# KKF counts to a million



## guari

1

Hi all, I've participated in quite a few other forums (photography particularly) and they have this count to a million threads. 

As you can imagine, it's not about counting thread per se (we can leave those to sesame street), but rather creating a place where one can chit chat informally, ask quick questions, talk about the weather, what's cooking or whatever way the conversation goes. 

That said, the requisite is that everyone counts. Thus, that 1 at the very beginning of the post!

So, of these gyutos, what would you choose? 

http://www.knivesandstones.com/syou...40mm-aogami-super-stainless-clad-by-kurosaki/

http://www.knivesandstones.com/sukenari-sg2-r2-gyuto-240mm-with-saya/

http://www.knivesandstones.com/sukenari-sg2-r2-kiritsuke-shaped-gyuto-240mm/


----------



## daveb

I like the Kiwi.:cool2:


----------



## easilver

The sukenai k-tip. Looks awesome!


----------



## guari

4

I've had those 3 open in tabs for a couple weeks, thinking my wife's gonna kill me if I order another knife. 

I love the Kurosaki's finish but I prefer the K tip profile


----------



## Jacob_x

5

I'd go sukenari all the way, probably k-tip as I recently sold my kono fuji w#2 k-tip to a colleague.

Oh and in case you were wondering, it's pissing it down in London... surprise surprise...


----------



## guari

6 

And another quake / tsunami is battering Fukushima. Hope it's a no casualty one. 

How good is sukenari? I've heard good things but not sure how it compares with Kurosaki


----------



## milkbaby

7 

What happens if somebody else posts #7 before this post #7 that I'm typing right now gets completed and posted? Do we just love with two 7 posts and skip 8? :scratchhead:


----------



## niwaki-boy

8

I'll fix your problem..... mmmmm .. k-tip
But man that chiku sure is right sexy.


----------



## DamageInc

7

I wanna get a 270 Sukenari honyaki.


----------



## Jacob_x

Erm... 10?

Yeah sukenari honyaki would be great, think pandas got his eye on the same one. I'm counting the pennies til my miz honyaki...


----------



## guari

11

Morning KKF peeps. 

Pissing dogs and cats with a brief chance of blue skies


----------



## Nemo

12. A long way to go to 1000K!

'Night KKFers. Lightning show but not much rain here. Fortunately everything's still moderately green here so not much chance of a bushfire from a lightning strike.

I'm torn berween a Mert Tansu honyaki and one of his blades in 52100. I really like his mallee burls.


----------



## milkbaby

Lucky 13



DamageInc said:


> 7
> 
> I wanna get a 270 Sukenari honyaki.



I see what you did there :doublethumbsup:


----------



## S-Line

14



DamageInc said:


> 7
> 
> I wanna get a 270 Sukenari honyaki.



This made me lol'd. 

Back on topic. I would choose the syousin.


----------



## niwaki-boy

DamageInc said:


> 7
> 
> I wanna get a 270 Sukenari honyaki.


15 guess it became my problem:O


----------



## guari

16

Fajitas in the prep for the wife, good night everyone


----------



## Factotum

17

After lurking for a few years and buying many knives from some great people here, I just recently had my first KKF sale! Grateful for the community and this gathering space.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I pooped.


----------



## guari

18



spoiledbroth said:


> I pooped.



And you forgot to count :lol2:


----------



## DamageInc

20

come on, it's not hard guys


----------



## MAS4T0

What's going on here? :yammer: :stinker:


----------



## jmgray

22
Kinda seems like a waste of time


----------



## DamageInc

23
it is

everything is


----------



## chinacats

***




24


----------



## guari

25

I realised today that white #2 is a pleasure to sharpen. 

Good night..


----------



## niwaki-boy

:Stefan:


DamageInc said:


> 23
> it is
> 
> everything is



26

Haha


----------



## dwalker

27

Back on topic again. I have the Syousin and think it will be an excellent knife after some thinning work. Love the AS steel.


----------



## guari

28

Managed to grab the anova on black friday sale. Looking forward to see what the fuss of SV is about.

I do most of my cooking on carbon steel and cast iron so it's definitely going to be different!

Ps: No topic to the count to a million, the op was simply to get the ball rolling...


----------



## dwalker

29

OK I get it. Happy black Friday


----------



## Artichoke

30



guari said:


> 28
> 
> Managed to grab the anova on black friday sale. Looking forward to see what the fuss of SV is about.
> 
> I do most of my cooking on carbon steel and cast iron so it's definitely going to be different!
> 
> Ps: No topic to the count to a million, the op was simply to get the ball rolling...



Mine just arrived this morning. Unfortunately we will be eating leftover turkey for a few days...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

31 

If you like the Sukenari K-Tip, have you considered the Shibata Kotetsu too?


----------



## guari

32

The shibata is a beauty also for sure


----------



## Wens

Artichoke said:


> 30
> 
> 
> 
> Mine just arrived this morning. Unfortunately we will be eating leftover turkey for a few days...



But it's a great way to get meat warm again without drying out the edges!

33


----------



## rahimlee54

34

I bought a new samsung tablet for my 2 year old, realized it is way nicer than what I intended. Samsung galaxy tab A 10.1. I am now trying to find a good cover for it as my go to otterbox defender is unavailable. 

I have never had a phone break in those and they take falls down stairs multiple times.


----------



## guari

35

Samsung does some wicked stuff Wens. Hope your boy enjoys it! 

I received delivery of a balsa block and some dmt paste. First time ever stropping. Holy jeez! Things are sharp now


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

36 

I think stropping with an abrasive on an already somewhat run-down edge actually gets you a weird kind of "so dull it shaves" edge...

BTW, is there ANY edge in the world that doesn't feel dull when fine dicing crimini mushrooms (except when using a tip-murdering, dangerous, slow draw slice)?


----------



## guari

37



LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 36
> 
> I think stropping with an abrasive on an already somewhat run-down edge actually gets you a weird kind of "so dull it shaves" edge...



I have no hair left on my left arm from today's session lol

Though I did take all knives to a stone before stropping


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

38

Mine stopped regrowing I think


----------



## guari

39

Caved in, Kurosaki's 240 gyuto on the way :knife:


----------



## niwaki-boy

40

The nail clippers that Maksim sells are really &#128077;


----------



## DamageInc

41

The Suwada? Yes they are indeed. So good I bought three, one to keep and two for gifts.


----------



## niwaki-boy

DamageInc said:


> 41
> 
> The Suwada? Yes they are indeed. So good I bought three, one to keep and two for gifts.



42


Yes suwada! Stainless... To make them better I just took a diamond file to the tips to dull them a bit... they're the ****:moonwalk:


----------



## niwaki-boy

DamageInc said:


> 41
> 
> The Suwada? Yes they are indeed. So good I bought three, one to keep and two for gifts.



43 

And "So good I bought three"... when I got my first munetoshi 240 I also bought butcher..... then ordered my friend a 240 and butcher.....+ nikiri for me :biggrin:

and the beat goes on... la..di..da..da.....:EDance2:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

44 

Empirically tested: Serrated knives really are much more likely to injure you... frozen-food-knife gets caught on drying towel, then rips free and OUCH....


----------



## guari

45 ouch alright! 

I made my first confit legs yesterday. Good stuff. Now, can that olive oil be stored and reused? I'm not sure it can because it now has this gelatine at the bottom, won't it go rancid?? 

I'm off to try to hook a rainbow or brownie. Cold fingers ensue!


----------



## Framingchisel

45 Birth year and just tried my first jnat.... must complete the munetoshi set. Nikiri plus how may pairs of clippers for free shipping??????


----------



## DamageInc

guari said:


> 45 ouch alright!
> 
> I made my first confit legs yesterday. Good stuff. Now, can that olive oil be stored and reused? I'm not sure it can because it now has this gelatine at the bottom, won't it go rancid??
> 
> I'm off to try to hook a rainbow or brownie. Cold fingers ensue!



47

Legs? Duck legs? Did you confit duck legs in olive oil? If so, why?


----------



## guari

DamageInc said:


> 47
> 
> Legs? Duck legs? Did you confit duck legs in olive oil? If so, why?



48

Because of yummy yummy in my belly! First time doing confit so maybe olive oil wasn't appropriate, not sure. Pheasant legs by the way. They turned out great. 

So, can the oil be stored for another go?


----------



## DamageInc

49

I would personally not use the oil for an additional batch of confit as olive oil tends to oxidize quickly. Instead I would use it for frying. You can use a whole lot of it in making lasagna or bolognese.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

50 "olive oil tends to oxidize quickly" as anyone who ever thought there are quicker ways than knife & mortar to do pesto will have found out


----------



## DamageInc

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 50 "olive oil tends to oxidize quickly" as anyone who ever thought there are quicker ways than knife & mortar to do pesto will have found out



51

My mother makes pesto in a food processor. I straight up told her it was awful and she still does it.


----------



## dwalker

DamageInc said:


> 47
> 
> Legs? Duck legs? Did you confit duck legs in olive oil? If so, why?



Aren't you meant to use duck fat for confit?

52


----------



## DamageInc

dwalker said:


> Aren't you meant to use duck fat for confit?
> 
> 52



53

If you are confit'ing duck legs, yes. For some vegetables olive oil will be used. A classic is olive oil confit garlic. I've done leek confit in both duck fat and olive oil.


----------



## guari

54

Morning knife addicts. You know who you are :knife:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

55

...whatever drove a local drugstore chain to have an offer of maybe-decent damascus beaters... and have them made with a FULL BOLSTER.... rggghhh....


----------



## guari

56

Evening peeps

What do I do with this? Got it in the farmer's market, thought it was cavolo nero but now that I'm home I realise it sure isn't


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

57

"What do I do with this?" ... rinse it very thoroughly 

Could be some oddball variety of chard? Certainly looks like something from the "saute, and build a sauce around it with cream, broth, white wine and something smoky and serve over spuds" category...


----------



## guari

58

Turned out to be some sort of purple brussel sprouts, I think. Very yummy with some fish. My wife loves munching on vegetables so she was over the moon haha


----------



## foody518

guari said:


> 58
> 
> Turned out to be some sort of purple brussel sprouts, I think. Very yummy with some fish. My wife loves munching on vegetables so she was over the moon haha



59

Did you cook the leaves and the sprouts together in the same dish?


----------



## guari

foody518 said:


> 59
> 
> Did you cook the leaves and the sprouts together in the same dish?



60

Yes, but with different timing. Did the sprouts first, then the leaves over the iron pan, bit of butter, pepper and lemon. I always try to keep it as simple as possible when I don't know the ingredients. But it turned very good in the end.


----------



## DamageInc

61

I made purple brussel sprouts in the "tedious prep" thread

damn that was was tedious

hate peeling fresh sprouts

but then again

the end result was nice

but then again

what an annoying cleaning process

but then again

they taste really good

and go great with pretty much any meat

skååål


----------



## guari

62

My cleaning process was pretty much running water, dry and to the pan :cheffry:


----------



## DaveInMesa

63

Because.. .why not?


----------



## guari

64

Good evening all

What's this knife outer clad? Soft iron or stainless? 

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/toyama-noborikoi-kasumi-gyuto-210mm/


----------



## DamageInc

65

Soft iron, reactive in the beginning, but mine, after patina has set, are basically non-reactive.

I feel like a parrot every time Toyama gets brought up, but they are really great knives, and you should buy one while you can get a 15% discount.


----------



## guari

66 

Shame it is a 210 as I have a big build and small knives feel, well, small. Would love a 270 but a bit of realistic price range, a 240 would also do but both are out of stock


----------



## DamageInc

67

Each to his own. The 240mm knives usually go quite quick when Maksim has discounts.

I've never really quite understood the "big man needs big knife" argument though. I'm quite tall and I have large hands and long arms, but that doesn't mean I can't use knives shorter than 240mm. In fact, my favorite knife length is somewhere around 225mm. Guess it's a very personal thing, as most things are.


----------



## guari

68

It's all cool. I use a 240 for daily just fine and I would rather not look for a second gyuto on the same length. I princh grip heavily so yes, larger knives feel better in my hand. 

What about the watanabes? I only hear good things about them.


----------



## DamageInc

69

I pinch grip far forward too.

I've also never heard anything bad about Watanabe knives. Sometimes if just a picture is posted of either without any text, it takes me a few to figure out if it is a Watanabe or a Toyama. They look incredibly similar and even have pretty similar grinds as far as I've heard. Someone on this forum in a thread somewhere talked about how Toyama's father or grandfather had Watanabe's father as an apprentice or something like that. I can't be bothered to find it, but there was some backstory behind them being so similar looking.

Pretty damn sure you can't go wrong with either. Toyama is just easier for me, as I live in Denmark.


----------



## guari

70

Good stuff to hear. Will maybe walk the watanabe route.

Merry Christmas in a few days everyone


----------



## jmgray

71
I thought that Toyama was Watanabe's uncle


----------



## zetieum

72
Just bought a watanabe


----------



## dwalker

zetieum said:


> 72
> Just bought a watanabe



So did I 

73


----------



## preizzo

74 Got a Kato 195 mm &#129315;


----------



## TheCaptain

Jealous on the Kato BUT got a Watanabe with custom handle and saya for xmas. 75. 

Still looking for some katos ans shigs...


----------



## guari

76

Happy New Year (Or Hogmanay if you are so globally positioned)

How reactive are Watanabe's? i'm on the verge of getting a 270 gyuto but I have not had good experiences with soft iron cladding before..


----------



## TheCaptain

77 I don't find the Watanabe to be very reactive at all. Potatoes, onions most any veggie except tomatoes. I do wipe the blade down before setting the knife down. Haven't tried it with anything really acidic but I adore his knives.


----------



## DamageInc

78

happy new year


----------



## foody518

79 happy new year to all


----------



## Nemo

80.

Happy new year everyone.

And now I need to go sharpen....

My chainsaw.


----------



## guari

81

Evening all


----------



## Nemo

82 Good morning everyone.


----------



## foody518

83 good evening/night  it's Russian Imperial Stout time. Right now is Alaskan Brewing Co.'s Perseverance. 
Also...stout recommendations? Appreciate any input


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

84 Lotus root... Nature's answer to "what does spine thickness matter"


----------



## guari

85

Evening nice folk! 

One Q if I may... What grind favours onions? I have a kanetsugu which I find, in my limited experience, is a nice knife, but when dicing onions it is as if the knife doesn't have the inertia to go all the way and stops about 80% down the way, then the rest I have to push it down.. 

I don't think that it is because the knife is lighter to what I was used before (heavy Germans) or (I think more likely) because of the shape of the grind? Or more to do with the thickness of the tip?


----------



## guari

86

tired night.. made some brown rice to go with some mince meat, celery, onion, garlic, peppers, aromatics and a few spices.

Wife says I'm getting too fat.


----------



## foody518

guari said:


> 85
> 
> Evening nice folk!
> 
> One Q if I may... What grind favours onions? I have a kanetsugu which I find, in my limited experience, is a nice knife, but when dicing onions it is as if the knife doesn't have the inertia to go all the way and stops about 80% down the way, then the rest I have to push it down..
> 
> I don't think that it is because the knife is lighter to what I was used before (heavy Germans) or (I think more likely) because of the shape of the grind? Or more to do with the thickness of the tip?



87 - which cut? The initial horizontal cuts, the vertical cuts, or the final chopping that makes it into the dice?


----------



## guari

foody518 said:


> 87 - which cut? The initial horizontal cuts, the vertical cuts, or the final chopping that makes it into the dice?



88

The verticals, I get friction and won't get down to the board. It's as if the onion was hugging the tip on the way down..

I am torn if it is having being used to hefty german steel ( my gyuto is a bit of a lightweight) or, I think most likely, the tip could do with a bit of thinning..

Anyhow, I went ahead and ordered some goodies from Koki... should be here later this week :knife:


----------



## foody518

guari said:


> 88
> 
> The verticals, I get friction and won't get down to the board. It's as if the onion was hugging the tip on the way down..
> 
> I am torn if it is having being used to hefty german steel ( my gyuto is a bit of a lightweight) or, I think most likely, the tip could do with a bit of thinning..
> 
> Anyhow, I went ahead and ordered some goodies from Koki... should be here later this week :knife:



89
A thin tip certainly helps


----------



## Nemo

90

It's gonna take a while to get to a million!


----------



## foody518

91 
@guari which Kanetsugu do you have? I've only seen a 180mm Pro-M gyuto but I remember the knife as overall being respectably thin, grind was good


----------



## guari

92

I have the pro-j, nice knife, nothing extraordinary but I'm quite fond of it. Good price too.


----------



## JaVa

Nemo said:


> 90
> 
> It's gonna take a while to get to a million!



Nah, almost there... Juust around the corner?


----------



## guari

94

Evening all

Koki never ceases to amaze. Put an order Friday night, UK time, and I got the delivery this morning!


----------



## foody518

guari said:


> 94
> 
> Evening all
> 
> Koki never ceases to amaze. Put an order Friday night, UK time, and I got the delivery this morning!



95
Awesome! His shipping is magical. What goodies did you get?


----------



## guari

96

Got delivery of jck's interpretation of Sukenari 240 ktip in aogami (or aogami super, can't recall). 

Most gorgeous knife I've ever had.


----------



## Nemo

97

Nice knife. Gorgeous handle. Ebony?


----------



## guari

Nemo said:


> 97
> 
> Nice knife. Gorgeous handle. Ebony?



Just had to look it up. Ebony indeed.

Kind of bittersweet. I feel that I've reached what I wanted with my knife stock with this Ktip. I don't foresee any future purchases, but rather enjoy using them. 

Should have seen the eyes I got from the wife when she saw the JCK box! Almost murderous!


----------



## Nemo

guari said:


> Just had to look it up. Ebony indeed.
> 
> Kind of bittersweet. I feel that I've reached what I wanted with my knife stock with this Ktip. I don't foresee any future purchases, but rather enjoy using them.
> 
> Should have seen the eyes I got from the wife when she saw the JCK box! Almost murderous!



99

You let her see the box?

Oh dear....

;-)


----------



## guari

Nemo said:


> 99
> 
> You let her see the box?
> 
> Oh dear....
> 
> ;-)



100

Yes, but then I explained how my cutting skills would be enhanced by having a very flat profile along the edge rather than a curved belly :hungry: :rofl2:

She somehow nodded and sighed.


----------



## Nemo

101

Nodding and sighing.... Is this acceptance? you could be getting somewhere?

GLWEW (good luck with explaining to wife) ;-)


----------



## DamageInc

102

I've been binge buying raw Japanese selvedge denim. Shirts, pants, and jackets, mainly Momotaro. Almost as addictive as knives. Sounds strange, but it's hard to go back to normal denim jeans now.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Let's see a pic of those fancy jeans Damage


----------



## DamageInc

104

Mucho, you forgot to count. Get in the game man.

Pics don't do the jeans as much justice as video does.

[video=youtube;Ek5520fSymY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek5520fSymY[/video]


----------



## Mucho Bocho

105 Interesting denim. Other than being made with fancy fibers and sewn by hand, do they feel different than say Levi or Buffolo?


----------



## DamageInc

106

Most jeans are made of around 10-12oz denim, while Momotaro mainly uses 15.7 and 18oz denim. This means they are much thicker and more sturdy than your standard pair. This also means that when new, they are very stiff, almost cardboard like. They take a while to "break in", a process that some, including me, very much enjoy. Some brands like Iron Heart make jeans as thick as 25 oz. They are basically denim sweatpants at that point. 

But the main things that separates Momotaro and other Japanese brands from your bog standard run-of-the-mill jeans are the factors of using thicker, higher quality raw materials, attention to details such as the filled belt loops and the hidden pocket rivets, and the sewing work being of a very high quality. It's just a pair of jeans made to a very high standard, nothing magical really.


----------



## DamageInc

107

Of course, Levi's still have some lines that are of higher quality than others, their vintage collection offering selvedge denim from Cone Mills, but in my opinion, if you are willing to pay that much for a pair of Levi's, just add 30 dollars or so and get a Japanese pair instead. Unless of course you want it to be "Made in USA" rather than "Made in Japan" for reasons personal.

But this is all raw denim I am talking about, not pre-worn or distressed. I prefer sanforized (technically not 100% raw, but close enough) to avoid potential fit issues post shrink.


----------



## daveb

Nemo said:


> 101
> 
> Nodding and sighing.... Is this acceptance? you could be getting somewhere?
> 
> GLWEW (good luck with explaining to wife) ;-)



241

You guys need to learn the joys of purse shopping. There is no ill that can't be fixed with a new purse. Getting the matching wallet is bonus points.


----------



## valgard

242



daveb said:


> 241
> 
> You guys need to learn the joys of purse shopping. There is no ill that can't be fixed with a new purse. Getting the matching wallet is bonus points.



Ahhh, what a great idea! Although I don't know if I want to get that route. I would have to order my knives in batches. 1 batch of knives = 1 purse that seems fair :whistling:


----------



## valgard

243
I think I will try to accumulate rage points until he reaches MAX POINT and then dump a purse :IMOK:


----------



## JaVa

daveb said:


> 241
> 
> You guys need to learn the joys of purse shopping. There is no ill that can't be fixed with a new purse. Getting the matching wallet is bonus points.



244

It's not a purse it's a mans bag!!! :lol2:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

108 

So do you use the denim unloaded or with a compound? 

And how ironic that denim loaded with REALLY coarse grits seems to be more of a ladies thing


----------



## DamageInc

109

I load my jeans with a .25 micron paste so I can strop while out and about.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

D, We have some locals making Denim too. North Carolina (Greensboro) is one of the birthplaces of the cotton industry. 

http://raleighdenimworkshop.com

I don't have a pair but I might check them out. 

Sorry guys for the denim diversion. I'm done now. ;-)


----------



## DamageInc

110

I used to have a pair of Raleigh denim jeans. Got them last time I was in North Carolina visiting relatives. Good stuff.

Denim talk is fine, it is off topic after all. We gotta get to 1 million somehow.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

111

Am I drawing the wrong conclusions, or is stropping on your tea-towel covered palm while drying the knife actually quite effective on low alloy steels?


----------



## Nemo

112

Did we just go from 107 to 241, then from 244 to 108?

Like some sort of temporal shift


----------



## DamageInc

Nemo said:


> 112
> 
> Did we just go from 107 to 241, then from 244 to 108?
> 
> Like some sort of temporal shift



113

Nemo how the hell do you have nearly 900 posts in only three months?

Also, it's a well known fact that dave is not good with numbers and generally has trouble counting, especially since regularly perusing the knucklehead media thread.


----------



## daveb

791

Hey now. It's obvious from the cheap seats that if you want to make a million, you're going to have to count like our pollsters.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

You guys make me laugh

#120 getting is back on track


----------



## TheCaptain

121 Thanks for getting the numbers back on track. I'm an accountant and it was making me stabby! (pun fully intended)


----------



## guari

122

Numbers went mad hehe

Does anybody know of a good splash and go, 5k or 6k.

I have naniwa SS and would like to have with similar feel and feedback, but have read many times that the naniwa ss5000 is a lemon.

Preferably in the UK/EU, willing to use EMS from japan if the shipping is reasonable. US usually doesn't work as shipping is too expensive.

EDIT: Actually I think I'll open a thread asking this


----------



## foody518

123
Sigma Power Jinzo Renge Suita 6K
Naniwa Hayabusa 4K - my impressions of the feel and polish are that if they labeled it as a 5K I could probably believe it
Check out toolsfromjapan


----------



## guari

foody518 said:


> 123
> Sigma Power Jinzo Renge Suita 6K
> Naniwa Hayabusa 4K - my impressions of the feel and polish are that if they labeled it as a 5K I could probably believe it
> Check out toolsfromjapan



124

Thanks. Checking them out. 

I see Sigma power 6k, sigma power select II 6K, and Suehiro Rika 5K. Anything about choosing one over the other?


----------



## DamageInc

guari said:


> 124
> 
> Thanks. Checking them out.
> 
> I see Sigma power 6k, sigma power select II 6K, and Suehiro Rika 5K. Anything about choosing one over the other?



125

I have the JNS 6k and it's great. Give it some serious consideration.


----------



## foody518

126
Rika 5k is a very easy and fun stone but definitely a soaker and a softer feeling muddier one at that. Seemed not very much like what you'd asked about
No exp with the Select II 6k
Look at the Naniwa Ceramic subcategory for the Hayabusa 4k


----------



## guari

127

Yes Damageninc, I went ahead and opened a stand alone thread to ask about this and that jns was suggested but sadly out of stock. 

As long as I get something that's good and consistent with the naniwa's superstones I'm good..

Edit: Will look at the hayabusa.

Thanks for the kind guidance.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

128 

"more than a 5 followed by less than a 5, and a steel that can take it" - sounds like a solid rule of thumb when people ask about suitable HRC for a knife used on a board with impact (Nakiri, santoku, gyuto used for non-rocking technique)?


----------



## DaveInMesa

129

Aren't we there, yet?


----------



## foody518

DaveInMesa said:


> 129
> 
> Aren't we there, yet?



130

+999870


----------



## valgard

131


foody518 said:


> 130
> 
> +999870


Yeah, this million thing is catchy but might take us a while...:dazed:
Even if we keep posting filler like this :whistling:


----------



## TheCaptain

132 Hey as long as it's above freezing outside it's all good.


----------



## valgard

133
That could not be more true, I'm LOVING this past few days. We even hit DOUBLE DIGIT positive celsius once this week. So hot! 



TheCaptain said:


> 132 Hey as long as it's above freezing outside it's all good.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

134

... so do coarse stones need to taste their owners blood too? :eek2:


----------



## foody518

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 134
> 
> ... so do coarse stones need to taste their owners blood too? :eek2:



135
One of mine did just last week. Got impatient sharpening a bunch of cheap junk and my hand slipped... Caught between knife edge and stone.


----------



## Nemo

foody518 said:


> 135
> One of mine did just last week. Got impatient sharpening a bunch of cheap junk and my hand slipped... Caught between knife edge and stone.



136
Same thing happened to me last week sharpening a chisel. Nothing bad, but it was annoying.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

137 

Doesn't even take edge contact: There doesn't seem to be much between "skin thinned and decalloused but you don't feel it" and "out of skin in that spot" ... ouch...


----------



## Nemo

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 137
> 
> Doesn't even take edge contact: There doesn't seem to be much between "skin thinned and decalloused but you don't feel it" and "out of skin in that spot" ... ouch...



138

Exactly this


----------



## guari

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 137
> 
> Doesn't even take edge contact: There doesn't seem to be much between "skin thinned and decalloused but you don't feel it" and "out of skin in that spot" ... ouch...



139

Same! I usually pick it up by seeing a tiny red drop in the stone!


----------



## foody518

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 137
> 
> Doesn't even take edge contact: There doesn't seem to be much between "skin thinned and decalloused but you don't feel it" and "out of skin in that spot" ... ouch...


140
Oh yes very true. Still learning to get my pressure fingers a little farther away from the edge


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

141 @139 yep, "what's corroding there..... uh oh!"


----------



## guari

142

Evening all. 

As a home cook with no work experience behind a kitchen; is constructive feedback well received by a chef when going to a restaurant to eat out? Meaning, the lamb shank was amazing but a bit tough? 

I'm not asking about a complaint, like my chicken is raw, but rather as minor things, trying to send a thanks and feedback. 

I know hours behind a kitchen are tiring and strenuous and I have a lot of respect for good cooks who decide to spend the tine they should be with their families, feeding other people. So , if by giving unwarranted "advice" or "critiques" I may be making someone's night behind the line more complex, I'd rather not do that at all


----------



## DamageInc

143

If the kitchen is busy, I never disturb them. If the kitchen isn't busy, I'll usually give some feedback and it always goes over well (at least to my face). But I make extra careful to be very constructive and non-dickish.

Last time I did this, I received an email the day after from the head chef, thanking me for my thoughts, him having had worried about the things I mentioned and customer confirmation being nice. He told me that sometimes it's extremely hard fixing the little details, as direct detailed customer feedback is hard to come by.

But I suppose it's different from restaurant to restaurant. Some people will be glad for some customer insight, while others just want to be left alone.


----------



## guari

DamageInc said:


> 143
> 
> If the kitchen is busy, I never disturb them. If the kitchen isn't busy, I'll usually give some feedback and it always goes over well (at least to my face). But I make extra careful to be very constructive and non-dickish.
> 
> Last time I did this, I received an email the day after from the head chef, thanking me for my thoughts, him having had worried about the things I mentioned and customer confirmation being nice. He told me that sometimes it's extremely hard fixing the little details, as direct detailed customer feedback is hard to come by.
> 
> But I suppose it's different from restaurant to restaurant. Some people will be glad for some customer insight, while others just want to be left alone.



144

Thanks, that's very similar to how I do. I'm asking because last week I had an amazing dinner out and the flavours were great, so i wanted to say thanks and that the only problem was that the shank was a bit on the tough side. So i said to the waiter exactly that, that the food was amazing but a bit tough. 

After, I hesitated a lot if I should have said anything on the first place. Less I want is to create unnecessary troubles for a good chef. 

If I get a bad meal, I don't even bother. I simple won't ever return to the place. If the food is not good, then the chef surely already knows that.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

foody518 said:


> 140
> Oh yes very true. Still learning to get my pressure fingers a little farther away from the edge



145

It took me a while to get this right. At first, i would always get small finger cuts.


----------



## guari

146

Evening all. 

Got some plans for fabada tomorrow. Will see how it turns out.


----------



## guari

147

And here's a fabada, similar to cassoulet 

https://youtu.be/D6lXDEf4JUU


----------



## valgard

I made Fabada yesterday myself, or the best possible imitation soince morcilla is impossible to get here. Yummy winter fave.


----------



## guari

149

Fabada done. Used some piggy trotters, ribs, chorizo and morcilla on flageolet beans. 

Yummy. 

Have a good evening


----------



## valgard

150 
That fabada sounds yummy indeed. Right now freezing my butt to satisfy the better half's urge for some BBQ pork to go with Cuban style red kidney beans stew, white rice and avocado salad.


----------



## foody518

151
There isn't a 'show your newest stone buy' thread I've missed, is there? Would be a good place to at least see if people are getting things other than the regularly mentioned. Even just talking about synthetics and not 'every stone is different' naturals.

I just got a King Neo 800 from TFJ to have medium-ish stone that is splash and go. $40 with registered SAL shipping. The rest of my mediums are all soakers, and I'm trying to have a S&G progression for my impulse sharpening sessions. It's more S&G than my Chosera 2k which really wants a little rinsing or 1 min soak before use


----------



## tgfencer

152. 

Hey Foody, I think that the Jnat Club thread in Maxim's subforum has kinda been an outlet for that, at least in the past. Its slowed down a bit recently. 

Also, off topic to the above comment, but may I just say that Nemo's tagline w/ his posts is probably my favorite I've seen on here. Ever time I happen to glance at it I laugh. I won't post it here, because that will take away some of the funniness, but keep an eye out for it.


----------



## foody518

153

@tgfencer I know about the Jnat Club thread. Was thinking more along the lines of the more diverse type of suggestions that were within the recent '1k stone hunt' thread. I like reading about new/less common stuff even for synthetic stones. Like, I recently got a Sigma Power 400 that might displace my Naniwa Pro 400 for favorite coarse stone...
and I'm still at the stage where most every new purchase gets a photo commemorating the occasion, :laugh:


----------



## TheCaptain

154 foody - let's hope that stage never ends! Who else here has the Munetoshi butcher knife? I know life changing is used too often but I will never look at proteins the same way again.


----------



## guari

155

Afternoon knife addicts. Hope your day's going well.


----------



## DamageInc

156

Today is doing just fine. As the saying goes: "Ravioli, ravioli, end my life-ioli."


----------



## Mucho Bocho

157, Is that what you say over there? Hum? Must be a local saying. ;-)

We say things like "Proof is in the pudding"



DamageInc said:


> 156 As the saying goes: "Ravioli, ravioli, end my life-ioli."


----------



## Nemo

Mucho Bocho said:


> 157, Is that what you say over there? Hum? Must be a local saying. ;-)
> 
> We say things like "Proof is in the pudding"



158,

I wonder whether this is a contraction of "The proof of the pudding is in the eating"


----------



## Mucho Bocho

159

We'll Kinda, but we like to keep it simple over here. 




Nemo said:


> 158,
> 
> I wonder whether this is a contraction of "The proof of the pudding is in the eating"


----------



## DaveInMesa

160 - we'll pretend Mucho Bocho remembered to put in the number in his post

@TheCaptain - can that butcher knife double as a petty, or is it too thick?


----------



## valgard

170 

@foody

the specs from JNS 

Blade Height at Heel- 35mm
Width of Spine at Handle- 5mm
Width of Spine Above Heel-4mm
Width of Spine at Middle- 3mm
Width of Spine 1cm from the tip- 2mm

Weight- 160g

looks thick to me.


----------



## Nemo

Mucho Bocho said:


> We'll Kinda, but we like to keep it simple over here.



It's a very commonly used phrase over here too. In fact I heard one of our politicians use it on the news today. I was more musing on whether it is a seperate phrase or merely a contraction.

Sorry.... 161


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

163

It is an alternative fact that Mucho numbered his post.


----------



## valgard

164 

Dang I couldn't mess the numbers... much.


----------



## daveb

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 163
> 
> It is an alternative fact that Mucho numbered his post.



Mucho has friends.....

CLXV


----------



## valgard

CLXVI 

Nice idea Dave


----------



## TheCaptain

DaveInMesa said:


> 160 - we'll pretend Mucho Bocho remembered to put in the number in his post
> 
> @TheCaptain - can that butcher knife double as a petty, or is it too thick?



167

Honestly I wouldn't recommend it. The butcher is a beast! I think of petty knives for finer work.

Besides...the butcher is only about 110 usd and the petty is about 90. I'm so impressed with this knife I'm thinking of picking up his petty and 210 gyuto. It's a bargain at these prices and a screaming deal if.you manage to score a discount.

This is without VAT.

The handle and ferrule have one of the tightest fits of any knife I've seen. When maxim refers to rustic he must only be referring to the blade finish.


----------



## guari

168

Sunny and cold in gorgeous Scotland!


----------



## foody518

169

Morning all. Nerd-ing it up at PAX South all weekend


----------



## Nemo

valgard said:


> CLXVI
> 
> Nice idea Dave



&#30334;&#19971;&#21313;

Yeah, nice idea Dave.


----------



## valgard

ciento setenta y uno (I know that doesn't count but let's keep this rolling :wink


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

hunnertzwonsippzisch


----------



## valgard

haran odophae-a-nêl


----------



## guari

174

Evening all


----------



## foody518

Jeez, I must have forgotten more Deutsch than I thought. Thought it would be something like hundertfünfundsiebsich


----------



## Evilsports

176

Good evening from Saskatoon. True story, I drove passed a snowmobile in the ditch today being chased by a man on a dogsled. Love Canada!


----------



## JaVa

sataseitsemänkymmentäseitsemän

Sure, I'll play.


----------



## DamageInc

178

What's up with all the non-number-counting posts? You're all fired. Pack your things.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

179

@foody518 yes, you are correct. hundertfünfundsiebzig would be the correct spelling. I thought it fun to go pseudo-phonetic


----------



## Marek07

sto osiemdziesi&#261;t (aka 180)
Finally something to add to this thread!


----------



## guari

181

Fish and chicken stocks ready, bagged and in the freezer. 

Cooking some deer tomorrow.


----------



## foody518

JaVa said:


> sataseitsemänkymmentäseitsemän
> 
> Sure, I'll play.



182
Jeez, Finnish looks difficult

@lifebya1000cuts cool, thanks for explaining!


----------



## valgard

183
Back from a full day of checking ice sculptures and hiking at Lake Louis, luckily I left everything ready to throw in the BBQ before leaving this morning. The ice sculptures show was... underwhelming. Only a couple nice ones IMO but we were a whole group that had never seen ice sculptures so it was interesting.


----------



## Nemo

184

I don't think an ice sculpture would survive 5 minutes here. It's 38 celcius and rising.


----------



## valgard

185
Yeah, neither back in Cuba (that's why it was new to all of us), it's 35 C about 6 month/year and 30 C the other 6 :dontknow:


Nemo said:


> 184
> 
> I don't think an ice sculpture would survive 5 minutes here. It's 38 celcius and rising.


----------



## Nemo

valgard said:


> 185
> Yeah, neither back in Cuba (that's why it was new to all of us), it's 35 C about 6 month/year and 30 C the other 6 :dontknow:



186

Much more humid in Cuba I bet. I get uncomfortable in high 20s when humidity is high, so Cuba sounds like the heat would be pretty hard to take. 40 plus is almost tolerable here because it's usually dry.


----------



## valgard

187 
You're right on point sir. Humid as f***! disgusting at times. Like... open your door and you are already drenched in sweat before even reaching the street. In summer all I want to do is go to the beach... which IS awesome BTW.


Nemo said:


> 186
> 
> Much more humid in Cuba I bet. I get uncomfortable in high 20s when humidity is high, so Cuba sounds like the heat would be pretty hard to take. 40 plus is almost tolerable here because it's usually dry.


----------



## JaVa

foody518 said:


> 182
> Jeez, Finnish looks difficult



It's kind of a good news bad news thing. 
The easy part is that unlike most languages it's actually pronounced exactly like it's written. 

...But then again try to pronounce that? 
sataseitsemänkymmentäseitsemän :lol2::lol2::lol2: 

Almost forgot:
188

...or 
satakahdeksankymmentäkahdeksan


----------



## valgard

189
My mother's family lived in Finland for 5 years and the only one to learn Finnish was my then 11 yrs mom. My uncles still remember the traumatic experience of trying to adapt to school...

PS: Since then my mother hs completely forgotten everything since she never practiced it again.


JaVa said:


> It's kind of a good news bad news thing.
> The easy part is that unlike most languages it's actually pronounced exactly like it's written.
> 
> ...But then again try to pronounce that?
> sataseitsemänkymmentäseitsemän :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Almost forgot:
> 188
> 
> ...or
> satakahdeksankymmentäkahdeksan


----------



## DamageInc

190

bababadalgharaghtakamminarronnkonnbronntonnerronntuonnthunntrovarrhounawnskawntoohoohoordenenthurnuk


----------



## Artichoke

DamageInc said:


> 190
> 
> bababadalgharaghtakamminarronnkonnbronntonnerronntuonnthunntrovarrhounawnskawntoohoohoordenenthurnuk


191

^^^ That's what I always say. ^^^


----------



## Marek07

Artichoke said:


> 191
> 
> ^^^ That's what I always say. ^^^



192
But surely not when children are present.


----------



## Artichoke

Marek07 said:


> 192
> But surely not when children are present.



193

I try not to.


----------



## TheCaptain

194 I'm actually seeing sunshine for the first time in more than a week.


----------



## DamageInc

195

Day 39 of no sunshine here in Denmark.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

One ninety six

Primary reason I left New England for Dixie. Let the sun shine baby


----------



## daveb

Like sunshine. But damn it's sunny and COLD here - temps in the 50s (F). My space heater is my new best friend.


----------



## bkultra

198

FL makes you soft.


----------



## foody518

daveb said:


> Like sunshine. But damn it's sunny and COLD here - temps in the 50s (F). My space heater is my new best friend.



199 feel about the same this morning


----------



## bkultra

foody518 said:


> 199 feel about the same this morning



200 Apparently so does TX


----------



## foody518

bkultra said:


> 200 Apparently so does TX



201 TX born and raised... I was made soft!


----------



## DaveInMesa

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 163
> 
> It is an alternative fact that Mucho numbered his post.



Yes. _*Very*_ alternative. :eyebrow:

202


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 167
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't recommend it. The butcher is a beast! I think of petty knives for finer work.
> 
> Besides...the butcher is only about 110 usd and the petty is about 90. I'm so impressed with this knife I'm thinking of picking up his petty and 210 gyuto. It's a bargain at these prices and a screaming deal if.you manage to score a discount.
> 
> This is without VAT.
> 
> The handle and ferrule have one of the tightest fits of any knife I've seen. When maxim refers to rustic he must only be referring to the blade finish.



203 Thanks! That's what I expected, but it was worth asking.


----------



## TheCaptain

204 No Problem. It's amazing how quick that Munetoshi takes on a patina. I know that's a "thing" for some but all I want to do is grab my polishing compound and shine it up. Holding off because besides looks, it's supposed to be good for the knife, right?


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> 204 No Problem. It's amazing how quick that Munetoshi takes on a patina. I know that's a "thing" for some but all I want to do is grab my polishing compound and shine it up. Holding off because besides looks, it's supposed to be good for the knife, right?



205 on the plus side it's taking a patina and not instant rust on the cladding...
Yeah, should help with reducing smells n stuff while cutting things like tomatoes


----------



## valgard

206


TheCaptain said:


> 204 No Problem. It's amazing how quick that Munetoshi takes on a patina. I know that's a "thing" for some but all I want to do is grab my polishing compound and shine it up. Holding off because besides looks, it's supposed to be good for the knife, right?



Interesting, I ordered that butcher because I liked the Gyuto so much and I saw the video of the JNS gathering last year and someone was just knowing the knife on bone without prob. Anyway, I would expect the butcher to be similar to the gyuto in the patina department and my gyuto seems to be pretty stable, I guess I will get a better idea once I have them both side by side.


----------



## guari

207

Evening knife addicts!

Stuffed to the brim with some "arroz con pollo", basically chicken and rice, made the venezuelan way. Forgot about pics though.. Kind of like our take on spanish paella..

Loving the Sukenari K tip Gyuto..


----------



## TheCaptain

valgard said:


> 206
> 
> Interesting, I ordered that butcher because I liked the Gyuto so much and I saw the video of the JNS gathering last year and someone was just knowing the knife on bone without prob. Anyway, I would expect the butcher to be similar to the gyuto in the patina department and my gyuto seems to be pretty stable, I guess I will get a better idea once I have them both side by side.



208 The butcher has only been used on protein so far and I understand that's pretty quick for developing a patina (other than mustard or vinegar). I wonder about the reactivity of different foods or if some could even "reverse" a patina?


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 208 The butcher has only been used on protein so far and I understand that's pretty quick for developing a patina (other than mustard or vinegar). I wonder about the reactivity of different foods or if some could even "reverse" a patina?



209 
Hmmm, if there is a strong enough reducing agent that may happen at an atomic level but I doubt the colour would come back as the crystalline structure of that thin layer is probably irreversibly transformed. However, I can certainly see some stuff neutralizing each other. I don't let my knives unattended for long (even the stainless ones) but it would be interesting to hear about it from people with more practical experience. BTW, I have used the Gyuto for protein a couple of times now and I think it has developed a very subtle bluish patina after that in some areas of the cladding so the protein may be the key thing here as you suggested.


----------



## valgard

210 
"Arroz con pollo" is good, we have our own version and I make it quite often as it's a fast and delicious PC recipe from my "abuela".


guari said:


> 207
> 
> Evening knife addicts!
> 
> Stuffed to the brim with some "arroz con pollo", basically chicken and rice, made the venezuelan way. Forgot about pics though.. Kind of like our take on spanish paella..
> 
> Loving the Sukenari K tip Gyuto..


----------



## guari

valgard said:


> 210
> "Arroz con pollo" is good, we have our own version and I make it quite often as it's a fast and delicious PC recipe from my "abuela".



211

Good stuff, I presume you are also South American then? Me and the wife were born and raised in SA but moved to the UK to finish educations..


----------



## valgard

212
More like Caribbean. Born and raised in Cuba, moved to Canada just over two years ago with my wife to do our PhDs. Lived a few month in Guadeloupe before moving here too so got exposed to Creole food quite a bit.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

211

Maybe if it is reactive enough to penetrate the patina, underetch it and make it fall off


----------



## guari

213

Afternoon fine kkf'ers


----------



## TheCaptain

214 greetings fellow knife nuts. Buried at work and dying to get home because my tracker tells me a package arrived from JNS.

Three stones and a Munetoshi paring knife I've been wanting to try. I will probably be working late and won't have time to play with my stones and knives tonight :curse:.

Man, reading that last sentence really does sound kinda weird, doesn't it?


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 214 greetings fellow knife nuts. Buried at work and dying to get home because my tracker tells me a package arrived from JNS.



215 That's when tracking systems cross over to the Dark Side.


----------



## mise_en_place

valgard said:


> 212
> More like Caribbean. Born and raised in Cuba, moved to Canada just over two years ago with my wife to do our PhDs. Lived a few month in Guadeloupe before moving here too so got exposed to Creole food quite a bit.



216 Cuban food is the coco nudo

edit: not sure if anybody says that other than Spaniards, but it means it's great or cool or the $hit.


----------



## mise_en_place

valgard said:


> 210
> "Arroz con pollo" is good, we have our own version and I make it quite often as it's a fast and delicious PC recipe from my "abuela".



217 Cuban arroz con pollo is called arroh co' pollo :laugh:


----------



## bkultra

*jump to 219* because you lost count 

Points at LifeByA1000


----------



## mise_en_place

bkultra said:


> *jump to 219* because you lost count
> 
> Points at LifeByA1000



220 Just like the Versailles Treaty, I'm blaming the German for this one.


----------



## foody518

221 @TheCaptain, no shame. I've gone to the post office in the morning and picked up a stone package to take to work and sharpen my pocket knife... Fridays are slow days


----------



## TheCaptain

222 I cannot tell you how big I smile when I see someone else with a sharpie in their sharpening kit...


----------



## TheCaptain

223. Btw :raspberry:.at slow days...:grin:


----------



## foody518

224 Almost every time I think I'm too good for the sharpie and stop using it, I get less good results. 
I guess I could call it less motivated days? There are fewer people around, it's too quiet.


----------



## valgard

225


mise_en_place said:


> 217 Cuban arroz con pollo is called arroh co' pollo :laugh:



I can send you a recording :tease:, yep, I blend a lot of words... more like full sentences and change any S or Z that's in the way of a smooth chain of words for an H... or two. I'm from Havana and have a VERY thick accent that overflows even in english... One of my supervisors used to say that I talked even science like "un asere de la calle" and that's Cuban slang for someone with street mileage (though I don't have much, it's just the way people talked in my hood). A colleague here in my lab tells me I talk like I'm in a **** fight... Not much I can do at this point.


----------



## valgard

226


mise_en_place said:


> 216 Cuban food is the coco nudo
> 
> edit: not sure if anybody says that other than Spaniards, but it means it's great or cool or the $hit.



Love my Cuban food but you don't wan't it traditional every day or you would be rolling rather than walking in no time. :hungry:

EDIT:
Since you seem to know your stuff here is today's lunch menu:

Frijoles negros (black beans soup)
Arroz blanco (white rice)
Ropa vieja (flank stake in a tomato sauce with onion, bell pepper and olives)
Ensalada de aguacate (avocado salad)


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

227 @mise_en_place dude, my generation is ashamed about Wüsthof, but certainly not about some french history book staple


----------



## mise_en_place

valgard said:


> 226
> Since you seem to know your stuff here is today's lunch menu:
> 
> Frijoles negros (black beans soup)
> Arroz blanco (white rice)
> Ropa vieja (flank stake in a tomato sauce with onion, bell pepper and olives)
> Ensalada de aguacate (avocado salad)



228 I'm a big fan of ropa vieja but I replace the flank in place of chuck meat when I make it. Definitely a solid lunch, though.


----------



## valgard

mise_en_place said:


> 228 I'm a big fan of ropa vieja but I replace the flank in place of chuck meat when I make it. Definitely a solid lunch, though.



229
I guess as a recipe it would work with a lot of different cuts as long as they are not too delicate, we like the long strands fro flank though. And it's flavourful and cheap.


----------



## mise_en_place

valgard said:


> 229
> I guess as a recipe it would work with a lot of different cuts as long as they are not too delicate, we like the long strands fro flank though. And it's flavourful and cheap.



230 Unfortunately, flank steak isn't all that cheap in the States anymore. It's usually at least $10-14/lb and skirt is as much as $15/lb, too. _Expensive_ chuck meat usually tops out at about $8.


----------



## valgard

231 
Yep, those prices would have me making the same adjustment as you. I can't find skirt here for some reason but I can buy flank for 7 CAD/lb at a Korean market (the alternatives are at least 5 CAD more expensive).


mise_en_place said:


> 230 Unfortunately, flank steak isn't all that cheap in the States anymore. It's usually at least $10-14/lb and skirt is as much as $15/lb, too. _Expensive_ chuck meat usually tops out at about $8.


----------



## panda

232



Jacob_x said:


> Erm... 10?
> 
> Yeah sukenari honyaki would be great, think pandas got his eye on the same one. I'm counting the pennies til my miz honyaki...



already got mine on order with some customizations (non-mirror finish, d-shape handle, extra rounding of spine&choil) but was quoted 6 months, gonna be a brutal wait.
hope you get your miz soon!


----------



## guari

233

Afternoon KKF'rs,


----------



## foody518

224

Morning all. I keep telling myself to slow down the rate of buying things and then actually getting even more things...


----------



## valgard

235

Morning all, I'm in a roll with phones :sad0:. Second phone fried in ~two weeks and again I just woke up to a dead phone...


----------



## DamageInc

236

We got a little snow today.


----------



## TheCaptain

237 Greetings fellow knife nuts. Cold and grey here today.

Valgard - so sorry about your phone!


----------



## valgard

238
Thx Captain. And it's -25 C outside to make the day perfect.


TheCaptain said:


> 237 Greetings fellow knife nuts. Cold and grey here today.
> 
> Valgard - so sorry about your phone!


----------



## foody518

239
Y'all scare me. 70F and super foggy today


----------



## valgard

240


foody518 said:


> 239
> Y'all scare me. 70F and super foggy today



err... :fanning: is it summer already there?:rofl2: We got a couple of max 50 F days a couple of weeks ago (between two sub -20 C (-4 F) cold spells) and I was out with the BBQ :wink:


----------



## foody518

valgard said:


> 240
> 
> 
> err... :fanning: is it summer already there?:rofl2: We got a couple of max 50 F days a couple of weeks ago (between two sub -20 C (-4 F) cold spells) and I was out with the BBQ :wink:



241
No, it's winter because over the weekend we were in the 50s with a breeze. I was cold and miserable.
It's winter until we're 80-90F+ daily


----------



## bkultra

242

As someone from TX I expect you to call out a Canadian that calls his grill a BBQ


----------



## TheCaptain

243 - Sorry couldn't resist...

CHICAGO TEMPERATURE CONVERSION CHART - Please hang in there for the Punch line!

60° F: Texans shiver uncontrollably; people in Chicago sunbathe.

50° F: New Yorkers try to turn on the heat; people in Chicago plant gardens.

40° F: Italian & English cars won't start; people in Chicago drive with the windows down.

32° F: Distilled water freezes; Lake Michigan 's water gets thicker.

20° F: Floridians do winter coats, thermal underwear, gloves and wool hats; people in Chicago throw on a flannel shirt.

15° F: New York landlords finally turn up the heat; people in Chicago have the last cookout before it gets cold.

0° F: All the people in Phoenix die. Chicagoans close the windows.

10° below zero: Californians fly away to Mexico . The Girl Scouts in Chicago are selling cookies door to door.

25° below zero: Hollywood disintegrates; people in Chicago get out their winter coats.

40° below zero: Washington DC runs out of hot air; people in Chicago let the dogs sleep indoors.

100° below zero: Santa Claus abandons the North Pole. Chicagoans get frustrated because they can't start 'da car.'

460° below zero: All atomic motion stops (absolute zero on the Kelvin scale); people in Chicago start saying, 'cold 'nuff for ya?'

500° below zero: Hell freezes over. The Cubs win the World Series!


----------



## foody518

244 @bkultra I think my eyes froze somewhere between max of 50F and sub -20C
@TheCaptain the chart made me laugh


----------



## guari

245

Chilly Scotland does not compare with you guys.. we got it damp, wet & splashy here but it usually hovers at around 2 to 4 C...

Some music for the evening

[video=youtube;43iW8oB20Ps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43iW8oB20Ps[/video]


----------



## Nemo

Sounds very cold! Only gonna be 37 today but 42 tomorrow and 41 on Sat.


----------



## foody518

246
Morning all. Musing on why the partially serrated blade pocket knives I've seen have the serrations grooved on the left side, whereas something like a typical bread knife has them on the right...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

247 

I thought where you live the right hand is needed for the gun, so a martial pocket knife will be a left handed sidearm?


----------



## foody518

249 oops i threw the numbering off
No, based on how the pocket clips tend to be set at default and for the pocket knives that don't have assisted opening studs on both sides or other such mechanisms, it's usually biased for a right handed action (being a lefty makes one hyper aware of these things). 
Also... Anyone game to use a sharp object with their stupid hand? I know it makes me feel uncomfortable...


----------



## Nemo

248

Does that mean that you use the gun in your left hand? ;-)


----------



## Jovidah

250 I never understood serrated blades on pocket knives. The army actually gave us a Victorinox that ONLY came with a serrated blade. It's ridiculous. Bought a Mora alongside it just so I'd have a proper blade.


----------



## guari

252

Good evening all


----------



## foody518

Nemo said:


> 248
> 
> Does that mean that you use the gun in your left hand? ;-)



253 I'm left handed. This could actually work


----------



## Nemo

254

My lord it's hot. Just hit 44 C (111 F) and there are still 2 hours until peak temp.


----------



## rami_m

Nemo said:


> 254
> 
> My lord it's hot. Just hit 44 C (111 F) and there are still 2 hours until peak temp.



255 

Ended up at 49 C. Can someone send some snow down this way.


----------



## Nemo

256

49! Wow, where were you?

We only got to 44 and that was hot enough!

Could probably use a bit of snow in the pool


----------



## guari

257

Feeling hungover and didn't even get a chance to drink. 

The joys of sleeping less than one should..


----------



## foody518

258 rami_m, nemo, where do y'all live?? Making a note to not move there...


----------



## Nemo

259

The whole of south-eastern Australia is experiencing an unprecidented heat wave (we often have heat waves in Feb but not most of the country all at once). The power grid is struggling to cope with everyone usinc AC at once.

Apparently they are expecting catastrophic fire conditions (basically meaning that any fire that occurs will be uncontrollable) tomorrow in much of NSW, including around Sydney and the Hunter Valley. Hope everyone up there has a safe day tomorrow.


----------



## guari

Stay safe

260


----------



## DamageInc

261

10 win streak on faceit EU


----------



## foody518

DamageInc said:


> 261
> 
> 10 win streak on faceit EU



262 what game? CSGO?


----------



## DamageInc

263 

Yes.


----------



## foody518

264 @DamageInc you play in faceit??


----------



## rami_m

Nemo said:


> 256
> 
> 49! Wow, where were you?
> 
> We only got to 44 and that was hot enough!
> 
> Could probably use a bit of snow in the pool



265

Western Sydney. Today wasn't much better.


----------



## DamageInc

foody518 said:


> 264 @DamageInc you play in faceit??



266

Yes, I play CSGO using faceit.


----------



## foody518

DamageInc said:


> 266
> 
> Yes, I play CSGO using faceit.



267 awesome!!


----------



## guari

268

Evening!

What do you use for cleavers that can go through chicken bones, including the legs? We have a few recipes in the family that asks for the bird to be broken down with the bone in place for cooking. 

I have a stamped, plastic handle german cleaver, and while being purchased just a few years and taken to the local sharpener, it just underwhelms. It feels as if it has little mass (no inertia) and then it is so thick behind the edge it does a hits, but doesn't go cleanly.

I think that I simply need a heaftier, larger one. Not sure if it evens has to be japanese, simply better than what I have.


----------



## foody518

269
@guari, I've seen Aranyik Thai Cleavers on ebay for $35 USD, dunno what you may have to deal with in import fees. They're like 500+ grams easily, good heft and thickness. Carbon steel. Some rough glue (clear resin/epoxy?) job slathered all over the handle and the tang to fend off rust. I don't do chicken bones, but that's my knife for breaking open young coconut.
https://goo.gl/photos/Cxro3wEtqg5gR4Np9


----------



## guari

270

Thanks Foddy. I think you hit the nail in the head. The problem I have is the german one is that taking it to the stones is very frustrating. A hefty carbon cleaver should be easier to thin and bring to the stones when needed.


----------



## foody518

271
Do note that at the end of the day if you're 'thinning' a knife such as that it'll be slow going on account of it being a giant thick hunk of monosteel (pretty sure, anyways), no soft cladding that comes off fairly easily. And how obtuse the angles on these things always throws me off - I think I'm getting to the edge but am getting right behind it and slightly widening the edge bevel.
Well, could be faster going depending on your gear. I'm speaking from trying to use a 220 grit pink brick and 400 grit S&G stones

There's also this stuff http://www.chefsmall.net/chinese-cleavers
since the thing I've got is probably overkill for chicken bones


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

272 

I'm not messing with chickens - but consider the kiwi 840 ... definitely up to hacking a frozen pack of coarse grated coconut in half  Stamped, too, though ...

Or someone might finally have an excuse to get and try the Ikenami Yakushika cleaver


----------



## valgard

273
That's and axe, not a cleaver :viking: :rofl2:


LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 272
> 
> I'm not messing with chickens - but consider the kiwi 840 ... definitely up to hacking a frozen pack of coarse grated coconut in half  Stamped, too, though ...
> 
> Or someone might finally have an excuse to get and try the Ikenami Yakushika cleaver


----------



## guari

274

Happy valentines!


----------



## valgard

guari said:


> 274
> 
> Happy valentines!



275 +1


----------



## bkultra

valgard said:


> 275 +1



= 276


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

277 OK, technical question that baffles me: Can a composite (eg damascus) have a (non linear) young's modulus far from that of plain steel if one component is intentionally driven beyond yield strength (absorbing energy by plastic deformation) while the other component enforces all-over elastic behaviour (what is deformed gets deformed back by the spring)?


----------



## Nemo

278

I have been wondering this as well (without using the engineering terms).


----------



## bkultra

279

Plastic deformation breaks inter-atomic bonds, and therefore involves the rearrangement of atoms in a solid material.

There are two main things that influence the value of the modulus:

1.) The atomic microstructure
2.) The interatomic bonds


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

280

In monosteel, yes. And I recently learned that hardness is NOT 3.) at all. And alloy has only a few 10% influence if it is still steel.

Wondered if the perceived stiffness of damascus is from using plastic deformation as an energy sink, all the while keeping the thing from falling apart by the higher yield strength parts?


----------



## bkultra

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> OK, technical question that baffles me: Can a composite (eg damascus) have a (non linear) young's modulus far from that of plain steel if one component is intentionally driven beyond yield strength (absorbing energy by plastic deformation) while the other component enforces all-over elastic behaviour (what is deformed gets deformed back by the spring)?





LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Wondered if the perceived stiffness of damascus is from using plastic deformation as an energy sink, all the while keeping the thing from falling apart by the higher yield strength parts?




281

Void nucleation may start once after crossing the yield point. All materials have some discontinuties by nature so once we observe the nonlinear behaviour in stress strain curve voids will grow.

http://www.seas.harvard.edu/hutchinson/papers/397.pdf


----------



## foody518

282
S.O did well for Valentines day. Really really well. I almost fainted when I realized what I was unwrapping must be
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yD09MUR5Wm6M7qIqPsVawnsFjgUPoVNhEQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## guari

foody518 said:


> 282
> S.O did well for Valentines day. Really really well. I almost fainted when I realized what I was unwrapping must be
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yD09MUR5Wm6M7qIqPsVawnsFjgUPoVNhEQ/view?usp=sharing



283

Wow

Lovely pressies


----------



## TheCaptain

foody518 said:


> 282
> S.O did well for Valentines day. Really really well. I almost fainted when I realized what I was unwrapping must be
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yD09MUR5Wm6M7qIqPsVawnsFjgUPoVNhEQ/view?usp=sharing



284 Can I just say I'm super envious of anyone who has a spouse who takes enough interest in their SO's hobbies to nail something like that?


----------



## foody518

285
To be fair knives and stones is about 50-90% of my spazzing S.O hears about (and I'm the talkative one) XD I was agonizing about getting that Maido/JKI splash and go set for weeks, and particularly after Jon's live stream video where he used said stones in getting a Jin knife ready to ship out


----------



## Jovidah

TheCaptain said:


> 284 Can I just say I'm super envious of anyone who has a spouse who takes enough interest in their SO's hobbies to nail something like that?




286 I'm not sure you should be envious of significant others scouring through your browser history on a daily basis.


----------



## guari

287

Afternoon fine peeps!

Simple curiosity. If one wanted the equivalent of a red handle takamura r2 (profile, geometry, etc), but with the following characteristics:

-Wa handled
-240
-Stainless clad, PM, Aogami or AS core. 
-From a Japanese or EU seller. Shipping and VAT kills it from the USA. 

What would you get?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

290 Kotetsu would be my first suspect.


----------



## foody518

289 possibly Akifusa (and it's numerous rebrands?). Profile should be flatter on the Kotetsu but the thinness should be there


----------



## Krassi

288 actually.. wow thats some jumpcounting of doom!  

wisdom of the day:
cheap beer also makes you drunken! 

Also i got 2 Kotetsus and a Akifusa PM.. both are awesome!!!
my Akifusa Oriental rerererere OEM brand from cleancut is my favorite 210mm knife ever.. it cuts like a demon and stays sharp forever.. also the kotetsu 190mm bunka has the thinnest non wedging paradox actually sureal geometrie ever and kicks ass (actually carrots.. yeah! carrots)

I am a big fan of PM steels because of those knifes and they get super no brainer easy insanly sharp on your finest jnats ..

because i find western handles sheit (ok unless they are 80-90 year old carbon solingen knifes from germany with super sick handles).. i dondt hav the super duper takamura wit the classic red handle.

Yeah!


----------



## guari

291

Good night!

Really like the akifusa oriental, the shibata is a ktip and don't want to duplicate as I already have a sukenari k tip. 

Thanks!


----------



## Krassi

292

how are the sukenari k-tips?
i saw a sick 210mm one on K&S with ao super .. with his handles its just "ahhh"


----------



## guari

293

Absolutely love the Sukenari, I know that it fits myself very well. It feels like a midweight, just a tad of convexity, very well defined edge bevel from ootb, cuts like a dream, it's a veggy killer but wedges ever so slightly in hard produce. 

I find it an absolute pleasure to use. 

I'm a home cook by the way


----------



## Krassi

294

Thanks for the impressions! Since you candt find coilshots anywhere, personal impressions are the best!
Iam also homecook only but with too many knifes


----------



## guari

295

Here ya go, this is the aogami special240

There are a couple more pics if you follow to photobucket


----------



## guari

296

Morning all


----------



## TheCaptain

297 morning. Federal holiday today. Empty train...


----------



## foody518

298 Thanks to Misono for making lefty ground knives. One of my only chances to experience this - convex face -> food release - that is so commonly talked about...


----------



## guari

299

Closer to a million; 999.701 to go


----------



## Nemo

300.

What happens if we get to a million?


----------



## bkultra

Nemo said:


> 300.
> 
> What happens if we get to a million?




301

Causes a rift in the space time continuum


----------



## valgard

bkultra said:


> 301
> 
> Causes a rift in the space time continuum



302 yep, probably along those lines


----------



## valgard

303

According to my rough estimate we should reach 1000000 in about 822 years if we keep the average pace so far.


----------



## guari

304

I seem to recall Mathusalem lived about 800 years so we should be good to give it a good run


----------



## Polycentric

305

We gotta go faster! I think I'll only be alive for just shy of 800 years. Won't make it at this pace.


----------



## TheCaptain

306 there. Did my part...


----------



## valgard

307 
If we keep this up I will have to recalibrate my estimate. It's probably only going to take us about 800 years.


----------



## valgard

308 or we can use the quantum leap trick. I think someone attempted this a while back but was utterly rejected :dontknow:


----------



## guari

309

I'm ok with living and counting for a long, long time &#128514;


----------



## Nemo

1,000,001

Wow, this rift in the space-time continuum is sending all of my posts all the way back to 2017.


----------



## Artichoke

Nemo said:


> 1,000,001
> 
> Wow, this rift in the space-time continuum is sending all of my posts all the way back to 2017.



1,000,002

We have a winner!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

This thread is a stupid idea and I'm not playing this game  wait damn!


----------



## guari

aboynamedsuita said:


> This thread is a stupid idea and I'm not playing this game  wait damn!



313

You forgot to count T &#128514;

Now the wait begins, inbound order from Sweden!


----------



## valgard

314 canada post tells me my valentine's gift [emoji320] is out for delivery. will update pics later.


----------



## TheCaptain

315 kewl! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## guari

316

Is that the Watanabe Valgard?

Nice looking weather here for a change, chilly but blue skies..


----------



## valgard

317 Yes Gustavo, the Watanabe and Uchigumori. And I bought myself the AI 220 and 1000


----------



## valgard

318 and weather sucks here today. Super windy and snowing. It feels pretty cold -13C and visibility is quite low.


----------



## bkultra

319

Chicago has decided not not have a winter this year... it's been In the 60s (even hit 70 a few days) and 69 days with no snow.


----------



## valgard

320

Good for you guys. Well, we kinda had that last year.


----------



## DaveInMesa

bkultra said:


> 319
> 
> Chicago has decided not not have a winter this year... it's been In the 60s (even hit 70 a few days) and 69 days with no snow.



321 - That *IS *Winter, here


----------



## aboynamedsuita

guari said:


> 313
> 
> You forgot to count T [emoji23]
> 
> Now the wait begins, inbound order from Sweden!



322

I did count, see the reason for edit


----------



## guari

323

Yes just spotted that,

Do join the counting forces then T.


----------



## chinacats

324

Are we there yet?


----------



## valgard

325 
Almost...


----------



## guari

326

Few more.


----------



## valgard

327

Gorgeous day outside, the wife even thought it was a nice day to go biking... until she checked the Weathernetwork. That was a rude awakening, beautiful sunny day at -9 C.


----------



## TheCaptain

328 good morning all!


----------



## guari

329 

Morning Capitana & larger KKF population!


----------



## valgard

330

good morning all


----------



## DamageInc

331

Bill Paxton died.


----------



## guari

332

What a shame. I really enjoyed his series where he was a mormon husband with 3 wives. Can't remember the name though. 

There's a 10% off store wide in jappany


----------



## guari

333

Morning


----------



## Nemo

333

'night


----------



## TheCaptain

334 Afternoon. Mark your calendars boys and girls, the temperature is supposed to swing by close to 40 degrees in 24 hours.


----------



## valgard

335

err... -17 C here


----------



## DaveInMesa

valgard said:


> err... -17 C here



What is that, about -150F?  It's supposed to hit 65F, here, this afternoon. Cold-ish, for us.

336


----------



## valgard

DaveInMesa said:


> What is that, about -150F?  It's supposed to hit 65F, here, this afternoon. Cold-ish, for us.
> 
> 336



337

close...


----------



## foody518

339 meanwhile 79 degrees :O


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> 339 meanwhile 79 degrees :O



340
:viking: dying of envy :angry2:... and cold :cold:


----------



## foody518

341 @Valgard plenty of space for more folks in Texas XD


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> 341 @Valgard plenty of space for more folks in Texas XD


342
Thx for the offer but I can't travel there easily, getting a visa for me is very difficult. Last time my a friend here in my lab (also from Cuba) wanted to go to a conference in Boston and the visa arrived 6 month after the conference LOL.


----------



## valgard

343
On the flip side, it's sunny outside so if you stay by the window you can fool yourself...


----------



## foody518

344
Evening all. Another chapter onto the lifetime dental saga... i might be on Novocaine shot #25? I used to keep count but the number got too high

Now the hard part... How to tell myself to spend less on Knives+ Stones this year to offset


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

345

@foody518 resist the temptation to argue the dentist that you were not brushing sloppily but trying to force a patina.....


----------



## foody518

346
@Life, nah, cracked veneer. From being very stupid years and years ago


----------



## Zweber12

347

So at this pace, we reach the 1,000,000 mark on January 29th, 2814 (not a joke, I did the calculation)


----------



## guari

348

Imagine all the knives we can buy in that timeframe lol

Got delivery of an akifusa oriental yesterday and the wife caught me red handed. 

"How much did that knife cost?!?!"

"Honey, it was only 20 US$."

:knife:


----------



## valgard

guari said:


> 348
> 
> Imagine all the knives we can buy in that timeframe lol
> 
> Got delivery of an akifusa oriental yesterday and the wife caught me red handed.
> 
> "How much did that knife cost?!?!"
> 
> "Honey, it was only 20 US$."
> 
> :knife:



349
:spitcoffee:

Gustavo, you made my morning.


----------



## valgard

350

Has anyone picked a handle design and materials with their wife? It's a LOT harder than I thought.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

351 Make sure there is a delivery of $20 worth of honey the same day....


----------



## DamageInc

352

15/30 players in the playoffs at IEM Katowice are Danish.


----------



## foody518

DamageInc said:


> 352
> 
> 15/30 players in the playoffs at IEM Katowice are Danish.



353 what teams are there this year?


----------



## DamageInc

foody518 said:


> 353 what teams are there this year?



354

Through to the playoffs are FaZe, Astralis, Heroic, North, Immortals, and Natus Vincere.

Virtus Pro, best team from Poland, got knocked out by a third-rate Danish team, and will not get to play in front of their home crowd. There are more players named Niko in the playoffs than there are Swedes. SK got sent back to Brazil.

A glorious event for Danes so far.


----------



## foody518

DamageInc said:


> Virtus Pro, best team from Poland, got knocked out by a third-rate Danish team, and will not get to play in front of their home crowd.



355 wow, that's shocking


----------



## DamageInc

foody518 said:


> 355 wow, that's shocking



356

Yeah, they are quite salty about it. Mutterings of kurwa can be heard across the globe.


----------



## valgard

357 
We can do it.


----------



## DamageInc

358

Finally got my hands on a Thrux Lawrence freight duffle bag. What a hassle to get to Denmark, but well worth it. This bag will last a lifetime I can tell already.


----------



## guari

359

Nice looking bag Damage


----------



## TheCaptain

360 +1. I don't need another bag, though.

Sunny and 50 degrees here today. Flower bulbs are already popping out of the ground.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 360 +1. I don't need another bag, though.
> 
> Sunny and 50 degrees here today. Flower bulbs are already popping out of the ground.



361 i want spring to visit us too. -16 C and windchill of -25 mid morning (that's -13F)


----------



## DaveInMesa

Zweber12 said:


> 347
> 
> So at this pace, we reach the 1,000,000 mark on January 29th, 2814 (not a joke, I did the calculation)



I'll be quite old, by then.

362


----------



## foody518

363 
80 degrees F


----------



## DamageInc

guari said:


> 359
> 
> Nice looking bag Damage



Thanks, I've been really hyped for this one.

As far as I know, it's the most robust consumer duffle bag on the market. 24oz duck cotton canvas (heaviest on the market), and 8-9oz Horween latigo leather put together with high gauge treated wax cotton thread and #9 brass rivets. And the largest brass zippers that YKK makes. It's never gonna break down.


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> 363
> 80 degrees F



365 I'll get you in the Summer...


----------



## Jovidah

DamageInc said:


> Thanks, I've been really hyped for this one.
> 
> As far as I know, it's the most robust consumer duffle bag on the market. 24oz duck cotton canvas (heaviest on the market), and 8-9oz Horween latigo leather put together with high gauge treated wax cotton thread and #9 brass rivets. And the largest brass zippers that YKK makes. It's never gonna break down.



366 Well you could have saved yourself a lot of money going with one of the outdoor brands. Though I'm usually not a huge fan of The North Face, their duffel bags are great stuff. Water-resistant as well.


----------



## DamageInc

Jovidah said:


> 366 Well you could have saved yourself a lot of money going with one of the outdoor brands. Though I'm usually not a huge fan of The North Face, their duffel bags are great stuff. Water-resistant as well.



367

I've had North Face, Fjällräven, etc. Not nearly the sturdy quality as heavy duty travel bags as Thrux Lawrence is. And as a bonus, this just plain looks better.


----------



## guari

368

I mistakenly left raw frozen beef mince in the kitchen top. I took it out at 9 pm so it could defrost for a couple hours, only to wake up at 7am still in the countertop. 

Does not smell bad. Would you use it?


----------



## DamageInc

369

Yeah, I would brown it hard for a bolognese or some other ragu.


----------



## Jovidah

DamageInc said:


> 367
> 
> I've had North Face, Fjällräven, etc. Not nearly the sturdy quality as heavy duty travel bags as Thrux Lawrence is. And as a bonus, this just plain looks better.



#370 Maybe...but for the price you could literally buy 10 of them. So now sure how that price/performance ratio works out...  The North Face duffel bags seem to work pretty well for most people heading towards Mount Everest. :biggrin:


guari said:


> 368
> 
> I mistakenly left raw frozen beef mince in the kitchen top. I took it out at 9 pm so it could defrost for a couple hours, only to wake up at 7am still in the countertop.
> 
> Does not smell bad. Would you use it?



#370 I would. But I'm a student, so I pretty much eat anything that doesn't either smell bad and/or feel slimey. You'll probably use it well down anyway.


----------



## DamageInc

371

Literally 10? Not in Denmark. 3-4 max. Price/performance ration is perfectly fine. Then again, I could have purchased 20 Victorinox Fibrox knives for the same price as my Kato 240mm gyuto, so I might not be the best person to have this kind of discussion with.


----------



## Jovidah

DamageInc said:


> 367
> 
> I've had North Face, Fjällräven, etc. Not nearly the sturdy quality as heavy duty travel bags as Thrux Lawrence is. And as a bonus, this just plain looks better.





DamageInc said:


> 371
> 
> Literally 10? Not in Denmark. 3-4 max. Price/performance ration is perfectly fine. Then again, I could have purchased 20 Victorinox Fibrox knives for the same price as my Kato 240mm gyuto, so I might not be the best person to have this kind of discussion with.



#372 Alright I misjudged (was looking at the 1200 dollar bag). But still I can already get a slightly larger TNF duffel bag here for 80 euros if you shop around a bit, so that still makes 7 of them.  Equivalent bag from Haglöfs (far better company if you ask me)... 70 euros. So that makes 8 of those.
And that's actually comparing to top brands, not bargain basement budget crap. This isn't comparing V'nox to Kato... this is comparing Itinomonn or Munetoshi to Kato. 

Sorry for appearing to rain on your parade too much... they just feel extremely overpriced to me and I'm allergic to that.


----------



## guari

373

Got a Ragu going down in the kitchen, will let you know if I survive haha


----------



## TheCaptain

374 yep I get it with the nice bag. I'm in general very thrifty (9 dollar haircuts) but there are areas where I choose to indulge.


----------



## DamageInc

Jovidah said:


> #372 Alright I misjudged (was looking at the 1200 dollar bag). But still I can already get a slightly larger TNF duffel bag here for 80 euros if you shop around a bit, so that still makes 7 of them.  Equivalent bag from Haglöfs (far better company if you ask me)... 70 euros. So that makes 8 of those.
> And that's actually comparing to top brands, not bargain basement budget crap. This isn't comparing V'nox to Kato... this is comparing Itinomonn or Munetoshi to Kato.
> 
> Sorry for appearing to rain on your parade too much... they just feel extremely overpriced to me and I'm allergic to that.



375

I'm fine with a bit of discussion, no worries. I'm already emotionally dead anyway.

The bag I got was for 495 USD, hand made in America with American materials, except for the Japanese YKK zipper. I feel that price is justified in that it is extremely sturdy, much more so than any nylon/polyamide bag I've ever used, it looks great in a ruggedly handsome sort of way (fashionable, if you will), and I will have it for the rest of my life and I won't have to baby it. I'm not going to climb Mount Everest or go on a 1000 mile hike. This bag is going to be used for when I go flying, in the trunk of my car for road trips, or if I'm going away from home for a few days to a hotel. If I wanted true price/performance, I would get a case of 100 of those blue Ikea bags and then be set. But that's not what I wanted. I wanted a hefty American-made rugged heavy-duty canvas duffle.

It's basically the same reason I buy Japanese denim jeans over whatever else. Sure a pair of Momotaro jeans cost 3x as much as a "normal" pair, but I don't want a normal pair. Sure I could get something as stiff and rigid and durable in the form of Carhartt work pants, but it's just not the same thing. Saying one is better priced than the other is missing the point.

Overpriced is also rather subjective. What may be overpriced to you might not be to me because we are looking at the product in two different ways. Prada makes a leather trimmed nylon duffle than they charge 1500USD for. Gucci makes a 2100USD leather trimmed canvas duffle. Those should not be compared to North Face bags because they are simply built for different purposes. Even Thrux Lawrence and North Face shouldn't be compared because they are not trying to accomplish the same thing. If you want to do a pricing study, it should be compared to the likes of Mountainback or Filson or Duluth bags, because they are made for the same market segment using comparable materials and manufacturing.

I would never call a Haglöfs bag overpriced for the reason I could get 80 Ikea bags for the price of one. Completely different products despite both being made to carry with a large capacity.


----------



## Castalia

376
Carryology website will help you spend some money.


----------



## valgard

Castalia said:


> 376
> Carryology website will help you spend some money.



377

Spend the money in whatever makes you happy Damage. 

On another note, it's even colder today. Someone needs to go wake up Spring.


----------



## guari

valgard said:


> 377
> 
> Spend the money in whatever makes you happy Damage.
> 
> On another note, it's even colder today. Someone needs to go wake up Spring.



+1

Work it, spend it with joy. 

378


----------



## Jovidah

#379

I guess I've just been too poor for too long to be able to look at things that way. But hey, in the end it's your money... I don't think anyone on this forum has any position to criticize anyone's spending; most people in my direct environment consider a 100 euro+ knife to be absolutely bonkers as well.


----------



## foody518

guari said:


> 373
> 
> Got a Ragu going down in the kitchen, will let you know if I survive haha



380 best of luck


----------



## guari

foody518 said:


> 380 best of luck



381

I'm alive from tasting as it cooks. It smells quite nice. Dinner will be the trial by fire.


----------



## DaveInMesa

guari said:


> 381
> 
> I'm alive from tasting as it cooks. It smells quite nice. Dinner will be the trial by fire.


 382

It's unlikely to do you any harm.


----------



## valgard

Jovidah said:


> #379
> 
> I guess I've just been too poor for too long to be able to look at things that way. But hey, in the end it's your money... I don't think anyone on this forum has any position to criticize anyone's spending; most people in my direct environment consider a 100 euro+ knife to be absolutely bonkers as well.



383

I doubt you really know what poor means, PM for some real life experiences. I apologize if you *really* do but IMO that doesn't justify going at other people's choices even if you don't approve them.


----------



## Jovidah

384 Who knows... maybe dry aged mince will be the next big thing! :biggrin:


----------



## valgard

guari said:


> 381
> 
> I'm alive from tasting as it cooks. It smells quite nice. Dinner will be the trial by fire.



385

You will be fine Gustavo, I've done that in the past (although our stomachs are rather well trained).


----------



## Jovidah

valgard said:


> 383
> 
> I doubt you really know what poor means, PM for some real life experiences. I apologize if you *really* do but IMO that doesn't justify going at other people's choices even if you don't approve them.



386 Wasn't really 'going at him'... just... being amazed out loud. I don't particularly approve or disapprove.
And I don't intend to start a pissing contest on being poor... I'm sure there's always someone who's had it worse. I never saw the comfort in that.


----------



## DamageInc

Jovidah said:


> 386 Wasn't really 'going at him'... just... being amazed out loud. I don't particularly approve or disapprove.
> And I don't intend to start a pissing contest on being poor... I'm sure there's always someone who's had it worse. I never saw the comfort in that.



387

A bit of a strange thing to be amazed over considering you are a regular user on a forum where people regularly spend 500+ USD on handmade pieces of metal to cut vegetables with. Anyway, different people have different perspectives on different things.


----------



## Jovidah

DamageInc said:


> 387
> 
> A bit of a strange thing to be amazed over considering you are a regular user on a forum where people regularly spend 500+ USD on handmade pieces of metal to cut vegetables with. Anyway, different people have different perspectives on different things.



388 Hence my last remark about no one here being much of a position to judge here. And I do admit I still frown a bit when I see the amounts of money being thrown at Shigefusas, Katos, etc. Don't see myself spending that kind of money either...
I guess perspective makes sense... in the sense that perhaps it's all about being exposed enough to a certain adjustment of what you deem 'appropriate' pricing for a product. Spend enough time looking at a certain price range and sooner or later you'll probably consider it normal.

Anyway if I offended you in anyway I apologize; such was never my intention.


----------



## DamageInc

Jovidah said:


> 388 Hence my last remark about no one here being much of a position to judge here. And I do admit I still frown a bit when I see the amounts of money being thrown at Shigefusas, Katos, etc. Don't see myself spending that kind of money either...
> I guess perspective makes sense... in the sense that perhaps it's all about being exposed enough to a certain adjustment of what you deem 'appropriate' pricing for a product. Spend enough time looking at a certain price range and sooner or later you'll probably consider it normal.
> 
> Anyway if I offended you in anyway I apologize; such was never my intention.



389

Don't apologize, I don't get offended by anything other than overcooking of meat. Discussion is exactly what forums are for. Nothing interesting in a bunch of people just agreeing with each other all the time.


----------



## valgard

390

Isn't the temperature supposed to start rising by now? Why is it going the wrong way? -20 C today :sad0::cold::cold::cold:


----------



## TheCaptain

391

It's actually been un-seasonally warm here. Tulips and Daffodils are starting to pop. In my area we've gotten snow after May 1st and have had frosts after May 15th to give you an idea.


----------



## valgard

392

But, but, but... we are 20 C bellow freezing!


----------



## guari

393

Just arrived from seeing Lee Scratch Perry . Guy's got some jams


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

394

very nice sunday in germany


----------



## daveb

BeepBeep may get it to a million by this afternoon...:cool2:

395


----------



## valgard

396

It is supposed to go up to above freezing for the highest next week yay! I really need to drag my ass to the grocery store but it is too cold right now.


----------



## TheCaptain

397 lake effect snow sucks. I'm so done with winter!


----------



## valgard

398
on the other hand we had a beautiful day. except for all the mud and water kicking around from snow melting.


----------



## valgard

399
but i'm sure as soon as it cleans up we have another dump of snow [emoji300]&#65039;.


----------



## daveb

Damn. I've put my winter stuff away and it's going to be in the 50s 2nite.

What is this thing you guys call "snow"?

400


----------



## TheCaptain

401:raspberry:


----------



## valgard

daveb said:


> Damn. I've put my winter stuff away and it's going to be in the 50s 2nite.
> 
> What is this thing you guys call "snow"?
> 
> 400



402

Yeah, I hate when my family says it's cold in Havana, then I ask "What's the temperature?" Answer comes back "Oh it was 22 C (71 F) this morning!"
I will add you to my list now Dave :bat:


----------



## TheCaptain

403. Ok...the extent of my stones affliction. DH said he wasn't running to the post office to pick them up for me anymore. Sooo...I'm having them shipped to work. Hauled about 8 pounds of stones home today in addition to my normal 8 or so worth of stuff.


----------



## TheCaptain

404 1.75 hour commute bus train and car. I've got it bad.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 404 1.75 hour commute bus train and car. I've got it bad.



405 
so... 8 pounds of stones where are the :film: ?


----------



## guari

401

Morning all


----------



## daveb

valgard said:


> 402
> 
> Yeah, I hate when my family says it's cold in Havana, then I ask "What's the temperature?" Answer comes back "Oh it was 22 C (71 F) this morning!"
> I will add you to my list now Dave :bat:



Right at 50F last nite. Thank God for the space heater and the heated mattress pad.....


----------



## DamageInc

408

Nice job guys.

I've been listening to Hand. Cannot. Erase. by Steven Wilson for the past few days. I've really been enjoying it a lot. Marco Minnemann's drumming is spectacular as always.


----------



## TheCaptain

409 good morning everyone. Wish me luck. Having a chat with my boss today about work schedules...


----------



## foody518

410
Good luck!


----------



## valgard

411
Good morning everyone! And good luck Captain!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

412

Next time, make it a "wish the boss luck"


----------



## TheCaptain

413 you guys are awesome!


----------



## valgard

414
Iciest sidewalks ever today. All the melting from yesterday transformed in virtually ice sidewalks from home to the bus stop, slowest 6 blocks walk ever.


----------



## foody518

415
I don't know what this 'ice' thing is. It was 47 degrees outside yesterday and I thought it was the second coming of winter


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> 415
> I don't know what this 'ice' thing is. It was 47 degrees outside yesterday and I thought it was the second coming of winter



416 :cry:


----------



## valgard

417 but other than the ice from the overnight frost it was a pretty nice morning at ~6 C (43F).


----------



## TheCaptain

foody518 said:


> 415
> I don't know what this 'ice' thing is. It was 47 degrees outside yesterday and I thought it was the second coming of winter



418 I'm going to remind you of this in August. I've been in Beaumont during that hellish month. Don't your sidewalks start melting around then? :cheffry:


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> 418 I'm going to remind you of this in August. I've been in Beaumont during that hellish month. Don't your sidewalks start melting around then? :cheffry:



419
I've been outside in full PPE in Port Arthur in August. Fwiw I swear Septembers end up feeling worse than Augusts.
Somehow summers in China are worse because it feels even more humid there, and the A/C is less good/people use less of it so I never get a chance to cool off and stop sweating

I know to enjoy my bipolar spring/winter before the 6 months of Summer kick back in


----------



## Nemo

TheCaptain said:


> 418 I'm going to remind you of this in August. I've been in Beaumont during that hellish month. Don't your sidewalks start melting around then? :cheffry:



420

I do notice that the tarmac (in Australia) gets very tacky under my bicycle tyres over about 40 celcius, so this is possible.


----------



## foody518

421 yeah, asphalt can get softer feeling


----------



## guari

421

There was a YouTube video shot in India of people whose shoe soles melted over the asphalt.


----------



## TheCaptain

valgard said:


> 405
> so... 8 pounds of stones where are the :film: ?



422 ok I was off a small bit on my weight est...

Feedback on stones to come this Friday.


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> 422 ok I was off a small bit on my weight est...
> 
> Feedback on stones to come this Friday.



424 I'm jelly


----------



## valgard

425
:bigeek: You gonna build a house?


----------



## foody518

valgard said:


> 425
> :bigeek: You gonna build a house?



I had a laugh because once when I showed a friend a photo of one of my first natural stone purchases, she said something to the effect of "ooh that'd look great for bathroom tiles in my future house"
So now whenever I show her a new stones pic I say "check out my newest beautiful bathroom tile"


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> I had a laugh because once when I showed a friend a photo of one of my first natural stone purchases, she said something to the effect of "ooh that'd look great for bathroom tiles in my future house"
> So now whenever I show her a new stones pic I say "check out my newest beautiful bathroom tile"



427

HAHA that's a good story.


----------



## Nemo

428

Bloody expensive bathroom! (excuse the display of slightly crude Aussie vernacular)


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

429 

So? Somebody hinted at a market gap, so introduce a line of bathroom tiles with (printed on) JNat decor (stamp included or not)


----------



## valgard

430 Today snowed again.


----------



## valgard

431 At least bunnies think it's Spring time. They are now sporting small patches of brown fur.


----------



## Bromo33333

Nemo said:


> 428
> 
> Bloody expensive bathroom! (excuse the display of slightly crude Aussie vernacular)



432

the right comment back: "Those stones really sharpen up that bathroom"

I'm here all week. Try the veal!


----------



## DaveInMesa

foody518 said:


> 419
> I know to enjoy my bipolar spring/winter before the 6 months of Summer kick back in



433

Hasn't Summer started in Texas, yet? It hit 90, here, this week. :fanning:


----------



## guari

434

Well, birds are singing out the window and it's 7pm. I think spring's definitely around


----------



## TheCaptain

valgard said:


> 425
> :bigeek: You gonna build a house?



435

Nope - no house building. As much as I enjoy my jknives, I enjoy sharpening my knives with natural stones even more. I _think_ it's cheaper than therapy?


----------



## guari

436

Does anybody know about the geological origins of the japanese sharpening stones? or even the mineralogical makeup of your stones?

I would presume that the Japanese islands are mostly made from igneous terranes and very little sedimentary. Same with metamorphics, very little.


----------



## foody518

437
@DaveInMesa We dropped into the 40s for part of this week (I'm near the Gulf Coast). Had risen into the 80s last week. I'd already put away my winter coat 

@TheCaptain I've definitely spent more on knives and stones now than anything else except my car...

@guari Well, many of the finishers are layered (silica in a clay matrix), so...sedimentary or metasedimentary? Some of the coarse to medium stuff strikes me as being sandstone-ish.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

438

@436 trying to end all one-upmanship on stone sizes by just buying a whole island? The lapping work can be very tedious....


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

439 terrible theory I cannot disprove: Once a dish has enough flavours going on, ANY further random flavours that aren't intense or grossly conflicting will add a perception of depth and variation....


----------



## wind88

440

I just recently acquired a western handle honyaki gyuto and is now itching for a wa handle 240 gyuto....


----------



## valgard

441
touched up my Watanabe nakiri on a Kitayama 8K and was able to cut a few hanging hairs, dumb pleasure I guess.


----------



## DaveInMesa

valgard said:


> 441
> touched up my Watanabe nakiri on a Kitayama 8K and was able to cut a few hanging hairs, dumb pleasure I guess.



442
Unless it's warmed up a bunch since your last report, it seems like you should be keeping all the hair you can grow


----------



## valgard

443 [emoji23] it has "warmed up". We had relatively nice weather for most of the past week. Have been below freezing the last couple of days but nothing as extreme as -20C. It should be a roller coaster for the next month or two.


----------



## TheCaptain

444 - we are currently below 30F. That's a hair below freezing for all you Celsius folks. It's supposed to get up to 70F by Friday. How do you even dress for this weather?


----------



## DaveInMesa

445 - It's supposed to be dropping back down into the 70s, here, soon. That will be welcome. It got too hot too soon.


----------



## valgard

446 It's gorgeous here today, took out my sunglasses and Fedora hat for the first time in... too much time.


----------



## TheCaptain

447 - Good morning all! So...it's been a month since I've purchased a knife. Time to add to my collection. Thoughts are:

Itinomonn StainLess Kasumi 210mm Wa Gyuto
Toyama Noborikoi Kasumi Nakiri 180mm 
Toyama Noborikoi Kasumi 150mm petty 
Itinomonn Kasumi 180mm Wa Nakiri
Shinko Seilan (&#38738;&#23706 Gyuto 210mm KU Aogami Super by Shiro Kamo
Shinko Seilan (&#38738;&#23706 Nakiri 180mm KU Aogami Super by Shiro Kamo
Gesshin Uraku 150mm Stainless Wa-Petty
Gesshin Ginga 180mm Stainless Wa-Nakiri

Anyone have any of the above and thougts?


----------



## foody518

448 morning all
LOL Captain, what a desolate month you must have had!

What would you use a petty for?
Have you stepped it up to 240mm gyuto yet?


----------



## valgard

449 Poor Captain, abstinence must have been killing you :eyebrow:. Is that really a question? I thought you were on a mission to get all available nakiris on earth.


----------



## Kingkor

450 can someone please tell the purpose of this thread?


----------



## TheCaptain

451 we're counting to a million and having some good natured fun and interaction while doing so.


----------



## valgard

Kingkor said:


> 450 can someone please tell the purpose of this thread?



452 the one to get to 1 million becomes The Pirate King, 1 Million is like Raftel.


----------



## TheCaptain

foody518 said:


> 448 morning all
> LOL Captain, what a desolate month you must have had!
> 
> What would you use a petty for?
> Have you stepped it up to 240mm gyuto yet?



453 I have a few 240mm gyutos, am in the process of getting a third through BST (ugg - that qualifies as a knife purchase I guess?) so yes, I am stepping it up.

I like pettys for prepping strawberries, garnishes, cutting small veg like radishes. I only have stainless german ones and a few by Butch Harner so I want to see how the Japanese styles are different in feel and performance.


----------



## TheCaptain

valgard said:


> 449 Poor Captain, abstinence must have been killing you :eyebrow:. Is that really a question? I thought you were on a mission to get all available nakiris on earth.



454 You _did_ notice those were well represented on my list, didn't you? :knife:


----------



## Kingkor

TheCaptain said:


> 453 I have a few 240mm gyutos, am in the process of getting a third through BST (ugg - that qualifies as a knife purchase I guess?) so yes, I am stepping it up.
> 
> I like pettys for prepping strawberries, garnishes, cutting small veg like radishes. I only have stainless german ones and a few by Butch Harner so I want to see how the Japanese styles are different in feel and performance.



You should also think about getting a small sabatier petty they are really fun knives to use!


----------



## Jovidah

456 You can prep strawberries? I usually just eat them...


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 454 You _did_ notice those were well represented on my list, didn't you? :knife:



457 I thought Toyama was the obvious next target seeing as how it is one of the most heralded nakiris around.


----------



## valgard

458

Kingkor you forgot to count.


----------



## valgard

459
Captain did you add the Watanabe 180mm in the end or decided for variety?


----------



## TheCaptain

460 

I have the Toyama in the 210 version, but yea - it's so lovely I have to get the 180. Sounds weird but the age of the maker makes me think I should get these sooner rather than later as the dude has to retire sometime, no?

Yes you can prep strawberries - trim the stems off, cut up and soak with sugar for pound cake, prep for smoothies...

Kingkor - any specific suggestions for the Sabatier? I'm completely unfamiliar with them!!!

As far as the Watanabe 180mm - a custom pro polished version unhandled will be my bday present to myself this year. I plan on either trying to make a custom handle for it, or having one made - my first true custom.


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> 453 I have a few 240mm gyutos, am in the process of getting a third through BST (ugg - that qualifies as a knife purchase I guess?) so yes, I am stepping it up.
> 
> I like pettys for prepping strawberries, garnishes, cutting small veg like radishes. I only have stainless german ones and a few by Butch Harner so I want to see how the Japanese styles are different in feel and performance.



461
How about 270mm gyuto? 

Oops, prepped like 5-7 pounds of strawberries with a 240mm gyuto the other week XD
My smaller knives just don't see that much action
The Uraku stainless petty is pretty decent. Good shape, not thick, but I'm sure there are thinner out there, which has got me curious to try maybe a Ginga or Takamura petty... For the little use these knives get.

Noticed the lots of nakiri on your list, but not any 165mm ones? Or else I would have maybe suggested the Uraku SKD to add to the list


----------



## Jovidah

462 If you're soaking your strawberries in sugar, you need better strawberries.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 460
> As far as the Watanabe 180mm - a custom pro polished version unhandled will be my bday present to myself this year. I plan on either trying to make a custom handle for it, or having one made - my first true custom.



463
Sounds like it won't be YH's knife anymore :rofl2: By polished do you mean to mirror? Just a thought but I think a KU Watanabe in Kintaro-ame (to show on the wide bevel) would be the coolest thing ever (but probably a nakiri is not where it would look best).


----------



## foody518

464
@valgard http://watanabeblade.com/english/special/damascuschefknife.htm


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> 464
> @valgard http://watanabeblade.com/english/special/damascuschefknife.htm



465

I had seen that one, but that one is fully polished (still looks nice), I meant that I like the idea of contrast between a KU face (Watanabe's KU is glossy) and a wide bevel showing off the layers from the Kintaro-ame. And I wouldn't change the blue core from mine if possible.


----------



## TheCaptain

Jovidah said:


> 462 If you're soaking your strawberries in sugar, you need better strawberries.



466 - No, I mean macerate them to make them nice and juicy and syrupy to cover that lovely cake and top with whipped cream.

I almost typed masticate and knew that was the wrong word but was on my phone with lousy typing skills for the first post. :rofl2:


----------



## foody518

valgard said:


> 465
> 
> I had seen that one, but that one is fully polished (still looks nice), I meant that I like the idea of contrast between a KU face (Watanabe's KU is glossy) and a wide bevel showing off the layers from the Kintaro-ame. And I wouldn't change the blue core from mine if possible.



467
Something like this but better looking and 180mm?
http://www.echefknife.com/knife-typ...ble-chef-knife-round-shape-shitan-handle.html


----------



## Jovidah

468 Then why not simply use strawberry jam? In my experience, whenever you start doing...anything... to strawberries (cooking, crushing, baking), they always end up tasting like jam.


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> 467
> Something like this but better looking and 180mm?
> http://www.echefknife.com/knife-typ...ble-chef-knife-round-shape-shitan-handle.html



469
Yep. That concept probably looks better on a narrower blade than a nakiri but that's what I meant.


----------



## guari

470

Love seeing the commitment to reach a million

Keep on trucking, slicing and chopping!


----------



## valgard

guari said:


> 469
> 
> Love seeing the commitment to reach a million
> 
> Keep on trucking, slicing and chopping!


471
Gustavo you are too slow :spiteful:


----------



## TheCaptain

472 - ugg - work has the majority of the knife sites categorized as "Weapons and bombs". I keep waiting for my boss to pop in if they're monitoring my browser history.

Foody -- I have around 6 165mm Nakiri's, 2 180 mm's and one 210mm. Have a page on my phone permanently open to Teruyasu (I believe on your recommendation) to get a few of their Nakiri's when that blonde horn ever comes back in stock. So yes, I'm open to various sizes.

And a 270mm gyoto? Geesh - I'm just starting to get comfortable with 240's (but LOVING my JNS Shig workhorse!). A 270 would feel like a freaking sword!!!irate1:


----------



## foody518

473

@Valgard by contrast my thought was taller blades let you get more of the pattern exposed and not so squished looking XD

@TheCaptain yeah...I end up on my phone to do such browsing (oops)
I think someone else must have given the TF suggestion, I haven't owned one yet. My dedication to try and not accumulate 210mm gyutos keeps his blades out of reach! There's reasonably priced 180-190mm gyutos sometimes and those 150mm petties, but then I read about how much the grinds seems to need fixing...
Well, I've drooled at a Gesshin Uraku SKD nakiri before if that helps with your list XD

270mm gyuto are fun! It does feel like a sword! Then you use the sword, and life is good   
If you have a chance to get Itinomonn Kasumi 270mm
https://goo.gl/photos/7mjLdCBXMT99ncrf6 or a Kochi 270mm (I have a 240mm but if I ever part with it, it'll be to get a K-tip or a 270mm) I'd say go for it  . Or even a Misono Dragon 270mm is nice...


----------



## DaveInMesa

valgard said:


> 446 It's gorgeous here today, took out my sunglasses and Fedora hat for the first time in... too much time.



474 - a fellow hat-lover! I miss my old Royal Stetson Fedora, but it's too hot for it here, anyway. I'm currently shopping for a Panama, which is another potential rabbit hole, with all the shapes and grades and variations.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

474 Messerbörse Schaafheim or DKE Tiel, what would be the better day trip next month if not interested in stuff that deserves the "weapons and b*mbs" label?


----------



## valgard

DaveInMesa said:


> 474 - a fellow hat-lover! I miss my old Royal Stetson Fedora, but it's too hot for it here, anyway. I'm currently shopping for a Panama, which is another potential rabbit hole, with all the shapes and grades and variations.



476 no kidding, I steered myself away from Panama hats and for good or bad the weather here has helped me to keep it that way.


----------



## DaveInMesa

Jovidah said:


> 462 If you're soaking your strawberries in sugar, you need better strawberries.


477

I suspect you have access to better strawberries than we do. In the US, unless you know someone who grows heirloom varieties of strawberries, all that's available is overgrown lumps of tasteless, but pretty, foam masquerading as fruit.


----------



## Jovidah

DaveInMesa said:


> 477
> 
> I suspect you have access to better strawberries than we do. In the US, unless you know someone who grows heirloom varieties of strawberries, all that's available is overgrown lumps of tasteless, but pretty, foam masquerading as fruit.




478... Could be. It really is a seasonal product; the stuff you can get year-round is tasteless and a total waste. I never buy that stuff. But when it's in season and properly grown they're absolutely fantastic. Very weather dependent though. If the weather's ****, the strawberries are ****. It's probably one of the few things grown here in the Netherlands that's absolutely awesome. Pretty cheap too when it's in season and you shop at the markets.

If I'm having them with anything at all (usually I just eat a box for breakfast), I just have them with sweet whipped cream. Combines well with some other summer fruits like blueberries and blackberries thrown in the mix. Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## foody518

479 Strawberry picking season here is from like February to end of May or so


----------



## TheCaptain

480 good morning all.


----------



## guari

481

Morning to all you knife addicts!


----------



## TheCaptain

482 let's not forget the stoners :tease:.

I may have miscalculated. A stone I ordered from Japan arrived a day early. 4,280g. Umm, that's almost 9.5 pounds to lug on the bus/train home. This and I have my full gear setup (laptop, phone, commuter cup, reading materials, etc). I really wasn't counting on it to arrive until Monday so I was planning on going to minimum gear over the weekend.

Of COURSE I can't leave it at the office over the weekend. It needs to be broken in!!!

Weight training?


----------



## guari

TheCaptain said:


> 482 let's not forget the stoners :tease:.
> 
> I may have miscalculated. A stone I ordered from Japan arrived a day early. 4,280g. Umm, that's almost 9.5 pounds to lug on the bus/train home. This and I have my full gear setup (laptop, phone, commuter cup, reading materials, etc). I really wasn't counting on it to arrive until Monday so I was planning on going to minimum gear over the weekend.
> 
> Of COURSE I can't leave it at the office over the weekend. It needs to be broken in!!!
> 
> Weight training?



LoL. That's a lot of stone! Hope you like it!

483


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 482 let's not forget the stoners :tease:.
> 
> I may have miscalculated. A stone I ordered from Japan arrived a day early. 4,280g. Umm, that's almost 9.5 pounds to lug on the bus/train home. This and I have my full gear setup (laptop, phone, commuter cup, reading materials, etc). I really wasn't counting on it to arrive until Monday so I was planning on going to minimum gear over the weekend.
> 
> Of COURSE I can't leave it at the office over the weekend. It needs to be broken in!!!
> 
> Weight training?



484 LOL you will have to move soon


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

485 @TheCaptain once did that with an 8 inch thai mortar


----------



## TheCaptain

486 @lifebya1000cuts - WOW!!! How much did that thing weigh? Was it a polished (like marble) mortar or more of a roughish volcanic stone type mortar?

Just curious, I have two babies compared to your monster.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

487 It weighed "enough to rip the stitches on the backpack a few mm loose but not tear them off" pounds... But then, my record for unreasonable bus transport is a lowboy (domestic not restaurant grade lol) freezer...


----------



## Jovidah

488 You need a better backpack.


----------



## valgard

489 I go to costco twice a month by bus and often come home with more than 100 pounds of groceries lol.


----------



## valgard

490 It got really bad a couple of times when I decided to go catch the train (it was too cold and the train station has heating ) and the elevator wasn't working. 100+ pounds in a travel bag are not the most comfortable thing to carry downstairs.


----------



## TheCaptain

491 and this (points to prior post) is why I will never give up my car. Which is also why I will never live in the city, forget the rents, can't afford the parking.


----------



## foody518

@thecaptain wow!! One stone, or several? I don't think even my Thai stones weigh that much each


----------



## TheCaptain

493 *Snort* It's one. A super huge Aizu. Dimensions are 220X74X96. Yep, it is taller than it is wide. I _think_ it may be bigger than my Khao men but cant' wait to get it home to compare.

Can I lap it on it's side so I have a super wide sharpening surface? I don't know if the strata go in a certain direction or not. I can say it was lapped on the most physically pleasing side. Almost looks like it has a bit of Renge in it but I don't think it comes from the right strata for that. I'll post a picture next from my cell phone.


----------



## foody518

494
Lordy


----------



## TheCaptain

495

The rock...
That is a full size swingline stapler next to it.


----------



## foody518

496
I think you could lap and use the side. Worst case you do so and the sharpening doesn't work out and you've lost 1mm of the saw cut width
Man, super cool to see a wide Aizu. Seems like those and aoto it's hard to find ones >70mm width (or they're suuuper pricey)


----------



## TheCaptain

497 Yep, that's why I couldn't pass this up. I have another largish one that's 195x68x55 but by touch and memory alone I think they will be of different enough grits where I may still keep both. Can't wait to play with it.


----------



## DaveInMesa

498 It appears to be bigger than a brick. More like a stone paver size.


----------



## DaveInMesa

499 Just so....


----------



## DaveInMesa

500 I get to be 500!!  :doublethumbsup:


----------



## TheCaptain

501

*Curse you Dave* you sniped us!!!

irate1:


----------



## valgard

502

1K is the real first milestone... just saying :tease: :razz:


----------



## guari

503

Sunny and shiny in Scotland, who would have thought of that?


----------



## TheCaptain

504 good morning everyone!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

505 How does one learn the discipline to not even attempt to multitask while shallots+rice for a risotto, or mustard and cumin seeds, are in a hot pan alone?


----------



## Jovidah

506 That's why most recipes for risotto tell you to stir it continuously. Probably not because it makes the rice any better, but just to make sure you don't ruin it by walking away and forgetting it.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

507 I find seizing it once broth is in really takes negligence ... but the charring time for a thinly sliced shallot seems to be defined as 0.8 x the length of time it takes to put something back in the pantry, cause a small spill of pantry ingredient, clean it up, and wash your hands...


----------



## valgard

508 

LOL, my phone decided to start a live video on Instagram while on my pocket while biking home and in the process kill most of my battery and a good chunk of data. I didn't even know how to start a live video on IG. On the bright side nothing private was aired and I learned something new.


----------



## foody518

509 you bike home? Isn't it like a million degrees below freezing over there?


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> 509 you bike home? Isn't it like a million degrees below freezing over there?



510
Weather is crazy here, it went from -20C to almost two weeks of hitting positive almost every day and the last week or so has been hitting double digits positive consistently so almost all snow is gone. Snow and ice stop me from being more since you get nice days here and there in the winter but the roads are unusable (at least I don't have what it takes to risk my life on them). I can bike to the University in the Fall until around -5 C but it has to be at least 5 C to be enjoyable, once it drops to -10 C for the first time I call it a season and put the bike away.
It seems we are finally hitting Spring, still dropping below freezing every night but the days are very nice.


----------



## TheCaptain

511 good morning everyone. Forgot to take pictures but I did flatten the wide side of that monster stone. One hour and a sore arm later I have a large awesome flat side. Scuffed the hell out of my stainless sink so now I have to figure out how to fix that :banghead:


----------



## foody518

512 nice job 
Does it feel like it'll act the same as the original top side?
I've noticed that stone grit does do that...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

513 All the discussion about finishes never explained how some makers seem to get a finish (mostly seen on honyaki?) that, at least in pictures, looks like it's been chrome plated and lacquered... without chrome and lacquer?


----------



## foody518

514 @Life can you link to a photo of the look you're referring to?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

515 The knife somebody else shows in http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-Honyaki-270mm?p=391171&viewfull=1#post391171 is an example of what I mean... it certainly seems different from what people usually call a mirror polish?


----------



## TheCaptain

foody518 said:


> 512 nice job
> Does it feel like it'll act the same as the original top side?
> I've noticed that stone grit does do that...



516 - Yes, actually it does feel like it will act the same way. Didn't have much of a chance to try it out this weekend, we were busy with other stuff. I'll have to find some dull knives to sharpen and let you know.


----------



## foody518

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 515 The knife somebody else shows in http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-Honyaki-270mm?p=391171&viewfull=1#post391171 is an example of what I mean... it certainly seems different from what people usually call a mirror polish?



517
Wouldn't surprise me if buffing compounds applied onto non-stone media was a part of getting that kind of final finish. Or even possibly a final lacquer after that

@TheCaptain hope it's good!


----------



## DaveInMesa

518



TheCaptain said:


> 501
> 
> *Curse you Dave* you sniped us!!!
> 
> irate1:



I did, and I have no regrets about doing so  :bliss:



valgard said:


> 502
> 
> 1K is the real first milestone... just saying :tease: :razz:



You could make a nice bottle of whine out of those sour grapes. :groucho:


----------



## TheCaptain

519 (blows raspberry in Dave's direction) Good morning everyone! Little early to ask but any plans for the weekend?


----------



## foody518

520 morning all
Regional HS FIRST robotics competition, hoping the kids do well


----------



## TheCaptain

521 Robotics competition? Cool! Pictures or it didn't happen!!! My DD is thinking about engineering/robotics as a career.


----------



## valgard

522 The weekend will be busy, we have to start preparing the house to receive my in-laws. They are traveling for the first time, coming to visit us for an extended period of time so I have to find a place to hide all my knives an quality kitchen gear. I already had nightmares of them being "helpful" and "cleaning" my cast iron or the KU on my knives :sad0: (true story, my wife couldn't stop laughing).


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

523 OK, we found a market gap: Making a knife with an extremely thick and *somewhat abradable* KU that can be used to tarpit any helpful cleaning attempts away from actually valuable gear.


----------



## valgard

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 523 OK, we found a market gap: Making a knife with an extremely thick and *somewhat abradable* KU that can be used to tarpit any helpful cleaning attempts away from actually valuable gear.



524
I like that, it needs to be VERY thick, as to make the helpful person surrender before going on to the next blade.


----------



## TheCaptain

525 "Shudders" I can't even imagine my inlaws helping to clean stuff. On second thought - this is exactly what I could see my sister doing. Thank GAWD she's married to a southerner who knows how to treat cast iron right.


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> 521 Robotics competition? Cool! Pictures or it didn't happen!!! My DD is thinking about engineering/robotics as a career.



526 The pay is pretty decent to support the knife+stone habit


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 525 "Shudders" I can't even imagine my inlaws helping to clean stuff. On second thought - this is exactly what I could see my sister doing. Thank GAWD she's married to a southerner who knows how to treat cast iron right.



527

Yeah, they are very nice people but their inclination to "help" makes me shiver in fear. My wife was joking that if her dad sees me spending too much time with the stones he may take a file and "sharpen" my knives to help me save time. Seriously, that's how he does it for his blocks of soft steel.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

528 @525 Cast iron? If he tries to reseason the knives, that could be disastrous for the temper (both yours and that of the steel).

@524 that is exactly what "tarpitting" means (IT language. Some say you should never try solving a political problem with technology. We think that while you cannot *confront* political problems with technology, sometimes you can deflect or undermine them  )


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

529 How do you pros deal with stuff falling back into your blade path when chopping - is there a technique to never ever have that happen, do you stop and clean up even if it takes seconds, or just ignore and soldier through? And how to deal with accidental accordions and being 10 or 20 cuts into it before you notice - is there a technique to re-chop or does that section just go in the stock?


----------



## TheCaptain

530 not a pro BUT with a nice sharp nakiri I don't get accordions. One of the biggest revelations to me about that blade shape. Now note I'm not very fast so it's probably more about deliberation than technique. 

I also have the same issue with stuff fallinf into the blade path so I hope there is a better way than stopping to push it aside.


----------



## valgard

531
yeah, those round carrot pieces are pesky. :viking:


----------



## DaveInMesa

521 Nope, no plans


----------



## valgard

533 Off I go to keep grinding away the bottom of my cast iron skillets. Damned be Lodge! I'm on a mission.:scared4:


----------



## DaveInMesa

DaveInMesa said:


> 521 Nope, no plans



534 Well, that's annoying. I guess I was replying to a page that wasn't the end of the thread.


----------



## DaveInMesa

valgard said:


> 533 Off I go to keep grinding away the bottom of my cast iron skillets. Damned be Lodge! I'm on a mission.:scared4:



535 I missed something. Why are you grinding away the bottoms of your skillets?


----------



## valgard

536 Just trying to smoothen the bottoms, they come rough as 40 grit sandpaper.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

537 ahh, that is their built in honing progression - every pan comes at a different grit so if you have a full set....


----------



## valgard

538 you might be joking but the smaller pan was a lot rougher than the 12"


----------



## aboynamedsuita

539 I've found that the interior is actually rougher than the exterior of modern lodge CI, at least it was a few years ago. Check out the Facebook group modified cast iron if you need another hobby.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

540 maybe don't actually, could get expensive,


----------



## valgard

541
You are evil, I'm not checking that page. I was not clear it seems, I'm only taking care of the interior, I wish it was as smooth as the exterior. The cooking surface is the roughest. I'm halfway done but could't finish as some rum drinking and domino playing at a friends place came up and we had to oblige :angel2:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

542 the roughness can be problematic for delicate dishes such as some fish and egg. De Buyer Mineral B is your friend


----------



## valgard

aboynamedsuita said:


> 542 the roughness can be problematic for delicate dishes such as some fish and egg. De Buyer Mineral B is your friend



543

I think I can make them smooth enough that the seasoning will cover any remaining small holes. But I still have a place for an intermediate sized pan, and lighter to boot.
:cheffry:


----------



## valgard

544

I had an interesting conversation with my neighbour. He saw me working hard on those and tried to guide me in the correct path by informing me that non-sticky pans are sold these days. When I told him I knew but preferred my cast iron for many applications he looked at me like I was completely nuts and didn't know what I was talking about. If only he knew my knives can rust...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

545 You know, there is that kind of look you can put in your eyes that will clearly convey the message of "Yes, but these here are more effective for bludgeoning someone unconscious..." without losing plausible deniability 

But in all seriousness, ask him if his Grill is non stick coated. If it isn't, make him think of WHY it isn't.


----------



## valgard

546 
So much for trying to work outside this morning, got some hale coming down. Maybe later on the day.


----------



## valgard

547

And now it is snowing a bit of course...


----------



## valgard

548

OK, OK, maybe more than just a bit... still going.


----------



## valgard

549 
Today was the epitome of weather in Calgary, started off with some hale, then some rain, followed by a couple cm of snow and it is sunny now sigh.


----------



## foody518

550 Pics thus it happened
FIRST Robotics Steamworks 2017 - Lone Star North Competition



Playfield



Different tasks that can be accomplished - this one is getting the bot to climb a rope



The yellow things up on the airship are gears to turn the rotors. Gears/rotors was the vast majority of points teams ended up scoring off of



The team with the funny hats was the #1 seed team



Closest score of the playoff round, 280-279. The next game, the other team won by 2 points. Deciding game 3 was a blowout though XD



A couple of teams were able to also build bots that shot high goals (fuel) well - it was pretty awesome to see



Best hair goes to these guys XD


----------



## valgard

552 cool foody


----------



## DaveInMesa

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> But in all seriousness, ask him if his Grill is non stick coated. If it isn't, make him think of WHY it isn't.


553 You can lead a horse's ass to water, but you can't make him think


----------



## TheCaptain

554 Damn didn't time it right. FWIW this is my 500th post to KKF...


----------



## TheCaptain

555 BTW foody - Cool pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## valgard

556
Damn, there is a mini-chef in this month BR lottery that has me seriously drooling, it looks like the perfect breakfast prep knife. I usually look at their stuff like a museum but this one was a lot more in range, only the timing is awful :sad0:


----------



## valgard

557 
Well, even if I had bid I probably wouldn't have won... yes, that, I wouldn't have won anyways...


----------



## DaveInMesa

valgard said:


> 556
> Damn, there is a mini-chef in this month BR lottery that has me seriously drooling, it looks like the perfect breakfast prep knife. I usually look at their stuff like a museum but this one was a lot more in range, only the timing is awful :sad0:



558 What's a BR Lottery?


----------



## valgard

DaveInMesa said:


> 558 What's a BR Lottery?



559 Sorry about that, I was making allusion to the BloodRoot Monthly lottery sale.


----------



## foody518

valgard said:


> 556
> Damn, there is a mini-chef in this month BR lottery that has me seriously drooling, it looks like the perfect breakfast prep knife. I usually look at their stuff like a museum but this one was a lot more in range, only the timing is awful :sad0:



559 I try to limit myself on the knives I take hard look at and bid for...while it would be really sweet to own any Bloodroot Blades knife, I feel like I wouldn't be satisfied getting a knife that isn't one of the lengths/shapes that I commonly use. 10x How I feel about the few santoku nakiri bunka I have, I guess...


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> 559 I try to limit myself on the knives I take hard look at and bid for...while it would be really sweet to own any Bloodroot Blades knife, I feel like I wouldn't be satisfied getting a knife that isn't one of the lengths/shapes that I commonly use. 10x How I feel about the few santoku nakiri bunka I have, I guess...



561
I didn't have the $$ or else I might have bid for the first time, that one spoke to me like only super expensive ones had before. And I already enjoy using the Tanaka at 185mm that I own, I usually reach for it in the mornings when preparing breakfast. I just don't feel like waving a 240mm around just after waking up most of the time, and the amount of cutting is limited anyways.


----------



## valgard

562 this is the one Foody.

https://static1.squarespace.com/static/54452a99e4b01863c9786454/58dfc8063e00be0ae5fddf9b/58e165be6a4963762c77a533/1491166661652/DSC_0503.jpg?format=2500w


----------



## foody518

valgard said:


> 562 this is the one Foody.
> 
> https://static1.squarespace.com/static/54452a99e4b01863c9786454/58dfc8063e00be0ae5fddf9b/58e165be6a4963762c77a533/1491166661652/DSC_0503.jpg?format=2500w



562 (I don't know why my numbers show one off from how everyone else is posting...)
Nice, saw that one. Price was kind of reasonable as well? Just don't find a use for shorter blades...usually a chuka or a 230-270mm gyuto is already out on my board (yay for 1 person apt). 
I may or may not have bid on one of the integral $1100 chef's knives...if I ever win one of BB's large blades then that'll be my knife purchases pretty much throttled for the year haha


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> 562 (I don't know why my numbers show one off from how everyone else is posting...)
> Nice, saw that one. Price was kind of reasonable as well? Just don't find a use for shorter blades...usually a chuka or a 230-270mm gyuto is already out on my board (yay for 1 person apt).
> I may or may not have bid on one of the integral $1100 chef's knives...if I ever win one of BB's large blades then that'll be my knife purchases pretty much throttled for the year haha



563 OK went back to your robotics post and my follow up :scratchhead:, you have shown some perseverance :thumbsup:. The long blades are usually what I look at with museum mentality, I don't even contemplate the possibility. On top of that, my favourite blade always seems to be one with integral bolster...


----------



## valgard

564 If you win one of those that will be dynamite.


----------



## foody518

565 I actually like and would use ~flatter profile (low to the board) 270mm blades, so I figured ehh why not bid on 'em. The integrals cost a good bit more, understandably. I've got a Dan Prendergast integral gyuto that I think is very comfy to hold and use, maybe partly on account of that blade face - integral bolster - handle connection being done well.


----------



## TheCaptain

566 So far I've managed to stay away from the crazy custom auctions...got a kid to put through college in 4 years...

(Good morning all!)


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> 566 So far I've managed to stay away from the crazy custom auctions...got a kid to put through college in 4 years...
> 
> (Good morning all!)



567 you could 'rent' it for a few years! XD
And there's always scholarships ))


----------



## DaveInMesa

568 Mornin' all!


----------



## TheCaptain

569 Morning. Just got done swimming into the office. :curse:

Minor vent - I am a daily commuter and buy monthly passes. If you are new/not used to taking public transportation DO.NOT give me the friggin stinkeye and sigh when I ask you to move your bags so I can, yanno, sit down!!! I doubt your bags bought a ticket. Sorry if you're uncomfortable having to keep them in your lap (not sorry - it's a 60+ minute train ride).

Back to normal programming.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 569 Morning. Just got done swimming into the office. :curse:
> 
> Minor vent - I am a daily commuter and buy monthly passes. If you are new/not used to taking public transportation DO.NOT give me the friggin stinkeye and sigh when I ask you to move your bags so I can, yanno, sit down!!! I doubt your bags bought a ticket. Sorry if you're uncomfortable having to keep them in your lap (not sorry - it's a 60+ minute train ride).
> 
> Back to normal programming.



570 I know what you mean. I've had to literally push someone into a correct seating posture because even after being asked the guys sometimes just don't want to sit straight and insist in occupying half the contiguous seat in hopes I would give up I guess :curse:


----------



## foody518

571
On a buying spree for all sorts of random stuff. I'm trying to reason it in my head as early birthday presents to myself (bday next month), now the hard part will be to then actually stop buying stuff next month because this April (on top of Jan-Mar) spending is already out of control >.<


----------



## guari

572

Evening all

How do you guys remove stubborn & baked grime on the enamel side of Le Creuset - like pans?


----------



## TheCaptain

573 - soft scrub brand cleaner and a green scrubbie sponge. Honestly very seldom have this problem with the Le Creuset finish.


----------



## guari

573

Not really a le creuset but the same enamel like finish. I've tried the green scrubbie but it's very well bonded. I'll bit YouTube and see if I find some cleaning solution.

Have a nice evening all


----------



## TheCaptain

575 good morning everyone! Guari - let us know what you figure out for getting that finish clean.


----------



## guari

576

Morning!

Got delivery of a Martell butcheresque package!


----------



## foody518

guari said:


> 576
> 
> Morning!
> 
> Got delivery of a Martell butcheresque package!



577 heyyy nice!


----------



## TheCaptain

guari said:


> 576
> 
> Morning!
> 
> Got delivery of a Martell butcheresque package!



578 Pictures!!! or it didn't happen :doublethumbsup:


----------



## guari

579

Will post a couple pics later on, but don't want to risk it as the wife hasn't realized (_yet_) there's a new knife on the block :knife:


----------



## foody518

guari said:


> 579
> 
> Will post a couple pics later on, but don't want to risk it as the wife hasn't realized (_yet_) there's a new knife on the block :knife:



580 
You just start nonchalantly using it, then if/when asked, act like it's been there for ages!


----------



## valgard

guari said:


> 576
> 
> Morning!
> 
> Got delivery of a Martell butcheresque package!



581 Great Gustavo, post pics and have fun using it.


----------



## DaveInMesa

582 I have to admit that I'm one of those guys who don't sit in "normal posture" on the bus to and from work. Why? Because there isn't enough room for my legs. Sitting "normally" means grinding my knees into the metal backplate of the seat in front of me for 45-60 minutes each way. My solution, when the bus is crowded, is to sit in one of the sideways seats in the front. Then I have enough room, although the sideways whiplash is worse than the normal whiplash. 

And I totally understand the stinkeye response. I also understand needing a seat, but the one next to me is very rarely the last one available, yet people seem to make a beeline for it. The sigh isn't about YOU. It's the "I had 30 to 1 odds, and still lost." Still, I try not to do that stuff.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

583 Commute on buses and trains long enough and you *become the ********. Just be patient, it will happen to your surroundings eventually


----------



## valgard

584
Seems like Munetoshi gyuto and butcher always go out of stock when Maksim has a sale, this time even the small knives disappeared.


----------



## foody518

valgard said:


> this time even the small knives disappeared.



585
Guilty, wanted to take advantage of the 15% off, was curious and didn't want to commit to getting another larger knife (gyuto) or Jnat this time around.
I've been racking up some small knives/paring knives/pocket knives recently...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

586 when yall are talking about grit contamination of stones, are you referring to coarse grits getting *imbedded* in finer stones, or to putting a roughened surface on a hard finer stone that then will act at the grit of the surface roughness instead of that of the abrasive?


----------



## foody518

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 586 when yall are talking about grit contamination of stones, are you referring to coarse grits getting *imbedded* in finer stones, or to putting a roughened surface on a hard finer stone that then will act at the grit of the surface roughness instead of that of the abrasive?



587 most likely I will assume one is talking about unintentionally having coarser grits embedded in finer stones, possibly causing stray scratches or subtle crunchiness when sharpening


----------



## foody518

588 sharpening and drinking is a good combination, right?


----------



## valgard

589 bored in the airport waiting for the in laws.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

590 @foody518 Tek geek? Wow, always some surprises here  (Granted, just a CDROM where a vintage 7000 would fit the picture far better  )


----------



## TheCaptain

591 good morning everyone. Valgard did the inlaws make it in ok? (and how late were you there dude!)


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 591 good morning everyone. Valgard did the inlaws make it in ok? (and how late were you there dude!)



592
Good morning all. They made it OK which was surprising considering they were traveling in different flights, don't speak English, was their very first time flying outside the country, and my father in law's first flight (connection in Toronto) was 2h delayed. We still can't believe he made it into his second plane in under 40min. I was there until just past 1 AM and all in all went to bed at around 2:30 AM.


----------



## valgard

593
Now I have an uphill battle trying to make the two of them + my wife speak at somewhat a reasonable level. They woke me up this morning while "speaking", that trio is boisterous! :viking:

I am loud myself but they are on a whole n'other level.


----------



## guari

valgard said:


> 593
> Now I have an uphill battle trying to make the two of them + my wife speak at somewhat a reasonable level. They woke me up this morning while "speaking", that trio is boisterous! :viking:
> 
> I am loud myself but they are on a whole n'other level.



It's simply inevitable

Get some ear mufflers or something jeje

594


----------



## valgard

596 I can't wait to get home today to unbox all those 8 lovely bottles of rum :spiteful:


----------



## TheCaptain

597 Heh heh. True story - I'm very quiet and introverted as is most of my family. DH and is family are about as loud and extroverted as you can get! The first time I met them I cowered in the corner seat of the couch because I thought they were all angry with each other (lots of yelling conversations across the room, multiple ones at the same time). Couldn't get a word in edge wise and honestly didn't want to try for fear of offending someone.

Later that day when (future) MIL told husband I seemed a bit standoffish, he simply replied "No, but she's not going to scream to be able to have a conversation". The volume went down considerably after dinner, THANK GOD! 

You sir, have my sympathy. Rum helps too...


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 597 Heh heh. True story - I'm very quiet and introverted as is most of my family. DH and is family are about as loud and extroverted as you can get! The first time I met them I cowered in the corner seat of the couch because I thought they were all angry with each other (lots of yelling conversations across the room, multiple ones at the same time). Couldn't get a word in edge wise and honestly didn't want to try for fear of offending someone.
> 
> Later that day when (future) MIL told husband I seemed a bit standoffish, he simply replied "No, but she's not going to scream to be able to have a conversation". The volume went down considerably after dinner, THANK GOD!
> 
> You sir, have my sympathy. Rum helps too...


598
Oh Captain, that is what I'm afraid may happen to some of our very polite Canadian friends. Don't get me wrong, I can get out there with them if I have to and when surrounded by Cubans I get VERY loud, especially if speaking Spanish. I'm pretty extroverted myself but I do have a volume control and tone it down considerably when speaking English or depending on the place. The problem is that they don't seem to have such an ability to tone it down no matter what. 

I understand your story. Actually when I first arrived to this Lab there was another Cuban, she was sort of the second in command and we are both very passionate about science. In the beginning our lambastes thought we were having a strong argument (speaking in Spanish) and yelling at each other when we were having a science discussion that seemed perfectly civil to the two of us :dazed:. We learned to control that a bit and they learned that we never had real arguments. I'm from a marginal neighbourhood myself and my colleague even to this day said that I talk science like I'm in a cockfight arena so I'm not exactly a role model on this :surrendar:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

599 Politeness is easy... just say "I'm sorry" each time you want to say "kiss my arse" ...


----------



## TheCaptain

600 - In the south the phrase is "Bless your heart" which translates to "[email protected] you".


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> 600 - In the south the phrase is "Bless your heart" which translates to "[email protected] you".



601 LOL my deskmate says that all the time (she's from small town Arkansas)


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 600 - In the south the phrase is "Bless your heart" which translates to "[email protected] you".



602
LOL, that is priceless. I may learn that one.


----------



## TheCaptain

603 - Well eff me. Just fired the tile guy on our master bathroom remodel. Guess he didn't like working with an educated consumer who knows how a steam show installation is _supposed_ to go. General contractor doesn't have another tile guy and our project is now dead in the water until we find someone who knows how to do the job right.

First world problems I know but water and mold don't have philosophical differences.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 603 - Well eff me. Just fired the tile guy on our master bathroom remodel. Guess he didn't like working with an educated consumer who knows how a steam show installation is _supposed_ to go. General contractor doesn't have another tile guy and our project is now dead in the water until we find someone who knows how to do the job right.
> 
> First world problems I know but water and mold don't have philosophical differences.



604
That sucks, I hope you can get that done soon. 
We are on a roll ourselves, just two days before my in laws arrived the bathtub drain clogged (very old house with all sorts of plumbing and heating issues) and my landlord hasn't solved the problem yet. Luckily the main floor is empty and we have been using that shower but it is a nuisance nonetheless.


----------



## foody518

valgard said:


> 604
> That sucks, I hope you can get that done soon.
> We are on a roll ourselves, just two days before my in laws arrived the bathtub drain clogged (very old house with all sorts of plumbing and heating issues) and my landlord hasn't solved the problem yet. Luckily the main floor is empty and we have been using that shower but it is a nuisance nonetheless.



604
Extra strength Draino not doing the trick?

@TheCaptain sorry to hear...


----------



## TheCaptain

606 Valgard - don't know how renter's rights work in your area but in my neck of the woods landlords are generally required to effect repairs on items which impact the reasonable use of the property in 48 hours. Plumbing repairs (clogged drains) are generally easy (snake the line) a $75 plumber call at most. Make sure your landlord knows you have guests and your use of the property is impaired. At a minimum the landlord should give you some type of rent credit.

(Not talking out my ass - DH and I have 5 rental units. We run it like a business not a hobby and take our responsibilities very seriously. Property manager, rental lawyer on retainer, correct insurance and scheduled maintenance).


----------



## valgard

607 
Thanks for the insights Vicky, he has three units but has nowhere that level of organization. I don't know the laws either and it's my fist time renting with this kind of set up (ad been sharing the house with the owners or in a big apartment building before).
Now I realized I didn't phrase that correctly, he has come a couple of times already. The chemical solution didn't do the trick and he even came and snake the line but that wasn't enough either. He always wants to do things himself, that has worked in the past but this time it hasn't and I'm a bit frustrated because of the timing. I don't want to be too confrontational because he has been cool about other stuff like having my in laws stay for an extended period of time and such. However, I spoke with him this morning and told him he needs to call a pro if the problem isn't solved by tomorrow.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

608 what do yall paper out your bamboo steamers with? While standard (non-motif-printed for heavens sake!) kitchen towels seem to work, there surely is better stuff to be had for that even in the west?


----------



## foody518

608
Nappa cabbage leaves? (Well, i dont have a bamboo steamer (yet))


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

610 If one is actually cooking chinese stuff and has napa cabbage around, sure 

BTW, I guess one could make a dishwasher-proof coating out of the pan residue from steamer water


----------



## foody518

610 oops! what else does one use a bamboo steamer for XD


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

611 1/2 about any other ingredient one wants parcooked ... think veg for a szichuan drypot (ok, a chinese dish, but not one that necessarily involves cabbage) or jalfrezi ... especially since these things, for some odd reason, give great color retention on veg for some odd reason... also, there are steamed breads/dumplings in german/austrian cusine too. The germknödel, a small steamed yeast bread filled with plum jam and sometimes alcohol, typically served with a thin vanilla pudding and/or poppyseeds and butter ... or the Dampfnudel...


----------



## foody518

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 611 1/2 about any other ingredient one wants parcooked ... think veg for a szichuan drypot (ok, a chinese dish, but not one that necessarily involves cabbage) or jalfrezi ... especially since these things, for some odd reason, give great color retention on veg for some odd reason... also, there are steamed breads/dumplings in german/austrian cusine too. The germknödel, a small steamed yeast bread filled with plum jam and sometimes alcohol, typically served with a thin vanilla pudding and/or poppyseeds and butter ... or the Dampfnudel...



612
Dang, you've just given me more foods i didn't know existed that i now want to eat. Vielen Dank XD


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

613 Didn't want to believe that initially either... The VG10 you get in even a mid-priced knife like the Tojiro ZEN or Ryusen VS is really NOT the same old iron as you find in the $20 supermarket damascus stuff.


----------



## DaveInMesa

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 613 Didn't want to believe that initially either... The VG10 you get in even a mid-priced knife like the Tojiro ZEN or Ryusen VS is really NOT the same old iron as you find in the $20 supermarket damascus stuff.



614 Are you cross-posting from another thread, or am I missing something?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

615 Wanted to leave a... tiny, irrelevant experience ... on a general billboard not in some thread...


----------



## valgard

616
Yay! shower is back to service.


----------



## dwalker

617
Just got home from the Brewfest. Here's the winner in my book.


----------



## Marek07

618
Hope everyone in the northern hemisphere is finally defrosting. Faced our first cold autumn day down here in Melbourne. Brrr!
Been a wonderful Indian summer down here.


----------



## foody518

619 morning all
Overcast possibly raining later today. Mid 70s F with a breeze


----------



## valgard

620 Morning all. Defrosted around here, the river has almost no ice left :doublethumbsup:. Right now it's 2 C but it should go up to 10 during the day.


----------



## TheCaptain

valgard said:


> 616
> Yay! shower is back to service.



621 - Yea! Good for you. :doublethumbsup:

In other news we had to fire the guy doing the tile work on our bathroom remodel. DH and the General contractor tore out all the work he already did and we are now looking for a new tile guy who knows how to do the job right.

I should've gone into construction...


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 621 - Yea! Good for you. :doublethumbsup:
> 
> In other news we had to fire the guy doing the tile work on our bathroom remodel. DH and the General contractor tore out all the work he already did and we are now looking for a new tile guy who knows how to do the job right.
> 
> I should've gone into construction...


 622 Thanks! And I hope you find someone soon.


----------



## DaveInMesa

valgard said:


> 620 Morning all. Defrosted around here, the river has almost no ice left :doublethumbsup:. Right now it's 2 C but it should go up to 10 during the day.



623 You'll need the AC, soon! :biggrin:


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 621 - ... a new tile guy who knows how to do the job right.
> 
> I should've gone into construction...



624 - unfortunately, that is extremely difficult, these days. Most of the yahoos doing tile now don't even know they're doing it badly. And their bosses don't care, as long as they're quick.


----------



## TheCaptain

625 - yea. Dh and I research the heck out of everything and pretty much confirmed every.single.thing this guy did wrong. We have a source for a high end custom home builder who we bounce things off of. Wish we could use this guy or his network but that would create.a possible conflict of interest.


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 625 - yea. Dh and I research the heck out of everything and pretty much confirmed every.single.thing this guy did wrong. We have a source for a high end custom home builder who we bounce things off of. Wish we could use this guy or his network but that would create.a possible conflict of interest.



626 - Curious, now.. .what were some of the things he did wrong? It's not like doing tile takes a rocket scientist, but it amazes me how some of these guys manage to screw it up by doing idiotic things that never would occur to most people.


----------



## TheCaptain

627 - Well here's my quick list. We're doing a combo steam/regular shower

Things wrong for a regular shower:

1. All durarock boards should be fastened down so there is no flex. Any flex allows for future tiles popping off no matter how good the adhesion
2. All seams should be taped and mudded with a water resistant mud.
3. Tiles should be back buttered and placed on board coated with thinset
4. Special care should be given to make sure corners are sealed tight

Things wrong for a steam shower:

1. All walls should be coated in 2-3 layers waterproofing primer or waterproof membrane before any tile is placed. You should basically be able to take a shower after the waterproofing. Tile is only decorative in a properly installed steam shower.

The seams were not taped or mudded, the corners had gaps you could fit a quarter through. The tiles were placed with blobs of mortar creating huge air gaps between the tile and the wall (perfect place for mold to grow). The dude was basically counting on the epoxy grout to not fail and provide all of the water proofing. The boards were not fastened securely in all places and some had substantial flex.

We ended up deciding to rip out the pan the dufus poured as well.

Sigh.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 627 - Well here's my quick list. We're doing a combo steam/regular shower
> 
> Things wrong for a regular shower:
> 
> 1. All durarock boards should be fastened down so there is no flex. Any flex allows for future tiles popping off no matter how good the adhesion
> 2. All seams should be taped and mudded with a water resistant mud.
> 3. Tiles should be back buttered and placed on board coated with thinset
> 4. Special care should be given to make sure corners are sealed tight
> 
> Things wrong for a steam shower:
> 
> 1. All walls should be coated in 2-3 layers waterproofing primer or waterproof membrane before any tile is placed. You should basically be able to take a shower after the waterproofing. Tile is only decorative in a properly installed steam shower.
> 
> The seams were not taped or mudded, the corners had gaps you could fit a quarter through. The tiles were placed with blobs of mortar creating huge air gaps between the tile and the wall (perfect place for mold to grow). The dude was basically counting on the epoxy grout to not fail and provide all of the water proofing. The boards were not fastened securely in all places and some had substantial flex.
> 
> We ended up deciding to rip out the pan the dufus poured as well.
> 
> Sigh.



628

Yikes! Sounds like he did a fine job :eyebrow:. When we were remodelling our house in Cuba we did a lot of work ourselves (me and my stepfather) but had to hire people for some stuff. We ended up tearing down the kitchen counters or part of it 3 times, it only took a couple of hours of my mum not looking for the guys to screw up things.


----------



## TheCaptain

629 Good morning everyone! Yea construction. I will post pictures here when the job is done.


----------



## DaveInMesa

630 - Okay, so the "usual suspects" on the list of tiling screwups. I discovered that the backer board in my master shower doesn't even extend all the way to the floor. Apparently, the $1.12 they saved on materials made all the difference to their profit margin. Kinda sucks, now that the pan is settling more than the wall, leaving a gap.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

631

http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/verbraucher/Messer-Qualitaet-Preis-Fissler,messer152.html

So it's not just the steel, you also have to consider the heat treatment ... and the absence or presence of blatant lies and/or outsourcing providers defrauding the maker!

(German article. The graph should be readable to anyone. Translation: One maker (popular for pats and pons mostly) marked their (outsourced) blades as being of 1.4116 when they were in fact 1.4031...)


----------



## TheCaptain

DaveInMesa said:


> 630 - Okay, so the "usual suspects" on the list of tiling screwups. I discovered that the backer board in my master shower doesn't even extend all the way to the floor. Apparently, the $1.12 they saved on materials made all the difference to their profit margin. Kinda sucks, now that the pan is settling more than the wall, leaving a gap.



632 so sorry man!


----------



## TheCaptain

DaveInMesa said:


> 630 - Okay, so the "usual suspects" on the list of tiling screwups. I discovered that the backer board in my master shower doesn't even extend all the way to the floor. Apparently, the $1.12 they saved on materials made all the difference to their profit margin. Kinda sucks, now that the pan is settling more than the wall, leaving a gap.



633 - Ok coming back to this - how long ago was the work done and do you have any chance of getting them to fix it? BBB, Angies List, Homeadvisor? 

Something I learned - getting a certificate of coverage does nothing for poor workmanship - that is not covered under the general contractors liability insurance. Individuals have almost zero recourse other than going to court to get stuff like this resolved.


----------



## valgard

634 good morning all. No biking today it seems. We have some snow going


----------



## foody518

635 morning all
Wondering about wa handles with the plastic ferrules - it seems like there is always a "step" between the handle circumference and the plastic ferrule circumference. Must it be this way? What am I missing about the limitations to making a thicker/larger plastic ferrule...


----------



## foody518

636
@Life, you've dabbled in fixing up cheap usubas before, right? How did you ever get the blade profile to sit flat on the board (no protruding heels or tips or overgrind)?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

637 @636 is this a theoretical question?  If not: choose a length of edge where you really want it flat and concentrate on that. Get a reliable reference for straightness (machinists square, piece of extruded aluminium profile, glass plate, local xANYTHINGx band...not a table or cutting board) and a lamp. Never measure flatness with a residual burr. Check if you blade is bent, and if it is DO NOT IGNORE - evenly grinding against it will directly translate the bends into your edge profile. So will taking away any ura - and that is important to remember, eg if you sacrifice a bit of heel ura that will make the heel go up. Consider using a narrow stone and/or chamfer on a larger stone as a one-spot grinder. Do not breadknife unless you are willing to do a huge amount of grinding to restore any apex again. Keep a couple cheap sponges around, they are a great sharpness tester. Think of you kireba as a lever mechanism translating ura changes or blade crookedness into your profile. And excuse my short sentences and half-knowledge. 

Whole length of edge, or much flatter than "will clamp cigarette paper" (you will will still pass plenty light even if it is <<0.10mm), I readily admit not being capable of.

Oh, and do not try it on an epicurean or similar wood fiber board. These eat single bevel edges even if they are fine with normal knives.


----------



## guari

638

Morning!


----------



## TheCaptain

639 Morning all! Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## foody518

640 I showed up for volunteering as usual to sharpen the knives but the regular staff isn't actually here since it's Good Friday... Now I'm awkwardly here sharpening the knives after explaining myself to some other people anyways...please don't kick me out haha


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

641 wood has an even keener instinct than food or steel for when you just want to do a quick thing as a confidence wank for another project... and it acts far more insulted about it...


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 633 - Ok coming back to this - how long ago was the work done and do you have any chance of getting them to fix it? BBB, Angies List, Homeadvisor?
> 
> Something I learned - getting a certificate of coverage does nothing for poor workmanship - that is not covered under the general contractors liability insurance. Individuals have almost zero recourse other than going to court to get stuff like this resolved.



642 - No, this is old work that's probably original to the house, so... 40? years old? The settling (which worries me more than the shoddy wall construction) wasn't noticeable when I bought the place 5 years ago. But, for new work, the only protection you have is not paying them. Never pay more than half up front, never pay more than 75% before the job is done, no matter what they say, and never pay the final balance until you're 100% satisfied you can live with the results. I used to say "...until you're 100% satisfied", but that's so rare nowadays that I've changed my policy. 

Bad contractors will often pressure their clients to pay the whole amount when the job is anywhere from 50 to 75% done. DON'T DO IT! Let them walk off the job, if that's their attitude, because you're almost certainly better off getting someone else to finish (or maybe re-do, from scratch) the job. Good contractors will never pull that crap, so if yours does, you've got a bad one and it's often better to cut your losses and find someone else, because the schmuck you've got doing the work is extremely unlikely to do it right, especially if he's in a snit about not getting his money when he wanted it. I was in the flooring business (sales, not installation) for 8 years, and these things are very consistent.


----------



## DaveInMesa

foody518 said:


> 635 morning all
> Wondering about wa handles with the plastic ferrules - it seems like there is always a "step" between the handle circumference and the plastic ferrule circumference. Must it be this way? What am I missing about the limitations to making a thicker/larger plastic ferrule...



643 - I'm just guessing, but I'd think it's the process rather than the material itself. Plastic can be made to any thickness/size. What they probably can't do is sand the handle down to match the ferrule without scratching the heck out of the plastic, once it's in place. They can, with horn ferrules. Bear in mind, plastic ferrules mean low end knives, so they aren't willing to spend a lot of time on fit and finish on those.


----------



## DaveInMesa

644 - I guess I'm the only one not hunting Easter eggs.


----------



## TheCaptain

645 DD is 14. For the first time in 4 years we hid easter candy for her to find. It was an absolute delight watching her hop around thw house looking for it.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 645 DD is 14. For the first time in 4 years we hid easter candy for her to find. It was an absolute delight watching her hop around thw house looking for it.



646 Last year was my wife's first Easter and it was a lot of fun seeng her around my friend's house looking for candy with their kids. The year before it was me but they hid booze for me :O


----------



## foody518

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 637 @636 is this a theoretical question?  If not: choose a length of edge where you really want it flat and concentrate on that. Get a reliable reference for straightness (machinists square, piece of extruded aluminium profile, glass plate, local xANYTHINGx band...not a table or cutting board) and a lamp. Never measure flatness with a residual burr. Check if you blade is bent, and if it is DO NOT IGNORE - evenly grinding against it will directly translate the bends into your edge profile. So will taking away any ura - and that is important to remember, eg if you sacrifice a bit of heel ura that will make the heel go up. Consider using a narrow stone and/or chamfer on a larger stone as a one-spot grinder. Do not breadknife unless you are willing to do a huge amount of grinding to restore any apex again. Keep a couple cheap sponges around, they are a great sharpness tester. Think of you kireba as a lever mechanism translating ura changes or blade crookedness into your profile. And excuse my short sentences and half-knowledge.
> 
> Whole length of edge, or much flatter than "will clamp cigarette paper" (you will will still pass plenty light even if it is <<0.10mm), I readily admit not being capable of.
> 
> Oh, and do not try it on an epicurean or similar wood fiber board. These eat single bevel edges even if they are fine with normal knives.



647
It may or may not be a theoretical question ;P
Do you try to flatten out the whole wide bevel first before working to fix profile waviness?
Is it okay/permissible to have a minute curvature towards the tip, or is truly dead flat for the whole length what is aimed for in an usuba?


----------



## TheCaptain

647 - booze is brilliant! I will have to remember that for next year. 

My Toyama and Munetoshi 180mm Nakiri's came in the mail Friday. I had no chance to try them this weekend. Aargh!


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 647 - booze is brilliant! I will have to remember that for next year.



649 Isn't it? I ended up with three small bottles and two bars of dark chocolate :doublethumbsup:



TheCaptain said:


> My Toyama and Munetoshi 180mm Nakiri's came in the mail Friday. I had no chance to try them this weekend. Aargh!



Really wanna try a Toyama


----------



## valgard

650

I've been cooking a lot more the last two weeks (twice as many mouth to feed) and have done some more serious side by side comparison of my knives, I'm increasingly impressed by the Watanabe nakiri. Guess it is the best cutter in my kit by a wider margin than I originally thought.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

650 1/2 @647 Mine had a relatively flat bevel in both cases - honestly, I'd have panicked if not  As I said, I'm not even knowledgeable and can't make a HD video of it... just made some of the mistakes first ... some of the pro sharpeners here will probably throttle me... The profile is supposed to be in lockstep with the shinogi, and that means a dead even bevel is very desirable (before trying to solve a high spot in the profile by grinding away there, check if your ura is thick there!) .. what you are doing to your tip is probably a matter of taste, what matters IMHO is that you have a true flat spot where you want to use it.. I'd rather make sure to have a non-frowning, non-smiling heel and probably another flatspot on the front than getting frustrated trying to get a slightly flawed blade straight all over...


----------



## DaveInMesa

651 3/8ths - I don't even understand the question 1000Cuts is asking, let alone know the answer.


----------



## foody518

DaveInMesa said:


> 651 3/8ths - I don't even understand the question 1000Cuts is asking, let alone know the answer.



653 Mine, about fixing up cheap usubas


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

654 @DaveInMesa it was a followup to a braindump about ... yes, that topic. Wonder why it looked like a question?


----------



## TheCaptain

655 Good day everyone.


----------



## DaveInMesa

656 @LifeByA1000Cuts - I dunno. Seemed like a question at the time, I guess.


----------



## TheCaptain

657 good morning everyone. Bathroom is still progressing. Guys are doing awesome work on the tile...but we are short by about 25 :banghead:.

Dh had to drive three hours to a store that had enough in stock to pick them up. In the meantime I did the math and it appears dufus #1 broke about 17!!! Tiles before we fired him.

Ugg. I just want this done.


----------



## valgard

658
Good morning. 

@TheCaptain I hope your bathroom is done soon.


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> 657 good morning everyone. Bathroom is still progressing. Guys are doing awesome work on the tile...but we are short by about 25 :banghead:.
> 
> Dh had to drive three hours to a store that had enough in stock to pick them up. In the meantime I did the math and it appears dufus #1 broke about 17!!! Tiles before we fired him.
> 
> Ugg. I just want this done.



659
Holy *$&^* how does someone do that >.>


----------



## TheCaptain

660 - Thanks Valgard!

Foody - why do you think I refer to him as dufus? New guys have a really nice wet tile saw set up in the garage. Very little waste AND much less dust. 

Dufus had no such set up. He was only there one day but the only saw I recall seeing was a 10inch circular saw. I guess you can make it work if you're really skilled, but the wet saw really makes them fly (they work until 6:30 - 7 at night so we get to be there for the tail end of their work day).

I'm just super grateful our tile lady was able to track down more tile and that DH was willing to drive 3 hours on a work night to get them. Other wise we would be delayed more than we already are.

If all goes well we will be done a week from Friday...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

661 "wet saw really makes them fly"

Ambigous ...


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> Dufus had no such set up. He was only there one day but the only saw I recall seeing was a 10inch circular saw. I guess you can make it work if you're really skilled, ...


662 - Extremely unlikely, even if you are extraordinarily skillful and patient, if you're talking about normal wall tiles. Almost as unlikely with marble or travertine. But, honestly, if they're using standard "white ware" wall tiles, a manual tile cutter is faster than even the wet saw. 

How did you find the good crew?


----------



## TheCaptain

DaveInMesa said:


> 662 - Extremely unlikely, even if you are extraordinarily skillful and patient, if you're talking about normal wall tiles. Almost as unlikely with marble or travertine. But, honestly, if they're using standard "white ware" wall tiles, a manual tile cutter is faster than even the wet saw.
> 
> How did you find the good crew?



663 - They were originally recommended by the designer we worked with at The Tile Shop. We passed at first because we wanted to keep all the subcontractors under the General Contractor. Well, as you know that didn't work out so well. Now to be fair his plumbing and electrical subcontractor work has been top notch so far.

NOW the new guy is trying to convince us to switch from Laticrete in the steam shower to something else (newer). Ummm, no. I did my homework, even went on to tile specialist forums and Laticrete is the gold standard for steam showers. Yes, it's a ***** to work with from the comments, but I'm not changing my mind. Maybe the new stuff is just as good, but I can't find much out there in terms of real working man commentary yet.

I'm a bit of a bulldog when I make up my mind. DH (the husband) was ready to cave claiming the contractor knows best, but I'm not budging on this. Not willing to save them some time now for a potential failure 15-20 years from now.


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 663 - I'm a bit of a bulldog when I make up my mind. DH (the husband) was ready to cave claiming the contractor knows best, but I'm not budging on this. Not willing to save them some time now for a potential failure 15-20 years from now.


664 - Good for you! Contractors are all full of shiii.... opinions. There's always something new coming along, and you NEVER want to be among the first to try it.


----------



## TheCaptain

665- Good morning everyone!

Tile is all in. Floor is grouted. They are supposed to finish the grout today and in theory I will come home to a fully tiled bathroom. Yes, they have done a very nice job with the tile. Even came up with some design elements which are better than our tile shop lady.

OTOH these guys are messy and don't really clean up that well after themselves. Scratch that, they barely clean up after themselves. No way in hell are they making me their B**** and forcing me to clean up their mess. I'm hoping to come home to a reasonably clean job site or there will be a discussion.

More news to follow tomorrow.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

666 - I guess it is conducive to be there at times to supervise ... time can be used to sharpen ...


----------



## TheCaptain

****! I missed 666...

667 - Yea, well if it weren't a quarter end close right now I'd be there. I work for a publicly traded company and we have to file with the securities and exchange commission so there are very hard deadlines. I'll be working at least one day if not two this weekend.

Timing was awful. Specifically I'm a tax accountant so my life doesn't really exist until after April 15th (or later if you work for a public company like me). Our kitchen job went off with very little supervision last year so I was kind of expecting the same.

Silly me...


----------



## valgard

668 Good morning all. Vicky good luck with the clean up.

666 now THAT was a milestone LOL


----------



## foody518

669
Morning all

Best of luck Captain


----------



## DaveInMesa

670 - I've had trouble with all kinds of workmen not cleaning up, and some of them leaving cigarette butts all over my yard.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

671 be sure to put up a sign "no cigarette butts in the toilet please - we're not peeing into your ashtray are we?"


----------



## TheCaptain

672 oh hell no! NO SMOKING in my house. That has been honoured. Yea I have butts on my lawn but I choose my battles. Two mows and a rain and they will be gone.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

673 question to those experienced with chinese food: Are fermented tofus (furu/sufu style, not stinky tofu, commercially bought from an asian grocer) something one could safely incorporate in a dish served to westerners without a history of experimenting with chinatown ingredients - or would that stuff probably make some people sick (not assuming it is per se unsafe, more thinking of people's bodies simply not being used to it!)? Stuff's a wonderful umami bomb, but given I've heard bad stories about travellers trying asian fermented proteins (animal origin like 1000y eggs though...) and not taking well to them at all...


----------



## valgard

674 good morning all.


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 672 oh hell no! NO SMOKING in my house. That has been honoured. Yea I have butts on my lawn but I choose my battles. Two mows and a rain and they will be gone.



675 - Yeah, but I live in Phoenix, and my yard is only ~20% grass, the rest being rock and sand, and it only rains two times a year (usually). Even dog doo lasts forever, here, which was something I hadn't anticipated.


----------



## TheCaptain

676 - Good morning all.

Dave - Ewwww! I can't even imagine.


----------



## Badgertooth

DaveInMesa said:


> 675 - Yeah, but I live in Phoenix, and my yard is only ~20% grass, the rest being rock and sand, and it only rains two times a year (usually). Even dog doo lasts forever, here, which was something I hadn't anticipated.



677 - In the dry months in South Africa a hyena turd will turn Snow White due to the high calcium content. Their jaws exert the most pressure per unit of area in the animal kingdom and they can literally chew and digest bones.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

678 Trying out a new Superstone 5000, and I bet it could even polish @677 to a mirror ... what is the science behind it (making a near mirror easily where other finishers don't)?


----------



## DaveInMesa

Badgertooth said:


> 677 - In the dry months in South Africa a hyena turd will turn Snow White due to the high calcium content. Their jaws exert the most pressure per unit of area in the animal kingdom and they can literally chew and digest bones.



679 - Yeah. They're also a lot bigger than I thought. On TV, they usually look small. I saw some at a local zoo, with their keeper standing next to them, and they are HUGE. I thought they were ponys, at first.


----------



## DaveInMesa

680 - must be a busy day for everyone


----------



## TheCaptain

681 - good morning everyone. Yep stupid busy at work. Tomorrow is earnings release.

I'm taking off Friday to work in my garden and play with some new stones.


----------



## foody518

682 morning all



TheCaptain said:


> I'm taking off Friday to work in my garden and play with some new stones.



^I like this

I keep trying to make some finer naturals and some more abrasion resistance stainless work. Trying to catalogue the hit or miss results


----------



## valgard

683
Good morning. Stupid busy morning for me too. I had focus issues the past couple of days so I had to stay up almost all night trying to finish work for a meeting today ugh. I'm going to be in a bad mood today :curse:.


----------



## DaveInMesa

684 - just passing through (like a train, not like a kidney stone)


----------



## valgard

685 Just adding to the count, we have to work harder...


----------



## TheCaptain

686 agreed! Walls are primed in the project area...


----------



## TheCaptain

687 - Good morning everyone. Earnings release done. Went into work today after all. Hope to get a stone session in this weekend...


----------



## alterwisser

688 - good morning. [emoji477]&#65039; in.... pool of gym? That's the question. Aaaaah, vacation me loving you so much. Also got word today that I got accepted to the two best business schools in Ireland. 2/2 .... now decision time [emoji6]


----------



## foody518

alterwisser said:


> 688 - good morning. [emoji477]&#65039; in.... pool of gym? That's the question. Aaaaah, vacation me loving you so much. Also got word today that I got accepted to the two best business schools in Ireland. 2/2 .... now decision time [emoji6]



689
Congrats man!


----------



## valgard

690
Good morning all.
@alterwisser congrats!


----------



## TheCaptain

691 Congrats! @alterwisser - well done. How will you decide between the two?

In other news...The.clock isticking.slowllly.....

Can't wait to get out of here.


----------



## valgard

692 good morning all, I'm heading off to the hot springs in the mountains today :biggrin:


----------



## foody518

valgard said:


> 692 good morning all, I'm heading off to the hot springs in the mountains today :biggrin:



693
Sounds fantastic! Enjoy!


----------



## tgfencer

694 Sitting at a boarding gate about to finally be on the way to Tokyo after a cancellation and several delays. Taken me and the lady 36 hrs just to get out of the US. Trying to stay very zen about it since there is not much to be done. Anyway, another 3.5 hr on a train once we land in Japan before we reach our destination of Shimoda where we will visit with her family. If we get there and through immigration and baggage before the last train...Fingers crossed nothing else goes wrong, wish us luck!


----------



## Badgertooth

695 Bon voyage Todd, I think you will have the most awesome time. Let us know what Morihei is like


----------



## alterwisser

TheCaptain said:


> 691 Congrats! @alterwisser - well done. How will you decide between the two?
> 
> In other news...The.clock isticking.slowllly.....
> 
> Can't wait to get out of here.



696- Flip a coin? [emoji6]


----------



## tgfencer

697- Thanks Otto, but the plane had another problem and we all deplaned. Still sitting in America. Morihei better be worth all this hassle!


----------



## foody518

tgfencer said:


> 697- Thanks Otto, but the plane had another problem and we all deplaned. Still sitting in America. Morihei better be worth all this hassle!



698 from photos I've seen, everything is stones. Walls shelves drawers tables boxes boxes stones stones stones


----------



## tgfencer

699 Yes, a house of stones! Can't decide if my wife coming with me to Morihei will be a good thing or bad thing...Also, our flight was delayed again til tomorrow morning. That's 2 days of our vacation gone just trying to leave the country.


----------



## valgard

tgfencer said:


> 699 Yes, a house of stones! Can't decide if my wife coming with me to Morihei will be a good thing or bad thing...Also, our flight was delayed again til tomorrow morning. That's 2 days of our vacation gone just trying to leave the country.



700 man that sucks, hope it all resolves soon


----------



## TheCaptain

701 +1 on the vacation thing. Good luck and enjoy the time with the family. 

(Did I hear stones?!? :doublethumbsup

Ugg. Spent 6 hours with my daughter yesterday shopping for 8th grade formal and graduation dresses. Now yes, I'm a chick but not particularly feminine and DD isn't too much into frills either (she's currently going through a geek goth phase minus the eyeliner). So the dress thing was a bit of a shock to the system, but hey I encourage her to be her own person.

Dance theme is "Under the Stars" (GAG!) but we found a super cool galaxy night print dress as Hot Topic.  Entirely appropriate for a geek to wear to a dance with that theme but too casual for graduation with the grandparents, which is why we got two dresses.

Thank GOD I don't have to do this again for another 4 years. :dontknow:


----------



## foody518

702
TheCaptain I don't envy you in the slightest, as someone with zero fashion sense and pretty much just had my mom to pick something and salvage not looking like a disaster. Do y'all do homecoming in Chicago? Was thinking you might have to be back at it earlier than in 4 years


----------



## TheCaptain

703 - Foody - Yea, we do homecoming. It's actually hubby's 30th HS anniversary this year and he's on the committee to track down all the classmates (out of a class of 460 they found all but about 30ish, which is pretty amazing).

He would like me to come with him but it's in another state and will kill at least 3-4 days between travel and activities right before a big annual work deadline. He's not really expecting me to go but I get why he wants me to. 

Ugg...


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> 703 - Foody - Yea, we do homecoming. It's actually hubby's 30th HS anniversary this year and he's on the committee to track down all the classmates (out of a class of 460 they found all but about 30ish, which is pretty amazing).
> 
> He would like me to come with him but it's in another state and will kill at least 3-4 days between travel and activities right before a big annual work deadline. He's not really expecting me to go but I get why he wants me to.
> 
> Ugg...



704 ohh. I was kind of referring to like HS football and there's always a homecoming game and a dance for the high schoolers and all that...
And mums. Giant ridiculous mums (Google image search Texas homecoming)


----------



## TheCaptain

705 - well ****. Kinda didn't even think about that. (bangs head against wall) - we need an emotiocon for that...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

706 Why did no one tell me that most recipes for sichuan pepper infused oils leave out one crucial step if you want it proper strong: crush the pepper in a mortar...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

707 Another small thing that took me long to figure out: Cilantro is prepared fastest by holding it by the stem and whittling downwards with sharp knife strokes, doing the same to any pieces you get that still have a substantial amount of stem...


----------



## foody518

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 706 Why did no one tell me that most recipes for sichuan pepper infused oils leave out one crucial step if you want it proper strong: crush the pepper in a mortar...



708 because it's strong enough if you don't do that


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 705 - well ****. Kinda didn't even think about that. (bangs head against wall) - we need an emotiocon for that...


 
709 these two should do... :beatinghead: :doublebanghead:


----------



## valgard

valgard said:


> 709 these two should do... :beatinghead: :doublebanghead:



710 And I also like this one for the same purpose :slaphead:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

711 @foody518 let's say if you do it you get something approaching the commercially made style in potency


----------



## foody518

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 711 @foody518 let's say if you do it you get something approaching the commercially made style in potency



772 my negative spicy tolerance doesn't like imagining that...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

713 @772 sichuan pepper is negative spicy


----------



## Badgertooth

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 706 Why did no one tell me that most recipes for sichuan pepper infused oils leave out one crucial step if you want it proper strong: crush the pepper in a mortar...



714 first Sichuan pepper corns I ever bought I crushed finely in a mortar and put two heaped tablespoons in a stir fry. Easily my worst meal. Had to bin it. Like the lingering chemical taste when you wake up from anaesthetics. Lesson learned


----------



## valgard

Badgertooth said:


> 714 Sichuan pepper... two heaped tablespoons... Lesson learned



715 :rofl2:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

716 @Badgertooth unless you grind it really fine, it's not supposed to stay in the dish; more of an infuse-and-filter routine - and the pre-ground stuff you get is weak. And grinding it fine isn't easy (relative that I gave a bag of it to ruined a pepper grinder by mistaking it for pepper). And then, I guess what is mala to some is malevolent to others  But yeah, IMHO "two heaping tablespoon" would be an amount to make infused oil to make eight to ten portions with strong mala flavor with... but I think only Noodle Soup could give a canonical guideline about this


----------



## Nemo

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 716 @Badgertooth unless you grind it really fine, it's not supposed to stay in the dish; more of an infuse-and-filter routine - and the pre-ground stuff you get is weak. And grinding it fine isn't easy (relative that I gave a bag of it to ruined a pepper grinder by mistaking it for pepper). And then, I guess what is mala to some is malevolent to others  But yeah, IMHO "two heaping tablespoon" would be an amount to make infused oil to make eight to ten portions with strong mala flavor with... but I think only Noodle Soup could give a canonical guideline about this



I usually grind it in a mortar and pestle.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

718 "...Suminagashi mit furchtbarer Schneide." ("...suminagashi with a dreadful edge.")

Found on the german version of a french mailorder site, about a Tanaka knife.


----------



## tgfencer

711 For any who have followed my travel saga, we made it to Tokyo a few hours ago, about 48 hrs after we were supposed to. On our way to the Izu peninsula and the town of Shimoda. Will be hitting Morihei and some knife shops when we return. Can't wait!


----------



## Badgertooth

712 can't wait to hear about it Todd.


----------



## Badgertooth

713 who says South African wine can't go 20yrs


----------



## Nemo

Never had any 20yo SA reds but I have had a few damn fine younger ones.

Oh. Yeah. 714.


----------



## TheCaptain

723 we got a bit off track there folks :biggrin: good morning!


----------



## valgard

724 We will give @tgfencer the benefit of someone completely tired, enjoy your trip from now on.
And good morning all.


----------



## DaveInMesa

tgfencer said:


> 711 For any who have followed my travel saga, we made it to Tokyo a few hours ago, about 48 hrs after we were supposed to. On our way to the Izu peninsula and the town of Shimoda. Will be hitting Morihei and some knife shops when we return. Can't wait!



725 - glad you finally made it. What airline did you fly?


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 723 we got a bit off track there folks :biggrin: good morning!



726 - trust the accountant among us to straighten out the numbers


----------



## valgard

727

There was a chilli cook off competition in my Department. Had way too much chilli sampling all the dishes.


----------



## foody518

valgard said:


> 727
> 
> There was a chilli cook off competition in my Department. Had way too much chilli sampling all the dishes.



728 potatoes madness over here. Baked home fries, mashed potatoes, and shredded potatoes...either gonna go sichuan style with these or hash browns


----------



## valgard

729 On the emergency wait line now. Fell over my bike and need to have my right arm checked. Good thing is that it doesn't seem too bad. Let's see what the doctor says.


----------



## foody518

valgard said:


> 729 On the emergency wait line now. Fell over my bike and need to have my right arm checked. Good thing is that it doesn't seem too bad. Let's see what the doctor says.



730 Noooooo  I'm hoping for the best


----------



## valgard

731 I have a small elbow fracture it seems. I'm on a sling but not a cast.


----------



## malexthekid

valgard said:


> 731 I have a small elbow fracture it seems. I'm on a sling but not a cast.



732. I think a new knife is called for for pain relief.


----------



## Nemo

Which bone?


----------



## valgard

734 radial.


----------



## valgard

malexthekid said:


> 732. I think a new knife is called for for pain relief.



735 Unfortunately it's my only useful arm so I can't play with sharp things for now


----------



## Nemo

736. Sounds like a radial head fracture. Hope it improves soon.


----------



## valgard

Nemo said:


> 736. Sounds like a radial head fracture. Hope it improves soon.



737 Yes Nemo it is. The good part is that it should heal in 3-5 week. I guess it wasn't too bad of having flown over my bicycle's handlebar.


----------



## Nemo

Yeah I think they are usually managed with a sling. Over the bars can end badly at times.

738.


----------



## valgard

Nemo said:


> Over the bars can end badly at times.
> 
> 738.



739 Indeed, good thing the helmet was securely fastened.


----------



## Nemo

740.

Yeah. Helmet has saved me a couple of times.


----------



## TheCaptain

741 good morning all!

Val - dude! In all seriousness if you need a break just ask for some vacation time...(get it, break?)


----------



## foody518

742
Morning all
JNS restock. The full size hakka is already gone

I just barely didn't go through with purchasing the red aoto there... Someone else take it, please


----------



## TheCaptain

743 - yea saw that. Missed out on two things in two days now grrrr!!!!

I already have a full size red aoto otherwise I'd be tempted as well.

Guess who got the hakka sliver? :doublethumbsup:


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> 743 - yea saw that. Missed out on two things in two days now grrrr!!!!
> 
> I already have a full size red aoto otherwise I'd be tempted as well.
> 
> Guess who got the hakka sliver? :doublethumbsup:



744 haha nice 
I have a few JNS hakka slivers, fun and easy to get mud from, though too narrow for me to use well. Sometimes I'll put the slurry on another stone, but the scratch pattern without really working it down is more pronounced on cladding than I like
Could be good for sharpening/polishing blades and tools with a concave edge profile


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 741 good morning all!
> 
> Val - dude! In all seriousness if you need a break just ask for some vacation time...(get it, break?)


745 LOL.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 743 - yea saw that. Missed out on two things in two days now grrrr!!!!
> 
> I already have a full size red aoto otherwise I'd be tempted as well.
> 
> Guess who got the hakka sliver? :doublethumbsup:


746 good luck next time with the Kato nakiri.


----------



## TheCaptain

valgard said:


> 746 good luck next time with the Kato nakiri.



747 - yea, thanks. 

What really sucks is I worked from home most of the day yesterday, checking my junk email every few minutes. Got stuff done and went outside to do yard work for 1.freaking.hour.

Came back in 10 minutes after the email went out. By then it was too late.

Did anyone see what they were priced at?


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 747 - yea, thanks.
> 
> What really sucks is I worked from home most of the day yesterday, checking my junk email every few minutes. Got stuff done and went outside to do yard work for 1.freaking.hour.
> 
> Came back in 10 minutes after the email went out. By then it was too late.
> 
> Did anyone see what they were priced at?



748 - Why not just put in an order? Same waiting time, but guaranteed to get one.


----------



## TheCaptain

749 - I thought he wasn't taking orders? Heck yea I'd be happy to place an order...

Here we go!!!

210 and 240 Gyuto
150 and 180 Nakiri's, heck - any size Nakiri's

Seriously though - if you know of a place that takes orders please share. I'd be ok with a wait as long as there was some certainty.

Thanks!


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 747 -
> Did anyone see what they were priced at?


750 they were a shade under $300


----------



## TheCaptain

valgard said:


> 750 they were a shade under $300



751 - jaw drops along with mike and I go to sob quietly in a corner. :crying:


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 751 - jaw drops along with mike and I go to sob quietly in a corner. :crying:



752 I know, I did it on purpose . I didn't see them (there were a few I've been told) live though, only the price and that was probably a good thing.


----------



## valgard

753 
Yesterday had the first hiccups between my in-laws an my knives. Since I can't cook they were making dinner, closed the kitchen and left two big pots with water boiling for a long time. This apparently turned the kitchen into a steam room and water dripped down the knives. I didn't find out until this morning, no bad rust that I can spot but the magblock is all stained in black from the humidity sitting between the KU (most of my knives) and the wood. :viking:


----------



## foody518

valgard said:


> 753
> Yesterday had the first hiccups between my in-laws an my knives. Since I can't cook they were making dinner, closed the kitchen and left two big pots with water boiling for a long time. This apparently turned the kitchen into a steam room and water dripped down the knives. I didn't find out until this morning, no bad rust that I can spot but the magblock is all stained in black from the humidity sitting between the KU (most of my knives) and the wood. :viking:



754 
oh nooooo....


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> 754
> oh nooooo....



755 I almost had a a heart attack when I saw the streaks on the Mario and then the stains on the wood but after closer inspection didn't find any orange stuff so it is not so bad. Apparently the KU protected the carbon knives. The magblock looks awful though. And I moved all the good knives outside the kitchen into (hopefully) safety.


----------



## Nemo

foody518 said:


> 754
> oh nooooo....



756.

My response too.

OTOH, I guess you could use it as a practice run for when you have to keep your carbons in Cuban humidity (minus the salt).

I'm glad all of the knives are mostly OK and now safe. Hope the handle staining is not too bad. It must have been a huge amount of water vapour!

Is the black on the mag block from the KU finish leaching out?


----------



## valgard

Nemo said:


> 756.
> 
> My initial response too.
> 
> OTOH, you could use it as a practice run for when you have to keep your carbons in Cuban humidity (minus the salt)
> 
> I'm glad all of the knives are basically OK and now safe.
> 
> What's your mag block made from? Is the black a form of oxidation or mould?
> 
> Edit: just noticed about the handle staining. Hope it's not too bad. It must have been a huge amount of water vapour!



757 No handle stained Nemo, my magblock is made of walnut. It looks like some of the KU transferred to the wood, or something of the sort. However, there was a less dark stain under my stainless Mario so the KU part is only half plausible. I will take a pic of the magblock once I'm back home. I cleaned the knives and a first inspection didn't reveal any damage (aside from darker spots on my Munetoshi and Tanaka) but I will have to take a more careful look this evening.

And thanks for the concern you two, I thought it was real bad at first sight. I guess the super low atmospheric humidity saved the day.


----------



## Nemo

758 (sorry- edited my previous reply as you were replying to it- realised you'd already answered some of my Qns).

Good news on the handles.

I hope that your closer examination of the knives doesn't reveal any further issues.

I'll be interested to know how the edges have held up.

Do you have a plan of how to attack the black stains on the magblock?

I guess that dealing with all of this would be somewhat less difficult if you had full use of your arm.


----------



## valgard

Nemo said:


> 758 (sorry- edited my previous reply as you were replying to it- realised you'd already answered some of my Qns).
> 
> Good news on the handles.
> 
> I hope that your closer examination of the knives doesn't reveal any further issues.
> 
> I'll be interested to know how the edges have held up.
> 
> Do you have a plan of how to attack the black stains on the magblock?
> 
> I guess that dealing with all of this would be somewhat less difficult if you had full use of your arm.



759 Yes, limited use of my right hand is holding back a few things I need done including mounting a new handle on my Watanabe nakiri. Once I can use my right arm somewhat properly I will try sanding the magblock but I have the impression that it got deeper than what I want to sand so it may have to stay ugly. I was planing to replace it by a home-made larger block (it is "only" 18") anyways but it suck that It got stained.


----------



## valgard

760 BTW, your signatures are the best:doublethumbsup:
Someone saw the previous one? :bat:


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 749 - I thought he wasn't taking orders? Heck yea I'd be happy to place an order...
> 
> Seriously though - if you know of a place that takes orders please share. I'd be ok with a wait as long as there was some certainty.
> 
> Thanks!



761 - from his Customer Service section: http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/jns-terms-and-conditions/

_*Special Orders/ Custom Orders*

For special orders of any product we carry, but dont currently have in stock, we require payment for 1/2 the total amount for the order at the time of the order. The remaining 1/2 must be paid within 14 days of notification and prior to the product being shipped to you.

For custom orders or special orders of products we don't normally carry, we require payment for 2/3 the total amount of the order at the time of the order. The remaining 1/3 must be paid within 14 days of notification and prior to the product being shipped to you.

Special orders cannot be canceled once the order is placed. If a special order has been made but the customer has not paid the final invoice for the remaining amount within 45 days of receipt of the final invoice, the initial payment/payments are considered forfeited and the products may be sold to another customer._

I take this to mean that you can place orders. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the question.


----------



## Nemo

valgard said:


> 759 Yes, limited use of my right hand is holding back a few things I need done including mounting a new handle on my Watanabe nakiri. Once I can use my right arm somewhat properly I will try sanding the magblock but I have the impression that it got deeper than what I want to sand so it may have to stay ugly. I was planing to replace it by a home-made larger block (it is "only" 18") anyways but it suck that It got stained.



761.

What sort of handle is going on the Watanabe?

Yeah, the staining seems like a bit of a dilemma. If all else fails, is staining it with a dark timber stain an option? It would be a shame to have to do that though.


----------



## valgard

762 I guess I could do that... but I like walnut so much


----------



## valgard

763



this one but I need to shorten it a bit, I don't like long handles. The other handle turned out too flashy for my taste with that blade so it's going too go on a damascus santoku. I would actually prefer even simpler with that blade, the stock handle (shown) looks perfect except for the big step to the plastic ferrule.


----------



## Nemo

764

Looks nice.

I agree the standard does look quite reasonable apart from that step.


----------



## Nemo

valgard said:


> 760 BTW, your signatures are the best:doublethumbsup:
> Someone saw the previous one? :bat:



765.

Thanks. I liked the old one too but it was, let's say... time for a change


----------



## valgard

766 this is the magblock with the stains


----------



## Nemo

767.

I wonder what caused the stains?

Well, yes, obviously the dampness did, but I'm more wondering about a mechanism? Does anyone know what thechemical composition of KU finish is?


----------



## TheCaptain

768 - Val so sorry about the stains. A light sanding and fresh coat of stain/varnish and it will be good as new.

Out of town this weekend so won't be on as much. Visiting friends and getting caught up. Good times.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 768 - Val so sorry about the stains. A light sanding and fresh coat of stain/varnish and it will be good as new.
> 
> Out of town this weekend so won't be on as much. Visiting friends and getting caught up. Good times.



769 thx, we will see once I can work on it. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## DaveInMesa

770 - cool number


----------



## guari

772

Hi everyone. 

Gave most of my knives a good workout in the stones, from 220 to 6000. Lots of sharpie. 

Everything is cutting beautifully again.


----------



## DamageInc

773

My 1969 Amperex Orange Globe tubes just died. No more good headphone sound until replacement tubes arrive in two weeks.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

774 Does this amp need some difficult biasing routine, or can you just stuff any old E88CC in? Anyway, since we are all materials science nerds here, read http://www.tubebooks.org/Books/kohl_materials.pdf to pass the time


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

775 I'm fighting with tough tip burrs and tip angle confusion (often ending up with trying to heck things into place on the finishing stone...) far too much recently, what bad habit have I picked up?


----------



## DamageInc

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 774 Does this amp need some difficult biasing routine, or can you just stuff any old E88CC in? Anyway, since we are all materials science nerds here, read http://www.tubebooks.org/Books/kohl_materials.pdf to pass the time



776

I went out and got some matched late 60's Philips Miniwatt SQ 6922/E88CC tubes. Just plug in and play with this amp.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

777 @776 just say no to cannibalizing old HAM or lab-grade test equipment, you'll be trespassing in another rabbit's hole


----------



## DamageInc

778

Nah, amplifiers are enough fun for me. I'll let someone else do the testing.


----------



## foody518

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 775 I'm fighting with tough tip burrs and tip angle confusion (often ending up with trying to heck things into place on the finishing stone...) far too much recently, what bad habit have I picked up?



779
-Do you use Jon @ JKI's tip sharpening technique?
-Do you usually start sharpening at heel or at tip?
-Are your tips starting to look rounded/blunted, not as pointy?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

780 @779 are you (I assume so) recommending Jon's technique as one that works well to cure such problems?


----------



## valgard

781 I have nothing interesting to say


----------



## foody518

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 780 @779 are you (I assume so) recommending Jon's technique as one that works well to cure such problems?



782 Maybe but not necessarily - more of trying to understand your current approach first


----------



## DaveInMesa

783 - it's Monday, again :no:


----------



## Badgertooth

784 - gonna cut a 1000 jobs where I work today. Not the best feeling


----------



## valgard

785 Sorry to hear that Otto.


----------



## Nemo

786

That sounds really awful Otto.


----------



## foody518

787 hope you make it through, Otto


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

788 @784 very ambigous grammar  Are you in charge of cutting the jobs?


----------



## tgfencer

789 Oof that sounds terrible.


----------



## Badgertooth

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 788 @784 very ambigous grammar  Are you in charge of cutting the jobs?



Mercifully, no. But thanks for thoughts guys.


----------



## TheCaptain

791 - While I'm glad you're safe Otto, I hate to hear about those kind of layoffs.

At least tell me they're not concentrated in one town/city (and thus a huge hit to a local economy).


----------



## DaveInMesa

Badgertooth said:


> 784 - gonna cut a 1000 jobs where I work today. Not the best feeling



792 - anyone want to start a pool on how much of a bonus the CEO will get for this "brilliant cost-saving" maneuver?


----------



## valgard

DaveInMesa said:


> 792 - anyone want to start a pool on how much of a bonus the CEO will get for this "brilliant cost-saving" maneuver?



793 I know nothing about how industry works but if that's a possibility it makes me sick.


----------



## DaveInMesa

valgard said:


> 793 I know nothing about how industry works but if that's a possibility it makes me sick.



794 - I've worked for 3 of the biggest corporations in the country, and I can assure you, that's exactly how it works.


----------



## foody518

795 "streamlining" or "reducing overheads"


----------



## Badgertooth

795 - rather nauseatingly we had a condescending hour yesterday where we were told the "why". We now have the sword of Damocles hovering for another 2 weeks until the specific cuts are announced. It will almost certainly result in bonuses for executives for "bold alignment of outcomes with strategy"


----------



## Badgertooth

796 - enough killjoy. I am reading the 2015 Booker prize winner, A Brief History Of Seven Killings and it's amazing. Highly recommended


----------



## StonedEdge

797. I just finished House of Leaves by "Mark Z. Danielewski" (if that is his real name) for about the 5th time and I don't regret it one bit...


----------



## valgard

799 Just correcting the numbers


----------



## valgard

800 Haven't read a nice book in about a year and a half now, gonna have to take on one soon.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

801 @valgard industry at that scale works by two principles: a) executives are supposed to present maximum profit to shareholders, b) shareholders aren't supposed to be responsible for how the executives do it. Perfect way to not even pass the buck but pass by the buck, no?


----------



## DaveInMesa

802 - I've lost count, honestly, and don't want to dwell on it long enough to re-count, but I've been laid off or downsized at least 8 times. Twice by the same company.


----------



## valgard

803 That stuff sucks.


----------



## TheCaptain

804 - My husband has been laid off/outsourced 4 times. Yea it sucks big time.

I actually left one place that was constantly laying people off because I couldn't handle the environment of doom.

There's got to be a better way.


----------



## TheCaptain

805 - Good morning everyone.

After getting absolutely drenched on the way to my car from the train yesterday, I'm looking forward to a few dry days.

Hoping to do some flower shopping and get some plants in the ground this weekend.


----------



## StonedEdge

TheCaptain said:


> I couldn't handle the environment of doom.
> 
> There's got to be a better way.



806- I guess the only way is to be one's own boss. Should we all be so lucky.


----------



## TheCaptain

807- being one's own boss isn't necessarily all it's cracked up to be. You're constantly hustling for work, it's usually feast or famine, there's no cushion if your personal life goes south (then you lose clients).

I do corporate taxes for a living and work for a big company. If I get sick there are staff who can still make sure the work goes out (for the most part). If I owned my own business and got sick, deadlines would be missed and I would lose clients. I know people who have their own practices and see this all the time. Then when they try to grow by adding staff suddenly your are now responsible for the paychecks of others besides yourself. Nope, not for me (especially when it comes to having to let them go if business slows down).

I could open up my own practice, but honestly even with the corporate s#it still prefer not having it all hang on me.


----------



## valgard

808
Good morning, finally getting warm weather around here and I can't go biking . Stupid arm!

I'm a bit scared of the prospects after two years when I'm done my PhD.


----------



## StonedEdge

809- Valgard what field/discipline are you undertaking your PhD in?


----------



## valgard

810
Chemistry, more specifically Computational Chemistry. I come from a background where I was totally unaware of how things worked around this parts and had previously only considered a career in academia (I like it but it's not very realistic to get a job in academia).


----------



## StonedEdge

811- Computational chemistry....sounds, well, complicated. Academia is absolutely ruthless! Academics treat everything as zero sum game whereby one can only get ahead of another in the same field though the detriment of another (speaking from my background as a formally trained political "sciencist" ) Cutthroat world! Glad I'm out. Hope your studies conclude well and that you find a comfy spot in your niche area of expertise whether it's in the academic realm or otherwise.


----------



## valgard

812 Thx. Yes, it is a lot nastier than I had thought from my previous experiences (academia is a whole different world where I come from but that probably comes from the fact that it is not well remunerated).


----------



## TheCaptain

813 - Valguard - forgive my ignorance, I'm just a simple bean counter. Out of curiosity I googled computational chemistry (which seems pretty darn interesting by the way) and seems like there would be all kinds of applications in bio-medical research as well as other areas (think big chemical companies like DuPont).

Pretty fascinating stuff. I think it can change the world. Did you by any chance see this piece?

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/14/tech/bioconcrete-delft-jonkers/

I'm trying to nudge my kid in this direction...


----------



## valgard

814 There are all sorts of applications but it's highly dependent on your specific skill set in the field (which is a lot broader than you would think). My skill set is mostly useful in some small chemicals design and I've done work for water treatment too, not much I can do for materials design. I can teach myself quickly but the problem is that for those jobs they wan't concrete experience. It's definitely something I will be looking into but that stuff is very underdeveloped here in Alberta. I'm also planning to try and get an internship next year as a data scientist here in Calgary since I have to deal with huge amounts of data in my daily work. 
The stuff with cement is interesting, in the past I worked in a lab where there were two groups one designed reinforced cements and the other (what I did) designed better Activated Carbon for the treatment of drinking water. Everyone except for me was experimentalist though .


----------



## foody518

815 data science seems to be hot right now


----------



## valgard

816 I had not seen that particular news, way too much literature... And the problem with a lot of what makes the regular news outlets is that it's exaggerated and in many cases far from being production ready or scalable so I usually take it with a grain of salt. Will read the article in more detail now.


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> 815 data science seems to be hot right now



817 I know, and since I have quite a few transferable skills I figured why not give it a shot and see if it's for me?


----------



## valgard

818 Also captain, keep in mind sometimes big companies are not interested in problem solving discoveries. Think how light bulbs where modified to have shorter lives than the originals...


----------



## valgard

819 finished reading the article, pretty cool stuff. I can see a problem with escalating the production and production costs but it seems like a breakthrough discovery (but i'm not knowledgeable in the field).


----------



## TheCaptain

820 - Came across that guy when watching something on the discovery channel. Man, if I knew back then, what I know now, my career may have been very different.

Yea, Valgard - I know not all big corporations actually have the consumer's best interest in mind. As the eternal optimist I hope the younger generation may do more startups and build a better mousetrap.


----------



## valgard

821 On a different topic, have my fingers crossed for you on the handle . What do you plan to install that beauty on?


----------



## Badgertooth

foody518 said:


> 815 data science seems to be hot right now



821 - Data literacy is the most sought after skill in the modern corporate environment. Not a million miles from what I do. Cev, if you go into this field, the world is your oyster.


----------



## Badgertooth

823 - ah poop, a data analyst who can barely count consecutive numbers!


----------



## Badgertooth

824 - what flowers are you getting Captain?


----------



## valgard

Badgertooth said:


> 821 - Data literacy is the most sought after skill in the modern corporate environment. Not a million miles from what I do. Cev, if you go into this field, the world is your oyster.



825 That sounds encouraging Otto, that's where quite a few of my labmates have been redirecting their talents to. I still have to figure out if that's something I could do long term without burning myself out though. I love playing with electrons and atoms in a supercomputer :spin chair:.


----------



## valgard

Badgertooth said:


> 823 - ah poop, a data analyst who can barely count consecutive numbers!


826 :rofl2:


----------



## TheCaptain

valgard said:


> 821 On a different topic, have my fingers crossed for you on the handle . What do you plan to install that beauty on?



827: This:

http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/yoshikazu-ikeda-suminagashi-180mm-nakiri-aogami-1.html

If I can just get them to confirm the grinding is done by Shigehiro Kasahara. :frown:

My husband won't let me rehandle my Watanabe. He's falling in love with it as well, handle gap and all and likes it just as it is.

ETA - and thanks for the well wishes. Yes, I did get it. Not sure if I should try installing the handle myself, or send it out.


----------



## TheCaptain

Badgertooth said:


> 824 - what flowers are you getting Captain?



828 - Mostly annuals. Snapdragons, sweet William, dianthus, dusty miller, marigolds and so on.

I worked summers in a garden center to help pay for college. My folks came _this_ close to buying one place out when the owner put it up for sale, but we just didn't have the capital. 

I've got some bergmont to put in. Some veggies (tomatoes, peppers, kale, collards, beans, lettuces). I love to garden. Sit at a desk most of the time so it's very nice to actually do something with my hands.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 827: This:
> 
> http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/yoshikazu-ikeda-suminagashi-180mm-nakiri-aogami-1.html
> 
> If I can just get them to confirm the grinding is done by Shigehiro Kasahara. :frown:
> 
> My husband won't let me rehandle my Watanabe. He's falling in love with it as well, handle gap and all and likes it just as it is.
> 
> ETA - and thanks for the well wishes. Yes, I did get it. Not sure if I should try installing the handle myself, or send it out.



829 Cool, in all honesty I don't know if that handle would have suited the Watanabe but that's just my tastes speaking. It should be fairly straightforward to install, especially with surge for the lats few mm as you won't risk the mess of epoxy.


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 828 - Mostly annuals. Snapdragons, sweet William, dianthus, dusty miller, marigolds and so on.
> 
> I worked summers in a garden center to help pay for college. My folks came _this_ close to buying one place out when the owner put it up for sale, but we just didn't have the capital.
> 
> I've got some bergmont to put in. Some veggies (tomatoes, peppers, kale, collards, beans, lettuces). I love to garden. Sit at a desk most of the time so it's very nice to actually do something with my hands.



830 - So, any idea what to do for a rose bush suffering from root burn due to over-fertilizing/over-feeding it? I know it's a long shot, but what the heck.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

831 @Badgertooth that is ok, your inner diagram axes are probably log-10


----------



## TheCaptain

DaveInMesa said:


> 830 - So, any idea what to do for a rose bush suffering from root burn due to over-fertilizing/over-feeding it? I know it's a long shot, but what the heck.



832 - I'm going to presume you used a commercial, chemical fertilizer (as opposed to organic like composted manure).

If it's over fed/fertilized then there is a good chance you'll have a build up of chemicals/salts in the soil. Dig the bush up, knock off as much of the dirt as you can, then dig a fresh hole somewhere else and replant it with a top dressing of composted leaves or manure. Yea, roses are heavy feeders but I prefer slow release organic to the artificial stuff like miracle grow which is heavy on salts and builds up in the soil.

Alternatively you can water the heck out of it to dilute/leech the chemicals down. You live in a dessert so I'm not concerned with root rot in your case, in fact that may be more helpful. Can't get that image of a bleached dog turd out of my mind. :stinker:

If you don't mind cutting things (and who of us would) you could prune back the roots if they are damaged (and stems to "balance" the plant) then replant. If the root is dry or squishy it's got to go. A little scrape with a knife on the more woody parts will let you know if it's green and fresh or rotted.

Let us know if the patient survives...


----------



## valgard

833 "water the heck out of it" in a desert sounds as opposed to environment friendly as it can get... But we all do some of that I guess.

I just prefer the other solutions I guess.


----------



## foody518

834 I panicked and had to pull out saturated steam and superheated steam tables at work today and it just made me realize how little I remember from school...


----------



## valgard

835 hope all went well at work with the steam


----------



## foody518

836 made some assumptions but also sent off an email with questions to one of the company's subject matter experts &#128517;


----------



## TheCaptain

837 foody what do you mean by steam tables? I'm totally not getting what was wrong?


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> 837 foody what do you mean by steam tables? I'm totally not getting what was wrong?



838 there's correlations tables for Steam or other components at various temperatures and pressures showing their various physical properties like densities, specific enthalpies, etc. at those conditions

The problem I was trying to solve had me trying to get an approx feel for how much volumetric expansion to account for of high pressure either saturated or superheated steam exiting to atmosphere


----------



## Badgertooth

TheCaptain said:


> 837 foody what do you mean by steam tables? I'm totally not getting what was wrong?



389 so not the place you lie down for your massage in the sauna then?
That would be a weird day at work


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

#840 I thought a steam table was a place to store cooked foods, not cooks?


...


Anyone got any idea what grit the edge of a quality DE razor blade is roughly equivalent to?


----------



## TheCaptain

841 no clue on razor.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## foody518

842 @Life it's what engineers reference to pull their hair out
You know, I didn't even realize what the cooking steam table was until Google search pulled those up yesterday

<1 micron finish would not at all surprise me


----------



## TheCaptain

foody518 said:


> 838 there's correlations tables for Steam or other components at various temperatures and pressures showing their various physical properties like densities, specific enthalpies, etc. at those conditions
> 
> The problem I was trying to solve had me trying to get an approx feel for how much volumetric expansion to account for of high pressure either saturated or superheated steam exiting to atmosphere



843 Got it? Well mostly - super scientific stuff that I probably, maybe, maybenot, would do better with after some coffee. :grin:


----------



## valgard

844 Good morning everyone.
Captain, engineers have a table with the solution to every problem  but only them can read those damn things :IMOK:. I had to take a nuclear safety curse and learning how to use all the tables gave me the fits, I work better with formulas lol.


----------



## foody518

845 Captain you sure you wanna subject your daughter to this stuff? Haha

I got a response from a different SME and he gave a very different answer.... Stupid flares and stupid EPA, lol


----------



## TheCaptain

foody518 said:


> 845 Captain you sure you wanna subject your daughter to this stuff? Haha



846 - Foody - my daughter is 14. We have very dear friends who hold degrees in engineering and chemistry. The first time Kiddo EVER got into an animated discussion on anything other than anime or her music band of the month is when they started talking work with us when visiting a few years back. 

It was like a switch was flipped. She became very animated and insistent in her questions. My husband and I were speechless as we'd never, and I mean NEVER seen this side of her before. She's been in full geek mode since then (robotics club, engineering stuff at school).

I truly regret I'm so deeply entrenched in accounting/business that I have no idea at all how to guide her. There's things out there that are amazing, and I can't even point her in that direction in an informed way.


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 832 - I'm going to presume you used a commercial, chemical fertilizer (as opposed to organic like composted manure).
> 
> If it's over fed/fertilized then there is a good chance you'll have a build up of chemicals/salts in the soil. Dig the bush up, knock off as much of the dirt as you can, then dig a fresh hole somewhere else and replant it with a top dressing of composted leaves or manure. Yea, roses are heavy feeders but I prefer slow release organic to the artificial stuff like miracle grow which is heavy on salts and builds up in the soil.
> 
> Alternatively you can water the heck out of it to dilute/leech the chemicals down. You live in a dessert so I'm not concerned with root rot in your case, in fact that may be more helpful. Can't get that image of a bleached dog turd out of my mind. :stinker:
> 
> If you don't mind cutting things (and who of us would) you could prune back the roots if they are damaged (and stems to "balance" the plant) then replant. If the root is dry or squishy it's got to go. A little scrape with a knife on the more woody parts will let you know if it's green and fresh or rotted.
> 
> Let us know if the patient survives...



847 - Thanks! Good assumption. I went for the easy "solution" on the fertilizer. I also tried the watering the heck out of it route, with little success, despite being in a desert. I guess I'll have to move it or lose it, as they say, if I can find another suitable place for it. Neither blazing sun nor full shade are good for roses, which limits my choices pretty severely. And it also needs to be within reasonable reach of the irrigation system, which is a further limit. But, it's not dead, yet. The current occupant has only been there a month, and is definitely showing signs of suffering, but not dead.


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> 846 - Foody - my daughter is 14. We have very dear friends who hold degrees in engineering and chemistry. The first time Kiddo EVER got into an animated discussion on anything other than anime or her music band of the month is when they started talking work with us when visiting a few years back.
> 
> It was like a switch was flipped. She became very animated and insistent in her questions. My husband and I were speechless as we'd never, and I mean NEVER seen this side of her before. She's been in full geek mode since then (robotics club, engineering stuff at school).
> 
> I truly regret I'm so deeply entrenched in accounting/business that I have no idea at all how to guide her. There's things out there that are amazing, and I can't even point her in that direction in an informed way.



848
Nice that y'all have robotics club n stuff like that in your area! 
Having that interaction with your friends sounds like a great thing. I'll say that I went and got a degree in something that 0 people I knew pre-university had a job requiring that background. It's helpful to go to school somewhere that is near industries which hire for said backgrounds.


----------



## TheCaptain

849 Good morning everyone and happy mother's day!

So, like I've said earlier, my daughter is 14 and has never, and I mean NEVER made me breakfast. So I told my husband and daughter that this year I EXPECTED!!! to have them make me the Sunday morning breakfast (instead of me doing so, as always).

The plan was for the husband to get the daughter up at 8am (by this time I'm, already up 2 hours) to make me breakfast. 8:20 rolls around and both slugs are still in bed. Now we have a Sonos system and I decide to blast my favorite playlist at, oh...about 8 from all three speakers. It then becomes a battle of the apps as my husband tries to turn down the volumn and I'm bumping it up just as quickly.

Good times! They're both out now prepping breakfast. :viking:


----------



## valgard

850
Good morning and happy mother's day. 
Captain, looks to be an entertaining start to mother's day :cheffry:.


----------



## foody518

851
Morning and Happy Mother's day!
Haha Captain, day is off to a nice start?


----------



## Nemo

Happy mum's day skip (and to all of the other mums on the forums).

852.


----------



## TheCaptain

853 yep. It was awesome! Husband and daughter helped in the garden with varying degrees of enthusiasm. So grateful for my blessings in life. Instead of cedar planked trout it's pizza tonight as we are all tired!


----------



## valgard

854 My wife got her Canadian driver's license this Thursday so for mother's day we rented a car. Left the house at 7:30 am and took my mother in law to the mountains, then soaked in the hot springs for a couple of hours and back to the city now.


----------



## foody518

valgard said:


> 854 My wife got her Canadian driver's license this Thursday so for mother's day we rented a car. Left the house at 7:30 am and took my mother in law to the mountains, then soaked in the hot springs for a couple of hours and back to the city now.



855 sounds like a great time!


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> 855 sounds like a great time!



856 Yes, a great family day. We are totally spent and still on the road though. But close to the city already. We are gonna crash.


----------



## Badgertooth

valgard said:


> 854 My wife got her Canadian driver's license this Thursday so for mother's day we rented a car. Left the house at 7:30 am and took my mother in law to the mountains, then soaked in the hot springs for a couple of hours and back to the city now.



857 doing it right Cev!!

I let my wife not be a mum for a day. I got up with the kids at 6:00 and got them breakfast and got them to make a card from the craft box. Coffee, present (fluffy cute slippers) and cuddles from the kids in bed after my wife had a good lie-in. Then I took the family and mother-in-law to brunch at a cafe near us called Moloko which has a slight Russian twist on the classic NZ cafe fare. I'll include some photos from their FB as it's not promotionally styled, the food genuinely looks this good and my photos wouldn't do it justice:

My choice - Parsnip & potato hash, beetroot salad, baba ganoush, poached egg & grilled halloumi





My wife's choice - avocado and feta smash on toasted sourdough 





My mother-in-law - bagel with goats cheese and various bits





And before some Aussie chimes in and lays claim to it, Kiwis invented the flat white and they are the best thing ever.


----------



## Badgertooth

858 whipped the kids away again so my wife could enjoy a walk in the autumn sun with her mum. Took the kids to the park so my wife could get a pedi. Movies and popcorn on the couch after an afternoon nap. Dinner with champagne and then a Skype to my mum in South Africa


----------



## valgard

859

Thx Otto. Sounds like you did great yourself! And the food looks amazing.


----------



## DamageInc

860

Planning to make fried chicken with szechuan sauce and kimchi tomorrow.


----------



## valgard

861 sounds spicy and yummy Damage


----------



## DamageInc

862

I need something that will kill me after the past few weeks of deadening work.


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 849 Good morning everyone and happy mother's day!
> 
> The plan was for the husband to get the daughter up at 8am (by this time I'm, already up 2 hours) to make me breakfast. 8:20 rolls around and both slugs are still in bed. Now we have a Sonos system and I decide to blast my favorite playlist at, oh...about 8 from all three speakers. It then becomes a battle of the apps as my husband tries to turn down the volumn and I'm bumping it up just as quickly.



863 - :lol2: Awesome!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

864

I am following @smoothiethecat on Instagram. Apparently there is a giant photo-realistic mural in Auckland, NZ at Avondale, 1925 Great North Road

Do you know if this is real Otto?


----------



## Badgertooth

865 
I'll drive by and have a look. But there's every chance it's real


----------



## valgard

866
Why Tanner, planning to visit NZ?

Also, OMG that cat is CUTE! And scary at the same time, those eyes seem to be looking into my soul.


----------



## Badgertooth

DamageInc said:


> 860
> 
> Planning to make fried chicken with szechuan sauce and kimchi tomorrow.



866
Sounds right up my alley


----------



## Badgertooth

868 Cev and I were simulposting


----------



## valgard

Badgertooth said:


> 868 Cev and I were simulposting



869 Yeah, I actually had to edit the number in my post lol


----------



## aboynamedsuita

870



Badgertooth said:


> 865
> I'll drive by and have a look. But there's every chance it's real





valgard said:


> 866
> Why Tanner, planning to visit NZ?
> 
> Also, OMG that cat is CUTE! And scary at the same time, those eyes seem to be looking into my soul.



Cool, I think it'd be awesome to see lol

Wasn't planning a trip, although I can easily transfer my educational and professional credentials to NZ as well as Australia, South Africa, the U.K. (Perhaps a move would be a nice change of pace). I agree about smoothie probably the fluffiest and cutest cat I've ever seen [emoji76]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

871


valgard said:


> 869 Yeah, I actually had to edit the number in my post lol



As did I with 870


----------



## valgard

872 that makes three of us...


----------



## TheCaptain

873...ouch. Too much manual labor. Sheesh. I need to work out more.


----------



## Marek07

874
Otto - Flat white was invented one side of the Tasman for sure. Even Wikipedia can't decide. Matters not - great brew if you like cow juice.


----------



## Nemo

875

Isn't it just a cafe latte in a cappuccino cup?


----------



## Badgertooth

Nemo said:


> 875
> 
> Isn't it just a cafe latte in a cappuccino cup?



876 get out


----------



## TheCaptain

877 - Ok. I had to google flat white. Wusses. :biggrin:


----------



## TheCaptain

878 - BTW - Good morning everyone!

Let us just take a moment to appreciate the perfect breakfast burrito. Crispy bacon, pickeled onions, roasted corn, seasoned black beans, scrambled eggs, roasted tomatillo and red salsa, topped with fresh guacamole.

Yum...


----------



## valgard

879 Good morning all


----------



## TheCaptain

880 - Good afternoon everyone!

Got my shipment from JNI today:

Gesshin 220 Grit Stone (this is HUGE and coarse, can't wait to try it!)
Gesshin Uraku 165mm SKD Nakiri 
Gesshin Stainless 210mm Wa-Gyuto

We have a "thing" at my daughters school tonight which means the earliest I can play with anything is tomorrow night, no wait - I have to take her to get her dance dress picked up.

Friday night...

Waaaah!!!


----------



## valgard

881
Nice package Captain


----------



## DaveInMesa

valgard said:


> 881
> Nice package Captain



882 - If I didn't know the context, and that the Captain is female....


----------



## foody518

883
@Captain you'll be happy you have that 220 if you have some high and low spots needing evening out or if you've been getting thickkk dull chipped German style knives to sharpen
Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the other 2 knives as well!


----------



## TheCaptain

DaveInMesa said:


> 882 - If I didn't know the context, and that the Captain is female....



884 *Snort*


----------



## TheCaptain

foody518 said:


> 883
> @Captain you'll be happy you have that 220 if you have some high and low spots needing evening out or if you've been getting thickkk dull chipped German style knives to sharpen
> Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the other 2 knives as well!



885 - I got it exactly for evening out high and low spots (on a few of my Ginga knifes, making me stabby!), chip repair etc. But first and foremost for starting the dull as heck German stainless from family. I love sharpening but some of those bad boys REALLY need to be broken down first!!!irate1:


----------



## Badgertooth

886 - nothing to ease work uncertainty like ordering 25lb of stones and an impromptu beer pong tournament in the breakout area


----------



## Marek07

TheCaptain said:


> Gesshin 220 Grit Stone (this is HUGE and coarse, can't wait to try it!)
> Gesshin Uraku 165mm SKD Nakiri
> Gesshin Stainless 210mm Wa-Gyuto


887
Don't know about Item #1 - do tell when you start using it.
As to Items #2 & #3... me thinks you'll love both!


----------



## TheCaptain

888 - HA! Triple digit post.

(does little happy dance)

#1 couldn't even get out of the friggin box it's in so tight (don't want to destroy the box) Any suggestions?
#2 - All I could do is grin and giggle when examining it - unlike any other Nakiri I own so far (will try and write up this weekend when I put it throught the paces)
#3 - OK, last night at 9:30 cutting limes, cilantro, onions and tomato - couldn't wait. Will also review this weekend. I'm pitting this against a $400 semi-custom and it's seriously holding it's own in terms of performance.

Hopeing for a major stone and knife session, may get my wish if it rains.


----------



## TheCaptain

889 - BTW good morning everyone!


----------



## valgard

890 Good morning! Wow, you are writing a review??? Can't wait :doublethumbsup:


----------



## foody518

891
@Captain you have high and low spots on Gingas? Aren't those all thin/laser grind?
1- Take off the lid and then with the stone still in the box turn upside down on a bed or other soft surface. Then try to lightly pinch the box and lift it off
3- The power of good geometry!


----------



## DaveInMesa

892 - moved my rose bush (more like sticks than a bush, now, but...), today. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## DaveInMesa

893 - not even a good morning, today, eh?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

894 - gardening is known addictive, there are brain-chemical reasons why it feels good - yet I hate it at the same time...


----------



## Badgertooth

895 - on the gardening bent, any ideas why my indoor potted basil and coriander is yellowing. It's winter here and every chance I get I place them to get some more sun than they usually would on the window sill.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

896
Could be nitrogen deficiency iirc, but the change in daylight hours could be triggering something in the plant. Usually aim for longer periods of light relative to dark (18/6) and more blue spectrum to simulate spring


----------



## Sporks

897 - I love looking at plants but not growing them. I also hate cutting grass.


----------



## Badgertooth

898

I wish my grass was emo... 

So it'd cut itself.


----------



## valgard

Badgertooth said:


> 895 - on the gardening bent, any ideas why my indoor potted basil and coriander is yellowing. It's winter here and every chance I get I place them to get some more sun than they usually would on the window sill.



899 I have kept a basil plant two years now and haven't found a way to avoid some yellowing during winter. It's definitely not getting enough sunshine. Mine has made it through with enough rotating it around the windows and it comes back to verdant life in Spring/Summer.


----------



## valgard

Badgertooth said:


> 898
> 
> I wish my grass was emo...
> 
> So it'd cut itself.


900 LOL :rofl2:


----------



## valgard

901
Good morning everyone, it's supposed to go up to 28C today here and maybe snow up to 10cm tomorrow LOL


----------



## TheCaptain

902 Good morning everyone.

Foody - DH finally got the big pink brick out of the box for me. 

But did I have a chance to play with it? Noooo

Too damn busy with other stuff this weekend. And, AND my next two weeks are shot to hell with my daughter's graduation, family coming in from out of town, going out of town for memorial day and the stupid bathroom FINALLY getting done (hopefully) by the end of this week.

I need life to slow down a bit.


----------



## foody518

903
@Captain the stones will loyally be waiting for you after all that!
On the pink brick. Definitely bevel/round the edges and corners. It's aggressive enough to take off some skin if you run across it the wrong way

@valgard how....how do those two things make sense??


----------



## valgard

foody518 said:


> 903
> @valgard how....how do those two things make sense??



904 They DON't! But again, what part of the weather here makes sense to you?

@Captain, wow you will need some vacations after all that. Specially the graduation part seems daunting to me :spin chair:.


----------



## DamageInc

905

Seriously considering selling my 240 Kato and getting a pair of Fostex TH-900.


----------



## valgard

DamageInc said:


> 905
> 
> Seriously considering selling my 240 Kato and getting a pair of Fostex TH-900.



906 Holy headphones! I'm sure you will get a lot of PMs because of this comment.


----------



## DaveInMesa

DamageInc said:


> 905
> 
> Seriously considering selling my 240 Kato and getting a pair of Fostex TH-900.



907 - The Mark IIs?


----------



## DamageInc

DaveInMesa said:


> 907 - The Mark IIs?



908

Nah, I don't need the detachable cable and the price increase is too much in my opinion. Not worth it.


----------



## valgard

909 we had a lot of snow today... :dontknow:


----------



## valgard

910
Good morning everyone


----------



## DamageInc

911

Just won an ebay auction for a pair of German NOS Siemens E188CC 7308 matched tubes. Super stoked.


----------



## valgard

912 good for you


----------



## Nemo

valgard said:


> 909 we had a lot of snow today... :dontknow:



Wow. In late May.

913


----------



## valgard

Nemo said:


> Wow. In late May.
> 
> 913



914 Tell me about it. At least it melted quickly lol.


----------



## TheLimpWhisk

915


----------



## Marek07

916
Just a thought... anybody out there have a pair of Coral H100 tweeters? Would love to discuss in detail via PM.


----------



## DaveInMesa

DamageInc said:


> 908
> 
> Nah, I don't need the detachable cable and the price increase is too much in my opinion. Not worth it.



917 - your call, of course. But, from what I've read, the Mark IIS offer significantly better sound, even though the original model is excellent.


----------



## valgard

918 good morning


----------



## TheCaptain

919 good afternoon!

(must resist audiophile rabbit hole)


----------



## foody518

TheCaptain said:


> 919 good afternoon!
> 
> (must resist audiophile rabbit hole)



920 good afternoon
Haha right?


----------



## TheCaptain

foody518 said:


> 920 good afternoon
> Haha right?



921 - yea. I mean, consider what it was like going from a knife from a $200 Henckels set to a single $200 knife? I jumped from cheapo 7 buck sony headphones to a pair of Sennheiser HD headphones for about $200. Wow is all I can say. Too bad they don't do well in a backpack. 

I've played with minor mods on cheapies because headphones tend to take a beating in my commuting bag. Don't want to risk trashing a pair that starts in the $XXX range.


----------



## DamageInc

DaveInMesa said:


> 917 - your call, of course. But, from what I've read, the Mark IIS offer significantly better sound, even though the original model is excellent.



922

I'm pretty sure it's the complete opposite. The driver and headphone construction is exactly the same between the two models. Literally the only difference between the Mark2 and Mark1 is the detachable cable. This information I have from people who own both.


----------



## TheCaptain

923 - Annndddd I just googled the price on those Foster Headphones :bigeek:

(going quietly back to my corner now)


----------



## DamageInc

TheCaptain said:


> 923 - Annndddd I just googled the price on those Foster Headphones :bigeek:
> 
> (going quietly back to my corner now)



924

The Fostex TH-900 is 'bout the same as some custom knives on the forum here. Nothing too crazy.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 923 - Annndddd I just googled the price on those Foster Headphones :bigeek:
> 
> (going quietly back to my corner now)



925 LOL


----------



## TheCaptain

DamageInc said:


> 924
> 
> The Fostex TH-900 is 'bout the same as some custom knives on the forum here. Nothing too crazy.



926 Crazy is relative and I'm still pretty cheap :biggrin:. 

Honestly not ripping on anyone but so far the most I've paid for a pair of (what I thought were REALLY good) headphones was about $200. AND that was a jump up from a pair that was less than $10 bucks. To be truthful, I probably wouldn't be able to tell that much of a difference, not being a true audio enthusiast and all. Just like I probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference between a $2K honyaki and a really well forged and ground $500 knife. Just not educated enough to appreciate the nuances.


----------



## StonedEdge

TheCaptain said:


> 919 good afternoon!
> 
> (must resist audiophile rabbit hole)



Once you hear music the way it's supposed to sound you'll pretty much cringe when listening to the radio or your car's stock sound system.


----------



## valgard

928 Just applied for a short Summer school in Zurich, fingers crossed for that trip to Europe in July because there are only 25 positions.


----------



## foody518

valgard said:


> 928 Just applied for a short Summer school in Zurich, fingers crossed for that trip to Europe in July because there are only 25 positions.



929 best of luck!


----------



## valgard

930 Thx, that would be great for my current work and I would get to tour for a week or two before or after :O.


----------



## Zweber12

valgard said:


> 928 Just applied for a short Summer school in Zurich, fingers crossed for that trip to Europe in July because there are only 25 positions.



931: If you get the position and you can stomach a 3hr train ride through the Swiss country side to Lausanne area, you should drop by my place.. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## DamageInc

932

I'm currently waiting to hear from UNIL regarding a masters degree application.


----------



## Omega

Zweber12 said:


> 931: If you get the position and you can stomach a 3hr train ride through the Swiss country side to Lausanne area, you should drop by my place.. :doublethumbsup:



933: Being able to make a quick visit to the Zweber and the 'Shigefusa Museum' sounds amazing. 3 hours of train ride well worth it


----------



## Zweber12

934: UNIL is 600 meters from my place.. just let me know!


----------



## valgard

Zweber12 said:


> 931: If you get the position and you can stomach a 3hr train ride through the Swiss country side to Lausanne area, you should drop by my place.. :doublethumbsup:



935 WOW, thx for the offer. I will surely post asking to meet available people if the trip comes to fruition. I will be taking advantage of the plane tickets paid by school and tour a bit around Europe (besides Switzerland I'm almost sure I would be visiting family in Germany and friends in France and Italy) by train/plane so visiting your museum surely will make my list.


----------



## valgard

DamageInc said:


> 932
> 
> I'm currently waiting to hear from UNIL regarding a masters degree application.



936 Masters in what Damage?


----------



## valgard

Omega said:


> 933: Being able to make a quick visit to the Zweber and the 'Shigefusa Museum' sounds amazing. 3 hours of train ride well worth it



937 No kidding! And my supervisor is cool with me taking the bulk of my year's vacations around the school so I can tour. Now I'm going to spend next week staring at my email (for a school confirmation, not a Kato like others lol).


----------



## Marek07

938
Just thought I'd say good morning from the warm climes of Viet Nam. Sure beats a Melbourne winter!


----------



## Nemo

939

Don't rub it in, Marek 

It's 10 C here but feels like it's 6.

Care to send a little tropical warmth our way?


----------



## valgard

Marek07 said:


> 938
> Just thought I'd say good morning from the warm climes of Viet Nam. Sure beats a Melbourne winter!



940 good morning to you Marek, good night to me :wink:.


----------



## Marek07

Nemo said:


> 939
> 
> Don't rub it in, Marek
> 
> It's 10 C here but feels like it's 6.
> 
> Care to send a little tropical warmth our way?


941
Not really rubbing it in. Very nice for a while but I've got Baltic bones. The app says it's 32 but feels like 38°... and the humidity?!? Don't think it's expressed as a percentage - just measured in buckets.


----------



## valgard

Marek07 said:


> ... and the humidity?!? Don't think it's expressed as a percentage - just measured in buckets.



942 :rofl2:


----------



## Nemo

Marek07 said:


> 941
> Not really rubbing it in. Very nice for a while but I've got Baltic bones. The app says it's 32 but feels like 38°... and the humidity?!? Don't think it's expressed as a percentage - just measured in buckets.



Yeah, it can be pretty hard to cope with tropical humidity when you are used to more temperate climes.

Oh, and in case it wasn't clear, I didn't seriously think you were rubbing it in 

943


----------



## DamageInc

DamageInc said:


> 905
> 
> Seriously considering selling my 240 Kato and getting a pair of Fostex TH-900.



944

Fostex TH-900 acquired. What happens now, I do wonder.....


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

945 When you mentioned detachable cables, I had to think of the AKG K-141 and how fixing its wiring due to SOMETHING breaking off exactly due to the stiff construction becomes a sharpening-like routine... so far I had broken mini XLR plug, broken socket shaft, at least ten times redoing the capsule wiring though it's gotten better after lengthening the internal wires which are just too short and tear....


----------



## valgard

DamageInc said:


> 944
> 
> Fostex TH-900 acquired. What happens now, I do wonder.....



946 Next you sell your Kato which probably doesn't even make it to BST lol


----------



## valgard

947 and good morning everyone


----------



## DamageInc

valgard said:


> 946 Next you sell your Kato which probably doesn't even make it to BST lol



948

Haven't gotten a single PM.


----------



## valgard

DamageInc said:


> 948
> 
> Haven't gotten a single PM.



949  that's odd considering how the hunt goes around here and how fast they vanish from BST


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

950 I can recommend the current crowbar tour to anyone into really heavy music. Great live musicians.


----------



## TheLimpWhisk

DamageInc said:


> 948
> 
> Haven't gotten a single PM.



951 
Not even one? Everyone must be sleeping.


----------



## DaveInMesa

Marek07 said:


> 938
> Just thought I'd say good morning from the warm climes of Viet Nam. Sure beats a Melbourne winter!



952 - Whereabouts? Saigon?


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheLimpWhisk said:


> 951
> Not even one? Everyone must be sleeping.



953 - It's a major holiday weekend in the US. Many people will be traveling or busy with barbecues and/or visiting cemeteries.


----------



## Marek07

DaveInMesa said:


> 952 - Whereabouts? Saigon?



954
In District 3, off a street called Bui Thi Xuan (without diacritics).


----------



## Marek07

955
Correction - yes, I'm in Saigon (aka HCMC). I'm told I'm in Tân Bình district.
I really can't cope with the language. Hell, I have trouble with English at my age!


----------



## valgard

Marek07 said:


> 955
> Correction - yes, I'm in Saigon (aka HCMC). I'm told I'm in Tân Bình district.
> I really can't cope with the language. Hell, I have trouble with English at my age!



956 Good morning everyone. Enjoy your vacations Marek, I made Pho Ga yesterday after seeing your comments about Vietnam lol :hungry:.


----------



## Marek07

957
Thanks Carlos. 

Ahhh... The tastes and smells of Viet Nam. Almost makes the weather bearable.


----------



## DaveInMesa

Marek07 said:


> 955
> Correction - yes, I'm in Saigon (aka HCMC). I'm told I'm in Tân Bình district.
> I really can't cope with the language. Hell, I have trouble with English at my age!



958 - Ok, so up toward the airport. I've spent more time in Districts 1 and 4, but 3 is okay, too. I can't deal with the language, either. I can't even _hear_ some of the inflections that are critical, let alone pronounce them. Luckily, they're nice people and a lot of them speak English (although that diminishes with distance from the center of town).


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

959 DaveInMesa not "barbecueing in the cemetary", I hope?


----------



## Marek07

960


DaveInMesa said:


> 958 - Ok, so up toward the airport. I've spent more time in Districts 1 and 4, but 3 is okay, too. I can't deal with the language, either. I can't even _hear_ some of the inflections that are critical, let alone pronounce them. Luckily, they're nice people and a lot of them speak English (although that diminishes with distance from the center of town).


Yep - only 10 min out from the airport though I've stayed further out in the past. Fortunately, I'm travelling with my VN speaking wife so it's pretty easy for me. 

Hopeless at all tonal languages - took me months to pronounce my wife's name correctly - and it's just one syllable!


----------



## TheCaptain

961 - good morning everyone. Ugg - family coming in from out of town tomorrow for daughter's graduation and I have had almost no down time with getting ready and all.

However vacation sounds awesome! Hope to make to VN someday.


----------



## valgard

962 Good morning all.


----------



## DaveInMesa

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 959 DaveInMesa not "barbecueing in the cemetary", I hope?


963 - Hopefully not, but nothing wrong with paying one's respects in the morning and then firing up the grill later in the day. Although people have attempted to roast hotdogs over the Eternal Flame.


----------



## DaveInMesa

Marek07 said:


> Hopeless at all tonal languages - took me months to pronounce my wife's name correctly - and it's just one syllable!


964 - Same here. My wife's name is Tham. Her uncle's name is also Tham, but it's a completely different word, of course, with a different meaning that is readily apparent to any fluent Vietnamese speaker, simply based on the pronunciation. And absolutely identical to my untrained ears. :laugh:


----------



## Badgertooth

965 - predict a dramatic exist


----------



## valgard

966 Otto I think the odds are with your prediction :bat:. Looks delicious though.


----------



## Marek07

DaveInMesa said:


> 964 - Same here. My wife's name is Tham. Her uncle's name is also Tham, but it's a completely different word, of course, with a different meaning that is readily apparent to any fluent Vietnamese speaker, simply based on the pronunciation. And absolutely identical to my untrained ears. :laugh:


967
I feel your pain... and my own aural limitations. My wife just spent considerable time trying to get me to hear and say the difference between Th&#7855;m and Thâm. I seem to get it, then 5 minutes later I'm back to square one.
Aarrgh!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

968 @965 hint: for kung bao, slit the chilies instead of cutting them in segments for even better presentation.


----------



## Badgertooth

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 968 @965 hint: for kung bao, slit the chilies instead of cutting them in segments for even better presentation.



969 I'm not so sure the chef at Yong's BBQ is going to let me do that.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

970 Safety concerns about leaving the inedible green part on the chilies?


----------



## wind88

971

I just got myself a CCK 1303 over the weekend and it's freaking awesome. The blade thinness and scooping power are unreal :doublethumbsup:


----------



## valgard

wind88 said:


> 971
> 
> I just got myself a CCK 1303 over the weekend and it's freaking awesome. The blade thinness and scooping power are unreal :doublethumbsup:


972
nice! where did you buy it? Chefsmall?
And good morning everyone


----------



## wind88

973

I visited the CCK store at Pacific Mall in Markham. Covenient and better pricing than what I can find onlie.


----------



## DaveInMesa

Marek07 said:


> 967
> I feel your pain... and my own aural limitations. My wife just spent considerable time trying to get me to hear and say the difference between Th&#7855;m and Thâm. I seem to get it, then 5 minutes later I'm back to square one.
> Aarrgh!



974 - yup. Been there, done that, so often I should buy a season pass. :groucho:


----------



## valgard

975 Good for you! Haven't seen anything around me.


----------



## DaveInMesa

976


----------



## valgard

977 Yasssss! got a position for the Summer school in Zurich from July 12-14! Europe here I go, now to get all the paperwork ready in a hurry. Zweber, I'm taking you up on that offer :O. Will hit you with a PM once I have more things clear.


----------



## valgard

978 Spent the day on the road today but it was gorgeous. Arrived at Kelowna and already went for a wine tasting at one of the local wineries, it was nice. The view from the AirBnB place we are staying at is stunning and it is walking distance from the lake and various wineries, amazing value.


----------



## valgard

979 Good morning everyone


----------



## TheCaptain

980 - Good afternoon Valgard, and major congratulations on the Zurich position! Please do share your amazing adventures here with us.

Everyone - I'm in a mood to spend some money. Have a handle coming from Anton any day now and think an Ikeda dammy Nakiri would work well with it. Any other suggestions?

I need more Ikeda knives in my life. I also need to do a major stone and knife session and I have several I haven't yet been able to put through the paces.


----------



## valgard

981 Thx Captain! I don't think I will do a lot of knife related touring as time will be tight but I may squeeze a couple of stops. My IG may become spammy with too many pics though :angel2:


----------



## TheCaptain

982 I look forward to it!


----------



## Zweber12

valgard said:


> 977 Yasssss! got a position for the Summer school in Zurich from July 12-14! Europe here I go, now to get all the paperwork ready in a hurry. Zweber, I'm taking you up on that offer :O. Will hit you with a PM once I have more things clear.



983: replied to your PM and planning when you come over to visit!


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 982 I look forward to it!



984 Mee too . You should really start travelling, you will never regret it.


----------



## valgard

Zweber12 said:


> 983: replied to your PM and planning when you come over to visit!



984 Thx, replied too. Plan sounds great :doublethumbsup:.


----------



## valgard

Zweber12 said:


> 983: replied to your PM and planning when you come over to visit!



985 Thx, replied too. Plan sounds great :doublethumbsup:.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

#987 http://www.thekitchn.com/scientists-discover-a-sixth-sense-capable-of-tasting-water-246580 - it's always been in front of our mouths so to speak ...


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> Everyone - I'm in a mood to spend some money. Have a handle coming from Anton any day now and think an Ikeda dammy Nakiri would work well with it. Any other suggestions?
> 
> I need more Ikeda knives in my life. I also need to do a major stone and knife session and I have several I haven't yet been able to put through the paces.


988 - I have no opinions on Ikeda knives or Nakiris, but I'd be happy to help you spend some money


----------



## DaveInMesa

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> #987 http://www.thekitchn.com/scientists-discover-a-sixth-sense-capable-of-tasting-water-246580 - it's always been in front of our mouths so to speak ...



989 - another example of pointless, but interesting, science.


----------



## Nemo

990

No such thing as pointless science. Just scinece that we haven't found the point of yet.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

991 we were all aware of having that sense, but never considered it a taste, probably considered it just an aspect of texture. And if anything else (natural ingredient I hope) is found to excite these sensors too - that is something of very practical use to chefs and enthusiast cooks.


----------



## TheCaptain

992 - Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## valgard

993 good afternoon all. I'm filming a promotional video for the Faculty of Graduate Studies of my university tomorrow, never been on camera for more that two minutes before and it will be a full day of filming. I would be lying if I said I'm not a bit nervous.


----------



## TheCaptain

994- Val - just consider it one long instagram snap. You'll do fine!


----------



## DaveInMesa

Nemo said:


> 990
> 
> No such thing as pointless science. Just scinece that we haven't found the point of yet.



995 - Well, you say that but, while I love science, I've seen too many instances of bad science to agree with that theory. For instance, there was the nitwit who, back when Tempero Mandibular Jaw disorder was a hot topic, decided to study it using Box Turtles as subjects. Of course, it was well known that Box Turtles do not suffer from TMJ, and aren't even susceptible to having it induced in them due to their anatomy being too dissimilar. But, he somehow convinced some other nitwit in our government to provide funding for this completely pointless and, as it turned out, brutally cruel study. 

There have been many other examples, but that one has stuck with me over the years due to its extremes of both stupidity and cruelty. And I happen to like turtles.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 994- Val - just consider it one long instagram snap. You'll do fine!



996 Thx, what makes it a bit hard for me is that there is a script of sorts. I'm used to public speaking but I always "let it flow", the script thing stiffens me a bit.


----------



## DaveInMesa

valgard said:


> 996 Thx, what makes it a bit hard for me is that there is a script of sorts. I'm used to public speaking but I always "let it flow", the script thing stiffens me a bit.



997 - Don't worry. At worst, you'll only _wish_ you could die from stage fright. No one ever has.


----------



## Badgertooth

DaveInMesa said:


> 997 - Don't worry. At worst, you'll only _wish_ you could die from stage fright. No one ever has.



998 brutal


----------



## Badgertooth

999 
I got 999 problems but Honyaki ain't one. 

Someone take the 1k honours it feels momentous


----------



## foody518

1000

Drowning in code
Feelsgood?


----------



## TheCaptain

1001 - O COMON Guys, for real? I don't get 999 or 1000?


Grrrr!!!


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 1001 - O COMON Guys, for real? I don't get 999 or 1000?
> 
> 
> Grrrr!!!



1002 LOL Captain.


----------



## Zweber12

1003: TheCaptain, next chance is at 10000.


----------



## TheCaptain

1004: (goes and bangs head against the wall - note to admins - we need such an emotiocon!)


----------



## foody518

1005
nah, there'll be a chance to party like it's 1999, don't have to go all the way to 10000 XD


----------



## Nemo

DaveInMesa said:


> 995 - Well, you say that but, while I love science, I've seen too many instances of bad science to agree with that theory. For instance, there was the nitwit who, back when Tempero Mandibular Jaw disorder was a hot topic, decided to study it using Box Turtles as subjects. Of course, it was well known that Box Turtles do not suffer from TMJ, and aren't even susceptible to having it induced in them due to their anatomy being too dissimilar. But, he somehow convinced some other nitwit in our government to provide funding for this completely pointless and, as it turned out, brutally cruel study.
> 
> There have been many other examples, but that one has stuck with me over the years due to its extremes of both stupidity and cruelty. And I happen to like turtles.



1006

I see your point and it's made me think.

Although I hadn't formally considered the definition, I guess I was thinking of "science" as a genuinely inquisitive yet informed and quest for knowledge or understanding. What you are describing sounds almost like a process in which one accumulates funding and/ or kudos regardless of the benefit to knowledge or understanding. Thinking more about it, I have seen a lot of this type of science and I agree that it doesn't often benefit our collective knowledge or understanding, so is pointless.

Even worse is bad science, where one sets out to "prove" a particular view or agenda rather than genuinely find out whether or not it is true. This type of science actively muddies the waters and thus reduces our overall knowledge and understanding. There is unfortunately lots of bad science, often commissioned by powerful vested interests.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 1004: (goes and bangs head against the wall - note to admins - we need such an emotiocon!)


1007 
@Captain, isn't this one good enough?
:doublebanghead:

doublebanghead
is how you write it, just not the easiest one to find but it's there among the extra emoticons


----------



## TheCaptain

1008 - Val thanks for that. I do a lot of my forum time on my phone so the emotiocons are a bit wonky. I have to memorize the name so I'll try to mentally commit that!

BTW Good morning all and happy Friday!


----------



## valgard

1009 your welcome Captain, and good afternoon everyone. Still filming, not too bad though. I had to switch from my nice shirt to a T-shirt because the shirt and mic didn't want to get along .


----------



## DaveInMesa

foody518 said:


> 1000
> 
> Drowning in code
> Feelsgood?


1010 - what language?


----------



## TheCaptain

valgard said:


> 1009 your welcome Captain, and good afternoon everyone. Still filming, not too bad though. I had to switch from my nice shirt to a T-shirt because the shirt and mic didn't want to get along .



1011: and now I have a mental image of a floating button down boxing with a microphone...


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 1010: and now I have a mental image of a floating button down boxing with a microphone...



1012 LOL, the shirt was scratching the mic and producing noise... Your mental images are AWESOME.
And we should be back on track with numbers :wink:


----------



## TheCaptain

1013: Of track with numbers? I know not of what you speak


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 1013: Of track with numbers? I know not of what you speak :angelrollseyes:



1014 Quick like the wind


----------



## TheCaptain

1015: *Snort* now you've caught me in two edits!


----------



## DaveInMesa

Nemo said:


> 1006
> 
> I see your point and it's made me think.


:woot::dance: 



> Although I hadn't formally considered the definition, I guess I was thinking of "science" as a genuinely inquisitive yet informed and quest for knowledge or understanding. What you are describing sounds almost like a process in which one accumulates funding and/ or kudos regardless of the benefit to knowledge or understanding. Thinking more about it, I have seen a lot of this type of science and I agree that it doesn't often benefit our collective knowledge or understanding, so is pointless.
> 
> Even worse is bad science, where one sets out to "prove" a particular view or agenda rather than genuinely find out whether or not it is true. This type of science actively muddies the waters and thus reduces our overall knowledge and understanding. There is unfortunately lots of bad science, often commissioned by powerful vested interests.



Exactly. Well said.
1016


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 1015: *Snort* now you've caught me in two edits!



1017 I swear I have nothing against you :angel2:


----------



## foody518

DaveInMesa said:


> 1010 - what language?



1018 a bastardized version of FORTRAN for use in manufacturing processes


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 1004: (goes and bangs head against the wall - note to admins - we need such an emotiocon!)



1019 - we also have :beatinghead: and :bashhead:


----------



## DaveInMesa

foody518 said:


> 1018 a bastardized version of FORTRAN for use in manufacturing processes



1020 - then you have my sincere sympathy. Fortran is bad enough without having to remember what's still 'standard' and what's been bastardized.


----------



## foody518

DaveInMesa said:


> 1020 - then you have my sincere sympathy. Fortran is bad enough without having to remember what's still 'standard' and what's been bastardized.



1021
Haha thanks. I never learned real FORTRAN, just this version I have to use. And the language isn't too bad, the way I have to use it. Just reads like math. Main thing that is frustrating to me right now is I'm losing values due to bit truncation - this system doesn't use floating point math


----------



## DaveInMesa

foody518 said:


> 1021
> Haha thanks. I never learned real FORTRAN, just this version I have to use. And the language isn't too bad, the way I have to use it. Just reads like math. Main thing that is frustrating to me right now is I'm losing values due to bit truncation - this system doesn't use floating point math



1022 - that's interesting, since FORTRAN was designed to work very well with floating point numbers. Someone must have been very worried about rounding errors to have locked it down like that. Bit truncation? When calculating values? Or are you converting from 64bit to something smaller (56bit, 32bit, 24bit...) and back, again?


----------



## TheCaptain

DaveInMesa said:


> 1020 - then you have my sincere sympathy. Fortran is bad enough without having to remember what's still 'standard' and what's been bastardized.



1023: Seriously? Didn't they kill that language a few decades ago??? It was being phased out even when I was in college.

ETA: Sorry guys, I was thinking PASCAL (shudder!!!). Had to learn two languages to get my IT degree, PASCAL and COBOL it was.


----------



## foody518

DaveInMesa said:


> 1022 - that's interesting, since FORTRAN was designed to work very well with floating point numbers. Someone must have been very worried about rounding errors to have locked it down like that. Bit truncation? When calculating values? Or are you converting from 64bit to something smaller (56bit, 32bit, 24bit...) and back, again?



1024
The system is 16 bit. I guess what I mean is that I'm integrating and losing fractional values that won't fit in increments of 1/32767


----------



## Ruso

10000000001

There are 10 types of people in this world, those who understand binary and those who don't


----------



## foody518

10000000010

Haha Ruso XD


----------



## TheCaptain

Ruso said:


> 10000000001
> 
> There are 10 types of people in this world, those who understand binary and those who don't




1027: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badgertooth

1028

Yuck


----------



## Doug

1029

Oh Crap, Iromono foot!

Put some ice on it Otto


----------



## malexthekid

What on earth did you do to yourself Otto?


----------



## Nemo

1029

Looks sore.

Could be a deltoid (lateral colateral) ligament rupture. Probably not distal fibular fracture or we'd be looking at a surgical scar.

Was it an eversion injury (rolled foot outwards)?

Can you walk on it? Did you get an Xray or at least examined by a doc? I'd suggest it's worthwhile given the amount of bruising & swelling.

Hope it's better soon.


----------



## valgard

1032 
Ouch Otto, that looks painful. Take care.


----------



## valgard

1033 and good morning to everyone


----------



## DaveInMesa

foody518 said:


> 1024
> The system is 16 bit. I guess what I mean is that I'm integrating and losing fractional values that won't fit in increments of 1/32767



1034 - That's a nice corner they've painted themselves into.


----------



## Badgertooth

Nemo said:


> 1029
> 
> Looks sore.
> 
> Could be a deltoid (lateral colateral) ligament rupture. Probably not distal fibular fracture or we'd be looking at a surgical scar.
> 
> Was it an eversion injury (rolled foot outwards)?
> 
> Can you walk on it? Did you get an Xray or at least examined by a doc? I'd suggest it's worthwhile given the amount of bruising & swelling.
> 
> Hope it's better soon.



1035

Thanks guys, I think it's a classic case of looks waaaay worse than it is. No problem at all putting weight on it and sort of forgot about it till my wife pointed it out. But spot on, rolled outwards over the ankle when I stacked it into a flower bed last weekend.


----------



## kevpenbanc

1036

Crap Otto !
Take care mate, didn't you shred a finger recently.


----------



## TheCaptain

1037 yes he did. The man is starting to make me look graceful.

Otto - bruising is usually the bodies' way of telling you to take it easy, even if you don't think it hurts. Take care of yourself!


----------



## panda

1038 

made up that story. he dropped a big a$$ jnat and tried to catch it with his foot like a soccer ball, hence the bruise.


----------



## Badgertooth

1039 busted! Haha

Where are people going on their vacations this year? We're off to Rarotonga in September. It's a special place.


----------



## Zweber12

Badgertooth said:


> 1039 busted! Haha
> Where are people going on their vacations this year? We're off to Rarotonga in September. It's a special place.



Wow, that looks like a nice place to go.. Cook Islands.. As of now, my holiday will be like this:


----------



## malexthekid

Badgertooth said:


> 1039 busted! Haha
> 
> Where are people going on their vacations this year? We're off to Rarotonga in September. It's a special place.



1041. Nothing to exotic with the new little one. But probably Rutherglen for a few days with the brother and his wife. And then a extra long weekend in the Hunter Valley.


----------



## TheLimpWhisk

1042. Off to Sri Lanka for the month in July, ready for the beaches and food!


----------



## foody518

Badgertooth said:


> 1039 busted! Haha
> 
> Where are people going on their vacations this year? We're off to Rarotonga in September. It's a special place.



1043
Trying for a Napa/Sonoma trip maybe late September. Haven't booked tickets or anything yet, so tips and suggestions are fully welcome!


----------



## valgard

1044
France, Switzerland and Germany


----------



## zetieum

1045
India (Tamil Nadu)


----------



## TheCaptain

1046 - no big vacation for me this year. May try to get a cabin in the smoky mountains for a long weekend in the fall.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 1046 - smoky mountains



1047 Those should smell good, yum


----------



## valgard

1048 Is the place beautiful Captain, never heard of it before. Curious about it.


----------



## Eitan78

foody518 said:


> 1043
> Trying for a Napa/Sonoma trip maybe late September. Haven't booked tickets or anything yet, so tips and suggestions are fully welcome!



wow, should have been there yesterday instead on NYC


----------



## valgard

Eitan78 said:


> wow, should have been there yesterday instead on NYC



1050 Yeah, Foody's trip sounds up my alley


----------



## TheCaptain

valgard said:


> 1048 Is the place beautiful Captain, never heard of it before. Curious about it.



1051: Val - they're stunning. The reason they are called the smoky mountains is every morning the mountains are covered is a water vapor mist which looks like smoke from the distance. During summer it's shades of blues and greys fading to the dark greens of the forests.

In the fall the trees change color and it's a riot of oranges, yellows and reds. It's more of a touristy area now then when we first went (I used to have family in the area) but if you go far enough out, you can still get away from it all and see a sky blanketed with stars on a clear night.

The crackle of a fire going in the pit, an owl hooting in the distance, and the soft rustle of leaves as a breeze blows through the tree canopy. It's a magical place especially if you like peace and nature. Ignore the touristy stuff, get a cabin as far out as you can, do a major grocery run, and remember what it's like to connect with those around you as you shut off all the electronic distractions of the world.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 1051: Val - they're stunning. The reason they are called the smoky mountains is every morning the mountains are covered is a water vapor mist which looks like smoke from the distance. During summer it's shades of blues and greys fading to the dark greens of the forests.
> 
> In the fall the trees change color and it's a riot of oranges, yellows and reds. It's more of a touristy area now then when we first went (I used to have family in the area) but if you go far enough out, you can still get away from it all and see a sky blanketed with stars on a clear night.
> 
> The crackle of a fire going in the pit, an owl hooting in the distance, and the soft rustle of leaves as a breeze blows through the tree canopy. It's a magical place especially if you like peace and nature. Ignore the touristy stuff, get a cabin as far out as you can, do a major grocery run, and remember what it's like to connect with those around you as you shut off all the electronic distractions of the world.


1052 Sounds like a great get away place


----------



## TheCaptain

valgard said:


> 1052 Sounds like a great get away place



1053 - It is. Good afternoon everyone!!!


----------



## DaveInMesa

valgard said:


> 1048 Is the place beautiful Captain, never heard of it before. Curious about it.



1054 - the Smokies are one of the most beautiful places in the US. It's a large swath of forested mountains in the Eastern part of the country that has largely been unspoiled by man. https://www.nps.gov/grsm/index.htm

And, yes, I see now that The Captain beat me to it.


----------



## valgard

1055 The visa application process to the Schengen area is absolutely painful, sooo much paperwork.


----------



## Badgertooth

valgard said:


> 1055 The visa application process to the Schengen area is absolutely painful, sooo much paperwork.



1056 word, I avoided it on account of British ancestry but South African friends were really hamstrung by it not administratively and financially


----------



## tgfencer

valgard said:


> 1055 The visa application process to the Schengen area is absolutely painful, sooo much paperwork.



1057

Definitely one of the things I don't miss about living overseas. Not to open an unrelated can of worms, but I often think people who complain about immigrants often don't realize how limiting restrictions sometimes and how terrible the process can be.


----------



## TheCaptain

1058 good morning all.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1059 @tgfencer often those who complain are those that would themselves be too lazy or lacking in balls to go through such a process ... and nobody wants competition that already proved itself more tenacious


----------



## DaveInMesa

1060 - try getting a fiance visa to bring a native of a Communist country into the US, if you want paperwork.


----------



## StonedEdge

1061- Try purchasing a semi auto&#8203; hunting rifle very loosely based off an AR15 platform in Canada if you want to see a mountain of paperwork &#128514; ....all kidding aside I feel your pain, my gf is a Bolivian national and her student visa is about to expire so I'm living through the mountain of paperwork on the daily atm


----------



## Nemo

StonedEdge said:


> 1061- Try purchasing a semi auto&#8203; hunting rifle very loosely based off an AR15 platform in Canada if you want to see a mountain of paperwork &#128514; ....all kidding aside I feel your pain, my gf is a Bolivian national and her student visa is about to expire so I'm living through the mountain of paperwork on the daily atm



1062

Can't even get one here. Bolt action only, and still a bit of a process to get a licence. Need to specify why you need one (hunting, vermin control, animal/ stock welfare, target shooting, etc).


----------



## valgard

DaveInMesa said:


> 1060 - try getting a fiance visa to bring a native of a Communist country into the US, if you want paperwork.



1063 I am a native of a communist country LOL I know how painful it's. Lot's of friends wait for 6 month for a response for a conference travel visa and get it denied in the end (living in Canada already).


----------



## valgard

1064 Todd, StonedEdge, thx for the sympathy. Haven't had much time to be around the past few days, the grind continues.


----------



## TheCaptain

1065 - Good morning everyone!


----------



## StonedEdge

Nemo said:


> 1062
> 
> Can't even get one here. Bolt action only, and still a bit of a process to get a licence. Need to specify why you need one (hunting, vermin control, animal/ stock welfare, target shooting, etc).



1066- Wow I should quit complaining then! I thought we had it rough in Canada. I'm assuming handguns/pistols are outright banned in Australia? I'm sure the purists of the bunch don't mind being restricted to bolt guns tho lol...wonder if "collecting" is a legitimate specific need under your laws?

Edit: good morning Captain


----------



## foody518

1067 morning all


----------



## valgard

1068 morning all


----------



## malexthekid

StonedEdge said:


> 1066- Wow I should quit complaining then! I thought we had it rough in Canada. I'm assuming handguns/pistols are outright banned in Australia? I'm sure the purists of the bunch don't mind being restricted to bolt guns tho lol...wonder if "collecting" is a legitimate specific need under your laws?
> 
> Edit: good morning Captain



Collecting is definitely not on the list.

And as far as I am aware the only pistols allowed are competition pistols and typically they have to be locked and stored at gun ranges. And I take it they are even harder to obtain a licence for.


----------



## Nemo

malexthekid said:


> Collecting is definitely not on the list.
> 
> And as far as I am aware the only pistols allowed are competition pistols and typically they have to be locked and stored at gun ranges. And I take it they are even harder to obtain a licence for.



1070

My uderstandig as well.

Obviously police are equipped with handguns, but they don't actually have licenses for them.

Security guards can get a license but I think that competition is the only other reason.

Most states also have pretty strict knife laws. No license required but for example in NSW, it is illegal to carry certain types of blade (ones designed for concealed attack) and you need a legitimate reason to carry other knives. So a chef could have a chef knife if going to work but EDCs are out unless you are, say, camping. Pocket knives are often carried but could theoretically be illegal. Hunting knives are out unless you are hunting. I don't think these laws are often enforced except for obviously offensive knives or offensive behaviour involving knives.


----------



## TheCaptain

1071 - good morning everyone.


----------



## valgard

1072 Morning Captain, Morning all


----------



## TheCaptain

1073 - Ugg. Good thing DH loves me. I have 5 knives in the pipeline, only three of which I technically got "yes dear"'s for. Yea, kinda blew my knife budget for this month and next month, and then some.


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 1073 - Ugg. Good thing DH loves me. I have 5 knives in the pipeline, only three of which I technically got "yes dear"'s for. Yea, kinda blew my knife budget for this month and next month, and then some.



1074 I thought u didn't have a budget anymore :rofl2:


----------



## TheCaptain

1075 - *Snort*


----------



## cheflivengood

TheCaptain said:


> 1075 - *Snort*



1076 my knife budget is blown till my birthday (july) 2018....for now


----------



## TheCaptain

cheflivengood said:


> 1076 my knife budget is blown till my birthday (july) 2018....for now



1077 - not even vintage for refurb?


----------



## cheflivengood

TheCaptain said:


> 1077 - not even vintage for refurb?



haha I think thats my last refurb for a while. I won't pay ebay prices for rusty, loose handled forgies. If someone were to take a road trip and find a bunch for ultra cheapos I would potentially buy some, I bet you could get a bucket of forgies for 20 in a small town junk store.


----------



## DaveInMesa

Nemo said:


> Most states also have pretty strict knife laws. No license required but for example in NSW, it is illegal to carry certain types of blade (ones designed for concealed attack) and you need a legitimate reason to carry other knives. So a chef could have a chef knife if going to work but EDCs are out unless you are, say, camping. Pocket knives are often carried but could theoretically be illegal. Hunting knives are out unless you are hunting. I don't think these laws are often enforced except for obviously offensive knives or offensive behaviour involving knives.


1079 - Crocodile Dundee must be spinning in his celluloid grave. :knife:


----------



## Nemo

Nah, he's still alive 

I think that hunting is a legit reason. Having said that, hunting crocodiles is now illegal


----------



## malexthekid

Nemo said:


> Nah, he's still alive
> 
> I think that hunting is a legit reason. Having said that, hunting crocodiles is now illegal



1081. Just hiding away and paying his tax bills :sly:

And yeah. I think technically you can be charged for concealed carrying by having a pocket knife in your glovebox.


----------



## foody518

1082 @thecaptain haha I Iove it XD
Might finally start selling off a few things myself to fund impulse buys and other things that have caught my eye...


----------



## foody518

malexthekid said:


> And yeah. I think technically you can be charged for concealed carrying by having a pocket knife in your glovebox.



1083 eh?????? O.O


----------



## Nemo

malexthekid said:


> 1081. I think technically you can be charged for concealed carrying by having a pocket knife in your glovebox.



1084.

Tends not to happen unless you're exhibiting antisocial behaviour though.


----------



## valgard

1085 morning all


----------



## TheCaptain

1086 morning everyone!


----------



## Badgertooth

1087 morning, how many have Father's Day falling today and what does it entail? Is it a phone call home? is it your kids making something cruddy out of ceramics? Ours is in September in NZ but it is Father's Day in South Africa, so I gave my old man a call and had a yarn about the weekend's rugby (we dicked the French), and talked about what we've cooked. He made a "potjie" which is a stew made in a heavy witch's cauldron over a few low embers. More recently lamb is finding its way into potjies but there was no shame for me growing up eating mutton, it's gamey and delicious.


----------



## Badgertooth

1088 doing it right


----------



## Nemo

1089.

Father's day here is in September I think.


----------



## valgard

1090 Morning all, I'm calling home today and taking my father in law out.


----------



## TheCaptain

1091 - Afternoon. It's father's day here. Unfortunately my Dad lives over 400 miles (that's over 650km for you metric people :biggrin away so a phone call and card it is. My sister lives close by him, so she's taking him out for his favorite meal - Bob Evans breakfast for dinner. Don't judge.

My husband is in San Antonio for a big American Coaster Enthusiasts event. Like HUGE. A few of our friends also went. 

Why am I not with them you wonder? I am not infected with the coaster virus and the thought of spending over 7 days sitting on a bench in the blazing TX sun holding everyone else's stuff is not my idea of a good time. That and an 18yo kitty who has lost too much weight and doesn't eat well for strangers, so yea - first time we've done a vacation apart. 

They're gone for 12 days total. Hence the knife binge, the house pays for their vacation and momma gets a few new sharp shiny things.

So yea, you will be seeing me more online at night for the next week...


----------



## Marek07

Nemo said:


> 1089.
> 
> Father's day here is in September I think.


1092
Yep. 1st Sunday... on the 3rd this year


----------



## malexthekid

TheCaptain said:


> 1091 - Afternoon. It's father's day here. Unfortunately my Dad lives over 400 miles (that's over 650km for you metric people :biggrin away so a phone call and card it is. My sister lives close by him, so she's taking him out for his favorite meal - Bob Evans breakfast for dinner. Don't judge.
> 
> My husband is in San Antonio for a big American Coaster Enthusiasts event. Like HUGE. A few of our friends also went.
> 
> Why am I not with them you wonder? I am not infected with the coaster virus and the thought of spending over 7 days sitting on a bench in the blazing TX sun holding everyone else's stuff is not my idea of a good time. That and an 18yo kitty who has lost too much weight and doesn't eat well for strangers, so yea - first time we've done a vacation apart.
> 
> They're gone for 12 days total. Hence the knife binge, the house pays for their vacation and momma gets a few new sharp shiny things.
> 
> So yea, you will be seeing me more online at night for the next week...



Sounds like a sweet deal to me. My wife loves thrill rides, and one I could use to my advantage, if only Aus had some coaster parks hahaha


----------



## TheCaptain

1094 - malex - Seriously? Aus doesn't have coaster parks?

Wait, aren't you land of the giant spiders and other crazy wildlife? Sounds like there's plenty thrilling stuff there already!!!


----------



## Nemo

TheCaptain said:


> 1094 - malex - Seriously? Aus doesn't have coaster parks?
> 
> Wait, aren't you land of the giant spiders and other crazy wildlife? Sounds like there's plenty thrilling stuff there already!!!



1095.

I worry more about the snakes than the spiders 

Got a few Brown Snakes around here. One got a bit aggro last year. &#128562;

BTW, what is a coater park?


----------



## TheCaptain

1096 - A coaster park is where folks who lack common sense go to have the **** scared out of them by riding mechanical rides that go too high, drop down a steep hill too fast, and if you're really lucky...actually throw in a few upside down loops. 

You get extra insanity points if you are able to keep your arms in the air while this is going on instead of holding on to the "Oh Sh!T" bar for dear life. Super bonus points are awarded if you giggle like an insane clown instead of scream your a$$ off like most sane people would.

People pay big bucks to stand in line for over an hour for a ride that maybe lasts...3 minutes? That's why these events are such a big deal. The park shuts down early. Kicks out all the "normal" people, and lets the American Coaster Enthusiasts ("Acers") have what's call "Exclusive Ride Time" ("ERT"). With the park empty of all but the most senseless fools the wait times drop to nothing and these geeks run back to get on again, only in a different seat to see which seat gives the most "air time".

Personally I can't understand such obsession. Trying different seats (steels) to see which gives the best airtime (feedback). Then getting online and comparing notes and encouraging others in your obsession.

Nope, don't get it at all.


----------



## Nemo

1097.

Ahhh... I get it: A roller coaster park.


----------



## TheCaptain

1098 - Good afternoon everyone. Being a slacker and taking a vacation day.

So, went to thaw some broccoli for dinner (prechopped) and noticed a stupid amount of ice in with product. I thawed the product and weighed it on a tared scale - 13.1 ounces (so almost three ounces of water).

So almost 20% of the product was water. I've worked manufacturing before and that level of tolerance would not be acceptable. So I called to complain. 20 minutes of my life gone later and they still don't have the case fully logged.

I'm pretty bullheaded when it comes to stuff. They obviously don't care about losing one customer when they can get away with short changing thousands. Still, never buying it again.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1099 @TheCaptain ice of the kind that suggest previous thawing? And I guess if you had thawed it in the case, you would have ended up with a fully logged case


----------



## TheCaptain

1100 - Life - oh no you didn't! Yes, yes you did.

Nope the product was not freezer burned, more like the little bits of crushed ice you see seafood packed down with.  

Anyhow, change of plans. I'm making a baked egg frittata type thing with the broccolli, mushrooms, onions, butter beans and italian seasoning with some olive oil and butter just cause it was a bit too healthy. That will be breakfast for the rest of the week. It's cooking now and smells pretty amazing.


----------



## Nemo

1101.

@ captain: Do you have any local equivalent of our Department of Consumer Affairs/ Office of Fair Trading (state govt bodies in Aus)?

Otherwise, I guess it's a case of never buying that product again. Or maybe some sort of social media campaign if you are annoyed enough?


----------



## DaveInMesa

Nemo said:


> 1101.
> 
> @ captain: Do you have any local equivalent of our Department of Consumer Affairs/ Office of Fair Trading (state govt bodies in Aus)?
> 
> Otherwise, I guess it's a case of never buying that product again. Or maybe some sort of social media campaign if you are annoyed enough?


1102 We have such agencies, but they wouldn't get involved for such a small dollar amount unless someone could prove that it was systematic and intentional. Otherwise, they'd just write it off as one bad package or one bad batch. And the couple of dollars she might get back would be woefully inadequate compensation for the time and aggravation of dealing with the agency. 

If it's a national brand, and it IS systematic, the independent group Consumer's Union might be able to bring to bear sufficient pressure that the company might cave in and offer coupons for anyone who can prove they've bought the product recently, and possibly promise to "improve". The government might even implement standards for packaging such produce, but they could easily end up being no more than labeling the packages with the maximum allowable water content, like we already have for pork and chicken. 

And I've seen "May contain up to 15% added water by weight" on some of those packages, and people still buy them because it's easier than finding another store that sells a less watery brand.


----------



## TheCaptain

1103 - pretty much what Dave said. (BTW good afternoon all!).

FWIW, there is no "may contain up to X% solution" on the package. Just makes me leery of buying any products from that company.

(Got my Kato Nakiri - can't wait to get it home and try it out!!!)


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 1103 - pretty much what Dave said. (BTW good afternoon all!).
> 
> FWIW, there is no "may contain up to X% solution" on the package. Just makes me leery of buying any products from that company.
> 
> (Got my Kato Nakiri - can't wait to get it home and try it out!!!)



1104 Yep, when I separated that last line from the previous paragraph, it lost its context. The labeling I was referring to is only on meats, as far as I know. Never seen it on produce.


----------



## valgard

1105 Captain i'm very happy for you, you just added a unicorn to the nakiri museum


----------



## valgard

1106 btw, i'm in the middle of a 15h bus ride from Vancouver to Calgary. Gotta love how close everything is here in Canada.


----------



## Marek07

1107
Cze&#347;&#263; z krakowa
Or... G'day from Krakow (aka Cracow)
Land of my birth.
And happy summer/winter solstice to all!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1108 Throw the frozen broccoli into a deep fryer - extra ice and all, claim ignorance, sue them because you could have gotten hurt, and create a media spectacle ..... :whistling:


----------



## TheCaptain

1109 good morning everyone!

Nope, no media spectacle for me. I'm really not into drama.

AND I have to host a work dinner so another late night it is. No playing tonight.


----------



## Nemo

Marek07 said:


> 1107
> Cze&#347;&#263; z krakowa
> Or... G'day from Krakow (aka Cracow)
> Land of my birth.
> And happy summer/winter solstice to all!



1110.

Hope it's warmer in Krakow than it is here.

Having said that, I'm guessing that winter in Krakow would put winter here to shame.


----------



## valgard

1111 morning all


----------



## valgard

1112 still in the bus ugh


----------



## TheCaptain

1113 Valgard - I can't even imagine sitting in one place for that long. Ugg.


----------



## valgard

1114 Captain it sucks big time. And did I mention breakfast?... cold milk jug and 1 week old (at least) doughnuts. yum!


----------



## TheCaptain

1115 Good day everyone! Val - Have you arrived yet? At a minimum gotten some fresh(er) food?


----------



## Marek07

Nemo said:


> 1110.
> Hope it's warmer in Krakow than it is here.
> Having said that, I'm guessing that winter in Krakow would put winter here to shame.


1116
Right on both counts. Enjoying high 20s° to low 30s° now. Wouldn't enjoy it so much at -15° or lower, though some of our Canadian members might think that to be rather mild.


----------



## TheCaptain

1117 We're in the 80's right now. Fairly pleasant actually. Bit too humid for my frizzy hair.


----------



## valgard

1118 Captain, arrived and crashed, wake up and made some oven fried chicken and crashed agin. Just getting my @ss to work now. Lot's to catch up to.


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 1117 We're in the 80's right now. Fairly pleasant actually. Bit too humid for my frizzy hair.



1119 - Marek was talking Celsius, so pretty much the same. Interestingly (if you're enough of a geek), 20 to 30C = 68 to 86F . I like the symmetry of the F temps. Makes it easier to remember the conversion.

We're getting a break from the heat, today. It's only supposed to hit 112F/44.4C, today. We hit a fairly disappointing record high for June 19 of 119F/48.3C. I say disappointing because there is no noticeable difference in comfort between 119F and 120F, but 120 sounds much better. Hitting 'the teens' is commonplace. Hitting 'the 20's' is not.


----------



## Marek07

1120 - I think my bones might start to liquify at 120°F (~49°C). They breed them tough in AZ!


----------



## TheCaptain

Marek07 said:


> 1120 - I think my bones might start to liquify at 120°F (~49°C). They breed them tough in AZ!



1121 +1. Good morning everyone!


----------



## valgard

1122 good morning


----------



## DaveInMesa

Marek07 said:


> 1120 - I think my bones might start to liquify at 120°F (~49°C). They breed them tough in AZ!



1123 - That would probably be preferable. The dryness of the desert heat is a good thing, up to a point. But that point is around 115F. Beyond that, you start to feel like _any_ form of moisture would be welcome. You definitely *do* sweat, but it evaporates the instant it leaves your pores, so you hardly feel it and it doesn't cool you down.

The funny thing about your "breeding them tough" comment is that, out of the 4.5 million people in Metro Phoenix, maybe 0.5 million of us were born here. The rest of us moved here and adapted. Some people can't, but it's no worse than moving some place that gets really cold in Winter. In cold climates, you hibernate in Winter; in hot climates, you aestivate in Summer.


----------



## Marek07

DaveInMesa said:


> 1123 - That would probably be preferable. The dryness of the desert heat is a good thing, up to a point. But that point is around 115F. Beyond that, you start to feel like _any_ form of moisture would be welcome. You definitely *do* sweat, but it evaporates the instant it leaves your pores, so you hardly feel it and it doesn't cool you down.
> 
> The funny thing about your "breeding them tough" comment is that, out of the 4.5 million people in Metro Phoenix, maybe 0.5 million of us were born here. The rest of us moved here and adapted. Some people can't, but it's no worse than moving some place that gets really cold in Winter. In cold climates, you hibernate in Winter; in hot climates, you aestivate in Summer.



1124
Guess I should have gone with alternative imagery - something like bones drying and becoming brittle. Far more apt. I can see how even melting bones might be welcomed for the illusion of moisture. I worked in the Oz desert as a youngster but the temperature rarely reached 45°C (114°F). Found it far more bearable than say, 33°C with high humidity. Mind you, there are hotter spots on our little island.

BTW, thanks for building my vocab - never came across aestivate before.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1125 Thought of the day: Overdoing stuff is important. So is not overdoing the overdoing of the stuff...


----------



## DaveInMesa

Marek07 said:


> 1124
> Guess I should have gone with alternative imagery - something like bones drying and becoming brittle. Far more apt. I can see how even melting bones might be welcomed for the illusion of moisture. I worked in the Oz desert as a youngster but the temperature rarely reached 45°C (114°F). Found it far more bearable than say, 33°C with high humidity. Mind you, there are hotter spots on our little island.
> 
> BTW, thanks for building my vocab - never came across aestivate before.



1126 - I'm also a nature geek, hence the use of 'aestivate'.  

And I'm with you! I'll take a dry 45C over a soggy 33C, any day.


----------



## foody518

1127 grew up in North Texas where it gets a little hotter but is dry. Been in the Gulf Coast area the past 6 years and the humidity still kicks my butt


----------



## mauichef

1128
Really hot here on Maui today.
Think I'll go for a swim.
Aloha!


----------



## Badgertooth

1129
We're a little closer to hole in the ozone layer and it's really humid so a relatively mild 27 (80f) is almost unbearable and you'll catch a nasty burn on account of the UV. And I'm from the hot subtropical interior of South Africa. It's hard to explain, I still don't quite get it.


----------



## TheCaptain

1130 unusually cool here. Lower 70s F. I'm loving it!


----------



## Marek07

1131 - don't get all this weather stuff either. In trying to learn, I saw that the US is getting a total solar eclipse on the 21st July. Happy viewing! I'm jealous,


----------



## kevpenbanc

Badgertooth said:


> 1129
> We're a little closer to hole in the ozone layer and it's really humid so a relatively mild 27 (80f) is almost unbearable and you'll catch a nasty burn on account of the UV. And I'm from the hot subtropical interior of South Africa. It's hard to explain, I still don't quite get it.




1132 - Wonder if that's why the Poms freak out whenever it's anywhere close to 30 !
I'm from there originally and anything over 25 was a heat wave.

Down here 40c is a tad uncomfortable, but I find anything under 25 to be quite cool nowadays.


----------



## oval99

foody518 said:


> 1127 grew up in North Texas where it gets a little hotter but is dry. Been in the Gulf Coast area the past 6 years and the humidity still kicks my butt



1133: Where abouts in North Texas? Near the panhandle? Amarillo? Denton? I moved to the DFW area in 2006 from New England (born/raised there) and left in 2009. It was...an adjustment. To say the least. But I'll be forever grateful to Half Price Books, my one-time employer and source of many fantastic (and fantastically cheap!) books/DVDs/CDs.


----------



## oval99

1134: Reading Adam Carolla's memoir, "Not Taco Bell Material." I've loved the Aceman since high school when I started listening to Loveline. He's a true inspiration: overcame a crappy childhood (and untold amount of crappy jobs) with a self-professed ton of therapy, and ended up turning all those disadvantages to his advantage and ultimately became the guy he wanted to be, on his terms. Plus he's damn funny. Once I see that nappy head and that gummy grin, I'm laughing.

Here he is looking uncomfortable at one of those ridiculous publicity events, the kind of media industry BS that his working-class ass would rail about on Loveline :laugh:


----------



## DaveInMesa

Marek07 said:


> 1131 - don't get all this weather stuff either. In trying to learn, I saw that the US is getting a total solar eclipse on the 21st July. Happy viewing! I'm jealous,



1135 - Yeah, it's supposed to be an exceptional one, being viewable as a total eclipse from Oregon to South Carolina (that's coast-to-coast for those unsure of the geography), depending on the time. Not sure what it will look like from here, if it's even noticeable this far South.


----------



## Badgertooth

DaveInMesa said:


> 1135 - Yeah, it's supposed to be an exceptional one, being viewable as a total eclipse from Oregon to South Carolina (that's coast-to-coast for those unsure of the geography), depending on the time. Not sure what it will look like from here, if it's even noticeable this far South.



1136 speaking of which has anyone seen those YouTube vids of Bonnie Tyler doing cardiac surgery...


----------



## Badgertooth

1137 - it's totally clips of the heeeeeart.


----------



## TheCaptain

1138 - Grooooaaan!


----------



## Marek07

Badgertooth said:


> 1136 speaking of which has anyone seen those YouTube vids of Bonnie Tyler doing cardiac surgery...





Badgertooth said:


> 1137 - it's totally clips of the heeeeeart.


1139
And here I was thinking you would never get worse than your comment on the American knife with, "Let's make America grate again."

Sadly, I was wrong. You managed it. &#128521; Double groan.


----------



## foody518

oval99 said:


> 1133: Where abouts in North Texas? Near the panhandle? Amarillo? Denton? I moved to the DFW area in 2006 from New England (born/raised there) and left in 2009. It was...an adjustment. To say the least. But I'll be forever grateful to Half Price Books, my one-time employer and source of many fantastic (and fantastically cheap!) books/DVDs/CDs.



1140
Suburb north of Dallas.
Haha I don't know what it's like anywhere else. Texas born and raised XD what kind of adjustments?


----------



## TheCaptain

1141 - umm maybe like not having your feet blister when you walk on barefoot on concrete. Apparently that's a thing in TX. Happened to my husband last week in San Antonio...

Never happened in Chicago area.

Had NO idea how damn! hot it got down there.


----------



## foody518

1142

Oh lol. Don't walk outside barefoot in the summer here. Didn't realize that was a thing done elsewhere XD


----------



## valgard

1143 I would do it as a child when going to the beach in Cuba, tried to do the same las summer and apparently my feet are no longer up to it lol. Lost a good layer of skin the next few days.


----------



## Badgertooth

1144 I went to the shops barefoot in the summer without too much side-eye here. In South Africa Afrikaans speaking kids go to school barefoot and play rugby barefoot. When the Afrikaans speaking kids came to our high school from Afrikaans feeder school you could see the palpable disgust at having to adjust to school shoes and the palpable delight later in the day when they were schooling our cotton candy English asses at rugby


----------



## oval99

TheCaptain said:


> 1141 - umm maybe like not having your feet blister when you walk on barefoot on concrete. Apparently that's a thing in TX. Happened to my husband last week in San Antonio...
> 
> Never happened in Chicago area.
> 
> Had NO idea how damn! hot it got down there.



1145: 'Whoo boy. You know those windshield visors you put in your car to keep it cool during the summer? *Mandatory* in Texas. Had a girlfriend in Fort Worth whose car dash cracked because of the unrelenting extreme heat. She learned the hard way.


----------



## foody518

oval99 said:


> 1145: 'Whoo boy. You know those windshield visors you put in your car to keep it cool during the summer? *Mandatory* in Texas. Had a girlfriend in Fort Worth whose car dash cracked because of the unrelenting extreme heat. She learned the hard way.


1146

Oh yes, and there's rear view mirrors that melt off the window


----------



## oval99

foody518 said:


> 1140
> Suburb north of Dallas.
> Haha I don't know what it's like anywhere else. Texas born and raised XD what kind of adjustments?




1147: I'm thinking it's Plano, but I get it if you don't want to give out your location.

So some adjustments/rants/raves/culture shock. I hope you have as much fun reading these as I did reminiscing! 

-When you order a plain burger, it's called "plain and dry."
-Whattaburger. All the time.
-Taco Bueno. Why eat Taco Bell? And why aren't they in New England?
-Taco Cabana. Above-par Tex Mex 24/7 AND they serve beer? OK sure!
-Surprisingly uneven Mexican food. It pains me to say this, but the make-ahead freezer burritos I make from an America's Test Kitchen recipe tastes better than most of the Mexican I had in DFW (although Benito's was great). BUT, the best Tex-Mex I ever had was in Fort Worth. It was at Caro's (RIP) -- never knew what a puffy taco was until I had them there. And the tortillas were homemade the hard way (2-day process -- they let me in the kitchen). I had no idea corn could taste like that. Unbelievable.
-Drive-thru beer "barns." Always struck me as odd considering how religious the state is. Then again, the Pantera boyz were from Fort Worth (RIP Dime!) and probably kept those places in business.
-Learning what Waco stood for -- "What a cook out!"
-There really IS a difference between a Texas accent and a Southern one.
-Tornadoes! Only heard one siren and ignored it and took a nap. Told my coworkers the next day and they looked like they saw a ghost. "You SLEPT through the siren? That means you get to the ground floor and stand in a door frame and hope for the best!" You see, as a New Englander, we're so used to doomsday predictions for Blizzards that as often as not don't come to pass. And if they do, they don't cause widespread devastation.
-Those electronic signs on the highway that said, "Drink. Drive. GO TO JAIL." I had a coworker who said, "those are the only things to do in Texas!":laugh:
-Texas pride. I've never understood this. I mean, no other state comes close to the pride I saw in Texas. Hell, they even require Texas History classes in a lot of public schools. Of all required US history classes, wouldn't New England history be the one that should be required? It all started here, but we don't even teach it here. 
-Blue Bell Ice Cream. I never liked it, but since my dad moved to Fort Worth he swears by it. Always a gallon in his freezer. NOTE: A coworker of mine says his father used to run a grocery and butcher shop. He said on hot days they'd take a half gallon carton of Blue Bell, cut it in half with a cleaver, unmold the hard ice cream, and then stick the cleaver in one of the halves to act as a popsicle stick and just eat the carton halves like a giant Popsicle. GENIUS. 
-Hot girls wearing cowgirl boots. Be still, my heart.
-When the highways ice over, they shut them down. Up here we never shut 'em down. Hell, we take pride driving through a blizzard.
-Thunder! Rain! Swear to god the rainstorms there are the heaviest. I'm talking gallons on your windshield and flash-flooding like you wouldn't believe.
-The enormity of the state. I felt like I had to drive at least 90 minutes to get somewhere cool (cool as in fun, because it's always balls hot in Texas).
-Austin. Amazing. A totally different world from DFW. I wish I'd lived there. The best record stores in the US. I remember this used CD place called Cheap-O CDs which I think has closed. Jesus, I think that place was open till midnight 24/7/365. And Amy's Ice Cream, where I tasted the best vanilla ice cream ever. Why? Mexican vanilla beans, which I didn't even know existed.
-Over-the-top customer service. Swear to god, I felt like every sales clerk and waiter in every store/restaurant was under pressure from their boss to get a "10" rating. I'll never forget the first night I got there and my dad took me to On the Border. The waiter was sticking to us like a bad smell, asking how everything was every few minutes. Finally my dad did something he's never done before: he exclaimed "WE'RE FINE! If we need anything we'll tell ya, OK?"
-The fact that jumbo-sized roaches in your house aren't necessarily a sign of infestation. And they're called "waterbugs." Because they're not roaches. Right.
-Fry's. An epic electronics store that put Best Buy to shame.
-A very strong military/law and order vibe. Ron White said, "In Texas we have death penalty. AND WE USE IT." Yikes.
-REAL Mexicans. I mean ones that weren't mestizo. It was a trip to see them from an anthropological viewpoint. This white guy from The North thought they looked like Aztecs. Not being racist at all. It was just eye-opening.
-Amazing food in the oddest places. Case in point: Tandoor in Arlington. My dad says it's the best Indian he's ever had (and he goes to London regularly). And it's in a shopping plaza. See pic for the amazing food.
-The Czech Stop Bakery in West, Texas (no, not West Texas. That's West COMMA Texas). If you ever doubted someone could pull off a full service bakery in a gas station, you'd be wrong. Way wrong.
-You wouldn't get a Canadian quarter by mistake -- you'd get a Mexican peso.
-The lack of history. I know we're a young country in general, but comparatively speaking Mew England has gobs of history, landmarks and great historical architecture. Didn't realize how much I missed that until I moved to Texas.
-Awesome musical heritage. Robert Johnson. ZZ Top. Stevie Ray. Absu. Hell, Edie Brickell and the New Bohemians. Shall I go on?
-Being able to do my laundry in an outdoor unit in my apartment complex year-round because, well, it's always at least warm.
-Religion. Clubbed over your head. I saw all kinds of Religious billboards, but my favorite was, "if you died today, would you go to heaven tomorrow"? And my dad's doctor's office had bibles in the waiting room!
-Guns. Lots of guns. Open carry is a way of life. One of the doctors in my dad's doctor's office has a big sign on his door saying that if you choose him as your PCP, he'll give you a free NRA membership for a year! Then there's a divey diner in Fort Worth called The West Side Cafe where all the old-school Fort Worthians go. And it literally does have the sign below in the waiting area. 'Nuff said.
-Chicken fried steak at Hoffbrau. Never took that stuff seriously until I had it there. Amazing.
-And last but certainly not least: FOOTBALL. Football is church and church is football in Texas. I once saw a report on the local news of a high school kid who was paralyzed during a football game. The reporter visited him in the hospital. She asked him, "and when you woke up, what did you want to see first?" With no hesitation he said, "my football":dontknow:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

#1148

Why do we put post numbers? Both the app and desktop versions already do this


----------



## Nemo

1149.

It was Guari's idea (on the first post).


----------



## foody518

1150 
@Oval yes I enjoyed the list  Sounds like you got a good deal of the more Texan aspects of Texas too (less prevalent in some of the bigger cities). Incidentally, I've never actually spend time in Fort Worth. My understanding is it's pretty different from Dallas XD

-Whataburger is a religion. Did you enjoy it?
-I love Taco Cabana haha
-Tbh you're probably more likely to get good Tex-Mex in Houston area. For whatever reasons. Though taco restaurants and food trucks seem to be everywhere in Austin too.
-Never been to a drive through beer barn 
-Yes on the accents. Most of my elementary school teachers had either one or the other. Surprised I ended up with pretty standard sounding American English (for the most part)
-Texas pride is huge! Also probably a religion. We're the only American state that was its own country! I probably had to take Texas History twice  Tbf you get a little bit of New England history...the 13 original colonies and all that XD
-Blue Bell is also a religion. People get more upset at the listeria than they do at Blue Bell. Do you mean that the cleaver's handle was the popsicle stick or the cleaver's blade was? 
-Hehehehe did you ever go dancing (Texas two-step)? Boots everywhere
-Oh no, no one knows how to drive when there's a fleck of ice or snow on the roads. No snow tires either. We tend to have lane markers that are actually raised from the ground which I understand impedes your ability to clean snow off the roads too?
-Sadly...it rains way more when you get to the Gulf Coast area than DFW. 
-2nd biggest state following Alaska :O last year we drove 13 hours to Big Bend for a camping trip, still in-state
-Yes. Austin is decidedly very very different than everywhere else in Texas. I like visiting but probably wouldn't dig living there. I miss Amy's (have one in Houston but now have lactose issues).
-Dude it's that southern hospitality I swear. I miss it as soon as I'm traveling or something and I don't have it. 
-No Fry's in the north???
-For a year I lived a mile from the Mahatma Gandhi district in Houston XD but that does surprise me about Arlington
-The Czech Stop in West, Texas might also be a religion. I remember we would deliberately detour there on the way to Austin for some school trips. 
-Yeah...Texas is a fair bit newer than the New England area. There's some older historic settlements that date back to around the 1850s and a few decades before (one example- I was in Fredericksburg, TX the other weekend). Lacking on the architecture relative to NE for sure (For the other perspective, I walked around Columbia's campus once and just thought the buildings looked SOOOO OLD. wasn't used to it).
-Yeah...the Bible Belt is a thing, isn't it...
-And you really got the gun culture if you were in Ft Worth
-Is chicken fried steak less of a thing elsewhere?
-Yep. Football is definitely a religion. Districts blow crazy money on high school football stadiums. Also, slightly tangential to football - homecoming traditions. You wouldn't have gotten this aspect of things if you didn't know someone of school age during your time there, but google 'Texas homecoming mums'. Preceding the homecoming game, there would just be a wall of noise of jingling bells and cowbells between classes.


Thanks again for taking the time to reflect back on your...adjustments XD


----------



## aboynamedsuita

#1151

Happy Canada Day &#127464;&#127462;


----------



## Nemo

1152.

Happy Canada day to all you Canadians.


----------



## valgard

1153 another one for a Happy Cannada day, spent most of the day outside. Will go out for the fireworks later if the weather allows it.


----------



## oval99

Thanks again for taking the time to reflect back on your...adjustments XD[/QUOTE]

1154: OK, I'll try to pepper in a few "Texas-isms" in this post.

Well, _I sure do appreciate_ your thoughtful reply. Someone actually read one of my novel-length posts  Sorry I didn't get back to you _right quick_, but my life has been a bit _jacked up_ for the last coupla days. Anyway, onto your questions:




> Whataburger is a religion. Did you enjoy it?


Yes, I loved Whataburger. It was better than the big three (BK, McDonald's, Wendy's), but not quite as good as a fast-casual (Chili's, Applebee's, etc). For fast food it can't be beat.


> Blue Bell is also a religion. People get more upset at the listeria than they do at Blue Bell. Do you mean that the cleaver's handle was the popsicle stick or the cleaver's blade was?


Ah, Blue Bell (or Blue Ball as I call it...rimshot). About the listeria scare: my dad said that a fellow teacher at his school led his class _in prayer_ for Blue Bell to be returned to shelves! If I hadn't been in Texas, I wouldn't have believed it. And about the popsicle stick: yep, they stuck the blade in there and used the handle as a stick. Then when it softened enough they dumped it into a bowl. Like I said, genius.


> We tend to have lane markers that are actually raised from the ground which I understand impedes your ability to clean snow off the roads too?


Ah, good point. The so-called "botts dots" on the lanes so you can feel when you're changing lanes. Yes, a plow blade would scrape those things up like dot candy. Plus, it really doesn't make sense for a place like Texas to allocate a huge budget to a snow removal battalion when we're talking about what, an inch (if that) of total accumulation a year there?


> 2nd biggest state following Alaska last year we drove 13 hours to Big Bend for a camping trip, still in-state


Yes, I still can't wrap my head around how big that state is. What weirded me out the most was when I'd be driving along for what seemed like miles and there was NOTHING out there. Just flat dirt. And then all of a sudden: wait, what's that on the horizon? Oh my god, it's a _shopping plaza!_ In the middle of nowhere! Like it had been dropped from the heavens or something. NOTE: When my dad brought his Fort-Worth born-and-raised girlfriend up here one year she was shocked at how closely spaced together all the exits were. And how fast it was to drive across Rhode Island.


> Dude it's that southern hospitality I swear. I miss it as soon as I'm traveling or something and I don't have it.


I still think you may like New England. There's a lot of flavorful attitude here. Then again, maybe you won't and are a proud Texan. Like one of my favorite King of the Hill bits:
-Hank walks in on Bobby reading under his bedsheets with a flashlight.
-HANK: "Bobby, are you reading those gentlemen's magazines your father keeps sending you?"
-Bobby: "No dad I swear! It's nothing like that!"
-Hank: "Give it here Bobby." (looks at the magazine): "The New York Times Magazine! Oh, Bobby, how could you!"


> No Fry's in the north


Nope. And no Half Price Books. Man I miss that place. Worked there for a couple years.


> Yeah...Texas is a fair bit newer than the New England area. There's some older historic settlements that date back to around the 1850s and a few decades before (one example- I was in Fredericksburg, TX the other weekend). Lacking on the architecture relative to NE for sure (For the other perspective, I walked around Columbia's campus once and just thought the buildings looked SOOOO OLD. wasn't used to it).


Makes me think of something else I noticed about TX: Since you don't have a ton of historical buildings, you're not as hesitant to demolish a building and put something new there. Here we have this Yankee mentality of saving/preserving everything, which means retrofitting the living s*it out of everything. We have some really frankensteinian buildings with new editions grafted onto older buildings. It doesn't always work. The floors and subfloors get very confusing. One of the buildings where I work is still so weirdly laid out from so many different editions that I still haven't figured out how to get directly to the third floor in one shot after working there for years.


> Is chicken fried steak less of a thing elsewhere?


It's pretty denigrated here. People think of it like cafeteria food. Then again, we don't have any compelling presentations of it up here, so I don't blame them.


> Yep. Football is definitely a religion. Districts blow crazy money on high school football stadiums. Also, slightly tangential to football - homecoming traditions. You wouldn't have gotten this aspect of things if you didn't know someone of school age during your time there, but google 'Texas homecoming mums'. Preceding the homecoming game, there would just be a wall of noise of jingling bells and cowbells between classes.


Jezus. I can't even...

And one thing I forgot: not a lot of Jews in Texas. I'm half Jewish (mom's a NY Jew from Long Island). I grew up with Jewish culture and being among schlubby Jewish friends who could barely kick a soccer ball. My dad loved teaching them because they were smart and like learning. Plus they had great names like "Artemis Niederhoffer" and Even "Jaime Otfonosky" (don't ask). Now he teaches kids with names like "Ace Fender":wink: My dad loves weird names, so he's still happy.

I'll end this with the best gatefold of all time. If you don't know what album this is from, you're not a Texan:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1155 How did people ever manage to get good results out of cheap and nasty ice cream churns before there were cheap and nasty IR thermometers?


----------



## kevpenbanc

1156

Belated happy 150th Canada.


----------



## DaveInMesa

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 1155 How did people ever manage to get good results out of cheap and nasty ice cream churns before there were cheap and nasty IR thermometers?



1157 What makes you think they succeeded?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1158 Well, hard to imagine they did by following generic "x minutes" statements in the manuals - I found (working with nondairy bases, though) that going to the minimum temperature point - but not much over it! - seems to give you the best chance of success.... this can be 5 minutes or 30 depending on base consistency, base starting temperature, ambient temperature....


----------



## DaveInMesa

1159 - How hard can it be, if you can do it by simply rolling a ball around for a few minutes?  Not that I believe anything worth eating has ever come out of one of those things. GOOD ice cream is actually pretty tricky to make. Only the fact that good ice cream is better than almost anything else makes it worth the effort of trying.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1160 - tired of new knives - but hey there's still sharpening, food and culture discussion here, so i guess i'll stay...


----------



## DaveInMesa

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 1160 - tired of new knives



1161 - Wow! I envy you that 'problem'.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1162 @1159 oh, I've had some surprisingly good (beats storebought) results (not always - I also found many ways to screw up) - but then, while going dairy free, I am not even TRYING to go "light" - go for the richest bases possible. Blended cashews do work. Don't bother soaking - boil them!. So do avocado/coconut bases for some varieties. In with the booze. To hell with any suggestions of adding blancmange or starchy veg like bananas!


----------



## DaveInMesa

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 1162 @1159 oh, I've had some surprisingly good (beats storebought) results (not always - I also found many ways to screw up) - but then, while going dairy free, I am not even TRYING to go "light" - go for the richest bases possible. Blended cashews do work. Don't bother soaking - boil them!. So do avocado/coconut bases for some varieties. In with the booze. To hell with any suggestions of adding blancmange or starchy veg like bananas!



1163 - I'm not sure what you'd call those concoctions, but if there's no dairy, it's not ice cream. Doesn't mean they aren't good, but the 'cream' in 'ice cream' has to be cream. 

Anyway, looks like this thread is winding down. No new entries for 2 days?


----------



## Badgertooth

1164 Any salt beef recipes like you'd get at a Jewish deli? I did corned beef but I like the gelatinous, fatty squelch of salt beef


----------



## TheCaptain

1165 good morning everyone!

Never had salt beef...sounds delicious.


----------



## Marek07

1166 - Pardon my ignorance but are we talking about pastrami or something else?


----------



## Badgertooth

Marek07 said:


> 1166 - Pardon my ignorance but are we talking about pastrami or something else?



Almost, they start out as the same thing, a piece of brined brisket. They grow up differently. And my memory of salt beef is cut thick and served hot with very hot mustard on a hot beigl in Brick Lane


----------



## Badgertooth

TheCaptain said:


> 1165 good morning everyone!
> 
> Never had salt beef...sounds delicious.



1168 it really is!! If your travels ever take you to London, head to the top of the famous Brick Lane and have a beigle not a curry. Tooting Bec and South London is where the best curry is at.


----------



## TheCaptain

1169 Good morning everyone!


----------



## DaveInMesa

1170 - Is beigl New Zealandish for bagel?


----------



## Badgertooth

1171 apart from my little error on the last two letters that's how it's spelled at the shop


----------



## Marek07

1172 - Well blow me down! I too thought that Otto had produced a South African or New Zealand variant on the humble bagel. Wikipedia immediately showed me that beigel is actually a variant based on the original Yiddish word.

I was born in the same place as the bagel, Kraków, though a few hundred years later. In fact I've been staying in Kraków for a few weeks now. Bagels are everywhere - little kiosks on nearly every corner of the city. Sadly, bagels with caraway and rock salt - my favourite - are a rare find. The poles also spell them bajgiel or make my life difficult by calling them obwarzanek - difficult to pronounce even for me.

Came across a lovely quote while looking into this (yummy) word, 
"_I cannot condone the knocking down of old ladies in pursuit of a Panzers bagel, but sometimes there isn't any other way._" 
It's from a Guardian article: https://www.theguardian.com/books/2004/jun/13/fiction.foodanddrink if any one is interested.


----------



## valgard

1173 Guys good night, I'm gonna need days of sleep once I go back to Canada.


----------



## TheCaptain

1174 good night valgard


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1175 any sense getting shapton glass in both 1000 and 2000, or will the 2000 alone be fast enough for main sharpening, respectively offer no improvement at all after the 1000 if the next step is a 5000/6000/coticule?


----------



## foody518

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 1175 any sense getting shapton glass in both 1000 and 2000, or will the 2000 alone be fast enough for main sharpening, respectively offer no improvement at all after the 1000 if the next step is a 5000/6000/coticule?



1176 I feel like the answer to a question like that is highly dependent on your knives and the size of the bevels you're sharpening


----------



## Badgertooth

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 1175 any sense getting shapton glass in both 1000 and 2000, or will the 2000 alone be fast enough for main sharpening, respectively offer no improvement at all after the 1000 if the next step is a 5000/6000/coticule?



That's said. I have a 2000 that i got as a bundled set with some other stones and I kinda love it. Cuts ridiculously fast and can step in as your main "reset" button on tired edges where there's no repair work to be done or even edges with microchips. I find it leaves a very precise edge. It murders nice polishes though


----------



## TheCaptain

1178 Good morning everyone! Ugg all physical activity outside this weekend and very little time inside trying out my new knives..


----------



## Nemo

TheCaptain said:


> 1178 Good morning everyone! Ugg all physical activity outside this weekend and very little time inside trying out my new knives..



'Evening skipper.

What sorta physical activity (assuming it's not impolite to ask  )


----------



## TheCaptain

1180 - Saturday was yard work, setting up and waterproofing a tent for a camping trip my daughter is going on later this month.

Sunday we spend 4 hours filling sandbags at the local township. We have major flooding going on here (I'm on high ground, don't worry) and there were calls going out for volunteers on the radio stations. The river is a few feet over flood stage AND we still have runoff from up north coming. It's supposed to crest on Tuesday.

Haven't sandbagged in over 30 years and it's VERY different today. No more shovels and one person holding a bag. They have these huge hoppers and conveyor belts and it's a real assembly line. 15 people per hopper (four chutes/people to fill bags, two people operating potato sack stitchers, 3 each on converoy belt and two slinging the bags into a front loader). 

My kiddo was awesome! She's 14yo but built like a tank/athletic and was giving some of the 30 something dudes a run for the money. The township guys are working stupid hours (16-18 hours days) just trying to keep up with things and even with that they were in good spirits and happy to see so many volunteers (we did have a good turnout).

Rest of the day was running errands and pruning bushes/trees for the chippers who are coming on Monday.

AND I'm feeling it all today (ugg).


----------



## TheCaptain

1181 - Oh, just remembered where the rest of Saturday went. Drove over an hour each way to go to a woodworker's estate sale. That was mostly a bust as the widow had not idea what she had for the most part and was pricing everything at retail. Example - a craftsman pen turner she listed at $300 with some blanks. It's available at the outlet new for $200.

I did get a hammer and a chisel that needs some cleaning up. And a band saw which I'm pretty sure I paid too much for. Next time I'll do my homework better.


----------



## Nemo

1181.

Hope the flooding isn't too bad for your neighborhood.

And I am glad that the nakiri museum doesn't seem to be in danger.

Keep safe.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1181 "She cooked the fish, and hit the bone, I don't care cos I got a chosera 400" ... In which case the 2000 will probably be sufficient?


----------



## DaveInMesa

Marek07 said:


> "_I cannot condone the knocking down of old ladies in pursuit of a Panzers bagel, but sometimes there isn't any other way._"



1181[SUP]4[/SUP] - :rofl2: Wow! That would have to be one heck of a good bagel! Of course, people who grew up without the benefit of a real Jewish bagel bakery within driving distance don't know how much of a difference there is between a GOOD bagel and what most of America thinks is a bagel. And those of us who did grow up near a real Jewish bagel bakery know better than to try to knock over an old lady who is equally intent on getting fresh bagels. Knocking over a Panzer (tank) would be less hazardous.


----------



## DamageInc

1181

BIG MADE IT AGAINST SK

AWWWW YEA BOIIIII


----------



## foody518

DamageInc said:


> 1181
> 
> BIG MADE IT AGAINST SK
> 
> AWWWW YEA BOIIIII



1186
Awesome!

And getting the numbers back on track


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1187 anything that succeeds in knocking over a tank is the biggest hazard in the theatre anyway


----------



## TheCaptain

1188 - Good morning everyone!


----------



## DaveInMesa

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 1187 anything that succeeds in knocking over a tank is the biggest hazard in the theatre anyway


1189 (or 1181[SUP]9[/SUP]) - Good point


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 1188 - Good morning everyone!



1190 - Hi, Cap! Your simulpost threw my numbering off, but I think I fixed it. How's the flooding? We're just heading into our "Monsoon Season", down here.


----------



## Marek07

1191


DaveInMesa said:


> .........
> Knocking over a Panzer (tank) would be less hazardous.


Funny you should say that. The Guardian article actually says of Panzers (the shop not the tank) "to gain entrance to which it helps if you've had military training, the more especially if it's bagels you're after." Seems that these bagels are special. Makes we want to visit... NOW!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1192 since it's "armed to the teeth day" here...

Some japanese cooking-fiction (dorama, manga, anime) has scenes where a hocho is used as a standpoint amplifier in a debate (eg in Shota no sushi, Shota's rival does so at least once. Addicted to curry, similar scenes..) against an unarmed, non violent person.

I hope no real life head chef, in japan or elsewhere, would ever suffer a person doing that to remain on the staff?


----------



## TheCaptain

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 1192 since it's "armed to the teeth day" here...
> 
> Some japanese cooking-fiction (dorama, manga, anime) has scenes where a hocho is used as a standpoint amplifier in a debate (eg in Shota no sushi, Shota's rival does so at least once. Addicted to curry, similar scenes..) against an unarmed, non violent person.
> 
> *I hope no real life head chef, in japan or elsewhere, would ever suffer a person doing that to remain on the staff*?



1193 - You can never tell. I will never forget the time I was watching the Japanese version of Iron Chef and one of the challengers slapped one of his assistants when something didn't go as planned. I was stunned they would televise that, let along the fact that it was so normal in the culture the commentators didn't even discuss it.


----------



## foody518

1194 perspective from the kid of a family that immigrated to the US - the culture around family upbringing here tends to be much more coddling


----------



## tgfencer

1195

Hey Captain, have you been able to bring yourself to try out that damascus Kato nakiri you snagged, or did I miss a post about it somewhere? Curious on your thoughts.


----------



## valgard

1196 I'm coming back to Canada today, a 10h flight later today ugh. I met with @zweber in Switzerland and had a great time with him. Got to play with his amazing shig collection and took lots of pictures [emoji48].


----------



## valgard

1197 tried a couple shigs and have to say they are very nice cutters duh


----------



## DaveInMesa

Marek07 said:


> 1191Funny you should say that. The Guardian article actually says of Panzers (the shop not the tank) "to gain entrance to which it helps if you've had military training, the more especially if it's bagels you're after." Seems that these bagels are special. Makes we want to visit... NOW!


1198 - Yeah, now I'm craving a good bagel, too! Sadly, I'm not sure it's possible to obtain one anywhere West of NYC.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1199 In case someone has experience with that stuff: Is forgotten dosa/uttapam batter that fermented on a few days and smells *perfectly* like emmenthal cheese a health hazard or just what you want for uttapam?


----------



## DaveInMesa

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 1199 In case someone has experience with that stuff: Is forgotten dosa/uttapam batter that fermented on a few days and smells *perfectly* like emmenthal cheese a health hazard or just what you want for uttapam?



1200 - is that food?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1201 @DaveInMesa Dosai, Uttapam, Idli are Indian breads made from fermented rice and lentil batter. Eaten by millions and millions of people on the globe... and very confusing to anyone not from there trying to learn it without killing themselves


----------



## DamageInc

1202

Amplifier died on me. Eyeing the new Schiit Vidar as a replacement.


----------



## JaVa

DamageInc said:


> 1202
> 
> Amplifier died on me. Eyeing the new Schiit Vidar as a replacement.



Isn't that Indian bread too?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Doesn't the name of that amplifier maker sound .... ominous in Danish too?

How'd it die irrepairably - thought you had tube gear, where the only failed things that make a repair uneconomical are the output transformers?


----------



## DamageInc

Doesn't take much to make you guys stop counting.... 1205

The name of the brand is a stroke of brilliant marketing. People don't often forget it and it's fun to say.

The tube amp I had was for my headphones. It was a Schiit Lyr. I had to sell that because it was way too powerful for my ultra sensitive TH-900 headphones. So that went and to replace it I got a very german Lake People HPA RS 02.

But all of that is unrelated to the amp that died. That was a speaker amp, and a solid state one at that. It was around 30 years old, an old heavyweight Nikko driving my powerhungry TDL Reference Standard speakers. So now I need a new speaker amp, and until the Schiit Vidar arrives in stock in the EU, I'm stuck on headphones. But I can live with that.


----------



## DaveInMesa

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 1201 @DaveInMesa Dosai, Uttapam, Idli are Indian breads made from fermented rice and lentil batter. Eaten by millions and millions of people on the globe... and very confusing to anyone not from there trying to learn it without killing themselves


1206
It was a joke. Java got it.

But, if I have to ask if eating something will kill me, it loses the privilege of being called food.


----------



## JaVa

DamageInc said:


> Doesn't take much to make you guys stop counting.... 1205



Nope it doesn't. I'm just a simple chef so a few funny words is all it takes distract me. :dontknow:
1207? :scratchhead:


----------



## TheCaptain

1208 epic failure last night. Tried making mapo tofu and it was barely edible.


----------



## TheCaptain

1209 - in other news while I don't post a lot when work gets busy I do try to keep up with threads in the app. Except for thw past few days when two aholes have been blowing up thw threads to get their post count upm. &#128548;


----------



## Nemo

TheCaptain said:


> 1209 - in other news while I don't post a lot when work gets busy I do try to keep up with threads in the app. Except for thw past few days when two aholes have been blowing up thw threads to get their post count upm. &#128548;



Well said skipper.

1210


----------



## valgard

TheCaptain said:


> 1209 - in other news while I don't post a lot when work gets busy I do try to keep up with threads in the app. Except for thw past few days when two aholes have been blowing up thw threads to get their post count upm. &#128548;



1211 I feel you there, it was annoying.


----------



## valgard

1212 I need to sit down and write a couple long posts. Have a couple knives to review and lots of shig porn from my trip to the holy land of Shigefusa.


----------



## Badgertooth

TheCaptain said:


> 1209 - in other news while I don't post a lot when work gets busy I do try to keep up with threads in the app. Except for thw past few days when two aholes have been blowing up thw threads to get their post count upm. [emoji36]



1213 Carlos, Nemo, Todd and myself made it known it was known. So irritating


----------



## tgfencer

1214 Yes. I understand the desire to reach the number, but disapprove of the method used to get there. Its not hard to do while actually contributing to the forum in a meaningful way.


----------



## TheCaptain

1215 morning everyone! Ah the joys of cooking. Sitting here sipping my morning coffee and nomming on toast with homemade strawberry jam. Going to can a few more batches today.


----------



## tgfencer

TheCaptain said:


> 1215 morning everyone! Ah the joys of cooking. Sitting here sipping my morning coffee and nomming on toast with homemade strawberry jam. Going to can a few more batches today.



Morning, Cap't. Fresh cup of coffee in my hand and no farm animals to feed for once. Its going to be a good day!


----------



## Nemo

tgfencer said:


> 1214 Yes. I understand the desire to reach the number, but disapprove of the method used to get there. Its not hard to do while actually contributing to the forum in a meaningful way.



1216

Exactly. Almost all of those posts contributed nothing to the threads. It reall6 would not have been that hard to make a post which was actually relevent to the thread.


----------



## DaveInMesa

Nemo said:


> 1216
> 
> Exactly. Almost all of those posts contributed nothing to the threads. It reall6 would not have been that hard to make a post which was actually relevent to the thread.


1218 - jeez! I miss a day or two, and that's when the interesting stuff happens. What threads were these peeples blowing up?


----------



## Nemo

DaveInMesa said:


> 1218 - jeez! I miss a day or two, and that's when the interesting stuff happens. What threads were these peeples blowing up?



All of them.

1219


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1220, 1221 @DaveInMesa well, those who discovered the lye pretzel, blue cheese, ... must have been in similar dilemmata.

...

If the post count limit incites gaming the system, maybe it is the wrong way to protect the BST section?

...

@TheCaptain About the Mapo Dofu: What went wrong, whose recipe did you use for orientation if any?


----------



## DaveInMesa

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 1220, 1221 @DaveInMesa well, those who discovered the lye pretzel, blue cheese, ... must have been in similar dilemmata.
> 
> ...
> 
> If the post count limit incites gaming the system, maybe it is the wrong way to protect the BST section?
> 
> ...
> 
> @TheCaptain About the Mapo Dofu: What went wrong, whose recipe did you use for orientation if any?


1221 - Because gaming the system is not good. 

So, that was their motivation? To gain access to BST? I suppose that is a natural consequence.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1222 I think a game-able system isn't good, exactly because it teaches everyone that logical and moral conclusions differ - which is actually not a good lesson, unless you teach it to protect those who designed it 

Taking two numbers after missing one? Hey, don't fault the german, we stop dead at a green light once after running a red light.


----------



## TheCaptain

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 1220, 1221 @DaveInMesa well, those who discovered the lye pretzel, blue cheese, ... must have been in similar dilemmata.
> 
> ...
> 
> If the post count limit incites gaming the system, maybe it is the wrong way to protect the BST section?
> 
> ...
> 
> @TheCaptain About the Mapo Dofu: What went wrong, whose recipe did you use for orientation if any?



1223 This one: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/ma-po-tofu-103565

Only did one substitution and that was to swap out 1T of hot bean paste for 1T of black bean paste. Everything else was done to the letter, including freshly toasting the Sichuan-peppercorns and finely grinding them in my spice grinder. I did not add any salt and used low sodium chicken broth and it was still salty as [email protected]!. Flavor profile was way off as well. I'm really miffed because I fresh ground the pork and everything. What we didn't choke down went in the garbage and I hate to waste food.

Ugg. I'm looking for a recipe with _some_ heat that I can still feel my lips when I'm done. The search continues...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1224 Doubanjang and Black bean paste are so totally not interchangeable ... my base would be 1lb brunoised mushrooms (fry them crisp!), 1-2 blocks pressed and crumbled extrafirm tofu (fry crisp!) 5 brunoised medium reconstituted shiitake, a tsp of actual black beans (douchi. minced. salty as hell!), 1 tbsp doubanjang (salty as hell. optionally substituting SOME of it with sambal oelek - careful, even saltier as heller! - for a different profile - but i find that best used in fish fragrant dishes), some extra gochugaru, and a mix of red and green ground szechuan pepper for the "basic" needs, augmenting with some fried-in-oil and strained (using only the oil) whole/mortared sichuan peppercorns, optionally with some cinnamon cloves and star anise fried alongside; obscene loads of scallion whites and finely minced garlic and ginger. Using the shiitake reconstitution water (wash the bastards before soaking, obviously) and maybe a splash of both dark soy sauce and gukganjang, some chinkiang and some yellow rice vinegar, extra water, and obviously sugar to taste... nothing out of a container saying "broth". VERY little cornstarch slurry - just so you get a little different spoon-wake in a sauce that otherwise still feels thin*. Frying all the fry-able stuff addition-by-addition so you really get some volume reduction - and forcing the oil and some of the other-still contained liquids out adding most of your sugar allowance for the dish (No idea why it works on oil too, but it does. Same with salt - but REALLY no need adding any here!) before adding any thin bulk liquid to the base ("burning" some soy sauce into the tofu works well though - again, mind salt balance!).

*especially if served with rice. No need to make a jam out of it here!

If you want the mala on the subtle side, indeed don't crush the whole peppercorns - use a mix of whole in oil, strained - and pre ground.


...


My curse: Always thinking "it's a simple recipe", wondering why I catch myself at the stove for two hours straight...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1225 You could say that open blenders that you are loading with chunky stuff, spices and water, and "crushed ice" (auto-pulse) push buttons with very little actuation force do not mix. Unfortunately, far from it.


----------



## TheCaptain

1226 life I appreciate the very detailed write up but that's a bit beyond what I believe I can pull off. Plus, I don't fry anything in oil in my house. Long story with a difficult pregnancy and smell association. &#128539;


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1227 Oh, take it outside then...


----------



## TheCaptain

1228 good morning everyone!


----------



## Nemo

1229

Good night


----------



## DaveInMesa

1230 - this looks like a good place to take a nap. :sleeping: No one's been through here in days.


----------



## TheCaptain

1231 wow I have lost track of this thread. Dave - whatever happened with that rosebush of yours?


----------



## Obsidiank

1232 Captain, try my recipe and see what you think http://tumblr.kinglau.co/post/74833799109/ma-po-tofu-if-youre-never-heard-of-this-dish


----------



## TheCaptain

1233 Obsidiank - thanks for the recipe/link. I've got the broad bean paste in my amazon cart, seems that may be where I went wrong last time? Is there a particular brand you would recommend.

Sunday was a cooking fest - made an all day ragu that will be dinner tonight, canned 4 quarts of bread and butter pickles (AMAZING!!! never doing store bought again) canned 4 pints of blackberry jam. Made a big pot of chicken broth from collected cuts/scraps from the freezer that will be dinner on Tuesday and made sloppy joes to go with the grilled corn that was dinner last night. Wed will be salad night and Thursday and Friday are leftover nights.

We have "stuff" going on almost every night this week and I'm trying to avoid falling into the takeout trap. Thus the cooking fest to get ahead of meals for the week.


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 1231 wow I have lost track of this thread. Dave - whatever happened with that rosebush of yours?



1234 - I forget where I left off in the saga, so you may already know some of this. I gave up on the old one, and bought a new plant. I tried amending the soil and putting the new one where the old one had been, but it quickly went from robust to very sickly. So, I moved it to another location, where it has recovered to the point of being moderately healthy. Not sure if it's the heat or the lesser amount of direct sun it receives in the new location, but it's still not as nice as when I bought it. And now I feel bad for throwing the old one out, because it was clearly the soil, not the plant.


----------



## TheCaptain

1235 - Dave - glad to hear the new rose bush is doing better. Sorry it seems like the old one could've been salvaged.

Can't even imaging trying to garden in AZ. If anything, we've gotten far too much rain this year. It's been so cool and overcast I have not yet gotten one rip tomato - and that includes my cherry tomatoes!


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 1235 - Dave - glad to hear the new rose bush is doing better. Sorry it seems like the old one could've been salvaged.
> 
> Can't even imaging trying to garden in AZ. If anything, we've gotten far too much rain this year. It's been so cool and overcast I have not yet gotten one rip tomato - and that includes my cherry tomatoes!



1236 - Yeah, I wish I'd moved the old bush. It had the most beautiful peach/orange/pink flowers before I poisoned it. But, gardening in AZ isn't actually difficult, if A) you don't poison your plants, B) you have enough water, and C) you don't expect much during the Summer. The growing season here is from about September to about June. This used to be one of the biggest citrus growing areas in the country. It's still a major source of cotton. And lots of other things can grow well, here, with our help. 

We've been getting a lot of rain, lately, too. This is our "Monsoon Season", from roughly the beginning of August to mid-September, We get about 70% of our annual rainfall during Monsoon Season. We get another ~20% as "Winter Rains", in January/February, and the rest is scattered showers, essentially. Which is why most things need our help to grow here. But, at the same time, my little patch of grass in the back yard is getting out of control because it's never dry enough to mow it. It's been raining at least every other night, so it never has time to dry out. But, it's green as Ireland, right now, so that's nice.


----------



## TheCaptain

1237 - Dave - we've had a silly amount of rain and cool weather this year. I have so far only gotten one ripe cherry tomato off my plants. Usually by this time of the year I'm doing tomato something 3-4X's a week and giving pounds and pounds away to neighbours.

Even the local farmer's market tomatoes are looking a bit puny.

We actually had mushrooms growing in our lawn, it was so wet.


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 1237 - Dave - we've had a silly amount of rain and cool weather this year. I have so far only gotten one ripe cherry tomato off my plants. Usually by this time of the year I'm doing tomato something 3-4X's a week and giving pounds and pounds away to neighbours.
> 
> Even the local farmer's market tomatoes are looking a bit puny.
> 
> We actually had mushrooms growing in our lawn, it was so wet.


1238 - That must be really frustrating. I had a year like that when I was back in the Boston area. Other years, like you, I was offering tomatoes to anyone who would take them. I don't do veggies, now, but my wife does. She got some nice Roma tomatoes that she grew from seed, along with massive amounts of green onions, and some strange Vietnamese plant that I can't even classify. It produced the weirdest "pods" I've ever seen. The cross-section of the pods looked like an asterisk *. I never did find out how she used them, other than knowing they went into one of the vegetable soups she's always making. Of course, the one Vietnamese soup I like is Pho, which she has never made.


----------



## TheCaptain

1238 - Well sh!t!!!

We have some pretty nice, professionally tuned wind chimes. Not talking cheapo stuff here folks. If you've ever hear of music of the spheres, yea...that.

So we have all five of the sizes tuned to the chinese scale. We have not yet hung up the two largest sets because hubby needs to get up on an extension ladder, I need to climb partially up as well, and kiddo needs to balance the ladder. They weigh 30ish and 50ish lbs each and I've got a screwed up foot we're waiting to heal.

They've been carefully laid in my garden bed on the side of the house. Until now.

Someone apparently tried to steal them. The mulch is disturbed, you can see where someone dragged them a few feet, and my hostas are shredded to bits. Right.outside.my.bedroom!!!

All I want is five minutes alone in windowless room with a baseball bat and the MFer who dared to invade my property and try to steal my stuff. ******* didn't even have enough grit to finish the job.

Now DH is trying to talk me into installing a security system with cameras. 

Ugg.


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 1238 - Well sh!t!!!
> 
> We have some pretty nice, professionally tuned wind chimes. Not talking cheapo stuff here folks. If you've ever hear of music of the spheres, yea...that.
> 
> So we have all five of the sizes tuned to the chinese scale. We have not yet hung up the two largest sets because hubby needs to get up on an extension ladder, I need to climb partially up as well, and kiddo needs to balance the ladder. They weigh 30ish and 50ish lbs each and I've got a screwed up foot we're waiting to heal.
> 
> They've been carefully laid in my garden bed on the side of the house. Until now.
> 
> Someone apparently tried to steal them. The mulch is disturbed, you can see where someone dragged them a few feet, and my hostas are shredded to bits. Right.outside.my.bedroom!!!
> 
> All I want is five minutes alone in windowless room with a baseball bat and the MFer who dared to invade my property and try to steal my stuff. ******* didn't even have enough grit to finish the job.
> 
> Now DH is trying to talk me into installing a security system with cameras.
> 
> Ugg.



1239 - I assume the "well, sh!t" was because we got tomatoes, and you didn't. But you also didn't have 120°F days to deal with. And my new rose bush is not looking so hot, again :scared4:

That's a LOT of wind chimes! Are they all going to be hanging from the eaves of your house or do you have trees scattered about that you'll be hanging them from? 50 lbs is a lot of weight to lift and hold over one's head while balancing on a ladder, wrestling a stiff metal octopus, and trying to affix it to something. I hope they're designed such that you attach the holder, first, then slip the chimes into that. 

People can be such sh!theels. That story reminds me of the time, a couple years ago, when some loser tried to kick in the gate to my neighbor's yard. I actually heard it, but didn't know my neighbor was away, so I didn't investigate. I though it was him, struggling with the gate. I don't have any windows on that side of the house. (All I would see, if I did, would be his house and my fence.) Anyway, the scumbag eventually gave up and left without bothering to try climbing over the wall, which I've done (on my side) a couple of times. It's not that hard. And it's sure a lot easier than trying to kick _in_ a gate that opens _outwards._ :lol2:


----------



## TheCaptain

1240 - Nope, the well sh!t was about someone trying to steal my wind chimes. Yea a lot of weight to haul up an extension ladder. The big set is actually almost as tall as I am. I screwed up my feet and am waiting for them to heal before attempting to help DH haul them up. Or I may just chicken out and have a tree service hang them for me with a cherry picker.

The fence story is funny, thanks I needed that laugh.

BUT!!! I am finally getting tomatoes. Well...kinda. The cherry tomatoes are splitting before fully ripening because we're getting so much rain. I'm getting some of the largest damn grape tomatoes (almost look like small plum tomatoes) I've ever seen. My plum tomatoes are just starting to turn pink and it looks like they will all ripen at once.

My heirloom beefstake types - I'll be luck if I get any. Cool overcast weather and too much rain means a lot of them have blossom end rot already. I've already amended the soil with bone meal and egg shells (when they were planted) so don't know what else I could do. Meh, some years are good, some are bad. At least I live in a time where my family will not go without just because my garden is not a huge success.


----------



## DaveInMesa

1242 - every digit counts! Glad you liked the fence story. I always get a kick out of it. (Yes. Yes, I did.)

That's good news about the garden, but what's up with the feet? Tax returns are easy to screw up. Feet are much simpler.


----------



## TheCaptain

1243 - Plantar fasciitis. I've got the ultrasounds to prove that I have not one, but two spurs on each foot. I used to walk 1.2 miles each way to/from the train station each way. Then one day I just stepped wrong. Felt a twang in my foot and it was downhill from there. Because my gait was off the other foot decided to join in the fun and start acting up. Of course it happened during busy season so I took longer to see a doctor than I probably should have.

Two rounds of cortisone shots, one round of physical therapy, and stupid braces and almost 1.5 years later and I'm able to finally walk a mile with out hobbling like a cripple. Climbing a ladder and risking a twang or leg cramp (good times!) is not on my bucket list at the moment, so I'd like to wait until things are fully back to normal.

Soft tissue damage sucks, especially on the feet/ankles because it's so hard to fully rest them for a recovery. My podiatrist tells me to be patient because surgery supposedly does not produce results that are better or quicker than braces and stretching exercises. Since I only like knives on my food, and not me, I'm not inclined to argue with her. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## DaveInMesa

1244 - Yikes! PF in one foot is awful. Having it in both feet must be h*ll.

I once popped three of the four ligaments in my right ankle at the same time, and they told me the same thing; it would take just as long to heal if they did surgery. That one s*cked because I did it at work, and then had to drive home, working all three pedals of my manual transmissioned car with my left foot. Luckily, that company was out in the country, so I wasn't in bumper-to-bumper traffic for most of the trip, but it was a long drive.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1255 Picking up with a truly OT question:

Is there any tool knife that can get one off the boxcutter addiction (and rapid wear) when it comes to circuit board work (correcting etched ones, or working with veroboard/manhattan style)? Edge abuse is on the level of "cutting copper on a literal G10 cutting board" (most circuit boards are actually either made of a G10 variant called FR4 or of phenolic paper!)- any known steel that could stand this in a non-disposable knife?


----------



## DamageInc

1266

Are we counting like this now?


----------



## TheCaptain

1247 - I don't think so? 

Life - I have no idea but the work you're doing sounds interesting...do tell us more?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1248 - more like, pastimes (teaching myself some embedded as a counterweight to having to do with computers on an admin/software/org level everyday) I plan on picking up again ...


----------



## DaveInMesa

1249 - How about something like this? https://www.widgetsupply.com/product/BCZ24.html


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1250 No steel type/hardness given..  BTW, quality tools commonly used for copper (vulgo: pair of dikes and such. Talking the quality grade that can cost $30-$90 and isn't turning into a wire stripper quickly  ) are 58-65HRC carbon steel; laminates like FR4 or G10 are even more brutal on edges (there is woven glass in them...)....


----------



## DaveInMesa

1251 - I was just suggesting a different direction to look in, i.e.; chisels, instead of razors. I'm sure the ones I linked to are crap, but you might be able to harden them with just a propane torch and a cup of water. Or oil.


----------



## TheCaptain

1252 - almost posted this in the B/S/T section...anyone want to trade for a teenager for a few years? I swear to all that's holy I'm gonna be bald before she gets out of high school.


----------



## valgard

1253 upsies, sounds like shenanigans are afoot. Deep breath Vicky.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

#1254 why do threads about non-hyped japanese makers that have a standard catalog of traditionals usually go unanswered (eg mine about Unshu Yukimitsu or Sakai Takumi Ajimasa) - has nobody tried them, or is there a bias against these?


----------



## TheCaptain

1255 - I think the more hype the more will want to try. Not surprisingly I notice lines offered by sponsors get more discussion which makes sense.


----------



## DaveInMesa

ahem


----------



## TheCaptain

1257 - Dave - need a cough drop?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

#1258 are more-than-basic scissors and/or attempting to sharpen them worth it in the kitchen, if using them mainly on packaging and to tune dishes with all kinds of long asian noodles in them?


----------



## TheCaptain

1259 If you're doing a pure opportunity cost analysis (value of your time spent vs cost to buy a new pair) then probably not. If you want to reduce landfill usage and/or have fun making thing sharp and dangerous then it's cheap entertainment.

I've actually screwed around sharpening a $3 potato peeler.


----------



## Marek07

1260
"If you want to reduce landfill usage and/or have fun making thing sharp and dangerous then it's cheap entertainment."
Environmentally-friendly *and *entertaining - good call!
Speaking of peelers... Just got one from James - curved and sharp, almost dangerous.


----------



## TheCaptain

1261 - Marek - ok, found it. The curve of that blade really makes sense BUT that handle looks as uncomfortable AF! Have you had a chance to try it yet?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1262 @TheCaptain I wondered more about usage - is there a relevant improvement in handling between "sharp enough" and "very sharp" scissors?


----------



## TheCaptain

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> 1262 @TheCaptain I wondered more about usage - is there a relevant improvement in handling between "sharp enough" and "very sharp" scissors?



1263 - In my house and for the stuff you mentioned, no. In fact there is only one pair of scissors I keep stupid sharp and those are my sewing scissors. My family knows they do.not.touch them! I even keep a few pair of those never gets dull type with the rounded serrated edges and rounded tips so we can do stupid stuff with them (kind of like grown up safety scissors) without damaging ourselves too much. YMMV depending on how clumsy you and your family are.


----------



## Marek07

TheCaptain said:


> 1261 - Marek - ok, found it. The curve of that blade really makes sense BUT that handle looks as uncomfortable AF! Have you had a chance to try it yet?


The curved blade DOES make sense - that's what attracted me. Only just tried it out, so not enough to comment on comfort as yet. But it is sharp enough to earn a hook in the kitchen - could cause bleeding in a drawer. Jon at JKI has a similar one on offer.


----------



## Marek07

1265
Oops! Skipped numbering in previous post.


----------



## TheCaptain

1266 we have a oxo good grips t peeler that is actually very comfortable to use. If they made that with a curved blade it may be close to perfect.


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> 1257 - Dave - need a cough drop?



1267 Nah. Just couldn't think of anything worth saying. One of those days. 

But, the Oxo Good Grips peeler is my favorite. The straight one. They have, or had, a Y-shaped one, but I hate that design. A bit of a curve would be nice, though.

EDIT: Just noticed you said you have a T peeler, which may be what I called a Y-shape.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1268 in order not to derail another thread even more.

What can I do about that syndrome ... swarf and/or blood on fingers always makes me full of both questions and opinions about geometry...


----------



## TheCaptain

1269 got nothing for you on geometry. Only cut myself once so far sharpening and I attribute that more to luck than skill. I find I have more control with thinner mud but that's not really a surprise.


----------



## TheCaptain

DaveInMesa said:


> 1267 Nah. Just couldn't think of anything worth saying. One of those days.
> 
> But, the Oxo Good Grips peeler is my favorite. The straight one. They have, or had, a Y-shaped one, but I hate that design. A bit of a curve would be nice, though.
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed you said you have a T peeler, which may be what I called a Y-shape.


We actually have both. I prefer the straight for carrots. The T or Y one for everything else.


----------



## DamageInc

1271

I have 500g creme fraiche in the fridge that I need to use today. Any ideas?


----------



## TheCaptain

Loaded baked mashed potatoes


----------



## TheCaptain

Beef or chicken stroganoff


----------



## TheCaptain

1274 and I forgot to count...


----------



## DamageInc

1275

I just chopped habaneros and then went to the bathroom for a wizz.

It hurts.


----------



## DamageInc

1276

It really hurts a lot.


----------



## TheCaptain

1277 - TMI. Rule #1 - Always wash you hands after handling spicy peppers!


----------



## gaijin

1278 - I got my first question to sharpen a friends knife. I don't know if I want to do it. But he promised coctails when I'm done.


----------



## Marek07

1279


DamageInc said:


> 1275 - I just chopped habaneros and then went to the bathroom for a wizz.
> 
> It hurts.


and


DamageInc said:


> 1276 - It really hurts a lot.


Totally sympathise. Made the same mistake after chopping a lot of chillies, albeit they were much lower on the Scoville scale. I was in serious pain - writhing in a foetal position on the kitchen floor.



TheCaptain said:


> 1277 - TMI. Rule #1 - Always wash you hands after handling spicy peppers!


I adopted this rule after the above incident. However it failed me the first time I used habaneros. Not wanting a repeat of the pain, I rubbed my hands in oil - thought I was smart because capsaicin is not water soluble - and then washed with detergent. Repeated twice. Thought I was safe. The next morning I woke up and happened to rub my eyes. Intense heat and crying ensued.

New rule for me - When dealing with habaneros or hotter (anything >200k Scoville units), use disposable gloves!


----------



## Marek07

1280


gaijin said:


> 1278 - I got my first question to sharpen a friends knife. I don't know if I want to do it. But he promised coctails when I'm done.


Do it! But ask for the cocktail first - then blame it if anything goes amiss. :wink:
The more practice, the better sharpener you'll be.


----------



## gaijin

1281



Marek07 said:


> 1280Do it! But ask for the cocktail first - then blame it if anything goes amiss. :wink:
> The more practice, the better sharpener you'll be.



The test of the sharpened knife would be to cut some of the fruits going into the coctail. Or I can bring an already sharp knife?  

Given the coctails that is made in that home, I better not handle knives after drinking them.


----------



## TheCaptain

1282...

It was -9 when I left the house today. Ugh...


----------



## DamageInc

1283

My bobcat won't start due to freezing temperatures, and I slipped down the stairs and fractured two toes. I'm making braised pork cheeks in an effort to save the day.


----------



## tgfencer

DamageInc said:


> 1283
> 
> My bobcat won't start due to freezing temperatures, and I slipped down the stairs and fractured two toes. I'm making braised pork cheeks in an effort to save the day.



1284. I understand your bobcat problem all too well! No fractured toes,but I did take a branch to the eye earlier this week while pruning apple trees. Left a big ole cut only 1-2mm from my retina.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1285 Would a quick review thread for "simpler" knives (the $30-$120 class - utilitarian kurouchis, vietnamese traditionals, oddball chinese cleavers, above-par supermarket specials, amazon VG10s. The stuff you'll usually have put straight to use and sharpened/modded a time or two before deciding whether it would have been worth taking pics of) be considered a good or bad thing to have around here? Examples I would consider right in this category: YuiSenri blue steel Nakiri (discussed that in another thread), Authentic Blades "Buom", Chroma Ryoma Funayuki - or even worth-their-money cheapos like Samura Harakiri, IKEA metal handle 365+, SekiRyu etc... having a collection of "great? crap? project knife?" info and *initial sharpening advice* could be of value...


----------



## gaijin

1286 I think reviews of cheaper but still good knives would be excellent. Perhaps even on a blog with a name of it's own, to lure in some people who don't really read forums. Getting them here is step two. Step one is to get them hooked on knives, sharpness and sharpening. 

Sort of like https://audiobudget.com/ but for cutting tools. 

I just bought the cheapest Tojiro DP "without bolster" Gyuto I could find on eBay, to have a practice stainless J-knife for training my sharpening skills...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1287 blog? then you'd have to go the full monty and do a wiki .. finding reliable maintainers that have the time could prove difficult though... but yeah, it is info like "don't attempt to polish the kireba with stones on this one unless you think performance>finish, hand forged and uneven" or "do polish it, the steel used is rust prone with the rough factory finish - but flatten it too much, food release will suffer" or "this has a 25dps factory edge, don't judge it on OOTB performance" that needs to be collected ... somewhere it can be found.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1288 

Anyone ever tried a BESS tester? All it is cracked up to be?

...

What is that strange flavor interaction between very dry red wine and salted peanuts?


----------



## gaijin

1289 

Gosh darn so much I don't like my local postal company. Get my stone and my knives here now! Now! NOW!


----------



## DamageInc

1290
I stabbed my right pinky with a metal skewer and now it's bleeding.


----------



## hmansion

1291

Coaching my 7 year old daughter how to Floss dance.

[video=youtube;LN7yJkYq_aw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN7yJkYq_aw[/video]


----------



## Nemo

hmansion said:


> 1291
> 
> Coaching my 7 year old daughter how to Floss dance.


1292.

What is "Floss dance"?


----------



## hmansion

Nemo said:


> 1292.
> 
> What is "Floss dance"?



1293

Just embedded a video into my post. I'm actually getting pretty good at it myself...


----------



## niwaki-boy

DamageInc said:


> 1290
> I stabbed my right pinky with a metal skewer and now it's bleeding.


1294
I cut a little too much off (toe) using that nail clipper mentioned long ago, it bled recently. Pinkies are easy... at least you can stick it directly in mouth and enjoy the iron flavor :razz:


----------



## DamageInc

1295

I started a giveaway thread for some hard-to-get knives if any of you are interested.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1296 since there were a few others here experimenting with seitan making:

Tried a new method, cooking 1/2" thick slices of the raw stuff submerged in oil (optionally flavored with aromatics) at around 90°C (do not let it go to a 100, that's when steam makes it expand, you do not want that to happen before the gluten is well set unless you want the notorious rubber-brains texture) for 2-3h, then finishing them in boiling broth for a couple ten minutes (didn't dare to try and heat them to over 100 in the oil - that WOULD likely soak them full of oil). Promising results - very firm but you can still cut it with the side of a fork, no rubbery toughness. Not TOO greasy. Will see how that holds up when further used...

As always, recommended equipment for prepping the raw dough: A decent kitchen torch and heatproof working surface (eg a cast iron pan), and the cheapest and longest usable yanagiba you can get.


----------



## Jovidah

1297 Sounds like a lot of work. Imagine if you spent all that time on a good piece of meat and how it would taste...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1298 @Jovidah I find making meat analogue dishes WITHOUT using ready-to-use, tertiary processed products (anything more specialized than plain/smoked tofu, vital wheat gluten, legumes and legume flours, plain TVP) strangely satisfying


----------



## minibatataman

1299
Way too much work tbh...


----------



## Nemo

minibatataman said:


> 1299
> Way too much work tbh...


I think that's part of the point

1300


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

1301 Also I guess that "investing a lot of work" into the "great" kind of meat would actually worsen it - if it is meat that needs that time invested into it, it might be something that doesn't need to be meat in the first place.


----------



## Jovidah

1302 Not necessarily. There's some cuts like neck, shoulder and cheek, which can taste great but simply need lots of time to break down certain collagen (especially at lower temperatures). Other cuts, like onglet / hanger steak, will require more time to trim and butcher, but will be very rewarding in flavor and texture.


----------



## DamageInc

1303 

I'm going to bake another of MPW's lemon tarts tomorrow, and the recipe calls for 250ml creme double, but the two stores in my area no longer stock 48% double cream, only heavy cream at 38%. I'm thinking though that 38% creme fraiche would be a better substitute due to being thicker.

Are there any other viable alternatives for double cream when baking?


----------



## Jovidah

1304 Same problem here; can't find double cream in these parts. What I've always done - although it only works for hot preparations - is to use normal cream (highest % you can find) and replace part of it with butter to bring up the fat content to the desired percentage. Technically speaking that should give you roughly the same end product.


----------



## DamageInc

1305

I considered doing just that, but since the cream has to be cold I don't think it'll work.


----------



## Jovidah

1306 Theoretically I suppose you could melt the butter gently...and then somehow try to stir it until it homogenizes... but I never had enough faith in a good end-result to try it.  
If you're gonna dillute it you could try mascarpone? Has pretty much the highest fat content of all the other supermarket products.


----------



## DamageInc

Jovidah said:


> 1306 Theoretically I suppose you could melt the butter gently...and then somehow try to stir it until it homogenizes... but I never had enough faith in a good end-result to try it.
> If you're gonna dillute it you could try mascarpone? Has pretty much the highest fat content of all the other supermarket products.


1307 

Mascarpone here usually sits around 36% fat. I'm thinking full fat creme fraiche is the best option right now unless I manage to find some double cream tomorrow at the dairy farm some 20 kilometers from here.


----------



## DamageInc

1308

my dog just farted and it smells terrible in here


----------



## minibatataman

1309

My girlfriend is having the time of her life in South France at her family's lake house while I had to fly back to Beirut to study for my stupid entrance exams


----------



## gaijin

1310 

Trying to find out if my car can take MB 229.31 spec oil and not just MB 229.3. It's for an M111.973 engine. I.e. an Mercedes-Benz SLK 230 Kompressor from 1999. All these specs and details are giving me a headache.


----------



## dwalker

1311

Should have bought a Toyota.


----------



## gaijin

1312

I'm sure the Toyotas have more than one oil type too, and some information hiding from the DIY crowd. My last winter car was actually a Toyota. Or rather a Lexus LS 420.


----------



## dwalker

1313

True, but I've never given it any thought beyound weight and I have nearly 200,000 miles on my Tacoma and it shows no sign of slowing down.


----------



## gaijin

1314 

Yeah.. I'm sure I'll do OK. Only drive approx 5000 km per year anyway...


----------



## DamageInc

1315

I spent 3 hours making and reducing chicken stock today and I ended up just drinking it like some idiot


----------



## minibatataman

1316
Best way to have it tbh, still sad tho


----------



## gaijin

1317

Damit.. just as I keep my promise to not buy more knive and even sell a few... then I click BUY on a new-to-me whetstone. Shapton Glass 2000. Never tried the glass stones.


----------



## DamageInc

1318

Say what you will, that barrel roll was amazing.


----------



## Edge

1319. Just wanted a number in the thread, too.


----------



## Nemo

Angie said:


> 1319. Just wanted a number in the thread, too.


1320.

You can take two if you like [emoji6]


----------



## DamageInc

1321

My brother just cut his thumb open on my benriner.


----------



## daveb

Mandy is thirsty.


----------



## DDPslice

1323

Who, ehhh?? What are you kids doin on my lawn!??


----------



## mfishsauce

#1324
In


----------



## Marek07

#1325

Just heard Stan Lee died. RIP.

Thanks for decades of frivolity, joy and escapism.


----------



## minibatataman

#1326


----------



## Nemo

1327

Been pretty hot here in southern NSW lately.

Since Xmas (31 days ago):
14 days over 40C (104f), 5 of those over 43C (109f).
Highest 44.4C (112f). Heading for 44 again today.
Only 6 days with a maximum below 35 C (95f). Lowest maximum 30.5 (87f).

The nights have been pretty hot too.

It's been so hot for so long that the cold tap water comes out warm enough to shower comfortably in and the pool feels like a warm bath.

The coastal cities have missed most of the heat but Adelaide and Melbourne are copping it now.

Pretty worried about fires over the next month. The bush is tinder-dry.


----------



## Nemo

DamageInc said:


> 1321
> 
> My brother just cut his thumb open on my benriner.


1328

Does that mean that the blade has claimed him as its owner?


----------



## DamageInc

1329

No, it just means that he refuses to ever use it again.


----------



## bkultra

1330

Chicago will be colder than Antarctica this week. 

FML


----------



## Nemo

bkultra said:


> 1330
> 
> Chicago will be colder than Antarctica this week.
> 
> FML


Strange weather indeed. I heard that the windchill will be -42C (107f) and the authorities are telling people not to breathe deeply or speak while outside. I can't imagine what that's like.

I hope everyone caught in the polar vortex is OK and keeps as warm as possible.

For our part, we are getting a little relief from the extreme heat- only 36C (97f) today.


----------



## bkultra

-22 without windchill (-60 with)... BBQ time


----------



## Ryndunk

1332



Nemo said:


> Strange weather indeed. I heard that the windchill will be -42C (107f) and the authorities are telling people not to breathe deeply or speak while outside. I can't imagine what that's like.
> 
> I hope everyone caught in the polar vortex is OK and keeps as warm as possible.
> 
> For our part, we are getting a little relief from the extreme heat- only 36C (97f) today.



-40C = -40f


----------



## Xenif

1334

Bought another veg peeler because old ones are like 10+ yrs old. Wife saw it and asked "Another veg peeler? How many do you need?". She never once complained or said anything about the 20 or so knives I've bought over the last year ...


----------



## Nemo

Ryndunk said:


> 1332
> 
> 
> 
> -40C = -40f


1335.

My bad.


----------



## Luftmensch

Adding to @Nemo's comment...

1336

Multiple fish-kills in far western NSW due to heat wave. Thousands of native fish dead.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1337

I find it mildly humorous we are counting the posts when the forum software is doing a better job for us!


----------



## Xenif

1338

More amusing is the fact:
It's been 800 days, and there has been 1338 post. At current rates it will take another 2737 years to get to 1 million post, in the year 4756.


----------



## Luftmensch

1339

Do the permalinks for each post count the number of total posts in the entire KKForum (checkout the url suffix e.g. '.../page-45#post-593482') ? If so... it has taken this long for KKF to accumulate 'only' 600,000 posts across all threads since this forum has been alive...


----------



## childermass

1340
My first and to date only self forged knife [emoji6]


----------



## Michi

childermass said:


> 1340
> My first and to date only self forged knife [emoji6]


Pretty! Be proud of it!

Michi.


----------



## childermass

Michi said:


> Pretty! Be proud of it!
> 
> Michi.



1342
Thank you!


----------



## DamageInc

1343

Had to put down my dog of 14 years last week. She had multiple organ failure. Her absence is very much felt and I still feel terrible.


----------



## childermass

DamageInc said:


> 1343
> 
> Had to put down my dog of 14 years last week. She had multiple organ failure. Her absence is very much felt and I still feel terrible.



1344

Sorry to hear that! The loss of a dear friend is always terrible.


----------



## Nemo

1345

My 12 yo dog also died last week. I miss him very much. I still look for him every time I go outside.


----------



## DamageInc

Nemo said:


> 1345
> 
> My 12 yo dog also died last week. I miss him very much. I still look for him every time I go outside.


1346

I still expect my dog to be downstairs every morning I wake up. Takes some getting used to after 14 years. I'm sorry to hear about your dog. It's no fun at all.


----------



## Nemo

DamageInc said:


> 1346
> 
> I still expect my dog to be downstairs every morning I wake up. Takes some getting used to after 14 years. I'm sorry to hear about your dog. It's no fun at all.


1347

I'm also sorry to hear about you dog. It is a very sad time.


----------



## Marek07

Nemo said:


> 1345
> 
> My 12 yo dog also died last week. I miss him very much. I still look for him every time I go outside.


1348

Sorry to hear that. A relative youngster too.


----------



## Xenif

1349

Sorry to hear about your pets. I just sent one of my cats over the rainbow bridge on Nov 1st, she was an adopt that spent years at a shelter and considered pretty much unadoptable because her attitude and poor health. I spent two years just so I can sit beside her to pet her, and when she's angry she will pee/poo on your LEFT shoe (never the right). After my second child was born she went from half crazy, to 100% mama cat, guarded them as he slept, allowed the kids to do as the please to her, taught them to roll over, you couldn't believe it was the same cat. Our 6 years together was too short. I miss her everyday.

Our pets maybe just a part of our lives, but to them we are their everything.

Go give your pet a hug.


----------



## Nemo

Marek07 said:


> 1348
> 
> Sorry to hear that. A relative youngster too.


Thanks.

He was certainly showing his age but became acutely unwell and did not recover.


----------



## minibatataman

1351

Pets become family, I'm very sorry for all your losses. I too had to let go of my cat back in November. She was a rescue cat that was found cut and burnt and had a broken leg. Took a while to get her back to full health but she was always the sweetest (and most spoiled) cat ever.
She was six when we started noticing a growing lump on her belly. 
We opted for surgery to try and save her but the tumor was too agressive and had already spread, there was nothing we could do.


----------



## PC315

1350

I'm sorry about your losses. Our cat of 15 years has lung cancer and we aren't sure how much longer he'll be with us. It's costing us about 1 grand a month on chemo and medicine but he is like a son to us so we gotta do what we can.

Someone once told me the bond between you and a pet is unlike any other relationships because they are completely open and unguarded against you. No hidden agenda, no selfish plans, they are just there with/for you.


----------



## childermass

1351
So sorry about everyone‘s losses here. Lost my first cat to kidney failure about twelve years ago, she died in my arms on the way to the vet and I still miss this crazy little girl.
I know it’s kind of selfish but I’m really happy my two cats (both 11) are well except for some orthopedic issues due to their age and genetic factors.
Pets become part of your family, regardless of how old they grow, and every loss is a tragedy.


----------



## minibatataman

1354



childermass said:


> 1351
> So sorry about everyone‘s losses here. Lost my first cat to kidney failure about twelve years ago, she died in my arms on the way to the vet and I still miss this crazy little girl.
> I know it’s kind of selfish but I’m really happy my two cats (both 11) are well except for some orthopedic issues due to their age and genetic factors.
> Pets become part of your family, regardless of how old they grow, and every loss is a tragedy.


I'm happy for you, my girlfriend's cat is turning 16. Grumpy old man. 
And not to take from the moment but your post should be #1353. Mine now is 1354


----------



## Xenif

1355

Talking about our pets and their passing has brought tears to our eyes so we are no longer able to see post numbers properly as they are now a blur.

A toast to our pets, living or dead.


----------



## DamageInc

1356

RIP Bruno Ganz


----------



## Phip

Your sense of design and aesthetic is awesome. Gorgeous work.


----------



## Phip

Oops. I was lost in the thread and meant to comment on Childermass’s first knife.


----------



## DamageInc

1359

It's not too late to edit your two posts to stay in the count.


----------



## DamageInc

1360


----------



## DamageInc

1361

I completed my masters degree. I'm now a Master of Science in Supply Chain Management. Went out to celebrate with dinner at Marchal in Copenhagen.

Bloody Mary oysters, chicken skin wrapped foie gras with apricot confit, king crab in creme fraiche on a cracker with caviar.





Squid in champagne butter and caviar.





Pigeon and foie gras with pistachios in puff pastry served with raspberries and radicchio as well as a whole roast pigeon leg and kidney or heart.


----------



## Jville

1362


DamageInc said:


> 1361
> 
> I completed my masters degree. I'm now a Master of Science in Supply Chain Management. Went out to celebrate with dinner at Marchal in Copenhagen.
> 
> Bloody Mary oysters, chicken skin wrapped foie gras with apricot confit, king crab in creme fraiche on a cracker with caviar.
> View attachment 55105
> 
> 
> Squid in champagne butter and caviar.
> View attachment 55106
> 
> 
> Pigeon and foie gras with pistachios in puff pastry served with raspberries and radicchio as well as a whole roast pigeon leg and kidney or heart.
> 
> View attachment 55107



Congrats! Quite a meal!


----------



## minibatataman

1363

Congrats man, and that looks incredible!


----------



## DamageInc

1364

Thanks guys


----------



## minibatataman

1365

New sous chef started at the restaurant I work at. Very very impressive, spent 5 years at Maison pic and 3 years before that at Paul bocuse. Watching him cook has taught me a lot. But it also driving me F**KING INSANE how he refuses to use any other knife than a victorinox bread knife.
I've seen him do everything with it, and it somehow works, but my brains just can't process what it sees.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

As much as I like the Vic. 10.25 bread knife it is deff. not a all rounder.


----------



## Kippington

minibatataman said:


> 1365
> 
> New sous chef started at the restaurant I work at. Very very impressive, spent 5 years at Maison pic and 3 years before that at Paul bocuse. Watching him cook has taught me a lot. But it also driving me F**KING INSANE how he refuses to use any other knife than a victorinox bread knife.
> I've seen him do everything with it, and it somehow works, but my brains just can't process what it sees.



I've worked with people like this too. The only way to change their mind is to set up a board next to their station and smash out a job much faster and at a higher quality than they've ever seen before. If they notice, lend them a good knife and let it do the talking.
It's not guaranteed to work though, some chefs consider learning good knife skills to be as useful as learning to become a better dishwasher...


----------



## minibatataman

Kippington said:


> I've worked with people like this too. The only way to change their mind is to set up a board next to their station and smash out a job much faster and at a higher quality than they've ever seen before. If they notice, lend them a good knife and let it do the talking.
> It's not guaranteed to work though, some chefs consider learning good knife skills to be as useful as learning to become a better dishwasher...


That's exactly what I did! 
Was making some fennel soup and went through 15 pounds of the stuff in no time. He was impressed. Later he was near my station and used the munetoshi I was using to go through some parsley. He minced part of it, stopped and looked at the knife, said holy sh** that's sharp, and continued working. Hopefully he'll soon be converted


----------



## DamageInc

1369

Did you just give up on counting? Get in the game.


----------



## Edge

1370 

A photo I took that does not have a knife, but still neat.


----------



## Michi

1371



Angie said:


> A photo I took that does not have a knife, but still neat.


There you go, it's got a knife now


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> 1371
> 
> 
> There you go, it's got a knife now
> View attachment 56917



1372
Another job well done!


----------



## Admin

1373 Thank you. Just what that photo needed to make it complete.


----------



## DamageInc

1374

Food poisoning


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Food poisoning


… is no fun at all. Did you drink from an ornamental pond?


----------



## DamageInc

1376

No drinking from an ornamental pond but I did do something nearly as dumb.

I had some pork that was one day from expiration. I marinated it in crushed garlic and thyme and then did a 2 hour sous vide at 60c. Then I put it in the fridge to sear later. Forgot about it for five days. Then I found it again, did the smell test (just smelled like garlic and thyme) seared it and ate it. It was a mistake. It had gone bad.

Been puking for three days now. Can't keep anything down.


----------



## Michi

1377

My commiserations. Yes, the smell test isn't always reliable, especially if there are lots of spices involved. I guess the good news is that you only think that you will die, but you won't actually die…

I hope you'll get better quickly!


----------



## lowercasebill

3 days... I hope you are seeking medical attention? Might be time for an IV? 
I hope you get well soon!


----------



## DamageInc

1379

I went to the doctor. Just told me to drink lots water and try to eat small amounts of inoffensive food like plain bread.


----------



## lowercasebill

Good luck keep us informed please


----------



## Michi

1380



DamageInc said:


> I went to the doctor. Just told me to drink lots water and try to eat small amounts of inoffensive food like plain bread.


Be sure to cut it into perfect ½" cubes before eating it!


----------



## Luftmensch

#1382



DamageInc said:


> I went to the doctor. Just told me to drink lots water and try to eat small amounts of inoffensive food like plain bread.



There might be something nice at the back of the fridge?

I kid! Sorry to hear it. That sounds most unpleasant. Rest up and recover soon!


----------



## DamageInc

1383

Still alive.

Slept 18 hours yesterday.

Starting to feel better. Had some chicken soup. Think tomorrow I will be closer to normal.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1384

Glad to hear it... welcome (almost) back to normality


----------



## DamageInc

1385

Thanks. Feeling all better now.


----------



## lowercasebill

Good


----------



## captaincaed

1385.5 (I'm making up for 1381)


----------



## Edge

1386


----------



## Michi

1389

The guys over in the "What's cooking?" thread are leaving us for dead. They just got to #5000. At this rate, they'll get to a million long before us 

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...t-plain-good-show-us.298/page-167#post-657095


----------



## ian

1390

@Michi

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/show-your-newest-knife-buy.7655/page-500


----------



## Michi

1391



ian said:


> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/show-your-newest-knife-buy.7655/page-500


Oh, it's hopeless then. This race cannot be won


----------



## Nemo

Michi said:


> 1391
> 
> 
> Oh, it's hopeless then. This race cannot be won


1392.

Ridiculous. Of course it can.

It's a bloody long race.


----------



## childermass

Nemo said:


> 1392.
> 
> Ridiculous. Of course it can.
> 
> It's a bloody long race.



1393
That’s the spirit!


----------



## Nemo

1394

Catastrophic fire conditions around Sydney today.

My thoughts are with all those near the fire fronts.


----------



## Michi

1395

I'm hoping that Mr Morrison will pray a little harder. We really need those fires to stop.


----------



## Nemo

1396

They probably won't stop until there's a good soaking rain.


----------



## Marek07

1397


Michi said:


> 1395
> 
> I'm hoping that Mr Morrison will pray a little harder. We really need those fires to stop.


Afraid prayer won't do much. Giving our volunteer firefighters more resources (they pay for their own gas masks!) and developing a meaningful climate policy might.


----------



## Nemo

1398.

I'm dreaming of a...

smoky Christmas.

Visiblity is well under 1km here today... all blown in from fires burning over 500km away.

Must be pretty bad in Sydney, I guess.


----------



## Michi

Marek07 said:


> Afraid prayer won't do much.


What, it won't?! Who would have guessed…


----------



## minibatataman

1400
We reached another milestone 
I'm on a train to Amsterdam for my first actual break in years. I have a whole week of having to do absolutely nothing. I'm not even making anything for Christmas dinner for once. Sometimes you just need a break and enough time to play with some knife projects I've even putting off for way too long


----------



## Luftmensch

#1401

Happy 2020 KKF


----------



## Hassanbensober

#1402
Don’t get to rowdy tonight chefs we got inventory tomorrow at 5am;(
Happy new year kkf it’s gonna be a great one!


----------



## SilverSwarfer

1403

Had the pleasure of cutting this Atlantic Bluefin before service tonight....


----------



## SilverSwarfer

1404

... had some nice Otoro (as expected) as well!


----------



## TRPV4

1405


----------



## TRPV4

1406 

Happy new year!
Gonna be 3020 when we reach 1 million lol


----------



## Garner Harrison

1407


----------



## TSF415

1408

Happy New Year!


----------



## Marek07

#1408

Knife funny:






_from:_ Snake Tales by Allan Salisbury


----------



## SilverSwarfer

1409

cool advertisement a buddy shared...


----------



## Marek07

#1411







Happy New Year to all celebrating the Lunar New Year.

Welcome the Rat!


----------



## Nemo

1412

At 11 pm last night it was 38.4 celcius (101.1f), after a max of 46 (115f). Insanely hot weather for that time of night.

Now it's 7 am and 32.5 C (90.5f).

It's gonna be a pretty bad fire day in the region between Canberra and Cooma today. Hope everyone keeps safe up there.


----------



## TSF415

1413

LET’S GO NINERS!!!


----------



## Luftmensch

#1414



Nemo said:


> At 11 pm last night it was 38.4 celcius (101.1f), after a max of 46 (115f). Insanely hot weather for that time of night.



Dont forget the humidity... the _minimum_ was a full nine degrees cooler where I was (29 Celsius) but the humidity was 70%.... with no air conditioning...




Nemo said:


> It's gonna be a pretty bad fire day in the region between Canberra and Cooma today. Hope everyone keeps safe up there.



Some pretty crazy photos of southern Canberra out there...


----------



## Nemo

Luftmensch said:


> #1414
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget the humidity... the _minimum_ was a full nine degrees cooler where I was (29 Celsius) but the humidity was 70%.... with no air conditioning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pretty crazy photos of southern Canberra out there...



1415

Yeah, it was not quite as humid here- around 50% I think- but still far too humid for the swampy to work.

There have just been so many terrible fires this year.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1416



Nemo said:


> Yeah, it was not quite as humid here- around 50% I think- but still far too humid for the swampy to work.
> 
> There have just been so many terrible fires this year.



Geeze.... that is dry.

Despite it being so humid here... the bush is dry. I guess the sun evaporates water from the sea and that blows into the coastal cities - but that doesn't put any moisture in the soil. I had to go south-west for work last week. It was the worst of both worlds. On top of the baseline humidity, they had a few mill of rain the weekend before. The sun was baking that out the soil. It was terrible! Probably around 34/36 and 70% or more humidity. Everyone I was with was dripping with sweat!

Still... I visited Canberra over Christmas. Dry. Dry. Dry. Every patch of grass was burnt brown. The bush looked so thin. It was clearly a tinderbox waiting to go up. The army really need better fire risk evaluation processes...


----------



## Nemo

Luftmensch said:


> #1416
> 
> 
> 
> Geeze.... that is dry.
> 
> Despite it being so humid here... the bush is dry. I guess the sun evaporates water from the sea and that blows into the coastal cities - but that doesn't put any moisture in the soil. I had to go south-west for work last week. It was the worst of both worlds. On top of the baseline humidity, they had a few mill of rain the weekend before. The sun was baking that out the soil. It was terrible! Probably around 34/36 and 70% or more humidity. Everyone I was with was dripping with sweat!
> 
> Still... I visited Canberra over Christmas. Dry. Dry. Dry. Every patch of grass was burnt brown. The bush looked so thin. It was clearly a tinderbox waiting to go up. The army really need better fire risk evaluation processes...


1417

It's been much drier. For example, it's 28% humidity here at the moment, and it's been drier. A bit windy too, but only 25C today.

Yeah, the army have had a bit of a bad run causing bushfires over the last couple of years. In their defence (pun not intended) this time, it was the first time that a helicopter's landing light has ever started a bushfire. It's not like last time when they were doing artillery practice the day before an extreme fire danger day.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1418



Nemo said:


> It's been much drier. For example, it's 28% humidity here at the moment, and it's been drier. A bit windy too



Quite insane! Adding wind to dry air just whips any moisture away. Stay hydrated!



Nemo said:


> In their defence (pun not intended) this time, it was the first time that a helicopter's landing light has ever started a bushfire.



Yeah... I was a little unfair. Until things like this happen it might not be immediately obvious they pose a risk.



Nemo said:


> It's not like last time when they were doing artillery practice the day before an extreme fire danger day.



THIS was just short-sighted and arrogant. They did not have adequate fire plans or risk assessment. Nor was the fire service able to help immediately for fear (quite rightly) about operating in an area possibly littered live munitions!


----------



## Luftmensch

#1419...

Out of coincidence... I just noticed. The forum software tells me that THIS aught to be my 500th message


----------



## Luftmensch

#1420

Indeedy...


----------



## Michi

#1421


Luftmensch said:


> The forum software tells me that THIS aught to be my 500th message



Wrong. It was message #1419. You wrote so yourself…


----------



## Matus

#1422

As crazy as it sounds, this is my 7000-th post. I have been around for a while, talk a lot and as a mod I obviously make some extra posts, but still ... I should get some life or something


----------



## Michi

Matus said:


> I should get some life or something


Quite possibly, yes. That's a thousand posts per year, on average


----------



## Matus

Michi said:


> Quite possibly, yes. That's a thousand posts per year, on average


Well, looking at your post count you average around 1500 post per year


----------



## Michi

Matus said:


> Well, looking at your post count you average around 1500 post per year


Oops


----------



## minibatataman

#1426

Congrats Matus, 3 posts a day isn't too bad


----------



## Marek07

# 1427



Matus said:


> I should get some life or something


Someone once told me - apparently speaking from experience - that having a life was not all it was cracked up to be.


----------



## SilverSwarfer

1428

Just sending a PM and realized today's my KKF anniversary. Thinking back, in terms of kitchen knife knowledge, skills, and equipment: I have improved more in this past year than I have in the past 20yrs, as a result of joining this forum and engaging with the community here. I owe a debt of gratitude at the least.

This is an amazing community and I am humbled to share company with so many kind and knowledgeable people. I have enjoyed incredible improvements in my sharpening skills and equipment simply from spending time reading and participating on KKF (well... a couple hundred hours of practice didn't hurt). Found some amazing blades and stones here too!

Deep gratitude to those who facilitate and maintain this incredible resource... thank you for making "this" happen! And much respect to those who take time to share their wisdom and advise others.


----------



## M1k3

1429

I don't have as much experience with knives as some. I even joined KKF before buying my first "good" knife. But I definitely would say I have learned a lot and sped up the pace of that learning from here. Thank you everyone for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1430...

The forum software tells me that I have reached my 500th reaction score


----------



## Luftmensch

#1431

Yup...


----------



## TRPV4

#1432 @ref


----------



## ref

#1433


----------



## TRPV4

ref said:


> #1433


lmao just keep going


----------



## minibatataman

#1435

I started a stage at a Michelin starred restaurant, I'm equal parts nervous and excited


----------



## Luftmensch

minibatataman said:


> #1435
> 
> I started a stage at a Michelin starred restaurant, I'm equal parts nervous and excited



Nice job! Congrats! Remember... you got the job because _you_ were the best candidate! They need you!

I hope you have a good time and learn some extra skills!


----------



## MarcelNL

#1436
Which one of the three , three Michelin stars in Maastricht, wow, where are the days that Toine Hermsen ruled Maastricht ;-)


----------



## minibatataman

MarcelNL said:


> #1436
> Which one of the three , three Michelin stars in Maastricht, wow, where are the days that Toine Hermsen ruled Maastricht ;-)


Tout a fait! I know there's also beluga with one star but what's the third?


----------



## MarcelNL

Rantree apparently, never heard of it, Toine I know, Beluga too, tot a fait is new to me too
At the moment Maatricht is a bit of a journey for me, so Treeswijckhoeve is as far south as we usually get to go


----------



## Luftmensch

#1440

Gong Hei Fat Choy!


----------



## Marek07

#1441

And also...

*Chúc mừng năm mới!*


----------



## Edge

#1442


----------



## Homechef

#1443

I appreciate this thread for its full embracing of the off topic room.


----------



## Mikeadunne

#1444 cool


----------



## esoo

#1445


----------



## luuogle

#1446


----------



## DavidPF

#1447

The KKF homemade romance novel: main characters Sue G. Hickey and Suraisā Naifu discover they have a great deal in common


----------



## ModRQC

#1448

I was just wondering if KKF counts to a million knives currently owned...


----------



## DavidPF

#1449
Guys like me drag down the average, but even one or two truly huge collections might be enough to push the rest of you (with merely large collections) over that mark.


----------



## ModRQC

#1450

Yep I was thinking along those lines... it might not be probable counting 40+ knives per average head, but at the same time 40 knives per regular KKF madman is a number "not so difficult" to attain, and we know of some well north of 100 units collections. Still my guess would be more like 400K knives. Of course there'd be a lot of repeats - and a lot of entirely different equal TFs.


----------



## DavidPF

#1451


ModRQC said:


> entirely different equal


----------



## BillHanna

1452

I’m gonna get the boy addicted to knives so he has no money for drugs or girls.


----------



## ModRQC

1453

...Then get jealous of his collection and start mixing his beer with acid while adding porn links to his browser's favorites?



BillHanna said:


> 1452
> 
> I’m gonna get the boy addicted to knives so he has no money for drugs or girls.


----------



## McMan

1,000,000
Thread's over


----------



## BillHanna

ModRQC said:


> 1453
> 
> ...Then get jealous of his collection and start mixing his beer with acid while adding porn links to his browser's favorites?


1455

Might as well add some of my faves in there. You never stop teaching your children.


----------



## BillHanna

1456
@McMan


----------



## TonyZ

1457


----------



## M1k3

McMan said:


> 1,000,000
> Thread's over


1458


----------



## TSF415

1459

This might be the one thread that would actually benefit turning into a TF thread for a bit.


----------



## BillHanna

1460


----------



## TSF415

1461

Do you think he chose to dye his hair or his wife made him?


----------



## BillHanna

1462

He tried to dye it blonde


----------



## M1k3

1463

TF 's Guy Fieri


----------



## ian

1464 > 1463


----------



## PeterL

1465


----------



## ian

1466


----------



## PeterL

1466 —> 1467


----------



## doc

1468...


----------



## bsfsu

1469
Are we still choosing from the 3 knives?


----------



## ModRQC

1470

I'll be dead before this tread even hits 10000.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1471



BillHanna said:


> 1460
> 
> View attachment 122037



Seriously, every time one of you guys posts that picture... The look on his face and the robe... I just can't help but think of...

Thulsa Doom











Incidentally, one of my all-time favorite movies. James Earl Jones was truly epic!


----------



## BillHanna

1472

I truly want one of those on a tshirt.


----------



## M1k3

1473

Caught you
Sniffing my boxers
Who the **** does that
At Red Lobster?


----------



## BillHanna

1474


----------



## ModRQC

Lolllz

Edit : 1475


----------



## WiriWiri

1476 brings hippy **** to you


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My wife finally found a Japanese knife she wants and had me order it!

So, 1477.


----------



## ModRQC

HumbleHomeCook said:


> My wife finally found a Japanese knife she wants and had me order it!
> 
> So, 1477.



1478

It's a good thing not to say which knife already, makes for more post count.

So... what knife is that?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ModRQC said:


> 1478
> 
> It's a good thing not to say which knife already, makes for more post count.
> 
> So... what knife is that?



Ah, good point.

A Murata Aogami 1 western-handled petty. 

1479


----------



## BillHanna

1480

Is she going to learn how to sharpen?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 1480
> 
> Is she going to learn how to sharpen?




1481

Not a chance. But that's cool. She's now, over time, picked out two pocket knives for herself and this little pairing knife. Anytime she expresses interest in a knife free of my persuasion, I'm happy.


----------



## WiriWiri

1482

Nice to know your wife is a fan of the rustic ku finish HHC, A Murata western handled Nakiri was one of my first j knife purchases many, many years ago. Unlikely your wife will follow a similar trajectory perhaps, but that thing from Tosa is likely to plant a seed


----------



## WiriWiri

1483 Tomas de Torquemada was appointed inquisitor-general of Spain

Not even KKF escapes the Spanish Inquistion!


----------



## BillHanna

1484 I didn’t expect that


----------



## WiriWiri

BillHanna said:


> 1484 I didn’t expect that



1485

Obvs, because nobody expects the...


----------



## BillHanna

1486

My wife tried my Mazaki petty. I asked her how she liked it. She let out the sound your wife makes when you’re right.

“...............................”

That was all I needed.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1487

Wife knives!


----------



## BillHanna

1488

”Hey Dad. You’re the best at cooking.”

”Wellll. You’re the best in this house.”


WHY DO YOU BUILD ME UP(build me up), BUTTERCUP BABY JUST TO LET ME DOWN!!!!


----------



## M1k3

This snowflake tastes like fish sticks.


----------



## Rainman890

1489

Do you like putting fish sticks in your mouth?


----------



## M1k3

1490

Me? No. Ralph Wiggum? Yes.


----------



## BillHanna

1492


HFSKOWSHFSKOWSHFSKOWSHFSKOWS


edit for post number. Dammit Mike.


----------



## Jville

1492


M1k3 said:


> 1473
> 
> Caught you
> Sniffing my boxers
> Who the **** does that
> At Red Lobster?


They smelled like cheddar biscuits


----------



## Michi

Jville said:


> 1492
> 
> They smelled like cheddar biscuits


1494 is one more than 1493. And 1492 is really 1493.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1495 is 281 less than 1776.

Happy Birthday America!


----------



## BillHanna

1496

The boy demands a chopper. 
“Hey Dad. I’m not a person who slices. I chop. So if you get me a knife made, make sure it’s made for chopping, not slicing.“


----------



## BillHanna

1497

豚の前の真珠


----------



## esoo

1498


----------



## Homechef

1499

The over/under on how many emails @ian recieved when he posted a kippington for sale and had the gall to step away from his computer to get a coffee for 30 seconds!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Fiiiiiffffffftttteeeeeennnnnn Hundred!

BAM!


----------



## Homechef

Keep it moving bump...1501


----------



## M1k3

1502

*No, Leroy, I'm bilingual! There's a difference.*


Name the movie without googling the quote.


----------



## Nemo

1503.

0.1503% of the way there...

Wait... did I get that right?


----------



## WiriWiri

1504







Choo Bleeding choo choo (etc)


----------



## BillHanna

1505

My school district gave us off for Yom Kippur and Rosh Hashanah, when I was a kid.


----------



## BillHanna

1506

This motherfxcker said negro. In 2021. Negro. Very heroic talk.


----------



## Luftmensch

1507

 havent progressed as much as we like to think.


----------



## M1k3

1508


----------



## Nemo

M1k3 said:


> 1508
> View attachment 144948


1509

RIP Heath


----------



## Luftmensch

Nemo said:


> RIP Heath



1,510

Best joker (amongst other fun movies)... although I never saw Joaquin


----------



## esoo




----------



## BillHanna

1512


----------



## BillHanna

1513

I was about to sell this bad boy a few months ago, but instead I gifted it to my son. Now it’s used every time I cut something. Chicken breast, peppers, grapes, pb&j, you name it. It sharpens the nicest of anything I have(moritaka, mutsumi, yamashin, yoshimitsu). It must be the scarf.




mazaki 150


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 1513
> 
> I was about to sell this bad boy a few months ago, but instead I gifted it to my son. Now it’s used every time I cut something. Chicken breast, peppers, grapes, pb&j, you name it. It sharpens the nicest of anything I have(moritaka, mutsumi, yamashin, yoshimitsu). It must be the scarf.View attachment 148099
> 
> 
> mazaki 150



1514

Sharp Knife Shop put out a video yesterday specifically on new Mazaki's and I found myself drooling over the nakiri.


----------



## BillHanna

1515

I’m thankful for the ability to continue liking what/who I like without opposing views affecting my enjoyment.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1516

Paragraphs are a good thing.


----------



## IsoJ

1517


----------



## Nemo

1518.

Looks cold!

Is that bluish white stuff snow?


----------



## Nemo

1519.

Where is the OP?

Haven't seen Guari in 4 and a half years!


----------



## IsoJ

Nemo said:


> 1518.
> 
> Looks cold!
> 
> Is that bluish white stuff snow?


1520

I am afraid it is


----------



## M1k3

1521

First of all, Papa Smurf didn't create Smurfette. Gargamel did. She was sent in as Gargamel's evil spy with the intention of destroying the Smurf village. But the overwhelming goodness of the Smurf way of life transformed her. And as for the whole gang-bang scenario - It just couldn't happen. Smurfs are asexual. They don't even have reproductive organs under those little white pants. That's what's so illogical, you know, about being a Smurf. What's the point of living... if you don't have a dick?


----------



## BillHanna

1522 

Stringer is That Dude. Bless that man.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1523

Stringer saved my PM inbox.


----------



## spaceconvoy

1524

And I'm here white-knuckling it while reading along, trying not to scream, Just. Sharpen. The. Damn. Knife!!


----------



## BillHanna

1525

I have no clue what you refer to, sir.


----------



## captaincaed

I'm curious too


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1527

Poor Rome...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1528

Benuser just tossed a confusion-grenade into the room.


----------



## M1k3

1529

And just like that. Out of site, out of mind.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1530

Starting to lock in the holiday cooking. Well, at least for our in-house gathering.

I was planning on making _my_ stuffed mushrooms, which our girls love. But my wife has informed me that she will be making _her_ stuffed mushrooms which she claims the the girls also love.


----------



## BillHanna

1531

An early gift from you to her. The oh so exalted High Road.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 1531
> 
> An early gift from you to her. The oh so exalted High Road.



1532

Already yielded.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1533

_"Every time I think I'm out, they pull me back in!" _@M1k3


----------



## BillHanna

1534

Sharpest cleavers EVER coming soon!


edit for feeling like a dxck: I’m just a filthy casual, hiscleavers will be sharper than mine. Quickly.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 1534
> 
> Sharpest cleavers EVER coming soon!



1535

Soon?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1536

@stringer has the patience of Job.


----------



## esoo

1537

Maybe I’ll lob a pull through sharpener into that discussion


----------



## spaceconvoy

Apropos of nothing, I was reminded of an interview with General Stanley McChrystal I read recently. When asked about which qualities make a good leader, he said the first is self-discipline.

"The second is the ability to make a decision with uncertainty. I’ve struggled with years as to whether that is born or developed. I remember asking my father, “How do you tell who’s going to be good in combat?” I was just a brand-new lieutenant asking the old soldier’s wisdom. He said, “Who can make decisions in combat.” I said, “Well, how do you know?” He says, “Until you’re in combat, you don’t know.”

"You can tell, as he described, a person who’s trying to drive uncertainty to zero will keep asking for more information. They’ll try to get to mitigate all of the uncertainty out, and of course that’s impossible. Some people just have the ability to live with not having perfect knowledge, and yet, they can accept that and still make decisions decisively."

1538


----------



## Michi

esoo said:


> 1537
> 
> Maybe I’ll lob a pull through sharpener into that discussion


Best sharpener there is. Now pull the other one…


----------



## IsoJ

Michi said:


> Best sharpener there is. Now pull the other one…


Angle grinder? 
1539


----------



## M1k3

1541

because @Michi and @IsoJ can't count


----------



## M1k3

1542

Flap disc grinder or GTFO!

#Amirite


----------



## IsoJ

M1k3 said:


> 1542
> 
> Flap disc grinder or GTFO!
> 
> #Amirite


1543 

Always choose the right tools for the job


----------



## M1k3

IsoJ said:


> 1543
> 
> Always choose the right tools for the job
> 
> View attachment 155670


1544

Would you recommend this over a honing rod? Edge leading or trailing?


----------



## IsoJ

M1k3 said:


> 1544
> 
> Would you recommend this over a honing rod? Edge leading or trailing?


1545
This includes all, onestep finish


----------



## M1k3

IsoJ said:


> 1545
> This includes all, onestep finish


1546
But what if I used a honing rod already? And what if I used a dry stone? How many passes? Do you like to do your passes hard and fast or soft and slow?

giggity


----------



## IsoJ

M1k3 said:


> 1546
> But what if I used a honing rod already? And what if I used a dry stone? How many passes? Do you like to do your passes hard and fast or soft and slow?
> 
> giggity


1547
Use dry vodka with the stone, if you used the honing rod, the blade is allready ruined, the vodka works there too. And just go with one firm pass, don't go to excited with it so you won't be exposed


----------



## northside

1548. Am I doing this right?


----------



## Michi

1549 is a prime number.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> 1549 is a prime number.



Meh. Maybe.

Personally, I think 1550 is cooler.


----------



## Greenbriel

M1k3 said:


> 1546
> But what if I used a honing rod already? And what if I used a dry stone? How many passes? Do you like to do your passes hard and fast or soft and slow?
> 
> giggity


1551 This is starting to feel. like a couple of other threads I've been reading.


----------



## Michi

Greenbriel said:


> 1551 This is starting to feel. like a couple of other threads I've been reading.


1552

I have no idea what you are talking about. Could you quote your sources please?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1553

I don't know what giggity means.


----------



## BillHanna

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 1553
> 
> I don't know what giggity means.


1554 

Good for you.


----------



## M1k3

1555


----------



## Greenbriel

Michi said:


> 1552
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about. Could you quote your sources please?


1556

Now stop stirring the pot even further than I did @Michi


----------



## esoo

1557

I wonder if I should drop in those discussions that I sharpen without a burr...


----------



## Greenbriel

esoo said:


> 1557
> 
> I wonder if I should drop in those discussions that I sharpen without a burr...


1558

Dear God, please don't @esoo!

Edit: forgot the count!


----------



## Luftmensch

#1559

I have no idea what is going on 


... and I feel so _lonely_...


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> 1557
> 
> I wonder if I should drop in those discussions that I sharpen without a burr...


1560

Don't confuse him more. Wait until he's at least sharpened once.


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> 1600
> 
> Don't confuse him more. Wait until he's at least sharpened once.



1561

You may want to edit that count.

I don't think he's confused. He's being deliberately obtuse.


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> 1561
> 
> You may want to edit that count.
> 
> I don't think he's confused. He's being deliberately obtuse.


1562

But Ryky said!


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> 1562
> 
> But Ryky said!



1563

So he can go ask Ryky!


----------



## BillHanna

1564

JMLJr


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1565

So hey, edge leading or edge trailing?


----------



## esoo

1566

Edge vertical ala Kippington


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 1565
> 
> So hey, edge leading or edge trailing?


1567
Yes


----------



## Michi

Greenbriel said:


> 1556
> 
> Now stop stirring the pot even further than I did @Michi


1568

Do you think I should be stirring clockwise or counterclockwise?

Does the hemisphere I’m in make a difference?


----------



## M1k3

1569

Would you recommend a wooden, metal or plastic spoon to stir with?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1570

That really depends on the viscosity of what you're stirring.


----------



## M1k3

1570

The pot. Possibly ****.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1571

Well, personally for **** stirring I actually prefer a wooden paddle swirled aggressively in a clockwise rotation. The paddle (or in smaller batches a wooden spatula works) provides more surface area and the clockwise rotation is both natural for me and I find it is easier for others to follow.

But really, there's lots of ways to stir the ****.


----------



## Michi

HumbleHomeCook said:


> But really, there's lots of ways to stir the ****.


I highly recommend the movie "Kenny". It's quintessentially Australian


----------



## Greenbriel

esoo said:


> I don't think he's confused. He's being deliberately obtuse.


1573 LOL, I JUST said the exact same thing in DM while explaining these comments to someone, using the word obtuse, no less.  I have strongly suspected that on a couple of occasions.


----------



## Greenbriel

1574, is this thing on?


----------



## BillHanna

1576

I wish y’all would shut up about Spåre until after I place my order


----------



## Michi

1577 None of the previous five posters (myself excluded) can count.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1578

It's @M1k3's fault. I blindly trusted him and set my compatriots on a bad path.


----------



## Greenbriel

Michi said:


> 1577 None of the previous five posters (myself excluded) can count.


Love you @Michi, but maybe we were thrown off by your no-number post?


----------



## spaceconvoy

Michi said:


> 1577 None of the previous five posters (myself excluded) can count.



1579
They can count just fine. You're the one who skipped counting and threw off the numbers.

It's not a "list the number of your post" thread. The OP specifically says that everyone must count. Number skippers are the real culprits



guari said:


> the requisite is that everyone counts


----------



## Michi

It was a carefully conceived and executed trap


----------



## 4wa1l

In *1582! *the Gregorian calender was introduced. The dates of 5-14 October were skipped but unlike here it was done intentionally!









1582 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Michi

1583

@4wa1l can count.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1584

Vertoku knives are fabulous.


----------



## esoo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 1584
> 
> Vertoku knives are fabulous.



1585


----------



## BillHanna

1586

I kinda feel for the Cutco salespeople that wander in here.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1587

_"There are rules!"_ Walter Sobchak


----------



## Luftmensch

#1588



HumbleHomeCook said:


> "There are rules!"



"You mark that frame an eight, you're entering a world of pain"


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1589

There's hooks back in the water!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1590

Just have to share this...

On another forum I frequent, a guy is trying to make a case for a particular steel being superior for kitchen cutlery. He referenced his Zwilling/Kramer set, and I quote:

_Why would Zwilling sell sets of kitchen knives for over $3,000 if they were crap?_

Yep.


----------



## spaceconvoy

can't wait till that Raquin shows up on BST

1591


----------



## M1k3

1592

$50 off for cooks perhaps?


----------



## captaincaed

BillHanna said:


> 1554
> 
> Good for you.


DAMMIT I MISSED IT 





*sigh* 1593


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1594

The 16th. Now _that_ was a century!


----------



## BillHanna

1595

What is the obsession with talking about what time you woke up. “Yeahhh. I woke up at 0430 today….”

ok


----------



## M1k3

1596

Good luck!
Are you serious?
Yes!
What else do you use luck for?


----------



## esoo

1597


----------



## BillHanna

1598


Have you ever looked at a thread title and said, "nah. I'm not reading that. It's gonna cost me money."


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 1598
> 
> 
> Have you ever looked at a thread title and said, "nah. I'm not reading that. It's gonna cost me money."


1599

Kyuzo?


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> 1599
> 
> Kyuzo?


Luckily for me, fancypants sharpeners are not relevant to my life(skill level).


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Luckily for me, fancypants sharpeners are not relevant to my life(skill level).


1601

TF?


----------



## spaceconvoy

Jesus christ dude, just start an ifunny account or something, no one here wants your stale pixels

1602


----------



## M1k3

spaceconvoy said:


> Jesus christ dude, just start an ifunny account or something, no one here wants your stale pixels
> 
> 1602


At least condense them, instead of trying to up your post count?


----------



## M1k3

1604

"Shut the **** up! I don't even like Whodini!"


----------



## ethompson

1605

Today, I aged 10 years in a moment when I saw our new dishwasher sanitizing the bin labeled "Sourdough starter - do not discard!"


----------



## spaceconvoy

Occam's razor _unless_ the answer means I'm not as skilled and careful as I thought.

1606


----------



## WiriWiri

1607

Bootsy Collins created the British Americas by.colonising Virginia in 1607 (and took funk to heaven)

Sadly, Bootsy wasn’t really involved.


----------



## BillHanna

1608

I kinda miss that Gravier small cleaver I sold


----------



## Wagnum

1607

I think you know precisely what I mean when I say it's a shpadoinkle day


----------



## Michi

1610


Wagnum said:


> 1607


^ 1609


----------



## Wagnum

1611

Smoke another one why don't I


----------



## MSicardCutlery

1612

The once was a man who said "Damn. It seems that I move in determinate grooves, I'm not even a bus, I'm a tram!"


----------



## M1k3

1613


----------



## Michi

1614

Those look bloody nice. Did you make them? From the texture, that looks like they were extruded with a bronze die.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> 1614
> 
> Those look bloody nice. Did you make them? From the texture, that looks like they were extruded with a bronze die.


1615

Made it at work. Yes they are extruded.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1616

Oh yeah...


----------



## spaceconvoy

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Oh yeah...






1617


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 169354
> 
> 1617



1618

But 11000lbs isn't 2631kg...


----------



## spaceconvoy

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 1618
> 
> But 11000lbs isn't 2631kg...


yeah, and 1150 soda cans isn't 607 gallons... youtubers gonna youtube

they might be dumb as rocks but they make nice graphics
1619


----------



## BillHanna

1620

CCK 1301 is heavier AND shorter than my mind’s eye expected. But now I have a better idea what to tell Fredrik or Lars when it’s time for my full size cleaver custom


----------



## Greasylake

Are turtles a shellfish?
1621


----------



## BillHanna

1622 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 1620
> 
> CCK 1301 is heavier AND shorter than my mind’s eye expected. But now I have a better idea what to tell Fredrik or Lars when it’s time for my full size cleaver custom



1623

My brand new 20x15x2 Boos cutting board is both larger and heavier than my mind's eye (and tape measure) expected. I knew it was going to be good sized for my space and I knew it was gonna be hefty, but in person it's a bit of wow moment. But I love it!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1624

I told him to understand the "why" and the "how" will start to come to him. He said I was being condescending.

He's still looking for that burr.


----------



## BillHanna

1625

I forgot about that guy. Bless you.


----------



## esoo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 1624
> 
> I told him to understand the "why" and the "how" will start to come to him. He said I was being condescending.
> 
> He's still looking for that burr.



1626

 is what he deserves


----------



## BillHanna

1627

For all the customer service ref is providing for the aizu,I’m half expecting him to say, “Never mind. I really like it now. I have three knives just perfect for it.”


----------



## BillHanna

1628

It’s raining Raquin


----------



## M1k3

1629

Hallelujah?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1630

_Let the Wat shine in. Let the Wat shine in..._


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> 1629
> 
> Hallelujah?


1631

I don’t get the reference. First colony in Massachusetts?


----------



## rmrf

Michi said:


> 1631
> 
> I don’t get the reference. First colony in Massachusetts?


1632

Probably reference to 1628, "It's raining Raquin (men)", by weather girls.


----------



## BillHanna

1633

I want my son’s knife.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 1633
> 
> I want my son’s knife.


1634

Trade him? But make sure to say "no take backsies!!"


----------



## BillHanna

With my new acquisition, I was gonna sell my 1301.

instead

I’m gonna get a 1302 to round out my 13xx. I’m also considering the Naozumi SKs Bernal got in.


----------



## M1k3

1636

When your prep cook asks for a "sharp ass knife", she means the Mercer, not the Z-wear 

Now I have another "ass knife"


----------



## spaceconvoy

there should be a forum tool that prompts posters when they type 'W2': 

W2-bot: "Hi, I noticed you typed 'W2', a relatively rare tool steel in the world of kitchen knives. Did you perhaps mean 'white 2', the far more common Japanese carbon steel?"

1637


----------



## esoo

spaceconvoy said:


> there should be a forum tool that prompts posters when they type 'W2':
> 
> W2-bot: "Hi, I noticed you typed 'W2', a relatively rare tool steel in the world of kitchen knives. Did you perhaps mean 'white 2', the far more common Japanese carbon steel?"
> 
> 1637



And then there is Shi.han who actually uses W2. Thankfully we haven't had to deal with A2 the same way.

1638


----------



## M1k3

1639

Green vinyl tape. @BillHanna


----------



## BillHanna

When I sell a knife, I should throw a couple vials of Dermabond in there 


1640

and what's the deal with people forgettng to put their post number? Geez. Get with it.


----------



## esoo

1641

When I post to the counting thread, I remember to add the count.


----------



## esoo

1642

And people should never take my comments seriously.....


----------



## captaincaed

M1k3 said:


> 1636
> 
> When your prep cook asks for a "sharp ass knife", she means the Mercer, not the Z-wear
> 
> Now I have another "ass knife"


1643
I thought she was asking for the garlic press?


----------



## BillHanna

1644


Filthy. Disgusting. Enablers.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 1644
> 
> 
> Filthy. Disgusting. Enablers.



1645

Are you getting a new 210mm sujihiki?


----------



## BillHanna

1646



HA! Nope, not yet. That'll be Hyde, Shehan, or Spåre. Once the card cools off.


----------



## BillHanna

1647

20 years ago

Bill: Aubrey, have I told you how much I love your voice?

Aubrey: No, Bill. You haven’t! 

Bill: Is that why I haven’t got any open menu calls today?

Peanut Gallery:


----------



## DamageInc

1648

Just signed to buy my first house after paying rent for years and years. Can't wait for the upcoming recession.


----------



## M1k3

1649

Another JML? Will he buy this?


----------



## BillHanna

1650


That 120mm cutie rectangle by Lundbergs keeps winking at me. If she keeps fvcking around like that, Imma take her home.


----------



## M1k3

1651


----------



## M1k3

1652

Hey foo! Giggles was right, ey. Computers are the key to the future!

Chale!


----------



## M1k3

1653

Check you out fool. You're like that Esteban Jobs or Marcos Zuckerberg.


----------



## M1k3

1654

Pinche soyrizo always givin me the runs.


----------



## Moooza

1655

Is this forum becoming the 'WTB Kono' forum?


----------



## BillHanna

1656

You holdin’?


----------



## M1k3

Coworker Not Working on the Line with me: "How's it going?"

Me: ""

Coworker: "That bad? Why?"

Me: "**death stare at coworker working on the line with me** Because today ends in a 'Y'?"


----------



## captaincaed

1657
I never realized how much asinine crap was on YT until I watched with a 9 year old.


----------



## M1k3

captaincaed said:


> 1657
> I never realized how much asinine crap was on YT until I watched with a 9 year old.


1658

Have you met Siren Head? Cartoon Cat? Trevor Henderson? I have. Thanks grandkids!

P.S. Grandkids are great to get full of sugar and caffeine before they go home.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> 1658
> 
> Have you met Siren Head? Cartoon Cat? Trevor Henderson? I have. Thanks grandkids!
> 
> P.S. Grandkids are great to get full of sugar and caffeine before they go home.



1659

Baby Shark still haunts my dreams.


----------



## captaincaed

1660
I had to watch Coco Melon in the ER with a toddler when I was volunteering. It's hard to dissociate the two now


----------



## M1k3

1661

https://www.reddit.com/r/KidsAre****ingStupid/


----------



## BillHanna

1663

Cross your palm with silver. This phrase is hilarious and sinister at the same time.


Edit: correction for ombudsman @Michi


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1663

@nakiriknaifuwaifu drops a mass drop thread almost completely void of any information and half the forum runs around dry humping air.

Now that's power.


----------



## captaincaed

1664 
Why am I envisioning forum members in Sponge Bob costumes making comical gestures now? Oh, it's YOU.


----------



## Michi

1666
Filler post, because @captaincaed can't count 

But he'll probably blame @M1k3, who couldn't be bothered to count at all 

If people keep this up, we'll have about 1,001,000 posts by the time someone proclaims one million


----------



## captaincaed

1666666666666666666

Sorry cat was on the keyboard


----------



## spaceconvoy

1668

my password is bigger than yours

now I remember why I haven't been around so much lately


----------



## M1k3

1668

And it brings all the haters to the yard.

And they're like, "I can hate harder than you!"


----------



## BillHanna

1670

In before the ombudsman arrives.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1671

Fortunately, I have one of the two main protagonists on permanent ignore.


----------



## M1k3

1672


----------



## esoo

1673

Should've realized I should've stopped long before. My apologies to the rest.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1674

Apologies not necessary. 

Reckon now we know which one of the two I ignore.


----------



## esoo

1675

Forgot rule 1 as I was tired and sick: don't argue on the internet.


----------



## spaceconvoy

1676

Don't worry, you're cool. It's not about y'all, just me. I'm transitioning right now and a lot of the things I used to enjoy on testosterone aren't appealing anymore. I would have enjoyed that little slap fight


----------



## esoo

1677

Good luck. I have a daughter who hasn't decided who she wants to be yet and I'm trying to be as supporting as I can be.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1678

Look out world! I've got my own Admin and representative!


----------



## BillHanna

1679

HumbleAdminCook


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1680

Sharpeners can be eccentric.


----------



## BillHanna

1681


----------



## esoo

1682

Does make life interesting, doesn't it?


----------



## BillHanna

Rusty Boyz are the Best Boyz


----------



## MowgFace

1684

Should we start a conversation about TF, Santokus, 180 Gyutos or COVID in order to get this thread moving?


----------



## M1k3

1685

Am I the only one....wait, wrong thread


----------



## BillHanna

1686


Ignore thread? SO LONG COVID THREAD. WHO’S NEXT?


----------



## Michi

1887

Monkeypox. Is the up and coming thing!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> 1887
> 
> Monkeypox. Is the up and coming thing!



*1688*

I look forward to ignoring that thread too. # @BillHanna Rocks


----------



## M1k3

1689

Am I the only one that thinks skipping 200 numbers is a "no no"?


----------



## captaincaed

I thought monkeypox is what @M1k3 got after after a wild night out getting his carrot tangled. 1690


----------



## Michi

1691


HumbleHomeCook said:


> *1688*
> 
> I look forward to ignoring that thread too. # @BillHanna Rocks


Looks like I can't count, either…


----------



## esoo

1692
Counting is overrated


----------



## M1k3

1693


esoo said:


> 1692
> "Counting is overrated" - Michi


----------



## Michi

1694

1693 + 1 = 1694


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> 1693 + 1 = 1694



#1,695


----------



## esoo

1696

That moment when you turn around and see the fiancee using the Takada gyuto to cut apart the cooked chicken.....


----------



## BillHanna

1697

8yo: I want something hot.

Me: beefaroni?

8: nah.

Me: Chili?

8: Beefaroni.


----------



## captaincaed

1698
It stays like this until 13


----------



## M1k3

1699

And then it gets worse.


----------



## BillHanna

1700


I used a frag(so fancy) I got as a sample called City On Fire. Thank Mazaki I didn’t use it on my skin. It smells like an arsonist could rub one out to it. My wife said she got an instant headache. The 8yo looked at me like I committed a crime. 


The idiot 2yo loves it. Too bad, kid. Binned.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1701

On another forum, dude is asking about a knife he can maintain in primitive conditions. He mentioned sharpening with sand on a log.


----------



## captaincaed

KMS? Is a log considered a jig?
1702


----------



## spaceconvoy

captaincaed said:


> KMS? Is a log considered a jig?
> 1702


1703
I think the log is a strop, and the sand is a compound


----------



## PeopleoftheSun

1704

I mean, Murray Carter brags a lot about sharpening a knife to “shaving sharp” with just a piece of concrete cinderblock and stopping on some cardboard. Who needs “compound” lol.


----------



## M1k3

1,705

Hey estupido! The tickets keep coming in and the food isn't going out! But sure, blame not reading the ticket on the noise of the kitchen. Because the vents aren't making noise or anything else  Now you have to remake it!

And I have to remake my **** because it died while you were being estupido!




HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!


----------



## BillHanna

1706


Knowing what I’ve spent on knives, why are you sweating me on a 80USD DE razor. (Shhhhhh @tcmx3 )


----------



## M1k3

1707

"Chucking a sickle"

Not sure what it means exactly but I'm using it at work on Tuesday.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1,708



M1k3 said:


> "Chucking a sickle"





Not a sickle!! That might be quite dangerous! 


A _sickie..._. Spelt with an 'ie' (pronounced sick-e... ends like selfie) is a great Australian tradition. A "sickie" is when you use sick leave to take a day off work, when you are quite capable of going to work. They are usually correlated with long weekends and sporting finals.... they are most definitely highly correlated with not "giving an arse" on that particular day!

But I do like the idea of chucking a sickle... sounds like something a soviet or agricultural superhero might do???


----------



## M1k3

1709

Oh we have that also. It's called Monday. Or Friday.


----------



## Geigs

Th


Luftmensch said:


> #1,708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a sickle!! That might be quite dangerous!
> 
> 
> A _sickie..._. Spelt with an 'ie' (pronounced sickeee) is a great Australian tradition. A "sickie" is when you use sick leave to take a day off work, when you are quite capable of going to work. They are usually correlated with long weekends and sporting finals.... they are most definitely highly correlated with not "giving an arse" on that particular day!
> 
> But I do like the idea of chucking a sickle... sounds like something a soviet or agricultural superhero might do???


There's a wine tasting at a liquor store near me, end of year clearance sale with 100+ wines open for tasting. I feel a migraine coming on and will be chucking a half day sickle to go and sample some fine wines.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1711



Geigs said:


> There's a wine tasting at a liquor store near me, end of year clearance sale with 100+ wines open for tasting. I feel a migraine coming on and will be chucking a half day sickle to go and sample some fine wines.



That's the.... (wait for it).... that's the spirit!!!


----------



## Michi

Last time I chucked a sickle, it barely missed my mate. I could have damn near decapitated him…


----------



## Luftmensch

#1713 (und counting... ah ah ah....)



Michi said:


> Last time I chucked a sickle, it barely missed my mate. I could have damn near decapitated him…



Had you hit him... he might have had to take a sickle day off work!!


----------



## Michi

1714


Luftmensch said:


> #1713 (und counting... ah ah ah....)


Stickler!


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Last time I chucked a sickle, it barely missed my mate. I could have damn near decapitated him…


1715

Communist extremist. Should of just taken a sickie.


----------



## BillHanna

1716



You’re a bastard, @M1k3


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1717

Donald "Cowboy" Cerrone retired tonight. A true class act who has been quietly giving back for years. My all time favorite athlete.







"Any one, any time, any where."


----------



## Michi

1718

At the current rate, it will take another 2,295.35 years to reach one million posts.


----------



## BillHanna

1719


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 1719
> 
> View attachment 186797



1720

@BillHanna. Optimist.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1,721



Michi said:


> 1718
> 
> At the current rate, it will take another 2,295.35 years to reach one million posts.



Hehe... 

Dunno if my interpretation of the post permalinks is correct... Checkout post #1,339 back in early 2019... permalinks were at about 600,000... currently KKF is just over 915,000... so in those three years... we averaged approximately 100,000 posts per year.

At least we will break 1,000,000 posts across KKF next year!!


----------



## esoo

1722

W2 and W#2 are different steels


----------



## spaceconvoy

esoo said:


> 1722
> 
> W2 and W#2 are different steels


wrong thread, you're looking for Unpopular Options

1723


----------



## esoo

spaceconvoy said:


> wrong thread, you're looking for Unpopular Options
> 
> 1723



1724

I wasn't sure where to put it. Figured it bridge possibly popular so dropped it here.


----------



## Michi

1725



esoo said:


> W2 and W#2 are different steels


This thread is about counting to a million. Outright lies belong in the other thread


----------



## 4wa1l

1726



esoo said:


> 1722
> 
> W2 and W#2 are different steels


And then shirogami #2 is not shiro 2


----------



## esoo

1727





__





Composition Comparison Graph For The Knife Steels Takefu Shiro2, Hitachi Shirogami 2, AISI W2, Hitachi White 2 Version 4.36






zknives.com


----------



## Michi

esoo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Composition Comparison Graph For The Knife Steels Takefu Shiro2, Hitachi Shirogami 2, AISI W2, Hitachi White 2 Version 4.36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zknives.com


1727

I live and learn, thank you!


----------



## esoo

Michi said:


> 1727
> 
> I live and learn, thank you!


1729

You’re welcome. I’ve been lazy at times and gone W2 instead of w#2

And here’s a relevant bit I’ve posted before. Kitchen Knife Glossary redux


----------



## Nemo

1730

Whhappened to the OP (@guari)?

Last seen in May 2017.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1,731



Nemo said:


> 1730
> 
> Whhappened to the OP (@guari)?
> 
> Last seen in May 2017.



Got bored of all the numbers!!!


----------



## Michi

1732

Dem numbers goin' up!


----------



## Se1ryu

4wa1l said:


> 1726
> 
> 
> And then shirogami #2 is not shiro 2


1,732
Takefu steel and Hitachi steel?


----------



## Michi

1734


Se1ryu said:


> 1,732
> Takefu steel and Hitachi steel?


^ 1733


----------



## Se1ryu

Michi said:


> 1734
> 
> ^ 1733


1,733


----------



## Se1ryu

I see the last number is 1,731
but instead of clicking post, I scrolled up and see the steel chart lol. After that I post a reply but you came in first @Michi


----------



## M1k3

1737

Counting is hard.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> 1737
> 
> Counting is hard.



1738

Just ask the OP.


----------



## M1k3

1,739
@HumbleHomeCook 


Nemo said:


> 1730
> 
> Whhappened to the OP (@guari)?
> 
> Last seen in May 2017.



I might be waiting awhile for a response.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1740

After 314 years of service, our microwave finally died.

ME: 

WIFE: Well, we need to get a new one. Oh, maybe that red one I saw the...

ME:


----------



## BillHanna

1741

Want my toaster oven?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> Want my toaster oven?



1742

No. But my wife probably does.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1743

I don't know man. I stared at these things for an hour today and was bored as hell.


----------



## M1k3

1,744

A spare?  That n+1 in layman's?


----------



## Edge

1745

Just checking in.


----------



## BillHanna

1746

Could I possibly ignore allllll of Pasadena, not just breadcrumb collaborators?


----------



## esoo

1747

I have a similar feeling and just hit the ignore button.


----------



## esoo

1748

I'd pull out the but I've got that guy ignored...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 1746
> 
> Could I possibly ignore allllll of Pasadena, not just breadcrumb collaborators?
> 
> 
> View attachment 189489



1749

I get it now.


----------



## M1k3

1,750

Glendale > South Pasadena

P.S. South Pasadena is like South Detroit. Nonexistent.


----------



## IsoJ

1751

bacon flavoured popcorn


----------



## BillHanna

1752


Restaurants don’t serve milk


----------



## Nemo

1753

A dog is a part of your family.

A cat is a tiny tiger that lives in your house.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1,754



Nemo said:


> A cat is a tiny tiger that lives in your house.



Being 'chosen' by a cat is one of life's greatest pleasures. Depending on the cat, if it chooses you as its favourite, the bond and level of affection that you can develop are significant and deep! Definitely a family member!

I like dogs... but there is a certain neediness and (frankly) grossness that also makes me ambivalent. They're a bit like children! I love my own. I love my family's. And I like my friends'. Not much interest in perfect strangers!


----------



## Nemo

Luftmensch said:


> #1,754
> 
> 
> 
> Being 'chosen' by a cat is one of life's greatest pleasures. Depending on the cat, if it chooses you as its favourite, the bond and level of affection that you can develop are significant and deep! Definitely a family member!
> 
> I like dogs... but there is a certain neediness and (frankly) grossness that also makes me ambivalent. They're a bit like children! I love my own. I love my family's. And I like my friends'. Not much interest in perfect strangers!


1755

Don't get me wrong, I have a great relationship with our cat. But she is soooo much more aloof than the dog.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1,755



Nemo said:


> Don't get me wrong, I have a great relationship with our cat. But she is soooo much more aloof than the dog.



Hehe... not at all! 

It's all personalities. I've had a string of cats ever since I was born. In my experience the social and environmental context has a big impact on their personality. If they are allowed to roam or have other companions, they are less interested in humans.

Our most recent cat was an indoor kitty (we used to take her out on a leash). For the latter half of her life, she was our only cat. She was sooo bonded to us. Her needs were very simple: food and affection. We had a lovely understanding. She appreciated her personal time. But her routine was also intertwined with ours. She needed her cuddles in the morning and at night. She'd often seek out laps during the day or follow us around the house. She was so gentle, affectionate and undemanding. Definitely not aloof.

One of our past cats was hilarious. Before we knew better, we let her roam during the day (not at night). She was fiercely independent and had a lot of attitude. I still wouldn't describe her as aloof... but she'd definitely prefer to be in the garden having adventures than in the house!


----------



## esoo

1757

Rule 1 - you will eff up the finish on your knife.


----------



## M1k3

1,758

Power outage?

Sounds good! On my way home. 

FYI there's a local power outage within my phone until about 6:30pm today.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1759

_Bown chicka-chicka-bown bow_ 

WABI SABI!

_Bown chicka-chicka-bown bow_ 

WABI SABI!


----------



## MSicardCutlery

Luftmensch said:


> I like dogs... but there is a certain neediness and (frankly) grossness that also makes me ambivalent. They're a bit like children!


It's definitely easier to respect an animal that could take you or leave you and is fully capable of signaling you to **ck off.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1761

So on another forum, primarily focused on folding knives, a question was raised about coated blades. I commented that if you actually use them and sharpen them, you'll eventually need to thin them and that will trash the coating. 

I was offered this picture to contradict my assertion:






I think him and I have different ideas about thinning.


----------



## M1k3

1,762
I guess technically the truth? Like chucking a cupholder out of the car to save some weight?


----------



## esoo

1763

Everytime I show a post from an ignored member to see what's happening in the discussion, I'm always rewarded with a reminder of why the member is ignored.


----------



## Edge

1764
And every time I see someone ignoring I think, they may ignore and I may not.


----------



## M1k3

1,765


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1766

You can ignore reality but you can't ignore the consequences of ignoring reality.


----------



## M1k3

1,767

Can't ignore reality or consequences. They're not a member here.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1,768

I gnaw???


----------



## ethompson

1769

Why hasn’t my driver gotten me my Kamon yet? I’ve got room to prep dinner while commuting in the back of my S class.


----------



## SirCutAlot

1770 nice steel


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1771

I say Jeeves, tell that young man to step aside. There's a positively luscious Kamon I deserve.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1772

Tonight my wife informed me that she does not agree that Iceberg is the king of lettuce.

Thirty four years.

Ya think ya know a person...


----------



## M1k3

1,773

@HumbleHomeCook's wife sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Nemo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 1772
> 
> Tonight my wife informed me that she does not agree that Iceberg is the king of lettuce.
> 
> Thirty four years.
> 
> Ya think ya know a person...


It is king of lettuce in Australia. Ten bucks a head of lettuce at the moment.

1774


----------



## M1k3

Nemo said:


> It is king of lettuce in Australia. Ten bucks a head of lettuce at the moment.
> 
> 1774


10 bucks a head for trash?


----------



## Nemo

M1k3 said:


> 10 bucks a head for trash?


Yeah, a lot of the farms got wiped out in the recent floods. Then wiped out again in the more recent floods. Then again in the even more recent floods.

It's been a very wet year in parts of the country.


----------



## M1k3

1,777

Damn, that sucks. 

So did the flooding leave behind the trash lettuce?


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> So did the flooding leave behind the trash lettuce?


1,778

Yes. Covered in mud and rotting


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> 1,778
> 
> Yes. Covered in mud and rotting


1,779

At least it didn't happen to some Arugula.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1780

Arugula. Not a lettuce.


----------



## MowgFace

1781

Here are some fun facts as of 1781








1781 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Heckel7302

1782

Birth year of perhaps the most legendary violinist of all time, Niccolo Paganini.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

1783

A major source of inspiration for perhaps the most incredible pianist of all time, Franz Liszt


----------



## M1k3

1,784

Glad I started as a dishwasher, instead of going to culinary school.


----------



## M1k3

1,785

Who knew thermometer location can be such a heated discussion


----------



## Michi

1,786

Yeah, it’s a real pressure cooker situation.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1787

One might say it's a hot topic.


----------



## Lars

1788

My neighbours moved out of their house today. They have lived here since the 60's. All the kids and grand kids came and helped move everything to their new apartment.


----------



## M1k3

1,789

Boss took away the promotion he promised?

Nnnnnooooo pppprrrooobbblllleeemmmm!!!

With one easy trick, I can promote myself!

Step 1: Apply somewhere else.


----------



## esoo

1790

Never expected to see that on a Kaiju


----------



## Homechef

1791

Dear Mr. Raquin, 

I've been refreshing your page all day with a "coming soon" gyuto posted in your store. I'm leaving work and won't be able to manically hover for the next 23 minutes. If at all possible, please don't post it live during that window. It's nearly midnight in France and maybe I'll luck out. Most likely others on this site should take it as a indication that the knife will post in approximately 22 minutes...!

Yours Truly,

FOMO


----------



## JayS20

@Homechef It's usually online at 19:00/7pm, sometimes at 6 but less likely.
It's usually always this time. Think I have only seen 1 or 2 times an exception in 2 years where a knife went online at random.
So you have 7h8min


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> 1,789
> 
> Boss took away the promotion he promised?
> 
> Nnnnnooooo pppprrrooobbblllleeemmmm!!!
> 
> With one easy trick, I can promote myself!
> 
> Step 1: Apply somewhere else.


Completed steps 2, 3 and 4 of obtaining a promotion yesterday. Doing step 5, which should be the final one before signing paperwork, Friday. Hoping Saturday I can tell my current boss shove it where the sun don't shine I've been promoted.


----------



## Edge

1794
Congratulations on acquiring the promotion.


----------



## M1k3

Edge said:


> 1794
> Congratulations on acquiring the promotion.


1,795

Let's not get ahead of ourselves, I still have to meet with the GM. But seems very promising at this point.


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> 1,795
> 
> Let's not get ahead of ourselves, I still have to meet with the GM. But seems very promising at this point.


1,796

Met with the GM. He'll be in touch with me soon with a job offer/contract


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> 1,796
> 
> Met with the GM. He'll be in touch with me soon with a job offer/contract



1797

Hope it all works out buddy!


----------



## Heckel7302

M1k3 said:


> 1,796
> 
> Met with the GM. He'll be in touch with me soon with a job offer/contract


1798

Here's hoping the pay raise is significant enough to justify a nice new knife!


----------



## M1k3

Heckel7302 said:


> 1798
> 
> Here's hoping the pay raise is significant enough to justify a nice new knife!


Should hopefully be enough for more than 1 nice knife. After I replace my junker car and take my wife out to celebrate.


----------



## M1k3

1,800

You may now call me 'Chef Mike'


----------



## MSicardCutlery




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> 1,800
> 
> You may now call me 'Chef Mike'


1802 

Yes Chef!

Congrats buddy.


----------



## Michi

1,803

Congratulations, your highness


----------



## BillHanna

@M1k3 Yes, Jeff. Just don’t change the system. They have a system.


----------



## M1k3

1,805

Thanks everyone for the congratulations!


----------



## M1k3

1,806

"Hat to loose you"

Actually, my hat to tight. But I'm quitting so don't worry about the hat I bought myself.


----------



## M1k3

1,807

"Is there any way you can push it back a week? My AM lead is going on vacation. I gave you the promotion, now you're using that to get a Sous position?" - Chef

"
So where's my jacket? Where's the change in job title in the payroll system? Where's my picture on the promotion wall?" - Me

"....." - Chef


----------



## BillHanna

1808
"uhhhhhh. what had happened was...." - Chef


----------



## M1k3

1,809

"Mike, you finally made it right! And you're just about to leave!" - Chef

"You finally let me know which way you wanted it made, after showing me 5 different ways to make it!" - Me


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> "You finally let me know which way you wanted it made, after showing me 5 different ways to make it!" - Me


1,810

You should have asked for some self-explanatory meals to be put on the menu.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> 1,810
> 
> You should have asked for some self-explanatory meals to be put on the menu.


1,811

They are! But Chef can't keep his **** straight. So he talks to us Cooks like we're the dingdong's 

"READ YOUR MENU CHEF!!! You signed the 'no drugs or alcohol policy' form, right Chef? "


----------



## M1k3

1,811

Pretty straightforward, right (the B.B.L.T.)?





He originally showed us it on Wheat and bacon made in house. Then bought bacon. Then sourdough bread. Then back to bacon made in house. Roma tomatoes. No, heirloom tomatoes...


----------



## M1k3

1,812

ZINGERS ALL AROUND TODAY!

"You sure you want to be management? You think you can handle it? You'll be back in 2 months." - Chef

"Yes I do. They let you do it so....
Here, let's make a bet. I bet you $100,000 that 6 months from now, I won't be back except to collect my $100,000." - Me


----------



## Luftmensch

#1,814




M1k3 said:


> 1,800
> 
> You may now call me 'Chef Mike'





Awesome! Congratulations!

Nothing better than leaving a workplace that doesn't value you! I hope the staff in the new role are more supportive. Your old chef sounds like a d!ck.

Oui Chef M1k3! 

... or if we are in Scotland and M1k3 is particularly small.... Wee Chef!!


----------



## M1k3

1,815

Videogame lamps use real electricity.


----------



## M1k3

Luftmensch said:


> #1,814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Congratulations!
> 
> Nothing better than leaving a workplace that doesn't value you! I hope the staff in the new role are more supportive. Your old chef sounds like a d!ck.
> 
> Oui Chef M1k3!
> 
> ... or if we are in Scotland and M1k3 is particularly small.... Wee Chef!!


1,816

Aye! (I'm also Irish. I'll let you guess the third ethnicity)


----------



## Michi

2,817

I totally don’t get the joke.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> 2,817
> 
> I totally don’t get the joke.


1,818

What joke? Videogame lamps use real electricity. It's not make believe.

P.S. missed it by 1,000


----------



## Luftmensch

#1,819



M1k3 said:


> 1,816
> 
> Aye! (I'm also Irish. I'll let you guess the third ethnicity)



Then the only remaining question is: are you small??



M1k3 said:


> What joke? Videogame lamps use real electricity. It's not make believe.



I thought it was pretty clever! But I suppose there is a degree of linguistic ambiguity. "Videogame lamps"... as in: lamps in video games.... and not... lamps for playing video games?? But the latter isnt so witty


----------



## Michi

1,820

So what’s the Irish connection? Penny pinching?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1821

After receiving the premium soy sauces I had to hit the Asian market for some things. As I was picking through the lemongrass, I couldn't help but think of @M1k3's poor knife.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 1821
> 
> After receiving the premium soy sauces I had to hit the Asian market for some things. As I was picking through the lemongrass, I couldn't help but think of @M1k3's poor knife.


1,822

As much as that sucked and I was upset with her, we're cool with each other now.

I've been teaching her as much as possible before I ditch this madhouse. She's been helping me push deserving people under the bus


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1823

I'm 53 years old. No matter how much longer I live, it will not be a sufficient amount of time for me to ever understand buying a TF.


----------



## esoo

1824

I turned 52. It was a moment of weakness as the price was right and curiosity got the better of me. 

Now to see about a custom instead.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 1823
> 
> I'm 53 years old. No matter how much longer I live, it will not be a sufficient amount of time for me to ever understand buying a TF.


1,825

Phew, I was beginning to think I just wasn't getting it. I'm not alone and you have a headstart.


----------



## esoo

1826

Bad planning to have critical dinner stages at the same time as a maker drops some knives. Got the knife into the cart but wasn't fast enough past that


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1827

I shall make a demonstrably wrong, yet decidedly sure statement with the intent of being controversial and then when many people disagree I shall ignore their logical responses and pluck out a single point of contention to continue to argue about.

Also, I shall hint at my own expertise without actually revealing it.


----------



## esoo

1828

I think I should stop trying to argue with people on the Internet.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> 1828
> 
> I think I should stop trying to argue with people on the Internet.



1829

Once in a while it can pass the time though.


----------



## esoo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 1829
> 
> Once in a while it can pass the time though.



1830

Yeah, when one isn't wanting to do the day job.


----------



## BillHanna

1831

I was hoping for something "messier".

anyways

I got some "summer corn" ice cream from a local shop. It tasted like Screaming Yellow Zonkers, if you're familiar. As I'm taking my last bite The Wife says, "How was your corn on the cob ice cream?" How To Ruin An Experience In Nine Words Or Less. It was still delicious, though.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1832

Man, it's been a long time since I even thought about Zonkers and Fiddle Faddle!


----------



## esoo

1833

Remind me to ask for edge length from anyone (including retailers) as it isn't just Sakai using the handle/tip measure


----------



## BillHanna

1834

That should be industry standard, anyways. I don't cut with the spine.


----------



## esoo

1835

I agree, but some like to overstate for some reason. 

Like the guy's price the first time he tried to sell that knife.


----------



## ethompson

1836

I like his method of optimistic measuring for… reasons


----------



## esoo

1837

Interesting he's trying to setup a knife store.


----------



## BillHanna

1838

So he's a pre-vendor?


----------



## esoo

1839

Put www. in front and .com after his user name and you get a page saying a store is coming soon 

IMO though, I short of facts to really judge.


----------



## M1k3

1,840

Start a new job.

Miss the KKF drama


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> 1,840
> 
> Start a new job.
> 
> Miss the KKF drama



1841

Reckon it's a worthy trade.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1842

TF is just so exciting! I mean, will it be straight? How thick will will yours be? Will the handle fit? How many scratches will it have? And now, what length will you actually get?

All that awesome, suspense filled, anticipation for just $500+!


----------



## M1k3

1,843

How many pictures to find "the one"? Will it have an overgrind?

Find out next week for the answer to these and other questions on "TF is this knife?"


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> 1839
> 
> Put www. in front and .com after his user name and you get a page saying a store is coming soon
> 
> IMO though, I short of facts to really judge.


1,844


----------



## M1k3

1,845

So many nice knives available while I have this involuntary but necessary temporary moratorium on knife purchases. And Christmas is coming up!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1846

I'm at a point of of being almost completely turned off as soon as any "broadcast" chef says to save your scraps of whatever you cut for stock.

I mean, yeah, I get it and it can be true but it just feels so contrived any more. I have never seen any of those same cooks pull out a bag of veggie scraps and chicken wingtips and use them in their recipes. I wonder just how many practice what they preach at home?

Pro kitchen I get as they're so cost conscious.

Anyways, my whine of the day I reckon.


----------



## M1k3

I do that and I've never been on TV....


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> I do that and I've never been on TV....


1,848

Might be time for a career change then? Start your own cooking channel…

I don't do the veggie scrap saving thing either. I find that, for vegetable stock, the powdered or ready-to-use stock is generally fine.

I do make my own beef and chicken stock though. The pre-made and powdered versions are just not as good.


----------



## esoo

1849

Never thought I'd reach the point where I'd ignore a BST thread.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1,850



HumbleHomeCook said:


> I'm at a point of of being almost completely turned off as soon as any "broadcast" chef says to save your scraps of whatever you cut for stock.



I guess a commercial kitchen will accumulate scraps really quickly? We dont. Saving a few carrot peels and onion tops is hardly worth it. They would be pretty miserable by the time we had enough scraps to make a decent stock....

But we do compost! We store a small bin for vegetable scraps in the fridge. When that gets full (about once a week), I transfer the scraps to the compost bin in our courtyard. I take this opportunity to turn the compost. It reduces our rubbish a fair bit.... it also keeps the worms happy. For people who have the space... this is a pretty low effort way of recycling scraps.


----------



## esoo

#1851

If I were to store vegetable scraps. I would do it in the freezer. I occasionally do keep chicken parts in the freezer to throw in the pot when making stock.

As for compost, we have municipal composting. Bucket (with bag) on the counter, that gets transferred to container in garage when full, and the garage container goes out for pickup once per week. I do get amazed at how heavy that bucket gets some weeks.


----------



## deltaplex

1852

We save both meat and non-meat scraps in the freezer and when the bins are full then it gets turned into pressure stock. There are 6 people here though, so I'd imagine if it were one or two of us that the progress would be quite a bit slower. We've also got a compost system - 1/3rd size hotel pan on counter top-> 5 gal bucket in garage -> pile out by the sheds for food/yard/carpentry waste


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1853

I am absolutely not against saving stuff for stock, soups, etc. I used to do it fairly routinely but I have limited freezer space and just finally decided that making batches of stock took up room that I could better use for other things. But if we ever get a supplemental freezer, I'll probably make stock like crazy!

My qualm was with seemingly every on-air cook saying it every time they cut something. I suspect many (majority ?) don't actually do it that often at home and it feels to me like it has become more of an obligatory thing to say to make them appear to be quite waste conscious.


----------



## Luftmensch

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 1853
> 
> I am absolutely not against saving stuff for stock, soups, etc. I used to do it fairly routinely but I have limited freezer space and just finally decided that making batches of stock took up room that I could better use for other things. But if we ever get a supplemental freezer, I'll probably make stock like crazy!
> 
> My qualm was with seemingly every on-air cook saying it every time they cut something. I suspect many (majority ?) don't actually do it that often at home and it feels to me like it has become more of an obligatory thing to say to make them appear to be quite waste conscious.



#1,854

Agreed! That's why we compost instead. While I don't consider us to be wealthy...we're nowhere near poor either. Perhaps a reflection of this 'largess' is that I just use fresh whole vegetables on the odd occasion I have made stock!! And I dont have any guilt in doing so...


----------



## bahamaroot

1,855 

Going on 6 years, we'll all be dead before we get close to 1,000,000.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

bahamaroot said:


> 1,855
> 
> Going on 6 years, we'll all be dead before we get close to 1,000,000.



1856

Damnit! Post faster!


----------



## ethompson

1857

If you leave the forum more worked up and irritable than when you arrived maybe you should reevaluate how you engage with this hobby


----------



## BillHanna

1858

I hope the Browns never win a game the suspended guy plays, and I hope Jacoby Brissett balls out to get his chance on another team.


----------



## ch_br

1859

I'm gonna start posting here..

Was doing the math yesterday..

We would need approximately about 550 members to post here daily for 5 years to hit 1MM posts

Sorry if this is upsetting.. But I'll try to add to the count


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ch_br said:


> 1859
> 
> I'm gonna start posting here..
> 
> Was doing the math yesterday..
> 
> We would need approximately about 550 members to post here daily for 5 years to hit 1MM posts
> 
> Sorry if this is upsetting.. But I'll try to add to the count



1860

The Dude abides.


----------



## ch_br

1861

Well that's just like, your opinion, man.


----------



## ch_br

1862 

But this aggression of too few posts here shall not stand, man.


----------



## Luftmensch

#1,863

Hey, careful man! There’s a beverage here!


----------



## Luftmensch

#1,864



ch_br said:


> 1859
> 
> I'm gonna start posting here..
> 
> Was doing the math yesterday..
> 
> We would need approximately about 550 members to post here daily for 5 years to hit 1MM posts
> 
> Sorry if this is upsetting.. But I'll try to add to the count



Yeah? Well, you know? That's just like uh... your opinion, man.


----------



## ch_br

1864



Luftmensch said:


> #1,863
> 
> Hey, careful man! There’s a beverage here!



Ah ha did you see my status quote!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ch_br said:


> 1862
> 
> But this aggression of too few posts here shall not stand, man.



1865

Don't look at me. I'm staying. Drinking my coffee.


----------



## ch_br

1866 

Ah ha @HumbleHomeCook I love Walter and his insane quotes and temper..

I literally named my dog Walter after Walter Sobchack. 

Plus old man names for little dogs is just perfect in my book


----------



## M1k3

1,868

Is this your homework, Larry?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1869

You want a toe? I can get you a toe, believe me. There are ways, Dude. You don't wanna know about it, believe me. I'll get you a toe by this afternoon, with nail polish. These ***** amateurs.


----------



## ch_br

1870
Walter: "Smokey, This is not 'Nam this is bowling, there are rules."


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1871

Do I look married to you, man?


----------



## MSicardCutlery

1872

Don't mess with squirrels....


----------



## Luftmensch

#1,873

I mean, say what you want about the tenets of national socialism dude. At least it's an ethos


 this must be tedious for those who dont like to geek out about the film... but hey... we need more posts...


----------



## ch_br

#1874

If people don't get the quotes, I TRULY envy them.

They still get to discover the wonders of their first viewing of The Big Lebowski!

And yes, for the cause we need more posts,, so the quotes shall continue. 

"Let me explain something to you. Um, I am not Mr. Lebowski. You’re Mr. Lebowski. I’m the Dude. So that’s what you call me. You know, that or, uh, His Dudeness, or uh, Duder, or El Duderino if you’re not into the whole brevity thing.”


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1875

Well sir, it's this rug I have. It really tied the room together.


----------



## ModRQC

1876

Coen Brothers at their best.


----------



## ModRQC

1877

Thanks @M1k3 for rectifying the count.


----------



## ModRQC

1 000 000!

I don't know how to count.

Ok ok, it's going to be 1878 then.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1879

I have Big Lebowski stuff all over my office. I have a "rug" mouse pad that I use for my Walter and Dude coffee cup that actually has the "Staying..." quote on it. I have a Little Lebowski Urban Achiever Award hung up. All the little figures. Heck, I even have a severed toe complete with green nail polish sitting on my computer stand.


----------



## ch_br

# 1880

In the parlance of our times..



HumbleHomeCook said:


> 1879
> 
> I have Big Lebowski stuff all over my office. I have a "rug" mouse pad that I use for my Walter and Dude coffee cup that actually has the "Staying..." quote on it. I have a Little Lebowski Urban Achiever Award hung up. All the little figures. Heck, I even have a severed toe complete with green nail polish sitting on my computer stand.



That's awesome


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ch_br said:


> # 1880
> 
> In the parlance of our times..
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome



1881

The Little Lebowski Urban Achiever Award is really awesome.

I'm an uneducated dipsh*^ that works with super brainiacs. I cannot tell you how many PhD's, especially non-American ones, have pondered that certificate with a puzzled look. I don't say a word unless they ask me.


----------



## M1k3

1,882

Ever have one of those days where you grab your stuff and then it slips and end up dumping about half your stuff on the floor? And immediately think "I should just chuck a sickle?"

Asking for a friend.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1883

Sickle chucking days suck.


----------



## M1k3

1,884

Some day, somewhere, someone will be making hand pulled noodles.

Meanwhile someone in the background will be thinking "Can't we just have a simple Mac and cheese?"


----------



## BillHanna

1885

Maple bacon ice cream

oof shouldna dun that


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 1885
> 
> Maple bacon ice cream
> 
> oof shouldna dun that



1886

For something like three times in a row, my wife would screw up and buy maple bacon. She'd cuss and blame old age each time.

Then she did it again and turned it into a joke about how you intended one thing but messed it up. "You maple bacon'd it."

It's a thing now.


----------



## ch_br

# 1887

Maple bacon...it really doesn't tie the room together.


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> # 1887
> 
> Maple bacon...it really doesn't tie the room together.


1,888

It really....maple bacons up the place


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 1,888
> 
> It really....maple bacons up the place


# 1889

First rule about maple bacon, never talk about maple bacon


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> # 1889
> 
> First rule about maple bacon, never talk about maple bacon


1,890

Tell that to HHC's wife 🫣


----------



## BillHanna

1891

Like.... what if liquid smoke was an ice cream? Then that means you've wasted 8USD and should have gotten a sample before ordering.


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 1891
> 
> Like.... what if liquid smoke was an ice cream? Then that means you've wasted 8USD and should have gotten a sample before ordering.



#1892

If you tweaked it slightly, most americani wouldn't care...

Something like bacon liquid smoke or bacon smoke or reefer smoke would sell a good bit I imagine


----------



## BillHanna

1893

Two kiridashi in the mail. I can pretend they’re like 10USD each, right? Do Hyde or Carlvik put invoices in their packaging?


----------



## ch_br

#1894


BillHanna said:


> 1893
> 
> Two kiridashi in the mail. I can pretend they’re like 10USD each, right? Do Hyde or Carlvik put invoices in their packaging?


Oh damn man, that made my laugh my a$$ off out loud !

/epic


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 1893
> 
> Two kiridashi in the mail. I can pretend they’re like 10USD each, right? Do Hyde or Carlvik put invoices in their packaging?





ch_br said:


> #1894
> 
> Oh damn man, that made my laugh my a$$ off out loud !
> 
> /epic



#1895

Let's just hope yoir significant other isn't the accountant of the household!!

Otherwise its:

   

Followed by lots of these as your coping mechanisms:


----------



## BillHanna

1896

Actual edge length is a misleading illusion.


----------



## BillHanna

1897

Henry Hyde is the homie. Let’s fill up this man’s books for 2023.


----------



## ch_br

#1898

*Sometimes it's hilarious and ironic how cyclical life can be...*

A) You find cool rocks and keep 'em as a kid for free.

B) You get a bit older and think "ehh keeping rocks is childish..." and you either get rid of 'em or put them in a long lost box. 

C) Add a few more years and then you obsess over exotic rocks from far away lands, paying premium $$$$ for them--- taking up 100-1000x the space than rocks from childhood.


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 1897
> 
> Henry Hyde is the homie. Let’s fill up this man’s books for 2023.



I've had more than a few knowledgeable people say to me, on multiple occasions, that HH's craftsmanship and his work are top notch!


----------



## BillHanna

1900!

Forgot to ask Smedja Aspen for a tracking number for me to stare at 3-374472834848 times a day. 


“Did it move yet? I’ll check again in .0000002 seconds.”


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 1900!
> 
> Forgot to ask Smedja Aspen for a tracking number for me to stare at 3-374472834848 times a day.
> 
> 
> “Did it move yet? I’ll check again in .0000002 seconds.”



#1901

This is the knife addicts version of feenin for their next hit!


----------



## BillHanna

1902

It’s okay. I have two other tracking numbers to refresh for the next 15 hours.


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 1902
> 
> It’s okay. I have two other tracking numbers to refresh for the next 15 hours.



#1903

Annnnnnd WHO says men can't MULTITASK..

Suckers!


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 1900!
> 
> Forgot to ask Smedja Aspen for a tracking number for me to stare at 3-374472834848 times a day.
> 
> 
> “Did it move yet? I’ll check again in .0000002 seconds.”


1,904

Signup for notifications?

"Which notifications would you like to receive?"

"Yes."


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1905

Ok, admit it, you really like this Manaka 210 in shirogami now that you messaged it a bit

Yeah, I do.

It's a 210.

Yeah, I know.

A 210 and shirogami.

Yeah, I know! 

_It slips on some soft cherry tomatoes...Grab the Watanabe 180 aogami gyuto that has sat patiently... Slices right through said tomatoes..._

Dear self, ha!


----------



## BillHanna

1906

Three little words every boy wants to hear


Out For Delivery


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 1906
> 
> Three little words every boy wants to hear
> 
> 
> Out For Delivery



# 1907

What about, "Your delivery date has been changed/updated..." And they push it back - or dare I even mention, double the previous estimated delivery date?


----------



## BillHanna

ch_br said:


> # 1907
> 
> What about, "Your delivery date has been changed/updated..." And they push it back - or dare I even mention, double the previous estimated delivery date?


1908

Vulgar language gets filtered on this site. How. Dare. You.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1909

Crystal ball... How long before I see a post asking something like, "you touch up soft steel on a 3-6k? But this forum told me that was bad."?


----------



## 4wa1l

1910



BillHanna said:


> 1893
> 
> Two kiridashi in the mail. I can pretend they’re like 10USD each, right? Do Hyde or Carlvik put invoices in their packaging?


How will you keep them shiny and sharp? Maybe a little jnat koppa...


----------



## BillHanna

4wa1l said:


> 1910
> 
> 
> How will you keep them shiny and sharp? Maybe a little jnat koppa...


1911

Get thee behind me….


----------



## BillHanna

ch_br said:


> # 1907
> 
> What about, "Your delivery date has been changed/updated..." And they push it back - or dare I even mention, double the previous estimated delivery date?



1912
You rat fink…….. went from 1130-1330 to ehhhh 2000hrs


----------



## BillHanna

BillHanna said:


> 1912
> You rat fink…….. went from 1130-1330 to ehhhh 2000hrs


1913


UPDATE


NO AUTHORIZED RECIPIENT AVAILABLE 

Monday morning it is. They came while we were out.


----------



## 4wa1l

1914

@BillHanna has that new cleaver arrived? If it makes you feel any better yourself and @tostadas are my equivalent of the devil. Seeing the shorter cleavers that you keep posting tipped me over the edge. Put in an order at Knife Japan for a 210 the other day.


----------



## BillHanna

1915

Nope. It’ll get here Monday. It required a signature. 

Got yourself a new nakiri, eh?


----------



## 4wa1l

1916

A 210x90 Ikenami cleaver!


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 1913
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> 
> NO AUTHORIZED RECIPIENT AVAILABLE
> 
> Monday morning it is. They came while we were out.


1,917

I've had the that before. While my wife and I were home. Awake. Without any loud noises.


----------



## BillHanna

1918

Ahhh. I expected one of these newfangled cleavers that aren’t. 90mm? PASS


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 1917
> 
> Ahhh. I expected one of these newfangled cleavers that aren’t. 90mm? PASS


1,918

90mm long?


----------



## BillHanna

1920

My next custom. 90mm edge with 210 height.


----------



## tostadas

BillHanna said:


> 1919
> 
> My next custom. 90mm edge with 210 height.


1920

You can just sharpen the front edge of your other cleavers and get that. Maybe weld on a handle in the other direction so you can have a combo 210x90 and 90x210


----------



## tostadas

4wa1l said:


> 1916
> 
> A 210x90 Ikenami cleaver!


1921

What steel you getting it in?


----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> 1920
> 
> You can just sharpen the front edge of your other cleavers and get that. Maybe weld on a handle in the other direction so you can have a combo 210x90 and 90x210


1923

Sounds like a Fxcebook ad waiting to happen.


----------



## 4wa1l

tostadas said:


> 1921
> 
> What steel you getting it in?


Aogami 2

1924


----------



## M1k3

1,925

(Slightly spoofing on the chorus of Is This Love by Whitesnake)

Is this rust that I'm feeling?


----------



## ch_br

1922 (to fill the gap)

I LOVE how many of us have really helped to pick up the post count in here lately!!



Good work everyone..

Now we just need at least 50 more members to post 2-200 times a day!!


----------



## M1k3

1,927


----------



## ch_br

#1926 to fill in again.


----------



## BillHanna

1929

“Is iT a pAiN to CLEAN a KnIfE with this FiNiSh?”

You must smell like Abandoned Refrigerator every time you open your legs. Soap, water, and a minimal amount of pressure My Guy.


----------



## M1k3

1,930

Dishwashers exist. Most kitchen knives fit in them.


----------



## BillHanna

1931

That’s exactly what they deserve. I used to enjoy r/chefknives. Le sigh.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 1931
> 
> That’s exactly what they deserve. I used to enjoy r/chefknives. Le sigh.


1,932

Then you found KKF?


----------



## ch_br

#1928 for continunity this time LOL


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 1931
> 
> That’s exactly what they deserve. I used to enjoy r/chefknives. Le sigh.



#1933
I can't even fathom going on reddit for anything you greatly like or love-- especially something so deep a subject as knives, stones, and their many many aspects this.

It's a headache just thinking about it.


----------



## Lars

1938

You lot don't know how to count.


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> 1,932
> 
> Then you found KKF?


1936

Basically. Someone was talking trash about this place, and I decided to check it out.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 1936
> 
> Basically. Someone was talking trash about this place, and I decided to check it out.


1,937

Probably was @daveb 🫣


----------



## BillHanna

BillHanna said:


> 1900!
> 
> Forgot to ask Smedja Aspen for a tracking number for me to stare at 3-374472834848 times a day.
> 
> 
> “Did it move yet? I’ll check again in .0000002 seconds.”


1938 

UPDATE

GOT MY TRACKING. LET THE REFRESH BEGIN.


----------



## BillHanna

BillHanna said:


> 1913
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> 
> NO AUTHORIZED RECIPIENT AVAILABLE
> 
> Monday morning it is. They came while we were out.


1939


I filled out your little pink slip. 

I filled out your online form

I put your crappy pink slip on my mailbox with instructions for hiding the box. 


What did that get me?

USPS [redacted tracking number], Notice Left -- No Authorized Recipient 10/03/2022 12:04pm MIDDLETOWN PA 17057 Reply STOP to cancel


I’ll reply STOP to your garbage. My local office is open from the moment I clock in until the moment I get to the garage and start my car. 


[insert Authur fist here]


----------



## M1k3

1,940

F5

F5

F5

F5


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> 1,940
> 
> F5
> 
> F5
> 
> F5
> 
> F5


1941

Skovde to Middletown is the longest mile. Hopefully this goes better than my peekaboo Lars.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 1941
> 
> Skovde to Middletown is the longest mile. Hopefully this goes better than my peekaboo Lars.


1,942

I thought Chicago customs was the longest mile?


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> 1,942
> 
> I thought Chicago customs was the longest mile?


1943


Ugh. I’ve dealt with them for Moritaka.


----------



## BillHanna

1944

was the year my dad was born.


----------



## ch_br

# 1945

New knife day for me.. Oh how sweet it is to get new steel!

Especially when its a dam beast!


----------



## M1k3

1,946

"Rub it in why don't ya!" - @BillHanna probably


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1947

A couple doors down is a men's recovery house. Big house converted to a few rooms.

Today I watched them yard out a 25 year old kid in a body bag and load him into a non descript van.

Fentanyl.

There but the grace of God go I.

25.


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> 1,946
> 
> "Rub it in why don't ya!" - @BillHanna probably


1948

I decided to not rain on his parade. I’m nice like that.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1949

I mean, by now he could've just mailed off the knife for sharpening and received it back.


----------



## BillHanna

1950

Mommy Dearest


@HumbleHomeCook Imagine all the questions he'd ask the sharpener about their process. When does the realization that they've made a mistake? Question 4? Question 44?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 1950
> 
> Mommy Dearest
> 
> 
> @HumbleHomeCook Imagine all the questions he'd ask the sharpener about their process. When does the realization that they've made a mistake? Question 4? Question 44?



1951

Buying shoes must be torment!


----------



## esoo

1952

Ignored member will be ignored.


----------



## BillHanna

1953

The stuff of door to door sales' nightmares.

"May I come in to talk about my product?"

"May I leave and stop talking about my product?"


----------



## daveb

1954

Thinking about closing this at 1957. Sentimental reasons.

Am I wrong?


----------



## M1k3

1,957

The one about the theory of sharpening?


----------



## BillHanna

1956

Denka 180mm nakiri? Who? Neverheardofhim.


----------



## ch_br

# 1955

Don't close it. We will be missing some purpose in our lives ...


----------



## mike59

1958

Relatively new member and glad you didn't close the thread at 1957! I feel like I'm part of history now ... come on 1 million!

M


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1959

Drama hits the drama thread.


----------



## MowgFace

1960

Rewatched Springhammer 2 yesterday, and let out an audible chuckle when TFTFTF said


----------



## esoo

1961

When you decide you don't have enough energy to even watch the drama thread and put it on ignore.

Knife making is a balance of compromises - there is no optimal.


----------



## ch_br

esoo said:


> 1961
> 
> When you decide you don't have enough energy to even watch the drama thread and put it on ignore.
> 
> Knife making is a balance of compromises - there is no optimal.


1962

Lol yea drama gets old kinda fast 

And I agree -- think EVERYTHING ends up being a balance of compromises on all levels. 

Becauae, No matter what, everything can be taken further... So you have yo atop for so many reason... 

Generally economic or sanity are the first two things that prompt most compromises..


----------



## esoo

ch_br said:


> 1962
> 
> Lol yea drama gets old kinda fast
> 
> And I agree -- think EVERYTHING ends up being a balance of compromises on all levels.
> 
> Becauae, No matter what, everything can be taken further... So you have yo atop for so many reason...
> 
> Generally economic or sanity are the first two things that prompt most compromises..



1963

Steel is a compromise. Hardness is an inverse to toughness - you can't maximize both. So optimal on that curve is choice, not an absolute.


----------



## ethompson

ethompson said:


> 1857
> 
> If you leave the forum more worked up and irritable than when you arrived maybe you should reevaluate how you engage with this hobby


1964


----------



## BillHanna

1965

Petty drama always starts fun, but nobody ever sticks the landing. No future in Hollywood. At all.


----------



## BillHanna

1966

Getting kinda close to myself; yikes. 

Added two to the list. I should prolly just block the thread.


----------



## ch_br

1967

@BillHanna dont get too worked up.. Not worth it to add anything to negatively affect the things you love.

Can find drama anywhere in life..

To me, the trick is avoiding the drama while maximizing fun and strengthening your appreciation..


----------



## BillHanna

1968

I should buy another cleaver. Cleanse my palate with consumerism.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 1968
> 
> I should buy another cleaver. Cleanse my palate with consumerism.


1,969

210mm tall, right? RIGHT?!


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> 1,969
> 
> 210mm tall, right? RIGHT?!


1970
210x210
Find someone to make it out of rusty stuff and I’ll buy it.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 1970
> 210x210
> Find someone to make it out of rusty stuff and I’ll buy it.


1,971
@Isasmedjan


----------



## esoo

1972


BillHanna said:


> 1970
> 210x210
> Find someone to make it out of rusty stuff and I’ll buy it.



@Isasmedjan has one for you


----------



## BillHanna

1973


It’s MY YEAR

@M1k3 is always dragging @Isasmedjan into tomfoolery


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 1973
> 
> 
> It’s MY YEAR
> 
> @M1k3 is always dragging @Isasmedjan into tomfoolery


1,974

It's easy when he sounds like what the real Thor, not the comic book chap, sounds like.



P.S. @Isasmedjan @Björn Birgersson more SWEnglish Knivpodden! I hear @RDalman is in between boar hunts, so is available to make another guest appearance.


----------



## Michi

1,975

Posting just so the drama thread doesn’t pull ahead of this one.


----------



## M1k3

1,976

Haiyaa


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

1977

Will he answer my inquiry?


----------



## MSicardCutlery

1978

Why does no one ever listen to Kenny Rogers....


----------



## BillHanna

1979

My wiiiiife’s year

Forest is just getting his rocks off. And maybe his friend is just stupid, or very Ride Or Die.


----------



## spaceconvoy

1980 we're up to the millennial era

I've missed the drama, it nourishes me


----------



## ch_br

1981

Do many here buy knifes for friends or family during the holidays?


----------



## Greasylake

1982

I bought my mom a misono gyuto last year and she likes it, but most people probably wouldn't appreciate a random knife as much as we would


----------



## BillHanna

1983

Victorinox for mom last year.


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 1981
> 
> Do many here buy knifes for friends or family during the holidays?


1,984

"I got you a knife."

"I already have one."

"More for me."


----------



## BillHanna

So like, what you _actually _want is a TFTFTFTFTF blank sent to Kato?


----------



## Michi

1,986

Lately, my life is depressingly boring and short of drama.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

Michi said:


> 1,986
> 
> Lately, my life is depressingly boring and short of drama.


1987

Why, did that thread get shut down?


----------



## Michi

MSicardCutlery said:


> Why did that thread get shut down?


You are kidding, right?


----------



## ch_br

Michi said:


> You are kidding, right?



1989

Tis true


----------



## MSicardCutlery

MSicardCutlery said:


> Why, did that thread get shut down?





Michi said:


> You are kidding, right?


1990

Sorry, forgot the comma. Edited now.

Probably for the best.


----------



## esoo

1991

Glad I put that on ignore as it started up. Just no head space for it.


----------



## Michi

esoo said:


> Glad I put that on ignore as it started up. Just no head space for it.


1,992

You missed a lot. But it wasn't much…


----------



## ch_br

1993

"Hello, knife people..."


----------



## BillHanna

1994

My oldest child!


Hello there


----------



## esoo

Michi said:


> 1,992
> 
> You missed a lot. But it wasn't much…


1995

Saved me the energy of trying to ensure I didn't get involved as I was tempted. 

Even now, I just a resisting the temptation to look at it.


----------



## BillHanna

1996


Fight the good fight. Save yourself.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> 1995
> 
> Saved me the energy of trying to ensure I didn't get involved as I was tempted.
> 
> Even now, I just a resisting the temptation to look at it.



1997

Best to stay out of the "High end knife shops..." thread as well.


----------



## BillHanna

1998

Recently ignored.


----------



## ch_br

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 1997
> 
> Best to stay out of the "High end knife shops..." thread as well.



1999 LOL I was thinking the same thing


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2000!

Or , how much a Denka and repairs will run.


----------



## esoo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 1997
> 
> Best to stay out of the "High end knife shops..." thread as well.



2001

Ignored that one fairly quickly.


----------



## esoo

2002

The Denka stuff doesn't bother me.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> 2002
> 
> The Denka stuff doesn't bother me.



2003

Just cuz I don't want you thinking I was aiming that at you, it was just general play and razzing and not meant to be directed at you.


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> 1995
> 
> Saved me the energy of trying to ensure I didn't get involved as I was tempted.
> 
> Even now, I just a resisting the temptation to look at it.


2,004

Modern problems require modern solutions.


----------



## ch_br

#2005 @BillHanna 

"Holy rectangles batman!" (Commenting on your most recent profile pic)


----------



## esoo

2006

Jalapeno/Tabasco pepper mash is not supposed to be this friggin hot


----------



## ch_br

esoo said:


> 2006
> 
> Jalapeno/Tabasco pepper mash is not supposed to be this friggin hot



2007

That sounds delicious...

have a recipe?


----------



## deltaplex

esoo said:


> 2006
> 
> Jalapeno/Tabasco pepper mash is not supposed to be this friggin hot


2008
The drought conditions this year have turned up the heat on peppers like 2X across the board


----------



## esoo

ch_br said:


> 2007
> 
> That sounds delicious...
> 
> have a recipe?



I was following this: Fermented Hot Sauce Recipe

2/3 jalapeno 1/3 Tabasco. 

2009


----------



## esoo

deltaplex said:


> 2008
> The drought conditions this year have turned up the heat on peppers like 2X across the board


2010

These were brutal hot. I suspect that the peppers had been open pollination at some point with something hotter.


----------



## esoo

2011

F5 - no update
<switch to tab 2>
F5 - no update
<switch to tab 1>
F5 - no update
<switch to tab 2>
F5 - no update

Why is this taking so long.....


----------



## M1k3

2,012

Let's troubleshoot. 

Is Chicago customs or PostNord involved?


----------



## esoo

2013

Unfortunately no. One is local to my province. The other is UPS via Germany.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

esoo said:


> 2013
> 
> Unfortunately no. One is local to my province. The other is UPS via Germany.


2014

Packages don't leave the local post office until 1:00 here, or so I've been told.


----------



## esoo

2015

Oh, I realize that. My local is 4pm. Doesn't change me being impatient.


----------



## esoo

2016

Welp, Canada Post so far is missing their estimate so Monday will be the day...


----------



## M1k3

2,017

Butt of a joke? Nah, couldn't be. They know best


----------



## esoo

esoo said:


> 2011
> 
> F5 - no update
> <switch to tab 2>
> F5 - no update
> <switch to tab 1>
> F5 - no update
> <switch to tab 2>
> F5 - no update
> 
> Why is this taking so long.....



2018

C'mon now, both knives are to be delivered today. Stop taking so long you carriers....


----------



## BillHanna

2019
my youngest and LAST

Anyone know a way to lose your taste for carbs? Asking for a friend.


----------



## esoo

2020

Wish I knew. I've got a problem with carbs...


----------



## MSicardCutlery

BillHanna said:


> 2019
> my youngest and LAST
> 
> Anyone know a way to lose your taste for carbs? Asking for a friend.


2021

Replace it with a more powerful addiction. 

Exercise is great, and a lot better overall than upping your nicotine intake....or getting into opiates....but those seem to work too.


----------



## BillHanna

2022
THE FUTURE IS NOW



I can't afford opiates or smokes. How would I buy knives, then? I have been making "****** boyfriend promises" to the treadmill. Maybe I'll make good on them, someday.


----------



## Lars

2023

I wouldn't know - I follow a very strict high-fat, high-carb diet


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,012
> 
> Let's troubleshoot.
> 
> Is Chicago customs or PostNord involved?



2024

Lol [email protected] you M1k3..

I'm dealing with Chi town customs right now!

Whats your Dionne Warwick Psychic hotline 1-900 number?


----------



## ch_br

MSicardCutlery said:


> 2021
> 
> Replace it with a more powerful addiction.
> 
> Exercise is great, and a lot better overall than upping your nicotine intake....or getting into opiates....but those seem to work too.



2025

@MSicardCutlery I've been told (_by a friend naturally_) that HEAVY alcohol intake--over a short period of time--mixed with knife sharpening is a fun new sport. Supposedly its catching on in some sub-cultures.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

ch_br said:


> 2025
> 
> @MSicardCutlery I've been told (_by a friend naturally_) that HEAVY alcohol intake--over a short period of time--mixed with knife sharpening is a fun new sport. Supposedly its catching on in some sub-cultures.


2026

I heard something similar a long time ago about evaluating fit and finish through a lense of lysergic acid diethylamide.


----------



## esoo

2027

Dang it. Item processed at 5:30am today 30km away from house, but they didn't manage to deliver.


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2024
> 
> Lol [email protected] you M1k3..
> 
> I'm dealing with Chi town customs right now!
> 
> Whats your Dionne Warwick Psychic hotline 1-900 number?


2,028

1-900-UPS-USPS

Alternatively I accept Honyaki, Shigefusa and Kato (not the one from Takefu).


----------



## MSicardCutlery

esoo said:


> 2027
> 
> Dang it. Item processed at 5:30am today 30km away from house, but they didn't manage to deliver.


2029

You think that's rough? I live a mile and a half from my post office and I still only get mail 3 days a week.....and it's a semi rural route too


----------



## ch_br

esoo said:


> 2027
> 
> Dang it. Item processed at 5:30am today 30km away from house, but they didn't manage to deliver.



2030

@esoo I've heard whispers of a Komani cheat code to speed up deliveries.

YOU MUST do this for 24 consecutive periods in a row to unlock the hack:

*Press F5 as as rapidly as your physically able to for 5 mins straight, on the top of every hour.*


----------



## esoo

MSicardCutlery said:


> 2029
> 
> You think that's rough? I live a mile and a half from my post office and I still only get mail 3 days a week.....and it's a semi rural route too


2031

I've seen the map.... Yeah it's a semi rural.route.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

2032


I suppose I shouldn't complain too much about domestic shipping services. Last year FedEx sent an order of steel I bought from NJ to a border town in NY, to Virginia, to Arkansas, back to Virginia, back to Arkansas, to some place in GA for a few days, and back to VA for two weeks, before it went back to the same border town in NY before clearing. It made it from customs to my area in 2 days, but spent 6 weeks pinballing around the U.S...on what was supposed to be 3 day freight.


----------



## ch_br

2033

Ill be @esoo oo will love this one... 

Karma is a b*+<h sometimes:

I have a couple pieces of steel out for delivery today.

*TRYING *to not hit F5 every other time I tab out.


----------



## esoo

ch_br said:


> 2033
> 
> Ill be @esoo oo will love this one...
> 
> Karma is a b*+<h sometimes:
> 
> I have a couple pieces of steel out for delivery today.
> 
> *TRYING *to not hit F5 every other time I tab out.


2034

Oh, I know that feeling.


----------



## ch_br

2035

They are here now.. Happy day.

Too bad I'm just giving them both short test runs because both are going out soon as holiday gifts for friends and family who entertain often!

If you haven't had the fortunate opportunity to pick up some steel from @MSicardCutlery yet... I HIGHLY recommend it.

Not only does he do great work at a great value, he's super communicative and willing to accommodate requests!


----------



## esoo

2036. 

Interestingly enough, I was waiting for custom from him as well. Canada Post didn't even have it out for delivery and it showed up at my door.


----------



## BillHanna

DavidScubadiver said:


> Really, we don’t need any tools besides a cleaver.


*2037


And let the church say, Amen. *


----------



## ch_br

2038

Second that Amen!


----------



## esoo

2039

I thought it was supposed to be less painful after they took out the kidney stone.


----------



## BillHanna

2040

thoughtsandprayers thoughtsandprayers


----------



## esoo

2041

Thanks. I know it will get better. It just the timeline that sucks.


----------



## BillHanna

2042


It’s rough out here.


----------



## ch_br

2043

I gotta say, I really like the regular group who lofts smart a$$ comments back and forth in this thread!

Thanks to you all


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 2042
> 
> 
> It’s rough out here.



2044

Its rough out here eh?

Being a loud square in a pointy Gyuto world???


----------



## ethompson

2045

_Reductio ad TF _- The tendency of any thread concerning steel or gyutos to devolve into a TF thread by the end of the 5th page. 

I've mentioned this problem here a few times before, but goodness its really starting to get under my skin. I get people need a support group for their ridiculous purchases, but come one, let the rest of us discuss other knives without unnecessary cognitive dissonance.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2046

After @blokey's extensive cleaver thread, @BillHanna is gonna need a smoke and a nap before he can read the rest of the forum.


----------



## ch_br

ethompson said:


> 2045
> 
> _Reductio ad TF _- The tendency of any thread concerning steel or gyutos to devolve into a TF thread by the end of the 5th page.
> 
> I've mentioned this problem here a few times before, but goodness its really starting to get under my skin. I get people need a support group for their ridiculous purchases, but come one, let the rest of us discuss other knives without unnecessary cognitive dissonance.





HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2046
> 
> After @blokey's extensive cleaver thread, @BillHanna is gonna need a smoke and a nap before he can read the rest of the forum.



2047

It sounds like @ethompson might need to get in the P_uff | Puff | Pass _ Queue with @BillHanna ... I think his blood pressure is rising..

Needs immediate relief...

He could go chop something big _alla Gallagher style_ or spark up some of those trees with @BillHanna, then a nice nap and then avoid the threads the reddit-esque troll threads... 

BUT THEN we all lose out on volcano head exploding syndrome...


----------



## ethompson

2048

Just what @BillHanna and I need! We can discuss the comparative merits of small vs large rectangles while we’re at it. Afterwords we can solve the munchies when I make a big batch of homemade biscuits and gravy for us hahaha


----------



## BillHanna

2049


I'll bring my own honey and jam for biscuits.


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 2049
> 
> 
> I'll bring my own honey and jam for biscuits.


 2050

That's no fun, rectangles don't cut any of these ingredients.


----------



## ch_br

2051

New stone day, (or any blade related delicery) is always a good day!


----------



## EnderzShadow

ethompson said:


> 2048
> 
> Just what @BillHanna and I need! We can discuss the comparative merits of small vs large rectangles while we’re at it. Afterwords we can solve the munchies when I make a big batch of homemade biscuits and gravy for us hahaha


2052

a lot of words ....

then 
HOMEMADE BISCUITS AND GRAVY!! 

How do you make your gravy?


----------



## ethompson

2053

Depends on if I’m making red rye* or sausage gravy in the morning. Both ways I just eyeball it these days though…

*spelling is hard - red eye


----------



## EnderzShadow

2054
Red 'rye? Do you mean red eye? Years ago I worked at cracker barrel, back of the house and they had red eye gravy. Not a fan. The normal gravy they had is probably my favorite. But I don't have a clue how to copycat it.

No bacon gravy? 

I sorta eyeball.
I guess the easiest is 1 1 and 1
1 tablespoon of fat per 
1 tablespoon of flour 
1 cup of milk 
Lot of black pepper

It's been a while since I made biscuits.



ethompson said:


> 2053
> 
> Depends on if I’m making red rye or sausage gravy in the morning. Both ways I just eyeball it these days though


----------



## ethompson

EnderzShadow said:


> 2054
> Red 'rye? Do you mean red eye? Years ago I worked at cracker barrel, back of the house and they had red eye gravy. Not a fan. The normal gravy they had is probably my favorite. But I don't have a clue how to copycat it.
> 
> No bacon gravy?
> 
> I sorta eyeball.
> I guess the easiest is 1 1 and 1
> 1 tablespoon of fat per
> 1 tablespoon of flour
> 1 cup of milk
> Lot of black pepper
> 
> It's been a while since I made biscuits.


2055

Yep, red eye. I think it’s great, but I’m definitely in the minority of people, who aren’t 85+ year old southern men, who think that haha. Your gravy recipe sounds similar to mine. Never tried with bacon, but I might have to this weekend.


----------



## EnderzShadow

ethompson said:


> 2055
> 
> Yep, red eye. I think it’s great, but I’m definitely in the minority of people, who aren’t 85+ year old southern men, who think that haha. Your gravy recipe sounds similar to mine. Never tried with bacon, but I might have to this weekend.



2056
Aw darn, lol I was hoping I was wrong and you had some gravy I'd never heard of.

Yeah Red eye is very old school. 
That reminds me of my grandpa and Folgers coffee and putting a piece of white bread into a glass of cold buttermilk.


----------



## ethompson

2057

I do leftover cornbread in buttermilk sometimes in the morning with some sorghum 

My grandmother calls it a “buttermilk-shake” hahaha


----------



## BillHanna

2058

Getting married so close to Christmas was stupid.


----------



## BillHanna

2059

And her birthday is May 9; at MOST a week away from Mother’s Day. Then the Boy is May 23. 

The Oldest (27F) grew up Jehovah’s Witness. We just do a nice dinner out.


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 2058
> 
> Getting married so close to Christmas was stupid.



2059

Why, use the combo gift special equation! 

_(Spend 30-40% more on one gift than you normally would have. And save 70% from having to buy a second)_


Trust me I know from experience, being within a few weeks of Christmas.

Whispers: "I think my parents and my wife had a secret discussion about it -- because they both seem to use this formula-- annually!"


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2060

My August through January goes anniversary, birthday, birthday, birthday, Christmas, two birthdays.

I have to knife and stone shop in the spring.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2060
> 
> My August through January goes anniversary, birthday, birthday, birthday, Christmas, two birthdays.
> 
> I have to knife and stone shop in the spring.


2,062

Jan - grandson birthday
February - grandson birthday
March - grandson birthday
April - oldest daughters birthday
May - Mother's day and son in law birthday
June - father's day
July - my birthday
August - youngest daughters birthday
September - wife's birthday
October - anniversary
November - thanksgiving
December - more gifts just before the roll over to the beginning of the year 

That's my year


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> 2,062
> 
> Jan - grandson birthday
> February - grandson birthday
> March - grandson birthday
> April - oldest daughters birthday
> May - Mother's day and son in law birthday
> June - father's day
> July - my birthday
> August - youngest daughters birthday
> September - wife's birthday
> October - anniversary
> November - thanksgiving
> December - more gifts just before the roll over to the beginning of the year
> 
> That's my year


thoughtsandprayers thoughtsandprayers


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,062
> 
> Jan - grandson birthday
> February - grandson birthday
> March - grandson birthday
> April - oldest daughters birthday
> May - Mother's day and son in law birthday
> June - father's day
> July - my birthday
> August - youngest daughters birthday
> September - wife's birthday
> October - anniversary
> November - thanksgiving
> December - more gifts just before the roll over to the beginning of the year
> 
> That's my year



@M1k3

2063

Don't despair, I found a work around for you :

Jan - grandson birthday
- new knife to treat yourself
February - grandson birthday
- new knife as mental health reward
March - grandson birthday
April - oldest daughters birthday
- new knife to treat yourself
May - Mother's day and son in law birthday
June - father's day
- new knife as mental health reward
July - my birthday
August - youngest daughters birthday
wife's
September - birthday
- new knife to treat yourself
October - anniversary
November - thanksgiving
December - more gifts just before the roll over to the beginning of the year 
- new knife as an annual reward


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> @M1k3
> 
> 2063
> 
> Don't despair, I found a work around for you :
> 
> Jan - grandson birthday
> - new knife to treat yourself
> February - grandson birthday
> - new knife as mental health reward
> March - grandson birthday
> April - oldest daughters birthday
> - new knife to treat yourself
> May - Mother's day and son in law birthday
> June - father's day
> - new knife as mental health reward
> July - my birthday
> August - youngest daughters birthday
> wife's
> September - birthday
> - new knife to treat yourself
> October - anniversary
> November - thanksgiving
> December - more gifts just before the roll over to the beginning of the year
> - new knife as an annual reward


2,065

You missed a few months


----------



## MowgFace

2066

I’m quietly getting so juiced about the Massdrop Arashi-Gumo Cowjus.


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,065
> 
> You missed a few months


2067

I was giving your bank account time to recover for your family gifts as naturally the steel might be more costly.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

2068

Parliamentary question period is aptly named; I don't think I can remember ever hearing a governing party actually answer a question from the opposition.


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2067
> 
> I was giving your bank account time to recover for your family gifts as naturally the steel might be more costly.


2,069

Great idea!


----------



## M1k3

2,070

Forged by Einhorn.
Sharpened by Finkle.


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,070
> 
> Forged by Einhorn.
> Sharpened by Finkle.


2071

Quality Assurance by Ventura?


----------



## ch_br

2072

Anyone have any interesting deliveries this week?


----------



## M1k3

2,073

Seaweed grass and a new soap dispenser for the men's bathroom. Hoping the new stove comes for banquets also, but probably not...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2074

What do you use the seaweed grass for in the men's bathroom?


----------



## MSicardCutlery

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2074
> 
> What do you use the seaweed grass for in the men's bathroom?


2075

You know those pull-through bore brushes......?......?


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2074
> 
> What do you use the seaweed grass for in the men's bathroom?


2,076

In place of the sawdust.


----------



## esoo

2077

The great lie of the Japanese knife maker - ambidextrous doesn't mean the knife was actually ground to be the same for a left handed user. Basically means it's not a single bevel.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2078

Dear KKF,

I'm going to need everyone to stop selling stuff I really want, until after Christmas.

Okay, thanks.

HHC


----------



## esoo

2079

BNIB - “You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.”


----------



## ethompson

2080 

“I bought this knife I don’t want hoping to leverage it up to something I do want preventing people who actually wanted it from acquiring it at retail” is just flipping with a friendly face


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2078
> 
> Dear KKF,
> 
> I'm going to need everyone to stop selling stuff I really want, until after Christmas.
> 
> Okay, thanks.
> 
> HHC


2,081

Put BST on ignore.


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,081
> 
> Put BST on ignore.


2082

The first step of kicking addiction is admitting you have a problem, and then following through with solutions.

Nobody on this forum, and especially in this thread has a 'problem'.

Its just a hobby of collecting useful tools


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2082
> 
> The first step of kicking addiction is admitting you have a problem, and then following through with solutions.
> 
> Nobody on this forum, and especially in this thread has a 'problem'.
> 
> Its just a hobby of collecting useful tools


2,083

A great philosopher once said "Modern problems require modern solutions."


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,083
> 
> A great philosopher once said "Modern problems require modern solutions."


2084

Agreed. Language is one such solution.

High class hoarding, is not hoarding.. Its targeted and specific collecting.


----------



## BillHanna

2085

I’m hoping to be a mildly prolific curator of cleavers.


----------



## M1k3

2,086

I hope to one day be a mildly prolific "targeted and specific user of a largish troupe of knives"


----------



## M1k3

2,087

I wonder what HRC Murray Carter does White #1 at?


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,087
> 
> I wonder what HRC Murray Carter does White #1 at?



2088

Does Murray, himself-- not his marketing team--even talk about HRC?

It doesn't seem like something he would get caught up in.


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2088
> 
> Does Murray, himself-- not his marketing team--even talk about HRC?
> 
> It doesn't seem like something he would get caught up in.


2,089

Do you think any inquiries on the subject get answered or just get discarded?


----------



## esoo

2090

IMO, Carter knives suck as the spine wide is too small. The rest may be fine, but I dislike small spines


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,089
> 
> Do you think any inquiries on the subject get answered or just get discarded?


2091

I think MC knows the exact answer, but context of him and his background matters.

He was fully indoctrinated into oldschool Japanese style.. They didnt necessarily obsess over the hardness metrics (like current society).... But they knew which were harder and sharper for sure.

Instead traditional Japanese tend to focus on the functional aspects of steel -- within the context of a blade and its intended purposes and usage patterns.

Basically, functional edges for actual real world use. Not YouTube single monofuliment cut tests.

Thats my $.02 at least


----------



## MowgFace

2092

Do people still shave with spoons?


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2091
> 
> I think MC knows the exact answer, but context of him and his background matters.
> 
> He was fully indoctrinated into oldschool Japanese style.. They didnt necessarily obsess over the hardness metrics (like current society).... But they knew which were harder and sharper for sure.
> 
> Instead they focus on the functional aspects of steel -- within the context of a blade and its intended purposes and usage patterns.
> 
> Basically, functional edges for actual real world use. Not YouTube single monofuliment cut tests.
> 
> Thats my $.02 at least


2,093


----------



## esoo

2094

KKF Endgame - being able to look at a BST post you would've bought instantly a year ago and being able to go "I'm good"


----------



## ch_br

esoo said:


> 2094
> 
> KKF Endgame - being able to look at a BST post you would've bought instantly a year ago and being able to go "I'm good"


2095

My man, on the road to recovery!


----------



## esoo

ch_br said:


> 2095
> 
> My man, on the road to recovery!



2096 

Check my collection thread - took a lot of knives to get here.


----------



## ch_br

2097

My FB feed suggestions are hilarious...

I guess the AI isn't that advanced after all.


----------



## BillHanna

2098


Blackstrap molasses w cayenne ice cream is good


----------



## ethompson

2099

If youre calling your boss at 5:45 AM to report a fire, lead with the fact it wasn’t in your actual restaurant space but in the broader center.


----------



## M1k3

2,100

"Chef M1k3, I want to be a Sous Chef one day." - Cook

Next day....

" Do we really have to keep the restaurant open until 11 along with room service? I think that's ******** and stupid. " - Cook

*"Yes we do. Not only that, but we'll be staying open until midnight starting the beginning of the year." - Me
*
"" - Cook


Yeah. No.


----------



## M1k3

2,101

"*Do you have a Salmon taco working?" *- Me

"I gave you all of them." - Cook

"*You had 3 all day. You gave me 2.*" - Me

"No, I--" - Cook

"**grabs old tickets* Look, here's the 2 you gave me. And here's the ticket for the third. Now can you make the Salmon taco that I told you I needed?*" - Me

"I said I was making it!" - Cook

"*Look, I'm not arguing with you. I just need the taco you haven't made yet like yesterday!*" - Me

Jesus H. Christ! Like how are you going to be a Sous if you can't even handle the few tickets there are?


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,101
> 
> "*Do you have a Salmon taco working?" *- Me
> 
> "I gave you all of them." - Cook
> 
> "*You had 3 all day. You gave me 2.*" - Me
> 
> "No, I--" - Cook
> 
> "**grabs old tickets* Look, here's the 2 you gave me. And here's the ticket for the third. Now can you make the Salmon taco that I told you I needed?*" - Me
> 
> "I said I was making it!" - Cook
> 
> "*Look, I'm not arguing with you. I just need the taco you haven't made yet like yesterday!*" - Me
> 
> Jesus H. Christ! Like how are you going to be a Sous if you can't even handle the few tickets there are?



2102

I feel for ya man..

Forrest was right: "Stupid is, as stupid does."


----------



## M1k3

2,103

Another day in paradise....

"Chef! This can of olive oil is corroded. I'm going to throw it away." - the same damn cook because heaven forbid it not be him for once....

"**Looks at the can*  Bless your heart. That's just hard water residue. Haiyaa...*" - Me


----------



## BillHanna

2104

We need two new KKF stickers. 

1 nice mazaki 

2 but I won’t know unless I get to try one arghhhhh


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 2104
> 
> We need two new KKF stickers.
> 
> 1 nice mazaki
> 
> 2 but I won’t know unless I get to try one arghhhhh


I'd take 10 of #2 as long as it's in quotations and signed CiderBear


----------



## ch_br

2106

Days when you're sick and can barely use a knife are some of the worst.

Bright side: its a coinflip is they suxj as bad as @M1k3 s line cook..


----------



## MSicardCutlery

2107

I propose the phrase "that's the stuff" be abbreviated to "TITS" for conveniences' sake, as well as the amusement of adolescents and the adolescent minded the world over.


----------



## M1k3

2,108

HAPPY HOUR MENU ITEMS ARE NOT AND NEVER WILL BE A "SPECIAL"

Now make the upcharged side on the burger and quit crying!


----------



## M1k3

2,109

"Hey Sergio (Food Runner, not the cook). Try this." - Me

"WHAT THE HELL! That's to spicy!" - Sergio

"Are you Guatemalan?" - Me

" Yes." - Sergio


----------



## ethompson

2110

Me, greeting someone on their way to clock in, “hey, you’ve really been performing above and beyond expectations for a new employee so we’re going to accelerate your 10% tenure raise to start next pay period and we should talk soon about a management track”

Me two hours later, “anyone seen X? Haven’t seen them in an hour”

“Oh, she asked me if I thought you’d withhold her check if she ghosted…”


----------



## ethompson

2111

Sometimes good things do happen behind the scenes in restaurants, I just don’t remember them


----------



## M1k3

ethompson said:


> 2111
> 
> Sometimes good things do happen behind the scenes in restaurants, I just don’t remember them


2,112

"32 OZ TOMAHAWK RIBEYE MEDIUM WELL ON THE FLY!"

"Hello Mr. Fryer"


----------



## BillHanna

2113


Has anyone here actually _seen _a cleaver in Serbia?


----------



## M1k3

2,114

Has anyone actually _been_ to Serbia?


----------



## BillHanna

2115

I’m pretty sure @Isasmedjan hasn’t been. Not unless you kidnap him.


----------



## esoo

2116

Do they use knives in Serbia?


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> 2116
> 
> Do they use knives in Serbia?


2,117

Uh yes! Cleavers!


----------



## BillHanna

2118

In Serbia, knives use you!?


----------



## esoo

2119

That moment you realize the steel handle you just grabbed is attached to a pan that just came out of a 425F oven.


----------



## ch_br

esoo said:


> 2119
> 
> That moment you realize the steel handle you just grabbed is attached to a pan that just came out of a 425F oven.



2120

Been there.. And I feel for you..

Hopefully it was a funny/embarrassing

Not

Harmful/ damaging


----------



## esoo

2121

The hand went into cold water immediately and I've been slathering aloe on it since. The spots are tender and the skin is a bit messed so I will see what happens. 

The Dutch baby pancake was tasty though.


----------



## Dan-

2122 but you do get a fun brand on your palm for a week or so

Edit: tried to find my demeyere hands but to no avail


----------



## ch_br

esoo said:


> 2121
> 
> The hand went into cold water immediately and I've been slathering aloe on it since. The spots are tender and the skin is a bit messed so I will see what happens.
> 
> The Dutch baby pancake was tasty though.


2122
You'll never forget how delicious that dutch baby was


----------



## M1k3

2,123


----------



## ethompson

2125

My wife has long since given up trying to understand my fascination with knives, stones, polishing, etc. but I got my most quizzical yet while look preparing finger stones today. Apparently taking a big rock (but you said bigger is better) and making smaller rocks to rub the polish pebble on the knife (I thought you rubbed the knife on the stone) to make it prettier (I thought you did this to keep your work knives sharp) is all just a little too much (how many of those do you need?)


----------



## M1k3

2,126

Remember the movie Friday After Next? Where Craig and DayDay are security guards? Yeah, DayDay reminds my of my "special" cook


----------



## ch_br

ethompson said:


> 2125
> 
> My wife has long since given up trying to understand my fascination with knives, stones, polishing, etc. but I got my most quizzical yet while look preparing finger stones today. Apparently taking a big rock (but you said bigger is better) and making smaller rocks to rub the polish pebble on the knife (I thought you rubbed the knife on the stone) to make it prettier (I thought you did this to keep your work knives sharp) is all just a little too much (how many of those do you need?)



2126

Sometimes my wife gets to a point when she's about ready to say something like this ^^.

*Here's my Perscription to Fix Wife or Significant Other Questioning a Growing Steel & Stone Collection:*

When she comes home Set up a potato, apple, or a larger root vegetable and ask her to cut it.
Then stand there and watch her cut it easier than anything she's ever cut.
Ask her if that was easy & fun.
Then make her a meal. or treat with the cut items

FOR SURE she will associate them with fun, efficiency, and good food!


Works every time!


----------



## esoo

ch_br said:


> 2126
> 
> Sometimes my wife gets to a point when she's about ready to say something like this ^^.
> 
> *Here's my Perscription to Fix Wife or Significant Other Questioning a Growing Steel & Stone Collection:*
> 
> When she comes home Set up a potato, apple, or a larger root vegetable and ask her to cut it.
> Then stand there and watch her cut it easier than anything she's ever cut.
> Ask her if that was easy & fun.
> Then make her a meal. or treat with the cut items
> 
> FOR SURE she will associate them with fun, efficiency, and good food!
> 
> 
> Works every time!



My wife still says my knives are evil sharp and refuses to use them.

2128


----------



## ch_br

esoo said:


> My wife still says my knives are evil sharp and refuses to use them.
> 
> 2128


2127

She sounds like a tough cookie!


----------



## MSicardCutlery

esoo said:


> My wife still says my knives are evil sharp and refuses to use them.
> 
> 2128


2129

My grandmother says something similar.


----------



## M1k3

2,131

Just so the numbers make sense.


----------



## esoo

ch_br said:


> 2127
> 
> She sounds like a tough cookie!


2132

Her favourite knives are some serrated ones given to her by her late dad. I can literally saw on my arm with them and not break skin


----------



## ch_br

esoo said:


> 2132
> 
> Her favourite knives are some serrated ones given to her by her late dad. I can literally saw on my arm with them and not break skin



2133

Some people are just creatures of habit.

Usually they tend to make the best food (when its a good recipe), cuz its ALWAYS exactly the same-- every time!


----------



## esoo

2134

She’s not so much a creature of habit as a creature of nostalgia. We have a broken can opener that was her grandmother’s that she will not part with due to it being her grandmother’s. I am 100% sure there is not shared experiences with it.

She’s a very good cook. But follow a recipe? She always has to mess with it. I think once in the 10 years I’ve known her she’s followed the recipe literally


----------



## bahamaroot

2135

2,184 days from start of thread and 2135 posts....
That's only 1,018,224 more days(2,789 yrs) to 1,000,000 posts at this rate....


----------



## ch_br

2136

This is one of my favorite video opening lines of all time.

Can anyone tell me who says this:

*"Hello, knife people..."*


----------



## M1k3

2,137

"Chef, are we going to close at 10pm on Sunday?" - Cook

"No, like the board says and Exec, Steve and myself have told you, we're open until 11pm every day. Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and as always, Sunday." - Me

"" - Cook

"" - Me


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,137
> 
> "Chef, are we going to close at 10pm on Sunday?" - Cook
> 
> "No, like the board says and Exec, Steve and myself have told you, we're open until 11pm every day. Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and as always, Sunday." - Me
> 
> "" - Cook
> 
> "" - Me



2138

But @M1k3 he thinks he's got the chops to be a Sous!


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2138
> 
> But @M1k3 he thinks he's got the chopa to be a Sous!


2,139

Hah!  I think I'm going to chuck a Combine at a Sickle!

"Was the meeting about changing the restaurant hours?" - Cook

"








It was about the employees asking so many jackassy questions instead of focusing on their station and prep." - Me


----------



## ch_br

2140

The feeling when your enroute package is 4 days away...

And you press F5 every hour, because you somehow hold a .0001% belief that the carrier fairies will magically deliver it tomorrow!


----------



## BillHanna

2141

I have a package from Canada and a package from San Francisco I’m obsessing over.


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> I have a package from Canada and a package from San Francisco I’m obsessing over.



#2142 

Good luck with customs on Canada order


----------



## BillHanna

ch_br said:


> #2142
> 
> Good luck with customs on Canada order


2143

What should I know?


----------



## MSicardCutlery

ch_br said:


> #2142
> 
> Good luck with customs on Canada order


#2144

You're turn is coming


----------



## MSicardCutlery

BillHanna said:


> 2143
> 
> What should I know?


#2145

The customs agents in Chicago like to hang onto packages for 3 weeks before they clear them, with concerning regularity.


----------



## ch_br

MSicardCutlery said:


> #2144
> 
> You're turn is coming


2146

"You shut your mouth when you're talking to me! "


----------



## BillHanna

MSicardCutlery said:


> #2145
> 
> The customs agents in Chicago like to hang onto packages for 3 weeks before they clear them, with concerning regularity.


2147

I’ve dealt with their tomfoolery before, getting packages from Moritaka back when they sold direct


----------



## Greasylake

2148

Could be here any minute...


----------



## BillHanna

2149

Some nerd in Tokyo sent your knife lol


----------



## ch_br

Greasylake said:


> 2148
> 
> Could be here any minute...
> 
> 
> View attachment 209157
> 
> View attachment 209158



2150


----------



## ethompson

Greasylake said:


> 2148
> 
> Could be here any minute...
> 
> 
> View attachment 209157
> 
> View attachment 209158


Honestly though, transit from Tokyo to us is v rapid via FedEx


----------



## M1k3

ethompson said:


> Honestly though, transit from Tokyo to us is v rapid via FedEx


Unless Chicago customs are involved.


----------



## M1k3

2,153

PURE GOLD!!

"What are you looking at Chef?" - Cook

"Some Chef on the internet complaining about one his Cooks." - Me


----------



## BillHanna

BillHanna said:


> 2147
> 
> I’ve dealt with their tomfoolery before, getting packages from Moritaka back when they sold direct


2154

ya know.... the longer chicago takes, the further out this order is from what came today.


----------



## ch_br

ethompson said:


> Honestly though, transit from Tokyo to us is v rapid via FedEx



2155

On the west coast DHL is MONEY cuz they send it through Alaska Customs and apparently it so small is less than one day!


----------



## Greasylake

2156



ch_br said:


> On the west coast DHL is MONEY cuz they send it through Alaska Customs and apparently it so small is less than one day!


 I've had Fedex go through Alaska before, this one landed in Indianapolis. It doesn't really matter where it goes through ime, it always clears immediately. I'm pretty sure it's because DHL/Fedex/UPS do the import paperwork before it lands, so it's already cleared before it arrives. 


ethompson said:


> Honestly though, transit from Tokyo to us is v rapid via FedEx


Fedex has been my go-to for a while now. Turns a 3 week wait into 3 days, and in this case it was like 2k yen cheaper too. Delivery estimate is Monday now, and that's only because they don't deliver on Saturday


----------



## Greasylake

2,157

I've been here for almost a year, maybe I should come up with a profile picture soon


----------



## ch_br

2158

*PROOF* that Googl's AI isn't anywhere as close to a fully functional and sentient Skynet, as people sometimes proclaim:


----------



## ch_br

Greasylake said:


> 2,157
> 
> I've been here for almost a year, maybe I should come up with a profile picture soon



2159 
Here's a nomination:


----------



## J_Wisdom

2160

Fedex picked up a box for me outside Tokyo at 11/17/2022 11:40 AM their time. It is in Memphis this morning and will be here (Orlando) on Monday. If they could have had it a day earlier, I'd probably have it today.


----------



## J_Wisdom

2161

We won't see a million unless we pick up the pace.


----------



## Greasylake

2162

Absolute madmen


----------



## BillHanna

2163

If you want something done right, get an otaku.


----------



## ethompson

Greasylake said:


> 2162
> 
> Absolute madmen
> View attachment 209264


2164

Bastard! They got my package scanned in just minutes later and it’s still in Japan, same destination and all!

Your timing is typical for me based on too many shipments… truly wild


----------



## Greasylake

2165



ethompson said:


> Bastard! They got my package scanned in just minutes later and it’s still in Japan!


Probably wasn't anybody there who could pick up the box of rocks and forklift was busy lmao


----------



## ethompson

Greasylake said:


> 2165
> 
> 
> Probably wasn't anybody there who could pick up the box of rocks and forklift was busy lmao


2166

No 20kg+ parcel this time! Just one rock and one loooooooong wabi-sabi boi


----------



## ch_br

J_Wisdom said:


> 2160
> 
> Fedex picked up a box for me outside Tokyo at 11/17/2022 11:40 AM their time. It is in Memphis this morning and will be here (Orlando) on Monday. If they could have had it a day earlier, I'd probably have it today.



2167

@J_Wisdom -- @BillHanna and I are right there with ya today and most days:






F5 crew in the house!


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## esoo

2169

Marital bliss is not saying anything when the wife pulls one of your knives off the rack to cut up a chicken. 

Marital intelligence is knowing that, with our his and hers knife racks, that she can only really reach one of my knives and putting a tough one there - in this case a A2 Shihan.


----------



## BillHanna

2170

Christmas shopping is done for the wife and kids.


----------



## esoo

2171 

It makes no sense but is damn delicious - jerk chicken and coleslaw stuffed into a cut open Jamaican patty, which is then stuffed into coco bread


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2172

People are looking for drama when it's right under their noses.

@BillHanna bought a suji and @nakiriknaifuwaifu is looking for a big ole gyuto!

News rocks the rectangle world to the core. What's next? @daveb buys a kiritsuke? @ethompson stops polishing? @M1k3's cook stops pissing him off? @coxhaus tosses his Work Sharp in the garbage?!

Drama!


----------



## BillHanna

2173

Y’all gonna be PEEVED when I get a double bevel tako. Downright churlish. The lot o’ ya.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2172
> 
> People are looking for drama when it's right under their noses.
> 
> @nakiriknaifuwaifu is looking for a big ole gyuto!



2174

hey now
i have to overcompensate somehow ok


----------



## M1k3

2,175

My cook is on the clock and not pissing me off. He's also working with the Banquet Chef instead of me, so....hell hath been frosted over.


----------



## BillHanna

2176

I don’t like frosting either. I’ll have my hell served naked.


----------



## BillHanna

2177

Playing with a cake recipe, I got it up to 12 sticks of butter before it tried to self implode. Butter cake with a lil lemon.


----------



## ethompson

2178

Recipe or it didn’t happen @BillHanna 

Guess it’s baked in a rectangular cake pan?


----------



## BillHanna

ethompson said:


> 2178
> 
> Recipe or it didn’t happen @BillHanna
> 
> Guess it’s baked in a rectangular cake pan?


2179

Bundt pan. It’ll have to wait until Monday. I have it in an email at work. They loved it, and wanted the recipe. I have even left it uncovered at home. It’ll get moldy before it dries out.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 2177
> 
> Playing with a cake recipe, I got it up to 12 sticks of butter before it tried to self implode. Butter cake with a lil lemon.


Just layer sticks of butter and be done with it. So many extra steps with a recipe.


----------



## ch_br

2181

Speculating on the SirSquareALots @BillHanna Suji shape.

My vote is this:


----------



## MSicardCutlery

ch_br said:


> 2181
> 
> Speculating on the SirSquareALots @BillHanna Suji shape.
> 
> My vote is this:
> 
> View attachment 209486


2182

I'll do it!


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,175
> 
> My cook is on the clock and not pissing me off. He's also working with the Banquet Chef instead of me, so....hell hath been frosted over.



2182

I hope this good fortune is not a ploy to butter up your ego now , with decent shifts, to later put you on Thanksgiving (double) Christmas Eve, NYE!


----------



## ch_br

2183

@Greasylake

Daily reminder to check tracking codes:


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2182
> 
> I hope this good fortune is not a ploy to butter up your ego now , with decent shifts, to later put you on Thanksgiving (double) Christmas Eve, NYE!


2,185

No double on Thanksgiving, as of now. I start 7am the day after and 5am Saturday though  and said cook is with me tonight


----------



## M1k3

2,186

But I'm off tomorrow!


----------



## esoo

esoo said:


> 2119
> 
> That moment you realize the steel handle you just grabbed is attached to a pan that just came out of a 425F oven.


2187

I got lucky with this - aside from initial stinging and a little funkiness with the skin, no really injury at all.


----------



## BillHanna

2188


Got a package from Belgium coming tomorrow or the next. BBW and a lil Coti.


----------



## BillHanna

2189

12 sticks butter

2.5c sugar



Beat that **** into submission. Seriously. You want it white and fluffy



6 eggs, beaten in, one at a time.



1tbp lemon extract

1tsp vanilla extract

Juice of half a lemon

1tsp baking soda

1tsp salt



Just until combined.



3c flour



I, personally, chill everything I bake at least an hour before baking.

Zest that half lemon you squeezed, and sprinkle it across the cake about 15min into baking, and a little sugar too, if you’re up for it.





I use a fluted Bundt pan, at 350. I check it at 45min and go from there.



If you put icing on this, know that I consider you a heathen who deserves nothing good in life. Just sayin.







xoxo



Bill


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 2188
> 
> 
> Got a package from Belgium coming tomorrow or the next. BBW and a lil Coti.


2190 

What's the current status on this one?

Gonna beat the thanksgiving day holiday delivery strike?


----------



## BillHanna

2191

Delivered, In/At Mailbox
LE15 7838 240BE Delivered

BRUSSELS EUROPEAN MAIL CENTRE
First-Class Package International Service (eCIP)--
Small Packets



I might run home at lunch, just to grab it.


----------



## ch_br

2192

_Must resist looking at BST this for the next few weeks..._

lol, @ the lies we tell ourselves


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2192
> 
> _Must resist looking at BST this for the next few weeks..._
> 
> lol, @ the lies we tell ourselves


2,193

I've put BST on ignore for now. Hoping to unignore it in the new year


----------



## ch_br

2194

@BillHanna is quiet, must be filming an unboxing video for us all


----------



## MSicardCutlery

ch_br said:


> 2194
> 
> @BillHanna is quiet, must be filming an unboxing video for us all


2195

Or maybe he's off saying his prayers for his latent triangle infatuations...


----------



## MSicardCutlery

2196

Or maybe he's getting exercised for it? "The power of corners compels you! The power of corners compels you!"


----------



## M1k3

2,197

"Keep away! This hour is mine... **** me! **** me!" - @BillHanna probably


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> 2,197
> 
> "Keep away! This hour is mine... **** me! **** me!" - @BillHanna probably



2198

I don't think that's quite what she said.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2199

@BillHanna is a honesuki brother! He is one of us damnit! You fondle your rectangles all you want Bill.


----------



## bahamaroot

2200


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2198
> 
> I don't think that's quite what she said.


2,201

Nah, I've seen the documentary about Regan. She says it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2202

I was probably peeking out from my covers and misunderstood.


----------



## Greasylake

2203

Guillotine blade or Serbian cleaver?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Greasylake said:


> 2203
> 
> Guillotine blade or Serbian cleaver?
> View attachment 210250



2204 

See, you just count underestimate the importance of geometry.


----------



## BillHanna

Greasylake said:


> 2203
> 
> Guillotine blade or Serbian cleaver?
> View attachment 210250


Bunka


----------



## M1k3

Greasylake said:


> 2203
> 
> Guillotine blade or Serbian cleaver?
> View attachment 210250


Big Kiridashi.


----------



## Greasylake

M1k3 said:


> Big Kiridashi.


2207
I thought that too but it was a bit too reasonable for a meme post


----------



## M1k3

2,208

All 3 service elevators down.
Big banquet on ground floor.
Banquet dish area on 3rd floor.
Ground floor dish areas close to maxed out.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVE!


----------



## M1k3

2,209

American. Horse. Pirate.

Such a cooler name than "cowboy".


----------



## Lars

2210

Enchiladas, a greasy tortilla sandwich containing chilies and a number of uninviting looking components and other nasty messes, are sold everywhere, filling the air with a pungent, nauseous smell.

-"Through the Land of the Aztecs" by "A Gringo" 1883


----------



## ch_br

2211

Happy Thanksgiving ALL!.

Now its everyone's duty here to represent this forum well and cut a bunch of things with the sharpest blades at the gatherings!


----------



## BillHanna

2212

Informed Delivery tells me I should go home on my lunch break tomorrow.

So.

Bench photo or car pic?


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 2212
> 
> Informed Delivery tells me I should go home on my lunch break tomorrow.
> 
> So.
> 
> Bench photo or car pic?



2213

Real life update pics as they happen...

Afterall we ARE trying to get post count up around here!


----------



## ch_br

2214

Happy Thanksgiving and May the force be with you today @M1k3!


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2214
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving and May the force be with you today @M1k3!


2,215

My boss is insisting I don't stay 1 minute later than 9pm, no matter what. Fine with me. I'm not trying to stay past 6pm...


----------



## M1k3

2,216

"Here's your special menu. I highlighted the one dish you have. We'll do a plate up at about 4:30" - Me

" I don't even know what I'm supposed to do." - "Special" Cook

" Like I highlighted, you're doing filets, which are in the walk in. "Crab Oscar" with the hollandaise that's right here and the crab here. Garlic mashed potatoes like we do every night that's in the steam well and grilled asparagus." - Me


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,216
> 
> "Here's your special menu. I highlighted the one dish you have. We'll do a plate up at about 4:30" - Me
> 
> " I don't even know what I'm supposed to do." - "Special" Cook
> 
> " Like I highlighted, you're doing filets, which are in the walk in. "Crab Oscar" with the hollandaise that's right here and the crab here. Garlic mashed potatoes like we do every night that's in the steam well and grilled asparagus." - Me


More like "special BOH staff"


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> More like "special BOH staff"


2,218

I had to bite my tongue before I said something that would need HR intervention.

Pinche Dunning/Kruger!


----------



## BillHanna

BillHanna said:


> 2212
> 
> Informed Delivery tells me I should go home on my lunch break tomorrow.
> 
> So.
> 
> Bench photo or car pic?


2219

USPS CN011279970CA, Delivered, In/At Mailbox 11/25/2022 11:06am MIDDLETOWN PA 17057 Reply STOP to cancel


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 2219
> 
> USPS CN011279970CA, Delivered, In/At Mailbox 11/25/2022 11:06am MIDDLETOWN PA 17057 Reply STOP to cancel


2,200

STOP


----------



## Lars

2221

Having been traumatised by Postnord, "In/At mailbox" sounds sketchy af.


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> 2,200
> 
> STOP


2222


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> 2,200
> 
> STOP


2,223

Collaborate and listen.


----------



## BillHanna

2224


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 2224
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210528


2,225


----------



## BillHanna

2226


----------



## More_Gyutos

2227

Don’t unbox and drive, trust me on this.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

More_Gyutos said:


> 2227
> 
> Don’t unbox and drive, trust me on this.



2228

No, no, it's perfectly safe, I assure you! But only if your phone is recording the whole time...


----------



## BillHanna

MSicardCutlery said:


> 2228
> 
> No, no, it's perfectly safe, I assure you! But only if your phone is recording the whole time...


One box is going under the tree. Thanks, Santa.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2229

When cleavers override the need for gas and tire pressure!


----------



## BillHanna

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2229
> 
> When cleavers override the need for gas and tire pressure!


2231

I’ll make it home. It’s only six miles.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2229
> 
> When cleavers override the need for gas and tire pressure!


2232

"cleavers".....with parabolic corners


----------



## BillHanna

2233

A suji is a cleaver that has two corners overlapping.


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 2226
> 
> View attachment 210547
> View attachment 210548



2234

BEHOLD:

My packaging retrieving, life and others safety be damned, hero:


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 2226
> 
> View attachment 210547
> View attachment 210548


2,235

@captaincaed


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> One box is going under the tree. Thanks, Santa.



2236

Uhh, I think his name is Matt.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

ch_br said:


> 2236
> 
> Uhh, I think his name is Matt.


2237

I bet you're just a riot at kid's Christmas parties....


----------



## BillHanna

ch_br said:


> 2236
> 
> Uhh, I think his name is Matt.


Ahem. _*Santa *_has brought me a Spåre in the past, and my wife is expecting him to bless me again.


----------



## More_Gyutos

ch_br said:


> 2224
> 
> LOL I'm requesting your best quick responses here KKF:
> 
> Subject: Something Pondering to both ponder, mock, and scoff at for many of us on the forum:
> 
> *What is the number of blades that is 'too many'... That family members might start strongly consider holding an intervention to confront our 'steel addiction?' *


2239

They will never know how many I have because I will never let them see all of them at once. Always hide the evidence.

Edit to add: I’m not sure if I want KKFers to know how many I have.


----------



## captaincaed

BillHanna said:


> 2226
> 
> View attachment 210547
> View attachment 210548


If you rear ended someone and gave yourself a new cyclops piercing, justice will have been served.

Car photos, ffs…
2240


----------



## ch_br

2241

This community is funny and fun as fuk, with its:

Fanatics
Obsessives
Comedians
Passionate enthusiasts
Craftsmen & women (smithsx handle makers, saya and sheathz etc ec
Helpful types
Sharpening nuts
Generous types
And the rest
The regulars who shoot the sh*+ nonstop

Thanks for the fun, laghs, and camaraderie everyone..

I am truly thankful


----------



## captaincaed

I’m thankful for the:


Fanatics
Uchigumori savants
Craftsmen and women
Knifemakers
Unsung heroes
Personalities
Sharpening geniuses
On this forum. Wouldn’t be the same without you.



2242


----------



## M1k3

2,243

Thankful for.....

Da memes


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,243
> 
> Thankful for.....
> 
> Da memes



2244

@M1k3 Your daily annoyed kitchen tales are classic...

however I do know how GD f'n annoying they are for YOU in the moment often times taking of these many or all of feelings:


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2244
> 
> @M1k3 Your daily annoyed kitchen tales are funny...
> 
> however I do know how GD f'n annoying they are for YOU in the moment often times taking of these feelings:


2,245

I don't let it really get to me. But sometimes I do reach inside for my inner Jackie Chan


----------



## M1k3

2,246

For real, I'm thankful for in no particular order 

Mazaki 
Toyamnabe Watanoyama
TF 
Murray Kato
CM


----------



## MSicardCutlery

M1k3 said:


> 2,246
> 
> For real, I'm thankful for in no particular order
> 
> Mazaki
> Toyamnabe Watanoyama
> TF
> Murray Kato
> _*CM*_


2247

Huh  ? CM? Why her?


----------



## esoo

2248

Carter, Murray?


----------



## MSicardCutlery

esoo said:


> 2248
> 
> Carter, Murray?


2249

Chelsea Miller, no?


----------



## M1k3

2,250

What does CM have in common with the other ones? Especially with #3?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> 2,250
> 
> What does CM have in common with the other ones? Especially with #3?



2251

Five bucks says her knives have better F&F and probably overall grind consistency.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2251
> 
> Five bucks says her knives have better F&F and probably overall grind consistency.


2,252

Yes. They are also controversial *well respected* around here.


----------



## M1k3

2,253

Takeda Bunka?

Is that like a @KAMON Knives "Gigantoku"?

A.K.A. Serbian Cleaver?


----------



## MSicardCutlery

M1k3 said:


> 2,250
> 
> What does CM have in common with the other ones? Especially with #3?


2254

They both serve as the basis for a tremendous amount of interforum jokes and memes?


----------



## spaceconvoy

2255

they hate to see a girlboss winning


----------



## ch_br

2256

T minus 35 days and counting until @M1k3 can take BST off mute and go hog wild with all his holiday cash monies. 

Maybe we should make him an advent calendar for the occasion.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

spaceconvoy said:


> 2255
> 
> they hate to see a girlboss winning



2257

So what about TF then?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ch_br said:


> 2256
> 
> T minus 35 days and counting until @M1k3 can take BST off mute and go hog wild with all his holiday cash monies.
> 
> Maybe we should make him an advent calendar for the occasion.



2258

I didn't even make it into December with my "no knives until after the holidays" pledge. 

In my defense, with the discounts, it was _only_ $91 shipped. 

_"Only ninety one dollars shipped dear. I mean c'mon, I'd be dumb to pass up that opportunity. I mean, prices are going up. Besides, do you know how much people spend on rocks?! Just be glad I'm not into those... What's that? Well, yes, I mean technically some of my stones are actual stones but that's different."_


----------



## ch_br

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2258
> 
> I didn't even make it into December with my "no knives until after the holidays" pledge.
> 
> In my defense, with the discounts, it was _only_ $91 shipped.
> 
> _"Only ninety one dollars shipped dear. I mean c'mon, I'd be dumb to pass up that opportunity. I mean, prices are going up. Besides, do you know how much people spend on rocks?! _



2259

*10,000% rational logic! 

Its NOT even a justification-- AND its backed up by the science of Economics.. not to mention everyone in this thread and most on this forum.*

We stand with you in solidarity


----------



## ethompson

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2258
> 
> _"... *Besides, do you know how much people spend on rocks?! Just be glad I'm not into those... What's that? Well, yes, I mean technically some of my stones are actual stones but that's different."*_


2260

#1 NEVER DO THE MATH





#2 Please feel free to show your better part the above as justification for your habits

Obviously I've not kept anything close to everything, but jeez the rabbit hole is deep and expensive...


----------



## bahamaroot

captaincaed said:


> If you rear ended someone and gave yourself a new cyclops piercing, justice will have been served.
> 
> Car photos, ffs…
> 2240


----------



## captaincaed

2262


----------



## ch_br

ethompson said:


> 2260
> 
> #1 NEVER DO THE MATH
> View attachment 210705
> 
> #2 Please feel free to show your better part the above as justification for your habits
> 
> Obviously I've not kept anything close to everything, but jeez the rabbit hole is deep and expensive...



2263

EDIT: 

I'm also thankful for forum members who fall on their own swords to assist with enabling my personal collection to grow!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ethompson said:


> 2260
> 
> #1 NEVER DO THE MATH
> View attachment 210705
> 
> #2 Please feel free to show your better part the above as justification for your habits
> 
> Obviously I've not kept anything close to everything, but jeez the rabbit hole is deep and expensive...



2264

My dog's food went from $49/bag to $78/bag this year with about a $12 jump since his last bag! We all know prices on everything have been climbing but they are really kicking up right now. We've seen it knives already and I suspect stones won't be far behind.

Daniel at EE and Watanabe both said late last year that prices were going to start going up. That was my signal to get busy with my experimenting. So I spent a fair bit this year but I've gotten myself in a pretty good place all round and am prepared if I need to start backing off for a while.


----------



## ethompson

2265

You’re right on! As I talk to vendors in Japan, it’s becoming clear that stones are getting more expensive at an increasing rate. Not only is it just general inflation, but other than Maruo there aren’t really more stones coming to market, just large stacks from existing wholesalers. The two stones you see this most acutely with are Ohira Uchigumori and Okudo suita. Both have seen wholesale costs double in the last few years and will probably do so again in the next few years. Clean Nakayama stones aren’t far behind. Trying to get my lifetime supply while I can before things get op out of hand!! Even finding good Natsuya and Aizu, relatively abundant stones despite not being mined in the last 50 years, is getting more challenging.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ethompson said:


> 2265
> 
> You’re right on! As I talk to vendors in Japan, it’s becoming clear that stones are getting more expensive at an increasing rate. Not only is it just general inflation, but other than Maruo there aren’t really more stones coming to market, just large stacks from existing wholesalers. The two stones you see this most acutely with are Ohira Uchigumori and Okudo suita. Both have seen wholesale costs double in the last few years and will probably do so again in the next few years. Clean Nakayama stones aren’t far behind. Trying to get my lifetime supply while I can before things get op out of hand!! Even finding good Natsuya and Aizu, relatively abundant stones despite not being mined in the last 50 years, is getting more challenging.



2266

This is one instance where I can say thank goodness I'm not really good at polishing! Because it's kept me from tripping too far into the natural stone world.


----------



## M1k3

2,267

"Chef! What time are we closing today?" - Cook

"*Walks over to whiteboard with kitchen hours, takes a picture, texts it to cook*" - Me


----------



## ch_br

2268

Tell is if you're going hog wild on Cyber Monday-- *NOT for steel related items.*

What are you eyeballing for you, or for others?


----------



## ch_br

2269

May the lord grant me strength to resist temptation :


----------



## BillHanna

2270

Takedas are tempting. I’m glad I put up the guardrail of Rusty Only.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

2271

I'm a simple guy, I see the words "BillHanna replied to..." and I click.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

2272

Never fails to entertain.


----------



## ch_br

MSicardCutlery said:


> 2272
> 
> Never fails to entertain.


This is known!


----------



## BillHanna

2274

Some time next year, we’ll get you in my favorite thread.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

BillHanna said:


> 2274
> 
> Some time next year, we’ll get you in my favorite thread.


2275

Anything to avert a scandal, your majesty


----------



## ethompson

BillHanna said:


> 2270
> 
> Takedas are tempting. I’m glad I put up the guardrail of Rusty Only.


2276
My brother in rectangles have you heard of the OG AS series?


----------



## BillHanna

ethompson said:


> 2276
> My brother in rectangles have you heard of the OG AS series?


2277

Harrrrrd to find. And Buzz, the price, _WOOF!_


----------



## esoo

BillHanna said:


> 2274
> 
> Some time next year, we’ll get you in my favorite thread.



Magnacut cleaver with Apex Ultra Cladding?

2278


----------



## BillHanna

esoo said:


> Magnacut cleaver with Apex Ultra Cladding?
> 
> 2278


*K*eep *I*t *S*imple *S*teels


----------



## esoo

BillHanna said:


> *K*eep *I*t *S*imple *S*teels



2280 

1095 and 15n20 are nice simple steels and go together quite well I've heard....


----------



## BillHanna

esoo said:


> 2280
> 
> 1095 and 15n20 are nice simple steels and go together quite well I've heard....


@M1k3


----------



## esoo

2282

To appease the Prince of Squares, here is an AS Cleaver pic.


----------



## esoo

2283

TIL that 0000 steel wool will not reduce the drag caused by deeply etched damascus. Apparently you need to have wetter product and better cutting technique. An expert on Facebook told me so.


----------



## ch_br

2284

What is @BillHanna trying to tell us with his new profile pic???

I can only handle so many rectangles in one pic!


----------



## BillHanna

2285

I say I only want a working edge (~1K), but I keep buying/browsing stones that finish way above that. 

Consumerism is fun.


----------



## tostadas

esoo said:


> 2282
> 
> To appease the Prince of Squares, here is an AS Cleaver pic.
> 
> View attachment 211362


2286
I will buy this.


----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> 2286
> I will buy this.


2287

Same


----------



## esoo

BillHanna said:


> 2285
> 
> I say I only want a working edge (~1K), but I keep buying/browsing stones that finish way above that.
> 
> Consumerism is fun.



2288

If I keep going, I'll have a complete set of Shaptons. Not that I need them, but I'll have them.


----------



## BillHanna

2289

I’m working on handheld versions of nonJnats. I have a coti and a BBW, and I keep staring at options from Griffith shaving goods. I’m also considering jadeite and ruby. ugh


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 2285
> 
> I say I only want a working edge (~1K), but I keep buying/browsing stones that finish way above that.
> 
> Consumerism is fun.



2290

+1 for this buyers club, but I've found my working edge range is ~4-6k.

Now 16-30k, just plain crazy I tell ya...


----------



## esoo

ch_br said:


> 2290
> 
> +1 for this buyers club, but I've found my working edge range is ~4-6k.
> 
> Now 16-30k, just plain crazy I tell ya...



2291

The 12K works pretty nice as strop.


----------



## ch_br

2292

I'm starting to suspect @M1k3 has been so quiet because hes been sleeping nearly nonstop after Thanksgiving service.


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2292
> 
> I'm starting to suspect @M1k3 has been so quiet because hes been sleeping nearly nonstop after Thanksgiving service.


2,293

Wrong!

On today's episode of "What The **** cook?"

"Chef! We need more rags!" - Cook

"Already? I got some more from Laundry Services not that long ago. *Walks over to laundry bin* Aye pendejo! Abre tus ojos! It's full!" - Me


----------



## Michi

2,294

^ @ch_br and @M1k3 can't count.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> 2,294
> 
> ^ @ch_br and @M1k3 can't count.


2,295

Neither can my cook.


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> 2,295
> 
> Neither can my cook.


2,296

Makes me wonder who taught him…


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> 2,296
> 
> Makes me wonder who taught him…


2,297

He came with the job


----------



## ch_br

2298

Like driving, sometimes you only look at the space directly occupied in front of you and react...

Then, later you adjust after catching your bearing..

Aaannnd, all is adjusted now...

Count fixed, and balance is thus restored to the force inside this thread...


----------



## BillHanna

2299
Tip to hell 240mm

Maksim? Is that you?


----------



## ethompson

2300

Gives myself random day off because I need a day to be a bum

Decided I deserve a special new rock to play on that day because I’m a good boi

Makes questionable decision and buys expensive rock

Said rock ships quick I’m excited

Said rock enters Chicago customs, not typical for something coming from Japan to me

Tracking doesn't update for days

I am sad again


----------



## BillHanna

2301

Normally, I go through a rotation of looking at makers’ sites for new knives. Didn’t do it today! Let’s keep it up until 2023!


----------



## ch_br

ethompson said:


> 2300
> 
> Gives myself random day off because I need a day to be a bum
> 
> Decided I deserve a special new rock to play on that day because I’m a good boi
> 
> Makes questionable decision and buys expensive rock
> 
> Said rock ships quick I’m excited
> 
> Said rock enters Chicago customs, not typical for something coming from Japan to me
> 
> Tracking doesn't update for days
> 
> I am sad again



2302

@ethompson I think I speak for all of us firmly entrenched in the






F5 spamming club...

When I say we feel your pain!

ESPECIALLY regarding Chi-town customs!!


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 2301
> 
> Normally, I go through a rotation of looking at makers’ sites for new knives. Didn’t do it today! Let’s keep it up until 2023!



2303

@BillHanna Do they give a 1 day celebration chip for that?

*Cuz they should! *

That takes real will power


----------



## esoo

2304

For the year in which I'd planned to not buy any knives, I've bought 12 and sold 10.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> 2304
> 
> For the year in which I'd planned to not buy any knives, I've bought 12 and sold 10.



2305

Excellent! Just imagine how many you would've bought if you had intended to buy them!

Glass half full brother.


----------



## esoo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2305
> 
> Excellent! Just imagine how many you would've bought if you had intended to buy them!
> 
> Glass half full brother.



2306



Two are about to go up for sale, so in/out is going to be the same. Will see how the actual cash money in/out works out if they sell.


----------



## ch_br

2307

My wife has been part of the






F5 club all week.

Every third or fourth sentence aloud is "No update from Samsung about the The frame"

She literally checks it with the frequency of @BillHanna with a mythical rectangle en route.



Lol I just wonder how much she thinks about it when she's not saying anything aloud? 


Greatest thing: Its her Christmas present (that I went in on) and she can't sweat any of my packages for at LEAST 6-8 months now!


----------



## ch_br

2308

I couldn't make this up if I wanted to...

My wife, about 15min after my last post:

"Oh let me guess my phone just had 3 different alerts and I'll bet not a single one of them is f'n Samsung. 

Honestly, how long can it sit there with just s printed label... FFS!"

I was rolling and told her I was gonna tell the 'knife gang'.


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2308
> 
> I couldn't make this up if I wanted to...
> 
> My wife, about 15min after my last post:
> 
> "Oh let me guess my phone just had 3 different alerts and I'll bet not a single one of them is f'n Samsung.
> 
> Honestly, how long can it sit there with just s printed label... FFS!"
> 
> I was rolling and told her I was gonna tell the 'knife gang'.


2,309


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,309
> 
> View attachment 211999



2310

Nah, I'm pretty certain Samsung has west coast distribution in and around the LA basin - would be pretty silly not to.

But thanks for reminding me -- I have THREE other packages passing through the gates of hell Chicago Customs that NEED to arrive in the midwest before Christmas.


----------



## ch_br

2311

Amendment to above statement:

Make that Two (eek maybe it is 3, im sending a lot of sh*+ there for my visit-- hard to keep it all straight) packages descending into Hades.

I just remembered, one of them is a stone (for special adults like us obsessives here) that I scheduled a hand to hand delivery of.

So ill be able to play steel and stones to grant me some sanity on a visit where I'm captive with a sea of nosy family.


----------



## BillHanna

2312

Steel and Stones _sounds _like a game. Someone make up rules.


----------



## spaceconvoy

BillHanna said:


> 2312
> 
> Steel and Stones _sounds _like a game. Someone make up rules.


2313
1. rub steel on stones
2. sometimes rub stone on stones
3. never rub steel on steel
4. have fun


----------



## BillHanna

2314

@tostadas tagging me on Instagram? Leave my wallet alone. I’m on a hiring freeze until the new year. Plus, I’m gonna order a custom from Hyde.


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 2312
> 
> Steel and Stones _sounds _like a game. Someone make up rules.



2315

Everyone here plays it all the time!

My experiences and rules for the Game of Steel & Stones to follow..


----------



## ch_br

2316

*The Game of Steel & Stones*​
As told by sir ch_br, from the land of Lost Angels:​
Forgive me all, as the following are abridged rules. I am at an INN awaiting the company of other fellow travelers:

Level up in life to start making decent gold each month
Learn to make various foods from scratch from all sorts of people, chefs, jobs, traveling quests, etc.
Acquire starter steel and sharpen it because it won't cut your fresh farmers produce well
Fall in love with sharpened knives because they make meal quests shorter
Run out of steel to sharpen and realize your steel is meh or sh*++y, at best
Start learning about knives and slowly amass an armory that could supply half a brigade
With better knives come exotic steels of fabled construction techniques and materials from far away mythical lands
Import steel from these increasingly exotic far far away lands
When learning of these distant lands you discover interesting food and take side quests to make said foods
In turn acquire stones from the ancestral lands of exotic knives because they are the ways of ancient bushido warriors
Barter and swap: Stones and Steel and all manner of Tales with fellow travelers and adventurers who also adventure on quests to gather stones and steel
With better steel and stones come increasing complicated quests to make better foods
Eating the delicious food from these quests grants high XP points to fuel you in greater, more complicated, and more expenaice Steel and Stone Questing

Eventually this causes you to run on an infinite loop from steps 7-13 above...

This is still as fun as the original quest you embarked upon because you never stop learning and meeting other interesting, funny, obsessive, recluse, outgoing, fellow travelers inside *Life's Game of Steel & Stones...*


----------



## tostadas

BillHanna said:


> 2314
> 
> @tostadas tagging me on Instagram? Leave my wallet alone. I’m on a hiring freeze until the new year. Plus, I’m gonna order a custom from Hyde.


If you buy, then I can stop looking at it


----------



## M1k3

2,318

I also like Diamonds and Rubies.


----------



## M1k3

2,319

Welp, my cook just got his 2nd write up. 1 more and he's out of here.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

M1k3 said:


> 2,319
> 
> Welp, my cook just got his 2nd write up. 1 more and he's out of here.


2320


So what you're saying is the series finale is on the horizon...I rather enjoyed your humorous lamentations.


----------



## BillHanna

2321

There’ll be another


----------



## esoo

2322

There's always another.


----------



## M1k3

MSicardCutlery said:


> 2320
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is the series finale is on the horizon...I rather enjoyed your humorous lamentations.


2,323

That's the good/bad thing about restaurants, there'll always be something to scratch your head about. Employees, customers, customers kids that should be tripped "on accident" when they run around the dining room....


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2324

Maybe a candidate for the Unpopular Opinions thread but CCR was better than the Stones and The Beatles.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2324
> 
> Maybe a candidate for the Unpopular Opinions thread but CCR was better than the Stones and The Beatles.


2,325

Not unpopular with me.


----------



## More_Gyutos

2326

I’m moving this week. Please pray for my knives. Oh and also wish luck driving the Penske!


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> 2,319
> 
> Welp, my cook just got his 2nd write up. 1 more and he's out of here.


2,327

And..... Expo person is on their 2nd write up. They picked the wrong former PC Repair guy to tell they don't know anything about computers.


----------



## ethompson

BillHanna said:


> 2189
> 
> 12 sticks butter
> 
> 2.5c sugar
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that **** into submission. Seriously. You want it white and fluffy
> 
> 
> 
> 6 eggs, beaten in, one at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 1tbp lemon extract
> 
> 1tsp vanilla extract
> 
> Juice of half a lemon
> 
> 1tsp baking soda
> 
> 1tsp salt
> 
> 
> 
> Just until combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 3c flour
> 
> 
> 
> I, personally, chill everything I bake at least an hour before baking.
> 
> Zest that half lemon you squeezed, and sprinkle it across the cake about 15min into baking, and a little sugar too, if you’re up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a fluted Bundt pan, at 350. I check it at 45min and go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> If you put icing on this, know that I consider you a heathen who deserves nothing good in life. Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Bill


2328
This morning journey into this cake begins!


----------



## BillHanna

ethompson said:


> 2328
> This morning journey into this cake begins!


I’m making a spice version for work holiday party.


----------



## ethompson

2330

Pardon the interruption, but Chicago customs did a thing and this unexpectedly showed up


----------



## ethompson

2331
@BillHanna, so this is a lot of cake…




Your browser is not able to display this video.




@BillHanna how dern big is your Bundt pan?!?


----------



## ethompson

2332

Hmm, looks a little messy in the oven. I may need to make some tweaks the recipe for my mixer, humidity level, flour, etc… batter is silly tasty though


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

ethompson said:


> 2332
> 
> batter is silly tasty though



because paula deen's #1 disciple @BillHanna over here wrote the recipe that's >50% SUGAR AND BUTTER


----------



## M1k3

2,334


----------



## BillHanna

2335

@nakiriknaifuwaifu 

Hey. There’s a real lemon in there. Somewhere.


----------



## BillHanna

ethompson said:


> 2331
> @BillHanna, so this is a lot of cake…
> View attachment 212304
> 
> @BillHanna how dern big is your Bundt pan?!?


----------



## ethompson

2337

Hmm… yes… hmmm. Anyways flavor was great, I’ll need to tweak ratios to get it to work for me. But I’ll be back at it soon!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

ethompson said:


> 2337
> 
> Hmm… yes… hmmm. Anyways flavor was great, I’ll need to tweak ratios to get it to work for me. But I’ll be back at it soon!


@BillHanna says add more butter and/or sugar and if that doesn't work add whiskey


----------



## ch_br

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> @BillHanna says add more butter and/or sugar and if that doesn't work add whiskey



2339

Don't forget the butter rum frosting also.


----------



## BillHanna

ch_br said:


> 2339
> 
> Don't forget the butter rum frosting also.


2340

Someone didn’t read the whole recipe


----------



## BillHanna

ethompson said:


> 2337
> 
> Hmm… yes… hmmm. Anyways flavor was great, I’ll need to tweak ratios to get it to work for me. But I’ll be back at it soon!


2341 

The recipe is normal at three sticks


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 2340
> 
> Someone didn’t read the whole recipe



2342

Ya caught me. Not a baker at all.

Just trying to give you even more butter, sugar, and booze.


----------



## BillHanna

BillHanna said:


> 2189
> If you put icing on this, know that I consider you a heathen who deserves nothing good in life. Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Bill


2343

Heathen. Faithless. Lost.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

ch_br said:


> 2342
> 
> Ya caught me. Not a baker at all.


2344

..............


----------



## ch_br

2345

The best response when your vegan friend tells you he' getting a 270 gyuto and wants to Cook with you:

"Conan, we request your help. Please bring your blade over to vanquish a formidable lettuce army--ASAP!"


----------



## ch_br

2346

Man o man this algo knows me better than I know myself:


----------



## ch_br

2347

Looks like I spoke too soon..

Gotta get me some of these absolute BANGERS!












Or as they say, in the parlence of our times:


----------



## BillHanna

2348

I keep staring at stones I don’t know how to use. But hey, they’ll be teens soon, and I’ll have all the time in the world to figure them out.


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2347
> 
> Looks like I spoke too soon..
> 
> Gotta get me some of these absolute BANGERS!
> 
> View attachment 212727
> 
> 
> View attachment 212728
> 
> 
> 
> Or as they say, in the parlence of our times:


2,349

For your favorite 'Mall Ninja Chef'


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 2348
> 
> I keep staring at stones I don’t know how to use.



In all honesty, do any of us here NOT partake in this pastime:

_*Staring at stones*_*   *_* we don't 'necessarily' need???*_

If you say no, well either you're in denial, may be having a stroke, or you're simply the best of us.

My money is on the first two reasons-- if you throw out a 'yes'.


----------



## BillHanna

2351

Thinking about getting a couple straights in the new year. Who needs to leave their kids money, when you can leave them Steel and Stones?


----------



## M1k3

2,352

Employee holiday party tonight. I'm on the line.

No problem, right? There's the "Manager's Holiday Toast" also. Cool.... At 5pm? Oh, you're going on break? Ok.. yeah...it's cool. They're serving food I regularly snack on and alcoholic drinks I don't drink even off the clock.

Oh? I can't enter the employee raffle either since I'm management? Sweet!


----------



## daveb

M1k3 said:


> 2,352
> 
> Employee holiday party tonight. I'm on the line.
> 
> No problem, right? There's the "Manager's Holiday Toast" also. Cool.... At 5pm? Oh, you're going on break? Ok.. yeah...it's cool. They're serving food I regularly snack on and alcoholic drinks I don't drink even off the clock.
> 
> Oh? I can't enter the employee raffle either since I'm management? Sweet!



Go cry in the Walken.

hehe


----------



## SwampDonkey

I'm very intrigued by this bread knife. Anyone have experience? My Messermeister Oliva bread looks lovely but is kinda underwhelming 









TADAFUSA HOCHO KOBO HK-1 BREAD KNIFE 230MM


Shop Tadafusa Hocho Kobo HK-1 Bread Knife 230mm at Tokushu Knife. Tadafusa is located in Sanjo, Japan, and they make some excellent knives.




tokushuknife.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 2351
> 
> Thinking about getting a couple straights in the new year. Who needs to leave their kids money, when you can leave them Steel and Stones?



2352

Michael has some nice looking rectangles on his IG.



https://www.instagram.com/knot.handcrafted/



Just sayin'.


----------



## esoo

2356

Straightening out the count....


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> 2356
> 
> Straightening out the count....



2357

Woosh. Thank you! That got all messed up there.


----------



## SwampDonkey

2358 

In my excitement I goofed on not adding count. Accept this as penance


----------



## M1k3

SwampDonkey said:


> 2358
> 
> In my excitement I goofed on not adding count. Accept this as penance


2,359

Usually penance is done by sharpening Global knives.


----------



## ch_br

#2360

The IG algorithm strikes again!






Damn they know me so well!


----------



## M1k3

2,361

"Sharpenters"


----------



## M1k3

2,362

Would be a shame if some knife maker(s) were to message someone about a steel that rhymes with Xanax at 60 HRC and how suboptimal it is. And double, triple, quadruple double down on it. And then go on the internet and complain that the person who likes Xanax steel at 60 HRC just wouldn't listen like they wanted them to. And then complain about the people on the internet letting them know they're being asshats.

Sure would be a shame if something like that ever happened.


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 2351
> 
> Thinking about getting a couple straights in the new year. Who needs to leave their kids money, when you can leave them Steel and Stones?



2363

I never figured you'd quit _THE_ cause... @BillHanna


----------



## BillHanna

2364

Looks rectangular to _me _


----------



## MSicardCutlery

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 213395
> 
> 2364
> 
> Looks rectangular to _me _


2365

Doesn't it violate your 90 degree decree?


----------



## BillHanna

MSicardCutlery said:


> 2365
> 
> Doesn't it violate your 90 degree decree?


2366

Gotta protect this beautiful mug of mine. This is the only acceptable style though. Spanish point, barber's notch, etc are a nonstarter.


----------



## BillHanna

2367

Spåre just got back to me about his order form. Weeks after my Santa delivery. Oh well. n+1.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2367

What a morning.

3:30am the plow comes and completely buries both of our cars. 2-3ft tall by as much wide berm of heavy wet snow. They're supposed to pile the berm on the other side of the street. But not this cat, he gives no F's. Gotta go to work and don't want it to freeze, so 3:30am I'm shoveling.

A mini van is barreling down the street and slides to a stop in front of me. I don't recognize it. Damn, pistol is in the house. In my neighborhood, yes that's a real thought. But nah. The 30-something year old girl who grew up across the street is apparently home for a holiday visit and she is sloshed. She pours herself out of the Uber mini van, slipping and falling and loudly proclaiming how great it is to see me. I just want to get the cars shoveled but I had to go through all the drunk emotions from laughter to crying and round and round for about half an hour until I got her inside her folk's place. Woosh.

Go inside to rest for a bit.

Okay, think my car is good. Time to head to work. Nah. Stuck in the middle of the road because the plows suck and there's still eight inches of slush and ice on the road. A lot of shoveling and cussing later and the car is free only to discover I have a nearly flat tire. Sweet!

I'll swing into the self-serve air compressor at the supermarket down the road. Nope. Out of order.

Sit at the tire shop for an hour to find out it is a nail in the sidewall. No fixey. $150 later and I finally made it to work.

A lot of whining I know but days like today remind me that I'm not as young as I used to be.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2368

Okay, to offset my whining, the universe did balance my scales a bit with a shipping notification on the below nakiri.



I'll take that trade off.


----------



## Michi

2,370

@BillHanna and @HumbleHomeCook can't count, either


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> 2,370
> 
> @BillHanna and @HumbleHomeCook can't count, either



2371

Repeatedly proven guilty.


----------



## daveb

They're counting in American. Jeez you metric guys...


----------



## Lars

2373

Je suis American


----------



## esoo

2374


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2375

HER: How can you watch so many sharpening videos? I mean this guy isn't even talking.

ME: The sound of sharpening is my elevator/grocery store music.

HER:  

ME: It simultaneously calms me yet makes me want to spend money.

HER:


----------



## ch_br

2376

Daily count boosting post!


----------



## bsfsu

2377


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2378

I support the simplicity of 2377.


----------



## M1k3

2,379

Movin' on up!


----------



## esoo

2380


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2381

Only the life-seasoned among us will get this but...

We had a guy in the military who was almost completely bald by his mid-20's. His name was Rowland and he was a bit sensitive about it.

So when he'd come around the fellas would sing, _"Rowland, Rowland, Rowland... Ain't no hair a'growin'...Rowland, Rowland, Rowland. ROWLANDDDD!!!!" Yaw!"_


----------



## esoo

2382

Thinning at 14, bald on top by my earlier 20s, I get Rowland being sensitive...


----------



## BillHanna

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2381
> 
> Only the life-seasoned among us will get this but...
> 
> We had a guy in the military who was almost completely bald by his mid-20's. His name was Rowland and he was a bit sensitive about it.
> 
> So when he'd come around the fellas would sing, _"Rowland, Rowland, Rowland... Ain't no hair a'growin'...Rowland, Rowland, Rowland. ROWLANDDDD!!!!" Yaw!"_


2383


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> 2382
> 
> Thinning at 14, bald on top by my earlier 20s, I get Rowland being sensitive...



2384

Don't worry, he gave as he good as he got. It was a tough crowd. Tight, but tough for sure.


----------



## BillHanna

2385

If I get on a list of a maker that reads the forums, my cleaver trollwork makes communication easy. 

"Yeah, Bill. I know what you want.  "


----------



## ethompson

2386

Scratch chasing on complex, convex surfaces is a disease. A disease for which there is no cure but endless patience. Polish. Rinse. Check. Adjust. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat…


----------



## daveb

ethompson said:


> 2386
> 
> Scratch chasing on complex, convex surfaces is a disease. A disease for which there is no cure but endless patience. Polish. Rinse. Check. Adjust. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat…



Cut something. Aw chit. Start over.


----------



## ethompson

daveb said:


> Cut something. Aw chit. Start over.


2388

Precisely.


----------



## Heckel7302

ethompson said:


> 2388
> 
> Precisely.


2389 

Haven't heard an update on the project, I guess that's how it's going, lol.


----------



## ethompson

Heckel7302 said:


> 2389
> 
> Haven't heard an update on the project, I guess that's how it's going, lol.


2390

Synthetics are still the flavor of the moment sadly…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2391

3YO Granddaughter: Dad, this is my favorite juice! Strawberry and avocado!

DAD: That's not an avocado sweetheart. It's a kiwi.

3GD: Oh..... Is that a fruit?

DAD: Yes.

3GD: Are strawberries fruit?

DAD: Yes.

3GD: Yay! Yep, this is my favorite juice.

....

3GD: Dad.

DAD: What?

3GD: Are carrots fruit?

DAD: No carrots are vegetables.

3GD: Then how come there's carrot juice?


----------



## BillHanna

2392

yaBe is really messing with me right now. “Hmmm. Let’s bid $15 on this one. 20 on that one. 10 on this other one.” All of a sudden, you’re winning five bids after a flawless victory last night. Very addictive. Now I know how @stringer has 100+ razors.


----------



## ethompson

2393
@BillHanna sometimes I go to sleep knowing if I win everything I have bids set up for I’ll be screwed


----------



## M1k3

2,394


----------



## BillHanna

ethompson said:


> 2393
> @BillHanna sometimes I go to sleep knowing if I win everything I have bids set up for I’ll be screwed


2395

I wouldn’t mind losing one or two.


----------



## BillHanna

BillHanna said:


> 2385
> 
> If I get on a list of a maker that reads the forums, my cleaver trollwork makes communication easy.
> 
> "Yeah, Bill. I know what you want.  "


2396

I’m not sure you should be laughing, @MSicardCutlery . Your time is drawing near.


----------



## stringer

BillHanna said:


> 2392
> 
> yaBe is really messing with me right now. “Hmmm. Let’s bid $15 on this one. 20 on that one. 10 on this other one.” All of a sudden, you’re winning five bids after a flawless victory last night. Very addictive. Now I know how @stringer has 100+ razors.


2397

Emphasis on the plus. I have stopped counting. Plausible deniability. I would say about 20 kilos or so. However many that is. It is tough when people keep not bidding enough to beat my low-ball offers. What am I supposed to do? Can't afford not to buy them most of the time. Would be throwing money away. Seems like a safer retirement plan than crypto or the lottery or social security if nothing else.


----------



## BillHanna

2398

That’s a real problem. I feel like I shouldn’t be winning bids at 10USD. That’s silly.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

BillHanna said:


> 2396
> 
> I’m not sure you should be laughing, @MSicardCutlery . Your time is drawing near.


2399

Maybe I've already got it boxed and labeled, eh?


----------



## Greasylake

2400

Maguro-bocho: justified


----------



## robzilla

Repeatedly putting jnats in your cart(s) and not purchasing is a sign of great fiscal responsibility and moral strength.


----------



## Michi

robzilla said:


> Repeatedly putting jnats in your cart(s) and not purchasing is a sign of great fiscal responsibility and moral strength.


I disagree. That is indicative of too small a bank balance


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2403

So close...


----------



## ch_br

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2403
> 
> So close...



2404

Cmon baby, cmon


----------



## robzilla

Michi said:


> I disagree. That is indicative of too small a bank balance


Or a desire to not create more ammo for this thread… Funny to Us (not them) | Comments Your Partner Makes about Your "Hobby"


----------



## esoo

2406

If you don't cook, you shouldn't be giving pro chefs knife advice.


----------



## MowgFace

esoo said:


> 2406
> 
> If you don't cook, you shouldn't be giving pro chefs knife advice.


2407

5 hours late to make this comment.


----------



## esoo

2408

I have him on ignore, so was only 20 minutes after the post I decided to look at.


----------



## MowgFace

esoo said:


> 2408
> 
> I have him on ignore, so was only 20 minutes after the post I decided to look at.


2409

Haha, sorry I meant *I* was 5 hours late to make the same comment you did.


----------



## esoo

MowgFace said:


> 2409
> 
> Haha, sorry I meant *I* was 5 hours late to make the same comment you did.


2410

Ahh.....tiring Friday here so the brain is a bit fried.


----------



## M1k3

2,411

"How come he got to leave early and I didn't?" - Guess ****ing who?

" Because he started earlier than you.." - Me

"How come I never...." - Cook

"Look, he started an hour earlier than you. I told him if it's slow after 10, he can go early. It's slow. So he left." - Me

"Yeah but.." - Cook

"But what? You have a problem with me letting him go 45 minutes earlier than you, even though he start an hour earlier than you? " - Me

"" - Cook


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> 2,411
> 
> "How come he got to leave early and I didn't?" - Guess ****ing who?
> 
> " Because he started earlier than you.." - Me
> 
> "How come I never...." - Cook
> 
> "Look, he started an hour earlier than you. I told him if it's slow after 10, he can go early. It's slow. So he left." - Me
> 
> "Yeah but.." - Cook
> 
> "But what? You have a problem with me letting him go 45 minutes earlier than you, even though he start an hour earlier than you? " - Me
> 
> "" - Cook


2412


Hell be a great sous one day.


----------



## ZeeVee

2413

Welp, just got through with the most frustrating BST transaction of my life so far...

A guy DM's me and asks if I'm still looking for a Yanick and Raquin. I say absolutely, show me what you've got! He shows me, we proceed to verify, I send funds, give him my mailing address. The next day he initiates a refund and says he's had a change of heart and he's so sorry. He's keeping the knives.

I guess the old addage holds true - "If it seems too good to be true, it probably is." and also "Caveat Emptor"

Also, I paid via PP G&S, and the refund was initiated through PP as well. Is there any way I'm being scammed?


----------



## bahamaroot

ZeeVee said:


> 2413
> 
> ...I send funds, give him my mailing address. The next day he initiates a refund and says he's had a change of heart and he's so sorry. He's keeping the knives.
> 
> ...I paid via PP G&S, and the refund was initiated through PP as well. Is there any way I'm being scammed?


If he initiated a refund and the funds went back to your account then it can't be a scam.


----------



## BillHanna

2415

The three year old has started calling me “BillyBoy” 

“Hey BillyBoy! Where are you?! BILLYBOY!”


----------



## ch_br

2416

Just dropping in to say hi to the homies...



Been a long a$$ work week... Almost done... Day 6/6

Then a 4hr drive home tomorrow @ 5am.

Looking forward to doing fkin nothing the next week!


----------



## martinhuber

2417

I like this Thread...mind if i join in?


----------



## ch_br

martinhuber said:


> 2417
> 
> I like this Thread...mind if i join in?



2418

Of course..

We need more active members posting to hit our modest goal


----------



## martinhuber

ch_br said:


> 2418
> 
> Of courae..
> 
> We need more active members posting to hit our modest goal
> 
> View attachment 214614


2419 (actually a pretty good steel i will use very soon for a few knives)

Very cool! i am very talkactive so...lets bring this thread to a million (dont believe me? @daddy yo yo can confirm pretty easy )

So how is everybody doing?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 2415
> 
> The three year old has started calling me “BillyBoy”
> 
> “Hey BillyBoy! Where are you?! BILLYBOY!”



2420

I remember when our oldest went through that phase with her mom.

There were some trying moments in there.


----------



## BillHanna

2421

So we know there are makers who stack birch bark; is there any other bark that can stack? Someone convince someone else to try it.


----------



## M1k3

2,422

On my way to work.
"Seniõr W T F" isn't my problem today


----------



## M1k3

2,423



M1k3 said:


> 2,327
> 
> And..... Expo person is on their 2nd write up. They picked the wrong former PC Repair guy to tell they don't know anything about computers.


He gets let go Wednesday. Sorry baboso, but going in a round about way of saying one of the servers is a "cousin ******" DOES NOT ensure you'll have a job.


----------



## BillHanna

2424



BillHanna said:


> No JNats for your boy, and no high grits. Quote me.


🫥


----------



## BillHanna

2425

Ginger ale/beer is pretty good. Followed by a nice black cherry soda. Otherwise, it’s water or hot/iced tea for your guy right here.


----------



## bahamaroot

Root beer....


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2427

DAUGHTER: Teaching a human how to be a human is a trip.


----------



## martinhuber

2428
What do you guys like more? Nakiris or Cleavers?


----------



## esoo

martinhuber said:


> 2428
> What do you guys like more? Nakiris or Cleavers?



2429

Send both for testing.


----------



## martinhuber

esoo said:


> 2429
> 
> Send both for testing.


2430

Haha sneaky move, not bad.


----------



## martinhuber

2431

So to reach that goal of a million, i just have alittle conversation about my day...cause...i dont know
I'm just kinda weird 

Started a few handles today, stainless bolsters and inlays. 
I have the biggest respect for Makers who do metal bolsters on every knife, its so frustrateing to get this fit clean, no gaps no nothing.
But they just look so daaamn good...


----------



## esoo

martinhuber said:


> 2430
> 
> Haha sneaky move, not bad.


2432

Can't blame me for trying, can you? I'd send them back.


----------



## martinhuber

esoo said:


> 2432
> 
> Can't blame me for trying, can you? I'd send them back.


2433

Not at all, I#d try it too


----------



## BillHanna

2434

My son learned the half “Wilson” tonight at wrestling practice


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2435

Gggrrrrr...


----------



## BillHanna

2436

Panettone ice cream.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

martinhuber said:


> 2431
> 
> So to reach that goal of a million, i just have alittle conversation about my day...cause...i dont know
> I'm just kinda weird
> 
> Started a few handles today, stainless bolsters and inlays.
> I have the biggest respect for Makers who do metal bolsters on every knife, its so frustrateing to get this fit clean, no gaps no nothing.
> But they just look so daaamn good...


2437

Agreed on all points....never want to do stainless again.


----------



## esoo

2348

MYOJIN ground??? He grinds knives!!! REALLY!?!!!

yet another on ignore...


----------



## M1k3

MSicardCutlery said:


> 2437
> 
> Agreed on all points....never want to do stainless again.


2,439

How about stainless clad in mild steel? Kotte-mai? Carle-mai? W T F-mai?


----------



## MSicardCutlery

M1k3 said:


> 2,439
> 
> How about stainless clad in mild steel? Kotte-mai? Carle-mai? W T F-mai?


I meant bolsters, but just for you I'm going to do mild clad MagnaCut one day.


----------



## M1k3

MSicardCutlery said:


> I meant bolsters, but just for you I'm going to do mild clad MagnaCut one day.


I, uhh... It's actually @Carl Kotte's dream combo!


----------



## ch_br

martinhuber said:


> 2428
> What do you guys like more? Nakiris or Cleavers?



2442
(This post number is a Palindrome -- reads the same forwards and backwards.)


Martin, Why you gotta go stirrin up some sh*+ man? 

LOL they already closed the "High Drama" thread


----------



## martinhuber

ch_br said:


> 2442
> (This post number is a Palindrome -- reads the same forwards and backwards.)
> 
> 
> Martin, Why you gotta go stirrin up some sh*+ man?
> 
> LOL they already closed the "High Drama" thread


2443

Just wanted to get some activity in this chat to reach the goal. what better way to do it than a talk about the Forums favourite hate theme?


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> I, uhh... It's actually @Carl Kotte's dream combo!


Oh Yeah!!!!!


----------



## BillHanna

martinhuber said:


> 2428
> What do you guys like more? Nakiris or Cleavers?


2445

Regular nakiris do nothing for me, anymore. It’s gotta be at least 175mm in length, and 70 in height. Big nakiris/small cleavers are really fun to just whip out, but once the wallet cools off, I’m getting a few full size cleavers made; a slicer or two, and a couple workhorses.


----------



## martinhuber

BillHanna said:


> 2445
> 
> Regular nakiris do nothing for me, anymore. It’s gotta be at least 175mm in length, and 70 in height. Big nakiris/small cleavers are really fun to just whip out, but once the wallet cools off, I’m getting a few full size cleavers made; a slicer or two, and a couple workhorses.


2446

Big Boi Nakiris are great man!
Arround 160-180x70 for daily allround


----------



## ethompson

2447

The proper rectangle size is 174x56. If you prefer full size cleavers to that you are just compensating... On the flip side, triangles under 245mm have limited use and no benefits over their larger brethren. If you aren't part of the 270 gang you just don't know how to handle a big tool because you've always lived with a small one (sad!)


----------



## deltaplex

martinhuber said:


> 2428
> What do you guys like more? Nakiris or Cleavers?


I like them both since I use them differently; I'm using nakiris more at the moment because I'm cutting one or two quick things more often than anything else right now, holidays and all.


----------



## ethompson

deltaplex said:


> I like them both since I use them differently; I'm using nakiris more at the moment because I'm cutting one or two quick things more often than anything else right now, holidays and all.


2449

Gotten to use the nakiri with the finest steel known to knives yet?


----------



## deltaplex

ethompson said:


> 2449
> 
> Gotten to use the nakiri with the finest steel known to knives yet?


I'm making myself make a handle for it first, because I'm a masochist.


----------



## deltaplex

2451
(but I do look at it every trip down to the shop, so we shall see how strong my resolve is)


----------



## ethompson

deltaplex said:


> I'm making myself make a handle for it first, because I'm a masochist.


2452

I used it without a handle for a long time - the @stringer approach. Hope you've at least sharpened it to feel the hysterical crispy goodness of Nagahiro.


----------



## deltaplex

2452

I would have if I wasn't so slammed the past 8 weeks or so, I'm really hoping the time off starting Friday helps bring in more want to do to balance out the have to do...


----------



## JayS20

martinhuber said:


> What do you guys like more? Nakiris or Cleavers?





esoo said:


> 2429
> 
> Send both for testing.


Martin doesn't know the difference anyways. Gotta help him out


----------



## ch_br

2455

Blanket statement:

Flying with ANY Layover (anytime of the year) is like a front row seat to purgatory


----------



## ch_br

deltaplex said:


> I'm making myself make a handle for it first, because I'm a masochist.



2456

You make nice handles man...

Stop fishing for compliments man 

But seriously yours are nice and getting better!


----------



## esoo

JayS20 said:


> Martin doesn't know the difference anyways. Gotta help him out


 2457

Then @martinhuber could send both and I'll be the judge


----------



## deltaplex

ch_br said:


> 2456
> 
> You make nice handles man...
> 
> Stop fishing for compliments man
> 
> But seriously yours are nice and getting better!


2458
I've already got the details of it designed in my head, plus I've got plenty of things to work on until I can get around to it (soooonnnnn)


----------



## BillHanna

2459

You look like a person who cooks recklessly, with no bag for your meat. 

IYKYK


----------



## spaceconvoy

ethompson said:


> 2447
> 
> The proper rectangle size is 174x56. If you prefer full size cleavers to that you are just compensating... On the flip side, triangles under 245mm have limited use and no benefits over their larger brethren. If you aren't part of the 270 gang you just don't know how to handle a big tool because you've always lived with a small one (sad!)


2460
straight guys think about other guys' tools more than gay guys do


----------



## ethompson

2461





*sigh*


----------



## BillHanna

2462

We should all just MOVE to Chicago, or get an Inside Man.


----------



## deltaplex

2463

Even if you live in Chicago, you're not making the Customs office move any faster, they care the same (not at all!) if you're local or far away.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2464

Her in the kitchen, me in the living room...

Her: I'm grabbing one of the big knives!

Me: Which one?

Her: I don't know. One of the big ones.

Me: Which one in the row? Left to right?

Her: Two.

(Hatsukokoro Kurosagi 180 bunka)

Me: What are you using it for?

Her: Cutting the bread.

Me: The first one on the left would probably be better for that.

(sujihiki)

Her: Naw. This one is working great. Besides, I like this knife. It looks cool. Don't worry, I'll wipe it off good.

Me:


----------



## enrico l

2465 

Anyone know how much the Gold Vein Kamon is?


----------



## M1k3

enrico l said:


> 2465
> 
> Anyone know how much the Gold Vein Kamon is?


2,466

2 first Borns.


----------



## ch_br

ethompson said:


> 2461
> View attachment 215351
> 
> *sigh*



2467

*AYE DIOS MIO - CHI TOWN CUSTOMS*


----------



## ch_br

ethompson said:


> 2461
> View attachment 215351
> 
> *sigh*



2468

Even the dreaded package black hole of Chicago customs still wont stop a charter member of the F5 crew, such as @ethompson, from his favorite 1 button click pastime:


----------



## martinhuber

enrico l said:


> 2465
> 
> Anyone know how much the Gold Vein Kamon is?


2469 (69..nice)

i know it, he told me...but i cant tell you.
But so to say...my car was less. and i got it new :'D


----------



## ethompson

enrico l said:


> 2465
> 
> Anyone know how much the Gold Vein Kamon is?


2470
if you have to ask...


----------



## ch_br

ethompson said:


> 2470
> if you have to ask...



2471

you could temporarily adopt a smith for 3 months for less $$$


----------



## ch_br

2472

@BillHanna 

I'm diggin the new rectangle profile pic man!


----------



## BillHanna

2473

I hope to update it twice, next year.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 2473
> 
> I hope to update it twice, next year.



2474

With honesuki's and straight razors?


----------



## ch_br

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2474
> 
> With honesuki's and straight razors?



2475

You shut your mouth when you're talkin to me with that Blasphemy!


----------



## BillHanna

2476

Wellllllll... 4 and 6 HAVE been used to break down a few birds. That Daovua took some serious patina, too.


----------



## M1k3

2,477

"Chef! What's 8 times 10?" - Cook

"


" - Me


----------



## Heckel7302

2478

It’s going down to -8F with -35F wind chill in Indianapolis tonight. Still happy I no longer live in Florida.


----------



## ethompson

2479

What do swamp gators do when the bayou freezes? Also triggered by the last time Texas got cold and I didn’t have water for 6 days and very nearly bathed in the restaurants three basin out of desperation


----------



## daveb

Heckel7302 said:


> Still happy I no longer live in Florida.



Blasphemy!


----------



## Heckel7302

ethompson said:


> 2479
> 
> What do swamp gators do when the bayou freezes? Also triggered by the last time Texas got cold and I didn’t have water for 6 days and very nearly bathed in the restaurants three basin out of desperation


2481 

Not sure about Gators, but back in January of ‘10 when I lived in Miami Beach it went down almost to freezing and there were Iguanas falling from the trees!


----------



## Heckel7302

daveb said:


> Blasphemy!


2481

I have to say that living in St Pete was more tolerable than living in Miami Beach, but Florida is still the worst. I hate the heat. I’ll take -8 over 95 any day of the week.


----------



## bahamaroot

Heckel7302 said:


> 2478
> 
> It’s going down to -8F with -35F wind chill in Indianapolis tonight. Still happy I no longer live in Florida.


Only going to -5F with -30F wind chill here in Louisville. Going all the way up to +5F during the day tomorrow, come on down and enjoy the heat!


----------



## spaceconvoy

ethompson said:


> 2479
> 
> What do swamp gators do when the bayou freezes?






2484


----------



## demcav

Heckel7302 said:


> 2481
> 
> I have to say that living in St Pete was more tolerable than living in Miami Beach, but Florida is still the worst. I hate the heat. I’ll take -8 over 95 any day of the week.


2485
"It's not the heat, it's the humidity!", says this member in S. Louisiana.


----------



## BillHanna

2486





Nakiri




Cleaver


----------



## ch_br

2487

Nice and toasty in Milwaukee too, eh?


----------



## martinhuber

2488

got my first Halcyon today...like it


----------



## ch_br

martinhuber said:


> 2488
> 
> got my first Halcyon today...like it


2489

Welcome to the initiated


----------



## enrico l

2490

Why do these prices pop up on the auction? Sorry didn’t want to post it in a serious thread and draw attention to it. In case someone was going for them.


----------



## M1k3

2,491

"I've told the servers many times about that." - Cook

"Yeah, it sucks to tell someone the same thing. Repeatedly. Over and over. Always the same thing no matter how many times you repeat yourself." - Me


----------



## daveb

We call it "Groundhog Day" . One guy. Every day.


----------



## ch_br

2493

Screenshot grabbed 5 seconds ago

ROFL, looks like someone cloned an old campaign and didnt edit it for the current holiday!

Look at those stellar profiles


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ch_br said:


> 2493
> 
> Screenshot grabbed 5 seconds ago
> 
> ROFL, looks like someone cloned an old campaign and didnt edit it for the current holiday!
> 
> Look at those stellar profiles
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215806



2494

Chelsea Miller is sweating.


----------



## ch_br

2495

To everyone with good cheer:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2496

Merry Christmas KKF!


----------



## martinhuber

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2496
> 
> Merry Christmas KKF!


2497

Merry Chrysler!


----------



## BillHanna

2498

Happy HondaDays


----------



## BillHanna

2499

Compared to knives, 65USD for a razor feels like nothing. Risky Business.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 2499
> 
> Compared to knives, 65USD for a razor feels like nothing. Risky Business.



2500

Does this help?  






Custom Straight Razors - Traditionally Made in the U.S.A - ShaveSmith


Custom straight razors made in the U.S.A by 2nd generation Colorado bladesmith. Chat directly with the artist, choose your steel & design your blade today.




shavesmith.com


----------



## BillHanna

2501


r u d e


----------



## Dan-

2502 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## M1k3

2,503

"Why's my food taking so long?" - Server

"Someone sat the whole restaurant. And then the servers are stacking all the tables orders and then putting them in back to back. Now were backed up in the kitchen. So newest ticket is looking at 30+ minute wait time." - Me

"So what am I supposed to tell my customers?" - Server

"That you stacked orders. Or just say 'the kitchen messed up'? " - Me


----------



## ch_br

2504

I guess we were all having so much fun yesterday on 26 Dec that nobody posted to keep the count moving.

So, Cheers  everyone

Here's back to the work week and, more importantly here's to bumping up the count in here!


----------



## martinhuber

2505
A little Brainshit for you to read if you want.

As a Bladesmith, Christmas is kinda not the same anymore for me.
People always stress out so everything is finished until christmas. so between End of October and Christmas its the most stressful time of the year.
Me and my Employee worked straight through since mid November, nearly no Sundays off.
So there isnt this "wunderfull Christmastime" anymore what so many people love about this time of the year.

It came so hard that i sometimes, like this year too, i kinda hate christmas.
i took time off from Christmas until beginning January.
I got so f*cking bored at home today that i just sit in the Workshop now doing Sayas for my newest knife buys :'D

Why i post this? Well the KKF is still far away from hitting a million, like...997495 posts away (included this one)


----------



## esoo

2506

It's Christmas Eve. I'd let my neice use my Spåre Apex Ultra to do some mincing and carve the turkey. I'd used my Tanaka x Yohei damascus to finish prep work. Both were left on the board covered in meat juices. I'm fine with that and the patina it creates. 

Next thing I know is both knives are washed and dried and up on the rack. The Damascus was scratched up and down the whole blade, likely from a green scrubby that came from somewhere (as I have none and there is one by my sink now). Going to be a pain to try and fix. And I have no idea how they did it, but both knives are stupid dull now.


----------



## More_Gyutos

M1k3 said:


> 2,503
> 
> "Why's my food taking so long?" - Server
> 
> "Someone sat the whole restaurant. And then the servers are stacking all the tables orders and then putting them in back to back. Now were backed up in the kitchen. So newest ticket is looking at 30+ minute wait time." - Me
> 
> "So what am I supposed to tell my customers?" - Server
> 
> "That you stacked orders. Or just say 'the kitchen messed up'? " - Me


2506

I worked at a restaurant where this happened every weekend. They would take reservations for whatever time the person requested and never tried to pace out the seating. So we would always get flat sat. The owners wanted to know why people waited so long for the food or had complaints about service. I would tell them how to properly pace out the reservation and seating, they would make no changes. All they saw were dollar signs.


----------



## BillHanna

2508

Someone buy that petty Porto has on his Instagram. It’s bothering me.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2509

@BillHanna needs a new petty!

woot woot!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2510

Why do Japanese rocks have to be so expensive?


----------



## BillHanna

2511

I have a chonker 150 Mazaki, but my son has claimed it. Maybe I’ll get a single bevel 150 from someone. For fun.


----------



## BillHanna

2512

Hi William Hanna!​A shipment has been booked to you from *Fredrik Spåre!










*


----------



## esoo

2513

Sakai 240 ~= Sanjo 210

Listed:
Handle to tip: 240
Heel to tip 225

Actual:
Handle to tip: 235
Heel to tip: 218


----------



## M1k3

2,514

"I'm going on break Chef." - "Cook"









"DAFUQ YOU ARE!!" - Me


----------



## M1k3

2,515

Peaches come from a can
They were put there by a man
In a factory downtown
If I had my little way
I'd eat peaches every day
Sun-soakin' bulges in the shade


----------



## martinhuber

2516
Made some Sayas for some of my Babys!

Happy New year guys!


----------



## BillHanna

2517

“I wIlL oNlY hAvE tHREe StOnEs. I dO nOt NeEd MoRe!”


----------



## Dan-

2518

Jeopardy just had a knife handle wood question. 

It was ebony.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> 2517
> 
> “I wIlL oNlY hAvE tHREe StOnEs. I dO nOt NeEd MoRe!”
> 
> View attachment 217029


2,519


----------



## BillHanna

2520

I’ve been Konop’d!


----------



## Naftoor

2521 

Happy new year to all ye merry folks. 

Also does anyone know if the tripleB super vitrifieds are the same stones as the JKIs? They both seem to be sourced from Japan and I can’t imagine there’s many places making such a specialized product.


----------



## jedy617

Naftoor said:


> 2521
> 
> Happy new year to all ye merry folks.
> 
> Also does anyone know if the tripleB super vitrifieds are the same stones as the JKIs? They both seem to be sourced from Japan and I can’t imagine there’s many places making such a specialized product.


There is also the NSK stones at tosho. All seem to be vitrified diamond made in Japan, no idea if they are the same manufacturers or not


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Naftoor said:


> 2521
> 
> Happy new year to all ye merry folks.
> 
> Also does anyone know if the tripleB super vitrifieds are the same stones as the JKIs? They both seem to be sourced from Japan and I can’t imagine there’s many places making such a specialized product.



2523

Happy New Year!

I'm pretty sure they are not. Shawn told me about all the places he went to trying to get things right so I know he did a ton of work there. I feel like he posted a comparison video of his stones to others as well but maybe I'm remembering wrong...


----------



## Luftmensch

#2524

Happy new year KKF!



Naftoor said:


> Also does anyone know if the tripleB super vitrifieds are the same stones as the JKIs?



Same stones? As far as I know: no. 



Naftoor said:


> I can’t imagine there’s many places making such a specialized product.



There is _some_ chance it is the same manufacturer making different stones specific to each vendor (e.g. thickness, backing material, perhaps even binder composition)... but this is said in recognition that the thought is plausible. I dont have any evidence to believe this is the case...



There is some good information in the thread Diamond stone survey high alloy steels. In post #15 I list some other manufacturers:

NSK
Sankyo
iWood
SK11


----------



## BillHanna

(In the year…)

TWENTY FIVE TWENTY FIVE!

Me with my first gyuto: 210 is too long!


Me with my new suji: 270 ain’t that long. I wonder how 330 would feel?


----------



## ethompson

BillHanna said:


> (In the year…)
> 
> TWENTY FIVE TWENTY FIVE!
> 
> Me with my first gyuto: 210 is too long!
> 
> 
> Me with my new suji: 270 ain’t that long. I wonder how 330 would feel?


2526

245 is the minimum length for gyuto, I guess petties have their place though. 300 is good. Wouldn’t 400 be better?! 

More is more!


----------



## BillHanna

ethompson said:


> 2526
> 
> 245 is the minimum length for gyuto, I guess petties have their place though. 300 is good. Wouldn’t 400 be better?!
> 
> More is more!


2527

400mm? That’s quite the cake cutter!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> 2527
> 
> 400mm? That’s quite the cake cutter!



2528

@BillHanna butter knife.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2528
> 
> @BillHanna butter knife.


2,529

Butter cake knife.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2530

I wish more western makers offered at least a box option.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

2531


BillHanna said:


> (In the year…)
> 
> TWENTY FIVE TWENTY FIVE!
> 
> Me with my first gyuto: 210 is too long!
> 
> 
> Me with my new suji: 270 ain’t that long. I wonder how 330 would feel?





@mengwong





HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2530
> 
> I wish more western makers offered at least a box option.


So when the novelty of the knife wears off you have something else to play with  ?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

MSicardCutlery said:


> 2531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mengwong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when the novelty of the knife wears off you have something else to play with  ?



2532

Well, neither of your knives have left my racks yet so if that was the case, they'd be wasted.


----------



## spaceconvoy

2533

Boxes are essential. What happens when you move?


----------



## BillHanna

spaceconvoy said:


> 2533
> 
> Boxes are essential. What happens when you move?


----------



## mengwong

2535



> I wonder how 330 would feel?



“We’re gonna need a bigger sink”


----------



## BillHanna

BillHanna said:


> 2512
> 
> Hi William Hanna!​A shipment has been booked to you from *Fredrik Spåre!
> 
> 
> View attachment 216804
> 
> 
> View attachment 216806
> *


2536


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2537

The Kinks kicked ass. Just sayin...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2538

Damn. RIP Ken Block. Too soon.

Thanks for so much awesome entertainment.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2539


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

2540


----------



## BillHanna

2541

Dear Guys Who Get Pissy Over Three Literal Millimeters Of Heel Height 



My bad, dawg. I didn’t understand. I get it now.


----------



## M1k3

2,542

You traded in your high school ring
To get away from the pom pom boys and the jock strap girls


----------



## Naftoor

2543

Does anyone have an email address for FSK Co? They appear to be the makers of the Triple B stones, and they list them as a product in their catalogue. I'm trying to contact them to see if I can buy directly from them, but the contact us form seems bugged and the webpage only has a local japanese (I think? They list one of their factories as being in china so its not clear which location the phone number is for) phone number and a fax number.


----------



## ch_br

2544



BillHanna said:


> 2517
> 
> *“I wIlL oNlY *hAvE tHREe StOnEs. I dO nOt NeEd MoRe!”



ROFL, Kinda like you were gonna stop at 3 rectangles?

...or was it one, two, three gyutos total?

...or _absolutely no more _than a trio of knives in your roll?


*In Lieu of this pesky little problem expression that is actively trying to spoil our joy:

the phrase "I will only" is forever BANISHED  from this forum!*


Hope that helped your cause @BillHanna


----------



## ch_br

2545



ethompson said:


> 2526
> 
> 245 is the minimum length for gyuto, I guess petties have their place though. 300 is good. Wouldn’t 400 be better?!
> 
> More is more!



Spoken like a true TEXAN!


----------



## Luftmensch

#2,546



HumbleHomeCook said:


> Damn. RIP Ken Block. Too soon.



What?!! No!!!! 

Entertaining guy... he always seemed like a personable fellow in his videos.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Luftmensch said:


> #2,546
> 
> 
> 
> What?!! No!!!!
> 
> Entertaining guy... he always seemed like a personable fellow in his videos.



2547

Yep. Snowmobile accident.

I'd say he did pretty well for a street rat skateboarder.


----------



## BillHanna

2548

Whoever bought that "chonky little cleaver" from Kallgren, thank you but also four asterisk you.


----------



## ch_br

2549

When a package of overflowing sexiness is en route to you from halfway across the country...

The KKF F5 club tomfoolery uncontrollably engages:


----------



## ch_br

2550



BillHanna said:


> 2548
> 
> Whoever bought that "chonky little cleaver" from Kallgren, thank you but also four asterisk you.



@BillHanna, enlighten me. Am I getting the hang of the 4 asterisk words?

Samples for your consideration, for educational purposes to check if my english slang is accurate:

****er
****face
****head
**** (richard version)
**** (chicken version)
etc. ???


----------



## M1k3

2,551

"Chef! I can't find the shoestring fries!" - Cook

"Did you check the freezer? In the "open your eyes" section? I saw 2 unopened boxes earlier today." - Me


----------



## M1k3

2,552

Ugh! Is the night over yet?!?!







"Chef. What do they mean "cut the fat off"?" - Cook

" Uhh, cut the fat off..." - Me


----------



## ethompson

2552




@BillHanna


----------



## M1k3

ethompson said:


> 2552
> View attachment 218103
> 
> @BillHanna


2,554

@BillHanna


----------



## Greasylake

2555

Now that's some southern ****


----------



## Luftmensch

#2,556



HumbleHomeCook said:


> 2547
> 
> Yep. Snowmobile accident.
> 
> I'd say he did pretty well for a street rat skateboarder.



Yeah... after I read your post I read a few articles. I figured it had to be some tragic missadventure. He was only ~55 and in good shape!

I knew he was central to Gymkhana and the Hoonigan media empire. But I didnt know he co-founded DC shoes! He certainly achieved a lot in his time.... He did very well indeed.


----------



## M1k3

2,557

"What kind of music do you like Chef?" - Cook

"All different kinds, as long as it's good, but mainly Heavy Metal." - Me

"Me too! Do you like Papa Roach? Good Charlotte?" - Cook

"NO MAMES GUEY!! " - Me


----------



## BillHanna

2558

Good charlotte


----------



## BillHanna

2559

Maybe he couldn’t name anything and papa roach was his………..last resort


----------



## M1k3

2,560

He's cutting my life into pieces. I'm at my last resort. He's suffocating, no breathing. Don't care if I cut myself, bleeding. Does he care if my ears are bleeding?


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> 2,557
> 
> "What kind of music do you like Chef?" - Cook
> 
> "All different kinds, as long as it's good, but mainly Heavy Metal." - Me
> 
> "Me too! Do you like Papa Roach? Good Charlotte?" - Cook
> 
> "NO MAMES GUEY!! " - Me



2561

He might as we'll have asked, "Limp Biscuit or Foo Fighters?"


----------



## Greasylake

2,562

The more wabi-sabi I experience, the less I want it


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> 2558
> 
> He might as we'll have asked, "Limp Biscuit or Foo Fighters?"


2,563

"Do you like 'Rock of Ages'?"


----------



## deltaplex

M1k3 said:


> 2,557
> 
> "What kind of music do you like Chef?" - Cook
> 
> "All different kinds, as long as it's good, but mainly Heavy Metal." - Me
> 
> "Me too! Do you like Papa Roach? Good Charlotte?" - Cook
> 
> "NO MAMES GUEY!! " - Me


2564

Goddamnit


----------



## BillHanna

2565

Fine. 43mm is fine for a suji. That’s at least 270mm long.


----------



## M1k3

2,565

But is it better than 270mm tall, 43mm long?


----------



## mengwong

2,566

Is there such a thing as a mandoline conversion kit where you clamp your favourite knife into position and proceed?


----------



## ch_br

mengwong said:


> 2,566
> 
> Is there such a thing as a mandoline conversion kit where you clamp your favourite knife into position and proceed?



2567

1. Never heard of one

2. And, I have to ask :


----------



## deltaplex

mengwong said:


> 2,566
> 
> Is there such a thing as a mandoline conversion kit where you clamp your favourite knife into position and proceed?


2568
Once you tip a finger on it, then yes: it's a mandoline


----------



## martinhuber

2570

Forged some Nakiri's today.
Soft Steel cladding San Mai.
My adittion to todays KKF Million count.


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> 2,565
> 
> But is it better than 270mm tall, 43mm long?


2571

Mos Def.

Also, 40mm would be better than 43, but 43 is _fine. _(I guess)


----------



## mengwong

2,572

I mean, it just feels like wasteful to have an entire plastic gadget hiding in the back of the shelves, whose blade is typically not replaceable/sharpenable. If there could be some kind of clamp adapter we could temporarily fix a real knife against a support/spacer to do the job, then dismount when done.


----------



## mengwong

2,573

And, hey, it would give the measurement geeks an alternative to CATRA tests lol


----------



## mengwong

2,574

What’s up with “wet aged”?


----------



## esoo

mengwong said:


> 2,574
> 
> What’s up with “wet aged”?
> View attachment 218736



2575

Wet aged = left in the vacuum pack for that time = which means its not really aged at all = waste of time, money and meat.


----------



## deltaplex

esoo said:


> 2575
> 
> Wet aged = left in the vacuum pack for that time = which means its not really aged at all = waste of time, money and meat.


2576

@mengwong I'm not entirely on board with it being an objective waste; there's certainly something to be said for a steak tasting like it does as cut rom the animal, instead of fermenting it to some degree.


----------



## esoo

deltaplex said:


> 2576
> 
> @mengwong I'm not entirely on board with it being an objective waste; there's certainly something to be said for a steak tasting like it does as cut rom the animal, instead of fermenting it to some degree.


2577

I can get that. But leaving in in a bag and calling it aged is a waste. And technically, it's not fermentation, it is rotting when dry aging. 

All the benefit of wet "aging" is to the butcher. Wet weight is heavier so they can portion more out of the same piece of meat compared to if it was dry aged.


----------



## ch_br

2578

Current state of my kitchen. 

It's always in some sort of similar flux of difderent steel and stones-- strewen about.

Can we make #KnifeLife a thing?


----------



## martinhuber

ch_br said:


> 2578
> 
> Current state of my kitchen.
> 
> It's always in some sort of similar flux of difderent steel and stones-- strewen about.
> 
> Can we make #KnifeLife a thing?
> 
> View attachment 218809


2579
My brother in Christ, where are the rectangles?


----------



## ch_br

martinhuber said:


> 2579
> My brother in Christ, where are the rectangles?



2580

Two in that pic, one on board with a sh*+ edge guard lol


----------



## martinhuber

ch_br said:


> 2580
> 
> Two in that pic, one on board with a sh*+ edge guard lol
> 
> View attachment 218823



2581

Yeah i saw those but...just two i wondered


----------



## ch_br

martinhuber said:


> 2581
> 
> Yeah i saw those but...just two i wondered



2582

For the amount of real estate I have, I'd say thats pretty good.

Had to take one off the strip though.

Some of us dont have a whole workshop for storage man 

If my wife didnt mind I'd have 3-4 mag strips.

But apartment wall space is limited:


----------



## martinhuber

ch_br said:


> For the amount of real estate I have, I'd say thats pretty good.
> 
> Had to take one off the strip though.
> 
> Some of us dont have a whole workshop for storage man
> 
> If my wife didnt mind I'd have 3-4 mag strips.
> 
> But apartment wall space is limited:
> 
> View attachment 218825


,
2583

Haha space is something that surely runs out right now in my Apartment xD
Have to leave some at the workshop :'D


----------



## ch_br

2584

I saw this and have to SERIOUSLY ask everyone's opinion here.

*I ask you, since he only likes Gyutos 270mm & up... 

Is Martha Stewart actually @ethompsons biological mother?????





*


----------



## BillHanna

2585

Martha Stewart: Confirmed Size Queen


----------



## ch_br

BillHanna said:


> 2585
> 
> *Martha Stewart: Confirmed Size Queen*



2586

@BillHanna


----------



## deltaplex

ch_br said:


> 2584
> 
> I saw this and have to SERIOUSLY ask everyone's opinion here.
> 
> *I ask you, since he only likes Gyutos 270mm & up...
> 
> Is Martha Stewart actually @ethompsons biological mother?????
> 
> 
> View attachment 218826
> *


2587

She hid him very far away from New York/New England for all these years!


----------

